# All Out Discussion Thread



## CJ

*Saturday 5th September, Jacksonville, FL*

-----

*AEW World Championship*










Jon Moxley (c) vs. MJF (with Wardlow)

-----

*AEW Women's Championship*










Hikaru Shida (c) vs. NWA Women's Champion Thunder Rosa

-----

*AEW Tag Team Championship*










Kenny Omega & Hangman Page (c) vs. FTR (Cash Wheeler & Dax Harwood, with Tully Blanchard)

-----

*Mimosa Mayhem Match*










Chris Jericho vs. Orange Cassidy

-----

*Broken Rules Match*










Matt Hardy vs. Sammy Guevara

-----

*Eight Man Tag Match*










Dark Order vs. Natural Nightmares, Matt Cardona & Scorpio Sky

*Casino Battle Royale*










Darby Allin vs. Lance Archer vs. Brian Cage vs. Ricky Starks vs. Rey Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. The Butcher vs. The Blade vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Shawn Spears vs. Billy vs. Austin Gunn vs. jake hager vs. Santana vs Ortiz vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Trent vs. TBA

*Tooth & Nail Match*










Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. (with Rebel) vs. Big Swole

-----

*Tag Match*










The Young Bucks vs. Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasauras)​


----------



## Chip Chipperson

#teammjf


----------



## Klitschko

Should be a great ppv. Here is the matches I am most hyped for top to bottom. 

MJF/Moxley (world title) - should be a great main event. Excited for this one. Moxley is winning here in my opinion. 

FTR vs Hangman/Omega (tag titles)- should be a classic and easily match of the night. Very interested in who turns heel in this one. 

Hardy/Sammy (broken rules) - its literally just a last man standing match. Expecting a pretty violent match, and one of the better matches of the night. Too bad the stipulation just screams Hardy is winning. 

Cassino battle royal - normally I hate these but this one has a lot of talent in it and lots of different storylines. I'm really not sure who will win here but expecting some big stuff and maybe even a surprise debut. 

Jericho/OC - ehh story and will be a decent match at best. Just want to see how they do the concept. Jericho should win but probably wont.

Shida/Rosa (womens title) - at first I didn't care at all but they have me hyped a bit. This forum helped a lot. Lots of people are expecting a great match so thats why I am too. As long as it's solid, I will be happy. 

Young Bucks/Lucha Express - what's the storyline here again? I dont even know what they are feuding about, I just know it will be a great spotfest kind of match. Probably would be best to put this as the opener. 

Dark Order/Cody's friends - should be a fun little tag team match, but completely filler. Keep it below 10 minutes and it will be fine. 

Baker/Swole - dont care at all. Have not followed the feud at all. The match will probably suck.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Mimosa Mayhem could really be that show stealer. Tag title and World title matches are the other 2 that make this an unmissable PPV.


----------



## Erik.

MJF vs. Moxley
Thunder Rosa vs. Shida
FTR vs. Hangman and Omega

Are all going to be fucking brilliant.

Have no expectations of the other matches going on so here's hoping some of them could grab my attention.


----------



## Prosper

Looking forward to everything on this PPV except for Bucks/Jurassic Express, which should be a good match but can't say that I'm hyped for it.

MJF/Moxley
FTR VS Hangman/Omega
Thunder Rosa vs Shida 

AEW has my $50 based off of those matches alone. Can't wait. Might watch last year's All Out again if I have time this Saturday.


----------



## taker1986

Tony Khan said that Britt/Swole is going to be a cinematic match taking place at Britts dental office, Britt probably still isn't clear yet for in ring competition. I'm actually far more interested now than I would've been for a normal match between them.

Top 3 matches I'm looking forward to the most are the 3 title matches. Sammy/Hardy has been a great feud as well. It looks a very strong PPV from top to bottom.


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Tony Khan said that Britt/Swole is going to be a cinematic match taking place at Britts dental office, Britt probably still isn't clear yet for in ring competition. I'm actually far more interested now than I would've been for a normal match between them.
> 
> Top 3 matches I'm looking forward to the most are the 3 title matches. Sammy/Hardy has been a great feud as well. It looks a very strong PPV from top to bottom.


Britt Baker and Big Swole in a cinematic type match makes it a lot more bearable for sure. Just happy to see more Britt Baker in a physical role honestly.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Moxley wins.

FTR wins and Kenny Omega turns heel. I see this scenario more likely than MJF winning. Moxley needs challengers. Once MJF loses he can feud with Wardlow.

Shida wins. But winner depends on backstage details on Rosa's situation.

I think Cassidy wins although booking wise Cassidy has been booked too weak to earn two wins over Jericho. You don't humiliate a babyface by throwing him in Mamosa.

Hardy Wins. Gueverra already got the rub by winning the tables match and Gueverra hasn't really been booked strong enough.

Hard to predict DO versus Nightmare family. I could see Cardano pinning Brody Lee to set up a TNT title feud. But then again Brodie Lee should probably not lose just yet. There's no wrong winner in this match.

Young Bucks win. This is mostly a keep busy match for them.

Britt Baker wins. I don't see her losing the return and she just lost a 3 v 1 handicap match.

Battle Royal is probably Lance Archer. Darby Allin hasn't been booked strong enough and damn is he injury prone. If it was TBA who wins tba would be on the poster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is this prediction time?

Britt v Swole = Swole
Shida v Rosa = ............ Rosa 
YB v JE = ...... JE, with YB losing their shit
Sammy v Matt = Sammy ( he better )
Battle Royale = Archer
FTR v cowMEGA = FTR
OC v Jericho = OC
Dark Order v NF = Dark Order, duh 👁
Mox v MJF = Mox

show ends on a shocker of some sort after the main event / not just a clean end

ps> this is a good card


----------



## 3venflow

Does no one think the Bucks vs. Jurassic match is there for a reason? Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are two of the most likeable faces in the company.

Bucks are teasing a heel turn.

Kenny is almost certain to turn heel.

It could be linked to a Kenny/Bucks turn on the same show. Page would then be left as the only babyface from the Elite (considering Cody is kind of out of it), a couple of weeks after it seemed _he_ could be the one turning.

I'm seeing a beatdown on Page from the three of them after Kenny/Page drop the tag belts. And the Elite will go on as a heel unit, maybe adding a new member or two.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

3venflow said:


> Does no one think the Bucks vs. Jurassic match is there for a reason? Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are two of the most likeable faces in the company.
> 
> Bucks are teasing a heel turn.
> 
> Kenny is almost certain to turn heel.
> 
> It could be linked to a Kenny/Bucks turn on the same show. Page would then be left as the only babyface from the Elite (considering Cody is kind of out of it), a couple of weeks after it seemed _he_ could be the one turning.
> 
> I'm seeing a beatdown on Page from the three of them after Kenny/Page drop the tag belts. And the Elite will go on as a heel unit, maybe adding a new member or two.


it's not whether the match is on the card or not; it's that there's literally no heat, no build-up (barring the match this week where they showed slight tension in passing moments). on paper it's just a dynamite-worthy match. Darby/Starks, PnP/BFs have had genuine feuds. Both with decent builds.

We can speculate all we want about what could potentially happen; but that's just speculation. It needed a good build.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Worth pointing out

Brandi on DARK and YB - both left through the heel tunnels this week


----------



## 3venflow

But if it is all part of the big Elite heel turn, will anyone remember/care about its lack of build in future?

I mean, of the nine announced matches it is the only one without a clear explanation or storyline. I think that's because it's covertly part of a storyline that just hasn't been completed yet.

My hunch is it's just not been placed on the card randomly. It serves a greater purpose.


----------



## One Shed

Britt vs Swole: I do not really care. It being in the office could make it...interesting maybe? The match last week was awful building to this. Swole has had the personality of a cardboard box on TV but I think she wins and Britt has the excuse of she was not cleared/back to 100%.

OC vs.Jericho: Jericho should win and send OC back into the sea of irrelevance he belongs in. Jericho should win and then get dunked like any good heel would be. I hate everything about this match. Jericho is going to need to spend a lot of what limited time he has left building himself back up to put over actual future stars.

Bucks vs Jurassic Express: Of course I want the Bucks to lose but they probably win. No issue between the two teams to tell a story. The story is all about the Bucks being pissy so maybe they are distracted and lose. Who knows. Who cares? Spot fest car crash. Put it on the pre-show.

Dark Order vs Cody's Playpen: Dark Order is certainly a lock here. There is no reason to give the island of misfit toys a win here and they are obviously pushing DO as the strong faction even though they are 90% geeks. At least it finally makes sense for Brandi to be on screen because you know you are going to get a ringside showdown between her and Anna Jay. Maybe Allie betrays them here. She was showing signs of turning on Dark. Just putting this out there, Tony likes WCW so maybe he wants Dark Order to take over Dark like nWo was going to take over Nitro. The name certainly fits.

Sammy vs Matt: I was convinced they were going to do the right thing and put Sammy over, but after Matt made the stip that he would leave AEW forever, they probably are dumb enough to have him go over. If Sammy wins, I will gladly admit I was wrong.

Battle Royale: I do not want Archer or Cage to win just because it will mean they go on to lose to Mox and go back into the pool of irrelevance for weeks after. There are four people yet to be named as of now. Maybe a surprise wins. Who else would win here though? Maybe they give a surprise win to someone like Pentagon Jr. who goes onto have a great but losing effort with Mox. That way he looks good but does not get buried after, he just goes back in the tag scene. I think they continue to set up Darby vs Starks and Archer vs Cage in this match.

Shida vs Rosa: They really screwed up Rosa's debut. Talk about making an anti-splash. If she is going to work a deal long term with the company maybe she gets the shock win. If not, Shida retains. Should be a great match at least.

FTR vs Hangman/Kenny: FTR is pretty much a lock here. Hopefully we get heel Kenny and tweener/face Hangman who was betrayed by everyone and just starts kicking everyone's asses. I am expecting this to be match of the night.

Mox vs MJF: Sadly, it is not MJF's time yet. I think everyone on here is right that thinks they are going to build evil Kenny into the one that takes Mox down. You know this one is going all over the arena with no rules because Mox cannot help himself and there are never any rules anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega and Bucks attacking Page with FTR just walking out not giving a shit as they celebrate their win would be great storytelling. 

I think this is all leading to a War Games match though with a "Cody is back, but which side is he on" moment. I think that is really ultimately why he left - to sell the drama of his return. 

For that to happen Hangman and FTR needs to be kept a thing. So maybe they do come back for the save. 

Then you have War Games - Omega/Bucks/Cody vs Hangman/FTR/Spears. Cody is last man in the match and boom turns on The Elite. Then after that beatdown is finished boom Spears, Cody, FTR turn on Hangman. They then hold up the four fingers gesture as the show fades to black.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

What's going on the pre-show?


----------



## One Shed

Undertaker23RKO said:


> What's going on the pre-show?


So far only Britt vs Swole has been announced for the pre-show. Hopefully they will put the Bucks vs JE on there too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Britt v Swole - I'm calling the loser will be gassed unconscious that leads to the pin finish. I hate cinematic matches and think they have no place in professional wrestling. 

Shida v Rosa - Does Corgan let his champion get pinned? AEW hasn't done any DQ/CO finishes and AEW shouldn't have agreed to use her without Rosa doing the job. 

YB v JE - I think this is just a shine match for Jurassic Express with Bucks ultimately still winning. 

Sammy v Matt - Stipulation means Hardy is winning, unless Hardy is writing off "Matt Hardy" for some dumb ass new Broken character. Said character then challenges Sammy to a Broken Compound match for another cinematic shitfest.

Battle Royale - I think the winner challenges Moxley at the Dynamite Anniversary show in early Oct. So it could be anybody as it's not selling a PPV. I'm calling PAC as a secret entry in this match. But I could get behind Penta or Fenix winning and then have PAC come back during the Moxley vs either title match leading a brutal post match Death Triangle Assault. 

FTR v Omega/Page - FTR take the titles and will hold them for awhile. 

OC v Jericho - Jericho better win here. This feud has been the drizzling shits with Jericho amusing himself by trolling Cornette it seems. No other explanation given the booking, him telling Cornette he's banned from watching and then the Janela match on Dynamite last night. 

Dark Order v Cardona, Sky, Natural Nightmares - Dark World Order should win here. But one of the lessers could get pinned by Cardona setting up Cardona vs Brodie for TNT title for future Dynamite. 

Moxley v Max Friedman = Moxley retains. Hard fought but decisive.


----------



## RiverFenix

On an total aside, that doesn't look like Colt Cabana on the promo picture for the DO vs Nightmare Family match, the face shot I mean. Is the beard new? Colt had been hiding his face on BTE lately with some gold face storyline. I wonder if he's growing his beard out to be more like Brodie or something.


----------



## Klitschko

I do have to say that I'm surprised they didn't add in Darby/Starks or Darby/Cage to the ppv since they have an actual feud between them. They could have done that instead of some of the filler stuff.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I'm intrigued to see how the Bucks/FTR angle plays out. If the Bucks are turning surely FTR will have to start showing a more sympathetic side than we have seen recently? Otherwise it's heel vs heel and I can't see them going that route. Unless they are going for two tweener factions? I guess that could work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm intrigued to see how the Bucks/FTR angle plays out. If the Bucks are turning surely FTR will have to start showing a more sympathetic side than we have seen recently? Otherwise it's heel vs heel and I can't see them going that route. Unless they are going for two tweener factions? I guess that could work.


the fanbase is kinda divided between them anyway

fans of YB were fans through all their heel years - so, this’ll be nothing new

haters of YB likely dig FTR regardless of what they do - just because of their style

new age times it seems, heel vs heel is likely


----------



## EmbassyForever

SRS- "Khan confirms that Britt Baker vs. Big Swole will be a cinematic match. "


----------



## Erik.

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm intrigued to see how the Bucks/FTR angle plays out. If the Bucks are turning surely FTR will have to start showing a more sympathetic side than we have seen recently? Otherwise it's heel vs heel and I can't see them going that route. Unless they are going for two tweener factions? I guess that could work.


I don't think it matters too much. They're different TYPES of heels and it's a highly anticipated match.

Bucks would just be dicks and unlikeable that could potentially use their EVP status for future shots etc. whilst FTR are just arrogant wrestlers who believe they are the best tag team in the world.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the fanbase is kinda divided between them anyway
> 
> fans of YB were fans through all their heel years - so, this’ll be nothing new
> 
> haters of YB likely dig FTR regardless of what they do - just because of their style
> 
> new age times it seems, heel vs heel is likely


Tbf that kinda makes sense the more I think about it. Just play it out without the heel/face dynamic being centre stage. Bucks and FTR don't like eachother, Page and Omega don't like eachother. Page and FTR end up reconciling through mutual interests. Adds more to the story, let the fans dictate who gets cheered and booed. It'll probably feel more real this way. Can't wait.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Erik. said:


> I don't think it matters too much. They're different TYPES of heels and it's a highly anticipated match.
> 
> Bucks would just be dicks and unlikeable that could potentially use their EVP status for future shots etc. whilst FTR are just arrogant wrestlers who believe they are the best tag team in the world.


Aye the more I think about it, you're right. It's more a feud due to long term rivalries and not liking eachother, more real arguably. Quite a fresh way to approach it rather than shoehorning wrestlers into one dynamic or another.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK is selling the shit out of this PPV on the media call (link in video thread)

i am now hype as fuck

he’s become such a carny promoter


----------



## Freezer Geezer

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is selling the shit out of this PPV on the media call (link in video thread)
> 
> i am now hype as fuck
> 
> he’s become such a carny promoter


Do you know if the media call will be be accessible once it's finished broadcasting live on Youtube? I'm guessing I've caught it half way through and don't want to watch it yet if I've missed much lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Freezer Geezer said:


> Do you know if the media call will be be accessible once it's finished broadcasting live on Youtube? I'm guessing I've caught it half way through and don't want to watch it yet if I've missed much lol.


i recon that link i posted will be live after the call is finished


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s become such a carny promoter


That's not a good thing.


----------



## shadow_spinner

I was someone who thought the card was kind of weak for their biggest show of the year. Still think it could be better but the Bucks vs. Jurassic Express makes it better, hope we get that epic Bucks match here where they go 'all out' no pun intended.



EmbassyForever said:


> SRS- "Khan confirms that Britt Baker vs. Big Swole will be a cinematic match. "


Remember people said this show would be an alternative to WWE and a "sports based wrestling company"? It could be good but yeah, not that different after all.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is selling the shit out of this PPV on the media call (link in video thread)
> 
> i am now hype as fuck
> 
> he’s become such a carny promoter


It's gonna be great, I'm sure they have a lot planned. Every PPV has been an awesome viewing experience.

The only built up match that's missing is Darby vs Starks, which would have been great, but they'll duke it out in the battle royal.



shadow_spinner said:


> Remember people said this show would be an alternative to WWE and a "sports based wrestling company"? It could be good but yeah, not that different after all.


Britt Baker is still hurt and they want to get her on PPV, there's nothing wrong with a cinematic match on the pre-show, its just a fun brawl in a dentists office and doesn't take away from the PPV at all. AEW is still and has always been a great alternative.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> It's gonna be great, I'm sure they have a lot planned. Every PPV has been an awesome viewing experience.
> 
> The only built up match that's missing is Darby vs Starks, which would have been great, but they'll duke it out in the battle royal.


Khan said this is a huge week for the company as he has a lot of surprises coming over the course of the week - especially next weeks Dynamite....

Miro plz.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Khan said this is a huge week for the company as he has a lot of surprises coming over the course of the week - especially next weeks Dynamite....
> 
> Miro plz.


I'm looking forward to hearing the call. I wonder if Miro is cleared and good to go after he caught COVID though.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing the call. I wonder if Miro is cleared and good to go after he caught COVID though.


Good point.

A vignette would do.

Also would be great to have PAC back.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Erik. said:


> Khan said this is a huge week for the company as he has a lot of surprises coming over the course of the week - especially next weeks Dynamite....
> 
> Miro plz.


I'm really hoping for Nick Aldis. I was never a huge fan previously but his NWA work has impressed me.

I've got a hunch that Tessa Blanchard might debut too, nothing to back that up though.


----------



## Prosper

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm really hoping for Nick Aldis. I was never a huge fan previously but his NWA work has impressed me.
> 
> I've got a hunch that Tessa Blanchard might debut too, nothing to back that up though.


I can see Tessa just showing up at Evolution 2 in WWE honestly. If she doesn't show up there, then maybe Tully was able to work a deal out between her and AEW. Nick Aldis would be great but if he's not signed, they are better off waiting to bring him in for a big Full Gear PPV match with someone later like they're doing with Rosa.


----------



## 3venflow

I think the surprises could be:


Kenny/Bucks turn.
Announcement of a second show.
PAC returning at All Out.

However, it wouldn't surprise me if there are new faces. If they are creating a second show, they will need to tidy up the roster a little bit. Too many jobbers on Dark who should be nowhere near national TV.

Miro is probably the most realistic big name they could get. Lesnar ain't happening, CM Punk remains a fantasy also.


----------



## Erik.

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm really hoping for Nick Aldis. I was never a huge fan previously but his NWA work has impressed me.
> 
> I've got a hunch that Tessa Blanchard might debut too, nothing to back that up though.


I do wonder if Thunder Rosa beats Shida and it does start something......

Would LOVE to see Aldis in AEW.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can see Tessa just showing up at Evolution 2 in WWE honestly. If she doesn't show up there, then maybe Tully was able to work a deal out between her and AEW. Nick Aldis would be great but if he's not signed, they are better off waiting to bring him in for a big Full Gear PPV match with someone later like they're doing with Rosa.





Erik. said:


> I do wonder if Thunder Rosa beats Shida and it does start something......
> 
> Would LOVE to see Aldis in AEW.


It was the comments on the media call about if Thunder Rosa wins there could be more in the pipeline. Kind of felt like he gave a little bit away there when it was easier to say nothing.  I'm probably getting too excited over nothing. It just feels like a perfect fit given the speculation around the Tully/FTR stuff. He would fit in seamlessly, as would Tessa. Which then leads me to adding things up, and most likely getting 2+2 equalling 5.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> I do wonder if Thunder Rosa beats Shida and it does start something......
> 
> Would LOVE to see Aldis in AEW.


I'm actually gonna go out on a limb and predict that Thunder Rosa wins. I think this NWA/AEW partnership is farther along than we all know. 

Have Rosa beat Shida at All Out, then have Shida Go batshit crazy on the women in AEW for 4 weeks, then have her win the title back in a rematch at the 1 Year Anniversary show.

BOOK IT TONY!!!!


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm actually gonna go out on a limb and predict that Thunder Rosa wins. I think this NWA/AEW partnership is farther along than we all know.
> 
> Have Rosa beat Shida at All Out, then have Shida Go batshit crazy on the women in AEW for 4 weeks, then have her win the title back in a rematch at the 1 Year Anniversary show.
> 
> BOOK IT TONY!!!!


Kick the PPV off with Shida losing to Thunder Rosa too in potential MOTN.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


It's so great (and weird) to hear a chairman say things like this or even use media platforms to say what he should have done better, what he's done wrong, how he's learning from things and go through their thought process.


----------



## TripleG

I need to see the schedule again because I swear there were like 3 pre shows or something before the main card.


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


They were clearly being lazy last night, glad he admitted it and knows that he should do better.


----------



## TripleG

I don't mind holding back on the wrestling. If anything, I actually encourage it. 

But most of the angles last night came off very awkwardly. Like the massive battle royal brawl (did Eddie Kingston blank on the stick or what?) and the entire ring and arena was cleared out for the next segment, which took me out of it and told me it was just an angle that was planned, and not some personal war that exploded organically. Then there was the Hangman/Omega/FTR segment which just came off as clunky, a far cry from last week's amazing segment with Hangman and The Bucks. 

I chalk it up to an off night. It happens.


----------



## PavelGaborik

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing the call. I wonder if Miro is cleared and good to go after he caught COVID though.


Why would he not be? He had Covid in July.


----------



## Prosper

PavelGaborik said:


> Why would he not be? He had Covid in July.


Has it been that long? Damn well maybe he's good then. Got my timetables mixed up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## Aedubya

PavelGaborik said:


> Why would he not be? He had Covid in July.


Who did?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Aedubya said:


> Who did?


Rusev


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll wait until Saturday to do predictions, though I'll miss the show live. But overall, bad go home show aside, I'm hyped for the show.

Mox vs. MJF has the most protected face and heel in the company going at it and while I think Mox will retain, it could go either way. The tag title match has a ton of build behind it and given the 4 guys involved it should be great. And the Women's title match, despite only existing because how bad the division is right now, should be great.

The CBR is interesting this time around because it has established names in it unlike last year and feels unpredictable, especially with the the #21 spot. I still hate the format though. And I hope Matt and Sammy can finally have a chance to have the match they want that can help Sammy get to the next level.

After that, yeah, don't care much for the Mimosa Mayhem match, the Bucks vs. JE, Britt vs. Swole, and the 8 man tag.

So while I can I'm only interested in half the card, the matches on the top half the of the card are the most important ones, so that's good.


----------



## Erik.

Let's hope Khan picked up PAC on his way back from the UK


----------



## RiverFenix

Match placement will be interesting. I suspect Jericho vs OC will separate Tag title match and World title match as the breather/cool down match. YB vs JE probably open the show followed by CBR. 

Buy In Britt Baker vs Big Swole
#1 Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express
#2 Casino Battle Royale
#3 Hardy vs Guevara
#4 Shida vs Thunder Rosa
#5 Dark Order vs Cardona/Sky/Natural Nightmares
#6 Omega/Hangman vs FTR
#7 Chris Jericho vs Orange Cassidy
#8 Jon Moxley vs MJF


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301329465281216512
If the plan is to do Mox vs. Omega soon, then Mox is going to need another 'filler' title defense. Archer is an obvious choice but I'd rather they protect him because he's lost his one major match in the promotion.

That's why I'm going with *Shawn Spears *to win the Casino Battle Royale.

Spears has been quietly impressive on Dark and has a much darker, more serious demeanour now. He's also managed by Tully Blanchard and is likely to be part of this new Horsemen style group.

I think AEW had big plans for him at the start but his push got curtailed with the loss to Dustin the low point. Since then he's been quietly rebuilt with the black glove - I don't think he's lost for a while?

So giving him the win and a good, competitive title match against Mox could only help him and hurt no one IMO.

Also whether it's coincidence or not, but Tully and FTR were doing a three finger pose on Dynamite. Does that represent FTR and Spears with the fourth man to be revealed?


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301329465281216512
> If the plan is to do Mox vs. Omega soon, then Mox is going to need another 'filler' title defense. Archer is an obvious choice but I'd rather they protect him because he's lost his one major match in the promotion.
> 
> That's why I'm going with *Shawn Spears *to win the Casino Battle Royale.
> 
> Spears has been quietly impressive on Dark and has a much darker, more serious demeanour now. He's also managed by Tully Blanchard and is likely to be part of this new Horsemen style group.
> 
> I think AEW had big plans for him at the start but his push got curtailed with the loss to Dustin the low point. Since then he's been quietly rebuilt with the black glove - I don't think he's lost for a while?
> 
> So giving him the win and a good, competitive title match against Mox could only help him and hurt no one IMO.
> 
> Also whether it's coincidence or not, but Tully and FTR were doing a three finger pose on Dynamite. Does that represent FTR and Spears with the fourth man to be revealed?


Eddie Kingston for me.

Can afford the loss but make the filler feud interesting with his solid mic work alone. It'd be gold.

Considering how out of place the Butcher, Blade and the Lucha Bros all look together, you could quite easily say Kingston was using them to his advantage in the Casino Battle Royale match to end up winning it making his odds greater.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Let's hope Khan picked up PAC on his way back from the UK


Interesting possibility. Good way to get him into the country and kept secret. Also not sure the testing protocol he'd have to pass of if he'd have to quarantine if he passes the COVID blood tests AEW has. MLB is two negative tests 48 hours apart to be allowed to play again. If he was tested today and then Saturday that would seemingly clear him assuming both were negative. 

I want Death Triangle unleashed dammit!

Mad King thinks he's got it all figured out with Butcher, Blade, Fenix, Penta and himself running shit with that numbers advantage until PAC's music hits and Fenix and Penta turn on Kingston.


----------



## taker1986

People predicting Thunder Rosa winning has me a little bit worried.

There's absolutely no fucking way Shida should lose this match.

A) Thunder Rosa works for another company. I don't care if there's a partnership between the two companies, Shida should be presented as a final boss that never loses. Thunder winning makes no sense to me, even if Shida does win it straight back, some of her invincibility is gone after losing the first match.

B) As the only real baby face on the division in a division mostly full of heels, there's far more options for matches/Feuds for Shida. Her title run shouldn't even be near the halfway stage at this point. There's about 9-12 months worth of mileage left in her run for matches/Feuds if booked properly.

After All-out she can feud with Abadon between All-Out and Full gear, then at Full gear she can go up against either Tay, Allie or a rematch with Nyla. Those matches and feuds would take us until next year where Riho and Statlander should be back and will provide interesting feuds. The Riho feud writes itself considering Riho never got her title match after she lost it and Shida will want to avenge her All-Out defeat from last year, and Statlander can turn on Shida when she returns, that could be an interesting feud as well, and you can maybe fit on a match with Ivelisse and Diamante in their as well. That should take us until the middle of next year where she would eventually drop it to either Britt Baker or Anna Jay if she's ready for a title run at this point.

Shida should hold the title for a long time. No way in hell should she lose on Saturday.


----------



## Geeee

MJF/Moxley - Moxley

FTR vs Hangman/Omega - FTR win clean

Hardy/Sammy - unfortunately, Hardy wins this by Sammy dying.

Casino Battle Royal - This match started out as the Darby Allin/Ricky Starks feud, so it's only fair one of them wins. I'll go with Ricky Starks.

Jericho/OC - Jericho by submission with The Walls but the entire Inner Circle gets dunked

Shida/Rosa - Shida

Young Bucks/Lucha Express - Young Bucks

Dark Order/Babyfaces - Scorpio Sky turns on the baby faces. Colt Cabana doesn't join Dark Order (maybe either he doesn't agree with their methods or they outright turn him down). Scorpio Sky does. Brodie pins Matt Cardona

Baker/Swole -Baker


----------



## JBLGOAT

Geeee said:


> Jericho/OC - Jericho by submission with The Walls but the entire Inner Circle gets dunked


Yeah I can see this happening. I thought with the stipulation OC was for sure winning because you can't dunk the babyface. But Jericho could theoretically beat OC by pinfall or submission and OC could then toss Jericho in the Mamosa.

I'd say that regardless of who wins there's 0% chance that jericho is not going in the Mamosa.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> MJF/Moxley - Moxley
> 
> FTR vs Hangman/Omega - FTR win clean
> 
> Hardy/Sammy - unfortunately, Hardy wins this by Sammy dying.
> 
> Casino Battle Royal - This match started out as the Darby Allin/Ricky Starks feud, so it's only fair one of them wins. I'll go with Ricky Starks.
> 
> Jericho/OC - Jericho by submission with The Walls but the entire Inner Circle gets dunked
> 
> Shida/Rosa - Shida
> 
> Young Bucks/Lucha Express - Young Bucks
> 
> Dark Order/Babyfaces - Scorpio Sky turns on the baby faces. Colt Cabana doesn't join Dark Order (maybe either he doesn't agree with their methods or they outright turn him down). Scorpio Sky does. Brodie pins Matt Cardona
> 
> Baker/Swole -Baker


I dig the double turn idea with Colt unwilling to do something, but Sky having no such qualms.

Post match attack and Brodie wants Colt to smoke Dustin with a chair and he refuses. Sky comes in and takes out Colt, picks up the chair and smokes Dustin and then Colt with it and Brodie looks on impressed.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Thunder Rosa was boring as batshit last night


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Erik. said:


> Kick the PPV off with Shida losing to Thunder Rosa too in potential MOTN.


The optics of that would look bad. The Buy in is Baker vs Swole then to start the show you have Shida vs Rosa? I know you meant nothing when you suggested it but it would look as if AEW is clustering all the women's matches together and early to get them out of the way.


----------



## Geeee

yeahbaby! said:


> Thunder Rosa was boring as batshit last night


Although the bar was not set very high, I thought the women had match of the night


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Under normal circumstances, I'd say MJF had a decent chance of winning this one. However, portraying him as a Trump-lite makes me think he's taking the L on this one. 

FTR 100% are winning, and I feel like we'll finally get ourselves the Kenny Omega heel turn we've been waiting for, and the beginning of the big solo Hangman run.

Eddie Kingston wins the battle royal for me. How he's being built as a guy who takes advantage of others (the wink) gives me the vibe that he steals the win as we get the Mox vs. Kingston match both guys (and everyone else) has been waiting for.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho on the Mimosa Mayhem Match. For some reason I'm having flashbacks to Hogan hyping the Yapapi Strap Match against Flair.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301865595944624128


----------



## RiverFenix

It's to the point with Jericho I'd be fine with him going back to WWE. He's just there amusing himself now and trolling. I guess usually this would have been a time where he could have been off AEW and touring with Fozzy and when he got the muse again he could some back with good ideas.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301957321623470083


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301957321623470083


She should be studying matches and doing promo and character work out the wazoo. Hire an acting coach, whatever it takes. She also needs to completely understand her character and it's motivations. She's not really an alien, but does she believe she is(lost or faulty memory), or is she just a UFO fanatic? Why is she the way she is now? How would her character work as a heel?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Excited for the show, main event should be great, tag title match has the potential to not only be one of the best matches of the year, but also have a major angle(either angle at the PPV or at next weeks Dynamite, Dynamite might be better), stoked for Jericho/OC for the unknown and Casino Battle Royal actually feels like a big deal. 

Everything else looks solid too.


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for Hangman/Omega vs FTR to open the show. FTR to win. Omega to turn heel and then be #21 in the Battle Royal, win and then beat Moxley to a bloody pulp to end the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

like what then Kenneth? With aviators on maybe?


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Can't wait for Hangman/Omega vs FTR to open the show. FTR to win. Omega to turn heel and then be #21 in the Battle Royal, win and then beat Moxley to a bloody pulp to end the show.


Wouldn’t mind that, but the show would probably peak after the opener, lol.

Saw someone else predict that Wardlow could win the BR and challenge Mox after All Out, in between Full Gear. Could further a MJF/Wardlow split if they want to go in that direction.


----------



## bdon

I have to bitch about one thing:

WHY DOES ALL OUT HAVE TO BE THIS WEEKEND!?

I know some of you will remember the story of my then 8 year old just getting into wrestling. He has watched this Page/Omega story’s entire evolution. He has never seen a gut-wrenching betrayal. This is his FIRST one!!!

And the goddamn PPV has to be the weekend he spends with his grandparents camping. 😞

I wanted to watch the tears stream down his little face, dammit. Lol


----------



## 3venflow

Private Party vs. Silver and Reynolds added to the pre-show.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Private Party vs. Silver and Reynolds added to the pre-show.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301982589218103296
And the tooth and nail match has been added to the main card.

Thats 9 matches on the main card now. Could be a long show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Britt vs Swole moved to main PPV card. Probably winging about having one women's match on the PPV and only one contracted AEW woman involved to boot. 

How will a pre-taped cinematic match fare with live audience?


----------



## TD Stinger

bdon said:


> I have to bitch about one thing:
> 
> WHY DOES ALL OUT HAVE TO BE THIS WEEKEND!?
> 
> I know some of you will remember the story of my then 8 year old just getting into wrestling. He has watched this Page/Omega story’s entire evolution. He has never seen a gut-wrenching betrayal. This is his FIRST one!!!
> 
> And the goddamn PPV has to be the weekend he spends with his grandparents camping. 😞
> 
> I wanted to watch the tears stream down his little face, dammit. Lol


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> Can't wait for Hangman/Omega vs FTR to open the show. FTR to win. Omega to turn heel and then be #21 in the Battle Royal, win and then beat Moxley to a bloody pulp to end the show.


I would actually love this


----------



## Klitschko

I really think Young bucks vs Jurassic Express will open the show. Should be a fun 10-15 min match. Knowing AEW though.......25 minutes.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nine fucking matches.

It's going be a long ass show. Ugh.


----------



## Prosper

In before those people complaining about Britt/Swole not being on the main show start complaining about it now being moved to the main


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> In before those people complaining about Britt/Swole not being on the main show start complaining about it now being moved to the main


Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite rebroadcast tonight

i have a feeling TNT / AEW is smelling blood in the water

this is gonna be a massive PPV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302010995553054721


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m not crying, YOU’RE CRYING!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301972953819615232


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Always made sense to do Britt/Swole on PPV especially with the money being spent to produce this.


----------



## RiverFenix

EmbassyForever said:


> Nine fucking matches.
> 
> It's going be a long ass show. Ugh.


Meltzer mentioned how they have PPV broadcast until 12 midnight but will probably go a bit shorter, so end at 11:45 or so.


----------



## taker1986

CM Punk at it again


----------



## captainzombie

I’m super hyped for this PPV. I think this will be the first night in AEW history where we see all the defending titles change hands. Too bad Lee isn’t defending his. 

It sucks that Mox has had a lackluster reign due to the pandemic but I’d rather see him chase after MJF and regain it down the road from him.

I’m really interested in seeing FTR get the tag belts by having Page turn on Omega paying homage to Barry Windham turning on Lex Luger as they lose the tag titles to Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard. Windham would then join the Horseman. This would work as they are building up Tully’s horseman like group.

I’ve got high hopes that Thunder Rosa wins the AEW women’s title to spark some life in the division plus I think this will start the NWA invasion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

taker1986 said:


> CM Punk at it again
> 
> View attachment 90758


Punk to AEW confirmed.

Imagine Punk comes out as a major acquisition at All Out only for Brock to interrupt.

Farkkk...this forum would crash due to the traffic.


----------



## kyledriver

So excited for this! Got some beer ready, got a big edible too. Bunch of joints rolled and ready to go[emoji108]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> Punk to AEW confirmed.
> 
> Imagine Punk comes out as a major acquisition at All Out only for Brock to interrupt.
> 
> Farkkk...this forum would crash due to the traffic.


And then the forum crashes even harder when the Wood comes on and shits on AEW/Lesnar/Punk in one sentence.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Klitschko said:


> And then the forum crashes even harder when the Wood comes on and shits on AEW/Lesnar/Punk in one sentence.


Thanks for responding to my positive post with negativity bruh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk again teasing lmao


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Punk to AEW confirmed.
> 
> Imagine Punk comes out as a major acquisition at All Out only for Brock to interrupt.
> 
> Farkkk...this forum would crash due to the traffic.


Can you imagine the ratings boost?

1.4m viewers Wednesday night too conservative a number?


----------



## NXT Only

I feel like we get a surprise debut.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

taker1986 said:


> CM Punk at it again
> 
> View attachment 90758


I see this less as a hint of punk going to AEW and as more of a suggestion that the wwe wrestlers who are unhappy with the third party move should move to aew


----------



## Erik.

Damn, woke up rather excited for this.

Don't think I've been this excited since the 'Revolution' PPV.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait for All Out!


----------



## bdon

Yeah. I’m stoked for this PPV as I’m expecting a lot of character progression, from a lot of people, going forward.

- I almost expect Moxley to show MJF that he CAN wrestle and wrestle well between the ropes. And I almost expect that to become a ***** in the armor for him as he gets a little too confident, and HE calls out Kenny Omega to get the W that Tony denied him a year ago by making their match Unsanctioned. Sort of how Stone Cold was determined to beat Bret Hart by submission that Hitman used his ego against him.

- Does MJF accept his loss and find humility, accepting that being a prodigy only gets you so far, and “putting in the work” gets you over the hump like his former mentor, the RollerCodester, preached to him? Or perhaps the final 5 minutes of Dynamite, along with his words to Sterling about “the wood chipper”, are hints toward him showing a truly evil, sadistic side. The visual of him in dress pants, a wide beater tank top, and someone else’s blood smeared on his face is a clear homage to mafia films.

- Kenny, Hangman, FTR. We have discussed this one ad nauseous. Any goddamn scenario that occurs will not surprise me. Kenny turning heel. Hangman turning heel. Bucks helping Kenny. Bucks helping FTR as payback to Page. Maybe AEW establishes FTR as the best tag team in the world. Maybe AEW has Hangman and Kenny go over to establish the fact that they really are the two best wrestlers in the world, and when they’re on the same page, they’re also the best tag team.

I don’t know, and I love it.

What does a win or loss mean for Sammy Guevara? Etc etc


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*Mox vs. MJF: Even with the stipulation, Mox has beaten guys like Cage and Brodie recently with Submission Holds for the title so I think something similar will happen here. I think they'll have a great in the ring, technical match, maybe a ref bump where Mox does use the Paradigm Shift, but in the end I expect Mox to win by Submission or by some kind of roll up.

*Omega/Page vs. FTR: I think it's time for Omega & Page to drop those belts. They've done great things as a team but they have gone as far as they can go as a champions and have faced everybody. So whether it's a miscommunication tonight or FTR just beat them clean, I expect them to win. I sense something big will happen after the match for Kenny or Hangman.

*Shida vs. Rosa: I expect great things from this match. But, Shida has barely gotten to do anything with that belt since winning it and it's far too soon to take it off from her, so she wins.

*Hardy vs. Guevara: This is one is a toss up. Sammy is the young guy and you would think he should win this match for sure to help elevate him. But then you have the stipulation that if Matt loses he leaves. Now, even if he loses he'll probably be back eventually, but that stip makes everything more complicated. Also, I have to point this out, there has to be some extra twist to this match, right? I mean, it's called "Broken Rules", but it's really just a Last Man Standing Match. Anyways, I'll predict Sammy to win this match and send Matt packing for a few months.

*Jericho vs. OC: God I'm ready for this feud to be over. It started fun but has since dissolved into the same thing over and over again and frankly just isn't that entertaining anymore. OC has to win this. I don't see what the point of the last few months would have been if OC loses the feud. Now, I could see them doing something where Jericho wins but then gets dropped into the tub of mimosa anyways. But, the best way for this match to end is OC beating Jericho straight up and the him and Best Friends dumping Jericho into the mimosa.

*Casino Battle Royal: As much as I don't like the format of this match, at least this year they have established guys in the match so you will care about it more. I know a lot of people will pick the likely surprise entrant like someone like Miro or Cobb, but I'll stay somewhat conservative and pick Wardlow. We saw how he was looking at the title on Dynamite. So imagine if he wins, Mox retains later, and then MJF is jealous of Wardlow because he has a title shot. You could further their split if that's the direction they want to go in.

*8 Man Tag: This match exists, that's the most I can say about it. Dark Order win, obviously.

*Britt vs. Swole: Cinematic match or not, I'll pick Swole to win since she got laid out on Dynamite and wouldn't be a great look if 3 days later she lost this match too.

*Bucks vs. JE: Bucks obviously win, go onto face FTR at Full Gear in November.

I expect a really good/great show. Unfortunately I won't be able to watch it live tonight so I'm going to try like hell to avoid spoilers, lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, I'm excited for All Out tonight!

Hopefully, my 8-hour shift will be worth the wait. 

I'm also glad that Britt Baker will (technically) be making her official return to action on the main card. She's been the most entertaining female character on AEW (for me at least) over the past several months


----------



## Carter84

Only a few hours left peeps!! Got my beers and smoke in for later on, I'm not touching any till later, got some papers to mark and house cleaning to do as my cleaner is off sick. Can't wait for hangman and Omega v FTR should be a really good match, but I bet it's a match I least expect that will steal the show!! Who's watching later when the show is live?? Hope you all have a great day peeps. Love Saturday off work haha.


----------



## omaroo

Tempted to stay up to watch it but seems could be 4 hours long which imo is too long.

What time is pre show and does main show start at 1am in UK?


----------



## Carter84

omaroo said:


> Tempted to stay up to watch it but seems could be 4 hours long which imo is too long.
> 
> What time is pre show and does main show start at 1am in UK?


I'll pm u. Free streaming site.


----------



## omaroo

Carter84 said:


> I'll pm u. Free streaming site.


Ok mate.

1am start time?

Has TK said the length of the show?


----------



## Carter84

omaroo said:


> Ok mate.
> 
> 1am start time?
> 
> Has TK said the length of the show?


Nah mate, I think it streams when it starts in the u.s, come join my new PPV predictions game, your more than welcome mate.


----------



## Klitschko

omaroo said:


> Ok mate.
> 
> 1am start time?
> 
> Has TK said the length of the show?


Probably close to 4 hours with it having 9 matches and AEW matches rarely run short, plus add in any surprises like debuts and stuff and yea you got a solid 4 hour event. Makes sense since ALL OUT is hyped as one of their bigger shows.


----------



## RiverFenix

Any surprise entrant again being the wild card entry is a suspension of disbelief I don't want to make. 

Pac could at least be explained as having a 3 in 21 chance with Penta el Zero M or Rey Fenix potentially winning the draw and trading spots with him. 

Hangman Page and Mercedes Martinez already used in the Wildcard spots were mystery entrants. 

I guess there is four mystery entrants so AEW would withold names of the wildcard and maybe a few others so it could be said that any of the named contestants are not the Wild Card. 

Seemingly announced for the CBR - Darby Allin, Ricky Starks, Brian Cage, Lance Archer, Eddie Kingston, Penta, Rey Fenix, the Butcher, the Blade, Shawn Spears, Billy Gunn, Austin Gunn, Jake Hager, Santana, Ortiz, Chuck Taylor, Trent as they were involved in the Dynamite CBR brawl (not counting the enhancement guys like Serpentico and the like who jumped the railing). That would leave four mystery spots. 

Names not on the card - Chris Daniels, Kazarian, Janela, Kiss, Sabian, Luther, Avalon, Cutler, Nakazawa

That means three of those listed are probably going to be included in the CBR assuming there is one surprise. They could make one more buy-in match tag match Janela/Kiss vs SCU and then the only left-outs are Sabian, Luther, Avalon, Cutler and Nakazawa. I'd guess Avalon and Cutler will be included as they're building their DARK feud, and Sabian probably deserves to be in as well from that group leaving Luther and Nak out. But if there is no additional tag match on the buy-in Kazarian is getting a bit of a push and surely will be involved. Probably leave Cutler/Avalon out and have either CD or Janela get the other spot. 

In reality Austin Gunn shouldn't be involved at all.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Any surprise entrant again being the wild card entry is a suspension of disbelief I don't want to make.
> 
> Pac could at least be explained as having a 3 in 21 chance with Penta el Zero M or Rey Fenix potentially winning the draw and trading spots with him.
> 
> Hangman Page and Mercedes Martinez already used in the Wildcard spots were mystery entrants.
> 
> I guess there is four mystery entrants so AEW would withold names of the wildcard and maybe a few others so it could be said that any of the named contestants are not the Wild Card.
> 
> Seemingly announced for the CBR - Darby Allin, Ricky Starks, Brian Cage, Lance Archer, Eddie Kingston, Penta, Rey Fenix, the Butcher, the Blade, Shawn Spears, Billy Gunn, Austin Gunn, Jake Hager, Santana, Ortiz, Chuck Taylor, Trent as they were involved in the Dynamite CBR brawl (not counting the enhancement guys like Serpentico and the like who jumped the railing). That would leave four mystery spots.
> 
> Names not on the card - Chris Daniels, Kazarian, Janela, Kiss, Sabian, Luther, Avalon, Cutler, Nakazawa
> 
> That means three of those listed are probably going to be included in the CBR assuming there is one surprise. They could make one more buy-in match tag match Janela/Kiss vs SCU and then the only left-outs are Sabian, Luther, Avalon, Cutler and Nakazawa. I'd guess Avalon and Cutler will be included as they're building their DARK feud, and Sabian probably deserves to be in as well from that group leaving Luther and Nak out. But if there is no additional tag match on the buy-in Kazarian is getting a bit of a push and surely will be involved. Probably leave Cutler/Avalon out and have either CD or Janela get the other spot.
> 
> In reality Austin Gunn shouldn't be involved at all.


Pretty sure Luther is in the Battle Royal.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Pretty sure Luther is in the Battle Royal.


During the Dark match between Darby and Luther commentary mentioned how Luther might be doing what he did to help out one of the other 20 participants in the CBR. They were talking about Allin being part of it so he and "20 others" would make up the 21 participants. If Luther was in the match, wouldn't they have talked about him trying to take out/soften up Darby for his own benefit?


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> During the Dark match between Darby and Luther commentary mentioned how Luther might be doing what he did to help out one of the other 20 participants in the CBR. They were talking about Allin being part of it so he and "20 others" would make up the 21 participants. If Luther was in the match, wouldn't they have talked about him trying to take out/soften up Darby for his own benefit?


Ah, well that's good.

Still think Wardlow will be one of the competitors and the more I think about it - the more I think he wins it.

Adds so much more drama to that main event.


----------



## ceeder

Tessa Blanchard is in Jacksonville?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Pumped for all the title matches. Great job on AEW's part.
Rest is hit or miss. Not sure what to expect.

Hopefully the show won't be too long and will end on high note.
Should be a fun night of wrestling.


----------



## Erik.

ceeder said:


> Tessa Blanchard is in Jacksonville?


Wasn't she just teased on Smackdown?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> Wasn't she just teased on Smackdown?


There are several theories as to who that could have been; everyone from Tessa to Eva Marie


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Wasn't she just teased on Smackdown?


Nah that wasn't her. I don't even think Vince is stupid enough to put her in heels and change everything about her image.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> There are several theories as to who that could have been; everyone from Tessa to Eva Marie


Ah fair enough - I wouldn't dare watch WWE but it did pop up somewhere about them teasing a new woman and Tessa has been linked.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't even think Vince is stupid enough to put her in heels and change everything about her image.


Are you sure about that!?


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah that wasn't her. I* don't even think Vince is stupid enough* to put her in heels and change everything about her image.


hum hum


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Erik. said:


> Ah fair enough - I wouldn't dare watch WWE but it did pop up somewhere about them teasing a new woman and Tessa has been linked.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that!?


Good grief. If that was Tessa they've ruined her already.


----------



## Prosper

Anyone know what this Red Carpet Special is supposed to be?


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone know what this Red Carpet Special is supposed to be?


Probably just pre show stuff like having a host go through the card with some guests and some interviews etc.

Talent all dressed in suits etc.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Probably just pre show stuff like having a host go through the card with some guests and some interviews etc.
> 
> Talent all dressed in suits etc.


Yeah I was thinking it would be something similar to that, all the talent dressed up arriving at the arena like a Hollywood premiere. If they go that way, it would definitely make the night feel even more prestigious and important which I would love seeing as I'm a big entertainment industry fanatic. I love watching the Oscars and Golden Globes, if they incorporate that tonight I would love AEW even more lol.


----------



## ceeder

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone know what this Red Carpet Special is supposed to be?


Hopefully a homemade “movie” of Ivelisse.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I was thinking it would be something similar to that, all the talent dressed up arriving at the arena like a Hollywood premiere. If they go that way, it would definitely make the night feel even more prestigious and important which I would love seeing as I'm a big entertainment industry fanatic. I love watching the Oscars and Golden Globes, if they incorporate that tonight I would love AEW even more lol.


Makes me believe that 'All Out' really is their Wrestlemania over Double or Nothing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Oh man a red carpet roll out is such a missed gimmick for me personally. We haven’t had them for ages. I love them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Time for hangman to break out

drew a little cartoon of him


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Time for hangman to break out
> 
> drew a little cartoon of him
> 
> View attachment 90789


Thats cool man.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Thats cool man.


Thanks bud


----------



## rich110991

Does anyone know what time it starts in the UK please?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Does anyone know what time it starts in the UK please?


01:00 

long night ahead

think i’ll go nap


----------



## 3venflow

FITE has the build-up stuff showing as well. Going to be a long night, I'm up for it though!


----------



## Claro De Luna

I bought All Out this morning from the FITE website, with exchange rate it cost just over £15. This is a bargain so I encourage all you fellow Brits to order it instead of streaming it through other means. Let's truly support the company. I just wish merchandise was more easily available to purchase over here.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> FITE has the build-up stuff showing as well. Going to be a long night, I'm up for it though!
> 
> View attachment 90790


Damn you guys in the UK get it for cheap. $30 extra here in the states. 1AM start time is brutal though lol.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302251826931171328


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Looking forward to this a lot

Hoping we see MJF take the belt. He is ready has a ton of momentum and for me they need to go with him. (will fully admit I prefer heel champs and faces chasing though)

Something big will happen in the tag title match but I assume FTR take the belts with either Kenny or Page turning. It's the right time and I actually sort of hope we see Kenny go and him side with a more heelish Bucks against whatever this new Horsemen group looks like.

Jericho Cassidy I think will be solid but not expecting anything earth shattering. Could see Cassidy getting the win if MJF takes the belt and going into a short feud with him

Sammy Hardy should be another solid match hopefully Sammy goes over

Expect Shida to retain, Dark Order to dominate, Britt to win and Bucks to get a win as well. 

Battle Royale wise would love to see Penta or Fenix but doubt it'll happen


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Can you imagine the ratings boost?
> 
> 1.4m viewers Wednesday night too conservative a number?


With Punk AND Brock? 2 million.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't even think Vince is stupid enough


We both know the answer to this.


----------



## La Parka

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah that wasn't her. I don't even think Vince is stupid enough to put her in heels and change everything about her image.


Keith Lee debuted in a tennis skirt, so we shall see.


----------



## zkorejo

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302251826931171328


That title looks so damn good in that picture. I wish it was HQ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bought and paid for 

now.... to stay awake


----------



## Claro De Luna

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bought and paid for
> 
> now.... to stay awake


Haha yeah that's always the problem so I'm gonna see if I can catch a few winks now on the sofa. I'll probably start watching from the Buy In onwards.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302332306376409088
Don't do this to me.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302332306376409088
> Don't do this to me.


I could be wrong, but when he said he was transitioning out of the business to become a full time streamer, I never did fully buy it.


----------



## La Parka

I hope they don't have Rusev win.

Brian Cage or Archer should take this one.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302332306376409088
> Don't do this to me.


----------



## Erik.

To be fair - I don't think Miro would debut tonight anyway.

With Hangman coming out as the surprise 'Joker card' at Double or Nothing and winning and Cage debuting and winning the chip at Double or Nothing - it just seems too obvious or predictable that a new person would come in, be the surprise joker card again and win it.

Wouldn't mind a vignette or something though or a shock debut on this coming Dynamite.


----------



## Erik.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CExHdwHl5jM/

Hey, at least that means potentially no Janela or Serpentico in the Battle Royal, huh?


----------



## Codyreigns

Too early for Wardlow to turn, right? I hope they wait and I think they'll wait, as they haven't teased it enough!
What will be the biggest 'shock' of the night?
What will be the match of the night?


----------



## RainmakerV2

#Wedeservebetter

#mjf2020


----------



## Prosper

Codyreigns said:


> Too early for Wardlow to turn, right? I hope they wait and I think they'll wait, as they haven't teased it enough!
> What will be the biggest 'shock' of the night?
> What will be the match of the night?


MOTN is going to Shida vs Rosa or FTR vs Omega/Page, most likely the latter.

Biggest shock will be Omega or Hangman turning I think. Unless there's a PAC return or a Punk debut.



La Parka said:


> I hope they don't have Rusev win.
> 
> Brian Cage or Archer should take this one.


Should they though? Neither one is beating Moxley or a newly crowned MJF. 

Both don't need to suffer Loss #2 yet, especially Archer. Maybe Archer can go over Moxley though, who knows what's planned.


----------



## ElTerrible

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone know what this Red Carpet Special is supposed to be?


A way to f*** with WWE´s no compete clauses and get Renee Young on the show? I can´t come up with a better reason to have it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302332306376409088
> Don't do this to me.


Even if it does not mean anything in the end, I always like stuff like that, when it´s done well. And "sorry no twitch tonight" is an awesome tease.


----------



## Erik.

Codyreigns said:


> Too early for Wardlow to turn, right? I hope they wait and I think they'll wait, as they haven't teased it enough!
> What will be the biggest 'shock' of the night?
> What will be the match of the night?


I think it's too early for a flat out turn, yeah.

Maybe notch up the teasing - I think Wardlow eyeing up the world title on Dynamite whilst MJF took care of Moxley was a smart touch - I'd honestly go through with Wardlow winning the Battle Royal at this point (if not Eddie Kingston) just to add a whole new dynamic to the main event.

Shock of the night? Probably Omega heel turn. I know it's coming but it'll still be sad to see Page all on his own and let down once again. 

Match of the night? Has to be the tag title match, though wouldn't be shocked to see the womens match deliver big.


----------



## Codyreigns

Erik. said:


> I think it's too early for a flat out turn, yeah.
> 
> Maybe notch up the teasing - I think Wardlow eyeing up the world title on Dynamite whilst MJF took care of Moxley was a smart touch - I'd honestly go through with Wardlow winning the Battle Royal at this point (if not Eddie Kingston) just to add a whole new dynamic to the main event.
> 
> Shock of the night? Probably Omega heel turn. I know it's coming but it'll still be sad to see Page all on his own and let down once again.
> 
> Match of the night? Has to be the tag title match, though wouldn't be shocked to see the womens match deliver big.


Wardlow winning it would be great.


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302332306376409088
> Don't do this to me.


Thats my pick for #21 entrant in the predictions game. I hope it has some sort of a points system.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CExHdwHl5jM/
> 
> Hey, at least that means potentially no Janela or Serpentico in the Battle Royal, huh?


Serpentico was never likely, but does mean Janella is out. So there was four open spots - Kaz, CD, Kiss and "surprise entrant" is now my guesses.

EDIT - Actually given Kiss is accompanying Janela to the ring, and Luther will be with Serpentico I think that is their "camera time" and PPV appearances. So Kiss likely isn't in CBR either. 

Kazarian, Daniels and one of Avalon, Cutler or Nakazawa? No use having one of Avalon/Cutler without the other given their storyline right now. It's gonna be Nak isn't it?


----------



## Prosper

ElTerrible said:


> A way to f*** with WWE´s no compete clauses and get Renee Young on the show? I can´t come up with a better reason to have it.


Like said earlier, a "stars arriving to the show" type thing would be cool like a Hollywood premiere or award shows. They can hold final interviews and what not. I don't think it's worth the possible legal trouble to get Renee to make an appearance.


----------



## RiverFenix

Renee could just sit in the audience. Payback for WWE mistakenly showing Britt Baker on camera. She's had and recovered from COVID so she could even be maskless.


----------



## omaroo

Buy in looks weak which is a shame

Also will be long night with countdown show and pre show and main show. Bloody hell!!!

Damn hate start time in UK.


----------



## The XL 2

Solid card on paper. MJF needs to win the belt, Moxley is way better as a chaser and MJF is perfect as a seemingly beatable heel champion who gets by via the skin of his teeth, who can cut an amazing promo, ala Ric Flair


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

casino battle roayle needs to pivot to 6 second interval entrances of groups
they can all still be a group but let them come out 6 seconds apart so their music can be played no all out at once


----------



## Prosper

The Casino Battle Royal has a lot of storylines intertwining. Just based on that, it'll be a lot better than last years.

-Darby Allin/Starks feud
-Archer/Cage dynamic
-Eddie Kingston stable dynamic 
-Santana & Ortiz vs Best Friends


----------



## Prosper

Red Carpet Special premiering now.


----------



## omaroo

For me show cant just be good. It has to be great and they need to hit it out of the park tonight.

If not and no buzz then you can guarantee ratings wont be much different on the next Dynamite.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Ridiculously excited for the show now! Can't wait.


----------



## omaroo

Thought coundown show was on youtube?


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> For me show cant just be good. It has to be great and they need to hit it out of the park tonight.
> 
> If not and no buzz then you can guarantee ratings wont be much different on the next Dynamite.


Ratings after a PPV have always been up


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> Red Carpet Special premiering now.


----------



## RiverFenix

omaroo said:


> Buy in looks weak which is a shame
> 
> Also will be long night with countdown show and pre show and main show. Bloody hell!!!
> 
> Damn hate start time in UK.


Buy-in on Youtube means only AEW fans are watching anyways. If it was on television you could use the pre-show matches as a hook, but that isn't the case now. I do wish TNT would give AEW 7-8pm to air the buy-in, but also understand why they wouldn't in that they are not getting any take of the buyrate.


----------



## rich110991

Like others have said, they really need to bring it tonight.

I like both Mox and MJF but I’m not sure that they will deliver a classic, I hope I’m wrong!


----------



## Prosper

Man if there were fans cheering on the outside taking pics this red carpet special would feel like a movie premiere for sure lol can’t wait till Covid is over


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

Dark Order are great.


----------



## Prosper

Brandi looks hot AF right now damn


----------



## Prosper

Thunder Rosa!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Brandi looks hot AF right now damn


Dasha looking fine too.


----------



## NXT Only

You can say a lot about Brandi and some of it may be true but she can talk her ass off.


----------



## Whoanma

Shida: Voy a ganar.


----------



## Oracle

Wonder if we see any debuts this evening


----------



## Erik.

How are Thunder Rosa an Kobra Moon the same people!?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dasha is so God damned motherfucking pretty.


----------



## Prosper

Enjoyed that Red Carpet special, they should do that for every PPV


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Enjoyed that Red Carpet special, they should do that for every PPV


I think it'd be awesome with a crowd.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> I think it'd be awesome with a crowd.


When crowds are back, they can get it to look like this. Then it'll really feel big time.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I can't believe that a company has managed to get me this excited for wrestling again. They aren't always perfect but it still amazes me how much they've achieved in under a year. Especially with a pandemic shitstorm striking during that first year. Thanks for making me a fan again AEW. 🤟


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302356790584258562
Seriously, just give her the belt.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302356790584258562
> Seriously, just give her the belt.


They really should give Rosa the gold and just have Shida win it back at the Anniversary show. NWA isn't on-going right now lol fuck it.


----------



## Erik.

This 'Countdown to All Out' show on TNT is fucking well produced ain't it!?

Hyped.


----------



## omaroo

Annoyed missed the countdown show.

Still hyped though.


----------



## Prosper

I don’t have cable either can’t watch, part 2 of the red carpet special is in 30 though, bout to grab some food and drinks


----------



## BReal73

Aint no bargain for a new company getting started with hardly a track record. Im not watching anyway. I cringed after that Cody Rhodes angle where he destroyed the Triple H chair. Eeeeek.


----------



## La Parka

Can't wait to see MJF win the gold tonight

#teamMJF


----------



## Codyreigns

It's difficult for us Brits with the time difference, however at least it's a Saturday night and not Sunday, so for people who do normal M-F shifts it's not as bad!


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CExHdwHl5jM/
> 
> Hey, at least that means potentially no Janela or Serpentico in the Battle Royal, huh?


Kind of an anti-buy in.

On a good note, they are already trending at #7. That is a good sign.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jelly vs Cruz? Ew.
PP/ DO should be better. I guess. PP are hit or miss most of the time.


----------



## La Parka

I bought the PPV.

thank god I don't have to watch jelly.


----------



## Erik.

My top 3 hopes for the Battle Royal:

1. Omega - Loses the tag titles to FTR, turns on Page and uses his power as EVP to enter the Battle Royal as the #21 joker entrant, win the match and then end the show by attacking Moxley setting up Moxley vs. Omega II at Full Gear, one year on. 

2. Wardlow - Just because I think it adds an interesting dynamic to the main event. 

3. Kingston - Think it'd be a great filler feud. Potentially adds to the whole NWA/AEW thing and I feel like it'd be used as a way to show Kingston had been using B&B and Lucha Bros to further his own success.


----------



## omaroo

Bit tired but if I go to sleep for a bit probably wont be able to wake up.


----------



## Carter84

Dasha 💥💥💥💥👌👌👌


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> My top 3 hopes for the Battle Royal:
> 
> 1. Omega - Loses the tag titles to FTR, turns on Page and uses his power as EVP to enter the Battle Royal as the #21 joker entrant, win the match and then end the show by attacking Moxley setting up Moxley vs. Omega II at Full Gear, one year on.
> 
> 2. Wardlow - Just because I think it adds an interesting dynamic to the main event.
> 
> 3. Kingston - Think it'd be a great filler feud. Potentially adds to the whole NWA/AEW thing and I feel like it'd be used as a way to show Kingston had been using B&B and Lucha Bros to further his own success.


I think the winner will challenge Moxley for the title at the Dynamite Anniversary show in early October and Full Gear will have a different challenger. I think Omega takes the title off Moxley at Revolution II. 

Given this, I think any number of folks could win and be viable for the television title match. But given I think it's a sure retain for Moxley for that match as well I don't want Archer to win the CBR, or Allin for that matter. Moxley vs Penta or Moxley vs Fenix with PAC finally coming back post match to reform Death Triangle and attack Moxley would be my fantasy booking. 

Kingston isn't ready for a world title program - he debuted losing TNT Title match and I don't recall him having a match since.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the winner will challenge Moxley for the title at the Dynamite Anniversary show in early October and Full Gear will have a different challenger. I think Omega takes the title off Moxley at Revolution II.
> 
> Given this, I think any number of folks could win and be viable for the television title match. But given I think it's a sure retain for Moxley for that match as well I don't want Archer to win the CBR, or Allin for that matter. Moxley vs Penta or Moxley vs Fenix with PAC finally coming back post match to reform Death Triangle and attack Moxley would be my fantasy booking.
> 
> Kingston isn't ready for a world title program - he debuted losing TNT Title match and I don't recall him having a match since.


Kingston is fine for a one off filler feud - especially if it's just going to be a TV match. 

His mic work alone would sell it.


----------



## taker1986

Just my brief thoughts on tonight. 

Mox/MJF - wasn't sure to begin with but I think Mox will retain now. Perhaps Wardlow screws his friend MJF out the title the same way MJF screwed his "best friend" Cody out of the title. That would be perfect karma 

Omega/Page v FTR - I really think something huge is going to happen here. Like most other people I want heel Omega as I think face Omega has gotten pretty stale - Winner FTR

Shida/Thunder Rosa - Should be one of the best Women's matches of 2020 from any company. Shida needs to retain and establish even more dominance on the division. Thunder Rosa winning makes zero sense to me. 

Dark Order v Nightmares - I would've preferred the TNT title being defended on their biggest PPV. Brodie getting a dominant title defence against Cardona or Scorpio would've been much better imo. Pretty simple, Dark Order win. I'll say Brodie pins Dustin. 

Jericho/OC - This stipulation really has me interested in this match more than I though it would. I'll say Jericho wins but also ends up in the pool. 

Hardy/Sammy - This has been one of the best built feuds over the last few months. I'd rather see Sammy get the win but I'm going to predict Hardy to win this one. 

Bucks v JE - Bucks win this one. 

Britt/Swole - Again the stipulation has me more excited about this match. I don't think Britt will lose in her comeback so I'll predict Britt winning this. 

Casino battle Royal - I'll go with Archer, who then feuds with Mox at Full gear. 

Should be an awesome PPV.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Erik. said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CExHdwHl5jM/
> 
> Hey, at least that means potentially no Janela or Serpentico in the Battle Royal, huh?


Does this mean Serpentico is a official roster member? And what about Jon Cruz or no?

These are the questions the wrestling world want to know!


----------



## Garty

BReal73 said:


> Aint no bargain for a new company getting started with hardly a track record. Im not watching anyway. I cringed after that Cody Rhodes angle where he destroyed the Triple H chair. Eeeeek.


Of course not because it's not like AEW has done anything better since then?! 

I'll read your no-comment comments of the show in the All Out Discussion thread tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist

I have a good feeling that Jon Moxley retains his AEW World title tonight  :mark:


Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302356790584258562
> Seriously, just give her the belt.


 I've heard of Thunder Rosa's name/hype for a little while and I've only seen a few highlight clips about her up until a couple of weeks ago when she officially made her TV debut on Dynamite. 

This past Wednesday was actually the first time that I got to watch a Rosa match entirely, and I already want to see more of her in the future! 

I think she's pretty good in the ring from what I've seen from her so far. I also admire her intensity in her promos (this one AND her debut promo on Dynamite a couple of weeks ago). 

I wouldn't mind seeing Rosa win tonight at all. If she doesn't win, then I hope that she at least gets an impressive performance even in defeat


----------



## Carter84

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dasha is so God damned motherfucking pretty.


Just a bit, she is a beauty, plus she has one hell of body.


----------



## Carter84

Codyreigns said:


> It's difficult for us Brits with the time difference, however at least it's a Saturday night and not Sunday, so for people who do normal M-F shifts it's not as bad!



I got the hook up fora free streaming site mate.


----------



## Carter84

BReal73 said:


> Aint no bargain for a new company getting started with hardly a track record. Im not watching anyway. I cringed after that Cody Rhodes angle where he destroyed the Triple H chair. Eeeeek.


Why post here then?


----------



## kyledriver

So damn excited, got some mushroom tea ready too lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

Garty said:


> Of course not because it's not like AEW has done anything better since then?!
> 
> I'll read your no-comment comments of the show in the All Out Discussion thread tomorrow.


I swear they want us to bite, thing is I like all wrestling just happens that AEW has the best product in years, just saying.😱😱😱


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Carter84 said:


> Just a bit, she is a beauty, plus she has one hell of body.


She can speak spanglish to me any day.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Copped and ready.


----------



## Carter84

Freezer Geezer said:


> She can speak spanglish to me any day.


She is one hot woman, jezuz her curvaceous body , 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Carter84

kyledriver said:


> So damn excited, got some mushroom tea ready too lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Magic mushrooms?? Nice.


----------



## Chan Hung

The casino.royale is in buy in right?


----------



## Chan Hung

Carter84 said:


> Magic mushrooms?? Nice.


Either way magic shrooms will make him 
enjoy it more lol


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> The casino.royale is in buy in right?


No


----------



## Carter84

Chan Hung said:


> The casino.royale is in buy in right?


I don't think so, yo @optikk sucks , bro is it?? I'm making a J.


----------



## TripleG

So did Britt/Swole get moved to the main card? 

Anyways, last minute predicitons: 

Preshow: 

Private Party
Joey Janella

Main Card: 

Big Swole
Dark Order
Young Bucks
Someone Debuting to win Battle Royal
Shida
FTR
Matt Hardy
Chris Jericho
Jon Moxley


----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> The casino.royale is in buy in right?


The 2 matches that will be in the Buy-In are the following:


Joey Janela vs Serpentico
Private Party vs Dark Order


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Carter84 said:


> Magic mushrooms?? Nice.


I was hoping to have a bit of indica to smoke for the show but my mate didn't get back to me. Gutted.


----------



## kyledriver

Carter84 said:


> Magic mushrooms?? Nice.


Ya buddy! I love smaller doses, 1 - 1.5 grams, it feels like you've smoked a ton of weed, but your brain working OT lol. I'm pumped! Don't need to watch the buy in though just look like dynamite matches 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

Interesting to note that this will be the first ever AEW PPV without Jericho in the main event. 

The matches I’m most excited for tonight are definitely Moxley-MJF and FTR-Hangman/Omega. Those two are a tier above everything else tonight, in terms of story, hype, etc.


----------



## NXT Only

Champ arrives in a V Neck lol dressed for the occasion


----------



## Carter84

kyledriver said:


> Ya buddy! I love smaller doses, 1 - 1.5 grams, it feels like you've smoked a ton of weed, but your brain working OT lol. I'm pumped! Don't need to watch the buy in though just look like dynamite matches
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Just a bit, sounds fun. Made a good few for tonight, just smoked one, I'm having some food and off to chill.


----------



## Bosnian21

Predictions the winners:

Janela
Private Party
Young Bucks
Baker
Dark Order
Battle Royal Winner - Miro
Shida
FTR
Hardy
Jericho
Moxley


----------



## Carter84

Freezer Geezer said:


> I was hoping to have a bit of indica to smoke for the show but my mate didn't get back to me. Gutted.


Pity you didn't live up Geordie land, sounds shit that man, I never run out , EVER.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Carter84

Bosnian21 said:


> Predictions the winners:
> 
> Janela
> Private Party
> Young Bucks
> Baker
> Dark Order
> Battle Royal Winner - Miro
> Shida
> FTR
> Hardy
> Jericho
> Moxley


Could of done my PPV game , if you do it now, it's only half points though, I extended the time too!


----------



## La Parka

I thought the dentist match was on the buy in


----------



## One Shed

So I guess PP are not going to be in the CBR now. That means four slots are open unless I missed them announcing anyone new.


----------



## Carter84

Carters off to get rekt, laters peeps, catch up later on.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> I thought the dentist match was on the buy in


They moved it after Twitter complained.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I never appreciated how big Jake Roberts is. Deceptively big guy.


----------



## One Shed

Well that is two of the slots taken


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Do we reckon there will be any debuts tonight?


----------



## Erik.

Freezer Geezer said:


> Do we reckon there will be any debuts tonight?


Nope.

Could see PAC returning though.


----------



## One Shed

Freezer Geezer said:


> Do we reckon there will be any debuts tonight?


I know it does not really count as a debut, but I hope there will be a Pac appearance.


----------



## MrThortan

I missed the last couple Dynamites, but I am excited to watch All Out. Hope AEW puts on a good one.


----------



## omaroo

Hope for debuts and surprises but doubt it.

Just hope we get some shocking moments.

HAS to be great show. No ifs and buts.


----------



## Prosper

I like all the mini interviews for the CBR


----------



## El Hammerstone

That kind of thing, with competitors stating why winning the battle royal is important to them personally, is what they should have done on Dynamite, rather than what they did end up doing. Very reminiscent of old Royal Rumbles from the early 90's.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Erik. said:


> Nope.
> 
> Could see PAC returning though.





Lheurch said:


> I know it does not really count as a debut, but I hope there will be a Pac appearance.


I'd be stoked for that. AEW have really missed him.


----------



## Chris22

My first time watching an AEW PPV live tonight!

I'm looking forward to MJF/Moxley & the AEW Tag Team Championship matches the most.


----------



## omaroo

CBR still dont get it. I get they want their own Royal Rumble but this isnt it.

I just hope matches deliver tonight.


----------



## One Shed

Everyone in January: "There is no way they could completely waste a star like Jericho."

Tony: "Hold my OJ."


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I've seen the Wardlow theory mentioned a couple of times for the battle royale. The more I think about it, the more I can see it happening. There really is a lot of potential for surprises tonight which should hopefully make for a great night.


----------



## Erik.

Lheurch said:


> Everyone in January: "There is no way they could completely waste a star like Jericho."
> 
> Tony: "Hold my OJ."


I mean, you could probably blame it more on Jericho.

It was his decision to work with Orange Cassidy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> I mean, you could probably blame it more on Jericho.
> 
> It was his decision to work with Orange Cassidy.


Yeah I blame both. Never would have happened without Tony greenlighting it.


----------



## Erik.

Lheurch said:


> Yeah I blame both. Never would have happened without Tony greenlighting it.


True.

But loads of people enjoy it - so meh. It is what it is.


----------



## Chris22

omaroo said:


> CBR still dont get it. I get they want their own Royal Rumble but this isnt it.
> 
> I just hope matches deliver tonight.


Yeah, when they have guys come out in groups nobody gets a proper moment or spotlight like talent gets in the Royal Rumble match. It feels like everyone is just waiting around to see who #21 is.


----------



## La Parka

I look forward to JR shitting on OC / Jericho match


----------



## Erik.

AEW hype packages are soooooooooo good.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> Champ arrives in a V Neck lol dressed for the occasion


When he shoes up in that car. You notice his tee shirt lol.


----------



## omaroo

Despise OC with a passion. He sucks imo. Average on the mic and ring.

Maybe will be a good match but Jericho has gone down hill since this feud started.

Get Tony really think OC is a star when he clearly isnt.


----------



## La Parka

Great hype package for the tag title match.


----------



## La Parka

They really needa stop tryin to make AEW heels happen. 

It's like when WWE played those "stand up for WWE" ads


----------



## Chris22

Why is the mimosa mayhem match making me think of the Trish/Stacy gravy bowl match?! lol


----------



## Prosper

Eddie Kingston always has the dopest shirts


----------



## Trophies

Butcher looking like a lost janitor in the back there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Casino Battle Royale buildup is good. The guy with glasses from BF looks like a geek


----------



## RapShepard

How do folk not enjoy Chuck Taylor lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Did Swole vs. Baker get moved to the main card?


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Excalibur's mask irks me and I don't know why lol. Wish he'd just take it off.


----------



## Claro De Luna

All Out already trending on Twitter. A lot of excitement in the air tonight.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> How do folk not enjoy Chuck Taylor lol


The gymophobic dumb slob? Yeah, pretty easy to hate him.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Swole vs. Baker get moved to the main card?


It should have


----------



## Prosper

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Swole vs. Baker get moved to the main card?


Yes


----------



## One Shed

Claro De Luna said:


> All Out already trending on Twitter. A lot of excitement in the air tonight.


It was trending at #7 about an hour and a half ago and is now #4. Good sign.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> How do folk not enjoy Chuck Taylor lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Lheurch said:


> The gymophobic dumb slob? Yeah, pretty easy to hate him.


Botch and shite offence machine.


----------



## Prosper

Claro De Luna said:


> All Out already trending on Twitter. A lot of excitement in the air tonight.


Tonight feels big time they can’t disappoint


----------



## One Shed

Oh god, imagine thinking THIS match would make people on the fence want to order it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shave it off Mox, or buzz it really short.


----------



## RapShepard

Lheurch said:


> The gymophobic dumb slob? Yeah, pretty easy to hate him.


He's an everyman to the T lol


----------



## Prosper

Man these BR Live PPV streams are always crystal clear lol as they should be, so much better than watching an illegal stream for Dynamite every week haha


----------



## Freezer Geezer

.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> He's an everyman to the T lol


They might as well just have guys in the ring from the audience.


----------



## Trophies

Lheurch said:


> The gymophobic dumb slob? Yeah, pretty easy to hate him.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

👉🤪


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


>


Steiner always had an amazing ability to get to the point heh.


----------



## La Parka

Impressive that Luther can look like the biggest joke out there in a match like this.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Impressive that Luther can look like the biggest joke out there in a match like this.


That does take a lot of work.


----------



## rbl85

Lheurch said:


> That does take a lot of work.


Should get a raise just for that


----------



## Danielallen1410

Not happy they haven’t done anything with the set. Double or nothing felt really good with the extra bits they did, this just looks like an episode of dynamite.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

.


----------



## EmbassyForever

46k viewers, dayum.

Both guys are bums.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf lol


----------



## Chris22

Luther reminds me of Gangrel.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf lol


- Everyone tuning in right now.


----------



## Claro De Luna

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man these BR Live PPV streams are always crystal clear lol as they should be, so much better than watching an illegal stream for Dynamite every week haha


I started watching the Buy In on YouTube but it looked jittery so now I'm watching on FITE. Picture quality is superb on there as always.

So have they not made any changes to the set?


----------



## Chan Hung

How do you guys know what is trending, etc?


----------



## RapShepard

Lheurch said:


> They might as well just have guys in the ring from the audience.


Hey Santino Marella made a career out of being a guy in the audience


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Of course I go to order and there's something fucked with my cable company


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> How do you guys know what is trending, etc?


You can see the top topics on Twitter.


----------



## Erik.

Lheurch said:


> You can see the top topics on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 90800


4th in the UK too.


----------



## Whoanma

Jelly winning?


----------



## Trophies

This match is like an episode of Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Chan Hung said:


> How do you guys know what is trending, etc?


Go on Twitter app, click magnifying glass at the bottom then Trending at the top.


----------



## Erik.

Trophies said:


> This match is like an episode of Sunday Night Heat.


Which was like a PPV pre-show.

Fitting.


----------



## RapShepard

Tony has been a stuttering mess


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> This match is like an episode of Sunday Night Heat.


Nah, Heat was usually decent. This was Velocity tops.


----------



## taker1986

Joey Janela wins and says he's going in the battle Royal. I didn't want to see him in one match tonight never mind two.


----------



## One Shed

taker1986 said:


> Joey Janela wins and says he's going in the battle Royal. I didn't want to see him in one match tonight never mind two.


Oh...no...


----------



## Chan Hung

Too Many Jobbers.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Janela and Kiss in the battle royale??


----------



## Claro De Luna

Can you no longer check worldwide trends on Twitter anymore?


----------



## Chan Hung

Lheurch said:


> You can see the top topics on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 90800


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Claro De Luna said:


> Can you no longer check worldwide trends on Twitter anymore?


You can.

All Out is 12th.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They changed Private Parties music again


----------



## taker1986

Lheurch said:


> Oh...no...


Of all people to get 2 matches on their biggest PPV lol.


----------



## rbl85

taker1986 said:


> Joey Janela wins and says he's going in the battle Royal. I didn't want to see him in one match tonight never mind two.


Well they need him to take a dangerous bump


----------



## One Shed

Claro De Luna said:


> Can you no longer check worldwide trends on Twitter anymore?


They removed it, but you can go to a third party site that tracks them like: Worldwide - Realtime Twitter trending hashtag and topics | trendlistz.com


----------



## La Parka

Why are all the bald refs so blind?


----------



## Whoanma

A Dork Order match?


----------



## Erik.

John Silver is great.


----------



## Trophies

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They changed Private Parties music again


It's kinda fire tho.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> A Dork Order match?


Jelly and Dark Order putties are not going to convince fence sitters to order, that is for sure.


----------



## Erik.

Lheurch said:


> Jelly and Dark Order putties are not going to convince fence sitters to order, that is for sure.


I don't think anyone, who hasn't already, is going to order a PPV based on a YouTube pre-show in 2020 in all honesty.

People will just stream regardless.


----------



## Carter84

This match is boring AF, god so was jelly v serpentico


----------



## The XL 2

Silvers is literally built like a midget. Is he actually a midget? He has that midget like look and physical proportions


----------



## rbl85

Lheurch said:


> Jelly and Dark Order putties are not going to convince fence sitters to order, that is for sure.


Well i don't think a preshow even if it's really good will make someone order a PPV.


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> I don't think anyone, who hasn't already, is going to order a PPV based on a YouTube pre-show in 2020 in all honesty.
> 
> People will just stream regardless.





rbl85 said:


> Well i don't think a preshow even if it's really good will make someone order a PPV.


I would be interested in seeing some statistics on that. They have to have them, but probably would not release them.


----------



## La Parka

The strategy for AEW is to make the buy in really shit so the PPV looks amazing.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The XL 2 said:


> Silvers is literally built like a midget. Is he actually a midget? He has that midget like look and physical proportions


Come on now, he's a well proportioned dwarf


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> The strategy for AEW is to make the buy in really shit so the PPV looks amazing.


Hire a bunch of short guys and the medium sized guys will look huge! Brilliant!


----------



## Prosper

That was a dope spin move from Silver


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at all of that and not being the finish


----------



## Erik.

John Silver is thicccccccc


----------



## Prosper

Damn what a sequence!!


----------



## taker1986

Good match. Even the tag teams out the top 5 look legit. I wish Dark Order had won though, only about 2 or 3 members of that group feel like a big deal.


----------



## Whoanma

At least PP beat the minions.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn what a sequence!!


All that choreography and it was still not the finish haha.


----------



## Prosper

That wasn’t bad at all.


----------



## Trophies

This is stupid lol good match to end/start the show.


----------



## Erik.

Silver and Reynolds are great and are going to be great 'jobber to the stars' tag team.

So smooth in the ring.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Marc Quen has a bad case of gyno. Once you see it, you can't unsee it.


----------



## Chris22

Pretty good match, i liked the finishing sequence. I would have liked Dark Order to pick up the win though.


----------



## Prosper

I think OC vs Jericho is gonna surprisingly be an awesome match


----------



## PavelGaborik

PP vs the jobbers was okay for what it was.


----------



## Mister Sinister

The answer to who should debut tonight is, everyone. Brock Lesnar, Miro, Tessa Blanchard, James Storm, Nick Aldis, Austin Aries, Josh Barnett, PAC and Awesome Kong.


----------



## Erik.

Chris22 said:


> Pretty good match, i liked the finishing sequence. I would have liked Dark Order to pick up the win though.


Yeah, DO deserved to win.

But I guess they'll win the match that matters on the main show.


----------



## Chris22

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think OC vs Jericho is gonna surprisingly be an awesome match


I just really want to see the big pool of mimosa lol!


----------



## Oracle

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think OC vs Jericho is gonna surprisingly be an awesome match


It will either be really good or total garbage there wont be any in between


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The crowd will be turning John Silver face soon - you could start to hear it

His and Reynold’s combo moves are crisp as fuck


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PS> Let’s FUCKINNNGGGG GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Prosper

Let’s go!!!!! Enjoy the PPV people!!!! This is gonna be a great show, I’ll be back later tonight afterwards for discussion/review, would rather watch the show fully without worrying about posting lol


----------



## Chris22

Let's Go FTR!! Start your reign of greatness!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## La Parka

Thanks twitter.


----------



## kyledriver

Let's goooo!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

This is cringe. Big swole is awful


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is awful


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

wtf lmao


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Big Swole is trash.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ugh


----------



## MoxAsylum

Whoever thought of this needs fired


----------



## MoxAsylum

Not a good way to start one of your biggest shows


----------



## Freezer Geezer

They really should've kept this on the pre-show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Reba can get it


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, Britt, you know you want to.


----------



## La Parka

GET THE NAILS


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> They really should've kept this on the pre-show.


Too much build to go on the pre-show


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not sure why you open with this tbh.


----------



## Oracle

Its so cringe its good?


----------



## MoxAsylum

Make it stop please. Also get rid of Excalibur


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> Its so cringe its good?


Nope.


----------



## RapShepard

Shoryuken


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

this is the worst "cinematic match" of all time


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Isaac Yankem next? lol


----------



## ceeder

Lmao Swole squashed them


----------



## Boldgerg

This is absolutely fucking awful.

What the fuck are AEW thinking?


----------



## kyledriver

Dunno if it's the shrooms but I laughed a lot

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

At least there wasn't any supernatural bullshit or flashbacks.

Passing grade for what it was.

Blame twitter whiners for it being on the PPV.


----------



## MrThortan

I've watched a lot of budget horror. Horrible movies. This may be worse. Despite that, I am relatively entertained. It is very minimalist.


----------



## ElTerrible

OMG she stabbed her. LOL.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Well that was a poor start. At least it's out the way though.


----------



## One Shed

Well that was horrible.


----------



## kyledriver

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Reba lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thank God that piece of shit is over.


----------



## Chan Hung

I actually enjoyed that. Started off meh, ended up as good as you could in that setting


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's kinda good they opened with this. It was terrible but short. It's only better from here.


----------



## RapShepard

Britt is in such a weird place they push the fuck out of her, but she wins nothing of importance


----------



## Alright_Mate

People were begging for that to be on the main show, idiots


----------



## RainmakerV2

How does Baker lose that? Fuck off man.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

kyledriver said:


> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


That must've been wild watching it on shrooms.


----------



## Chan Hung

how long is this ppv you think guys?


----------



## Chris22

Swole put dat ho to sleep lol!

I actually enjoyed that a lot more than i thought i would, fun match to start the show!


----------



## Whoanma

That was awful. And now Stunt...


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> How does Baker lose that? Fuck off man.


she lost at her own turf! sad.


----------



## MoxAsylum

That was awful and Big Swole absolutely sucks


----------



## Boldgerg

They could have at least done something with the stage for their biggest show of the year...


----------



## Oracle

Why the fuck do we always have to have Marko getting involved.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

RapShepard said:


> Britt is in such a weird place they push the fuck out of her, but she wins nothing of importance


I reckon she's hurt more than has been let on, therefore not much point having her win tbf.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Ok I’m out. We went from that to the geek express?


----------



## TripleG

Well, they put the women on the main card. You happy now Twitter?


----------



## ProjectGargano

MoxAsylum said:


> Ok I’m out. We went from that to the geek express?


Bye


----------



## NXT Only

I do love the Bucks theme


----------



## One Shed

At least we are getting this stuff out of the way.


----------



## TheFiend666

That opening was dog shit


----------



## RainmakerV2

Schiavone said on the buy in that the tag title match was gonna open the show. Def would have been better than this.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Jrs not taking sh it tonight 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

The start was a disappointing. Hopefully it can only get better.


----------



## One Shed

I love how JR dumps on Marko.


----------



## kyledriver

Matt jacksons definitely on a off cycle for steroids. Looking slimmmm

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jungle Boy is so good...


----------



## rich110991

AEW is getting lots of attention on Twitter. Number one trend in the UK too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302401195927977985


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lol botchy bucks.


----------



## One Shed

Bucks being complete heels.


----------



## Chan Hung

Heelish Bucks


----------



## kyledriver

Fuck marko

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I just cannot stand Marko...what a POS


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I'd mark out for a Guevara chair spot on Stunt.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lheurch said:


> Bucks being complete heels.


Dickish they should stay that way


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

this tag match is worse then the preshow tag match. sorry


----------



## ElTerrible

Bucks working as the heels. If we assume FTR win the belts, then Jurassic Express should win this.


----------



## Whoanma

The Bucks acting as real POS. Incoming heel turn.


----------



## Chan Hung

Have the bucks been.heels before


----------



## Kestrel

That Swole/Baker match was absolute donkey shit.


----------



## La Parka

Stunt needs to go.


----------



## La Parka

best superkick in wrestling history right there 

knocked his stupid hat off too


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good!


----------



## NXT Only

Luchasaurus is amazing


----------



## Whoanma

He just turned face again!!


----------



## Chris22

I would also like to voice my intense dislike for Marko Runt...i mean Cunt...i mean Stunt...oops!


----------



## Freezer Geezer

That was a cracking swanton.


----------



## One Shed

Never thought I would say this but GOOD JOB to Road Warrior Buck!


----------



## One Shed

The only superkick I have ever enjoyed the Bucks giving.


----------



## Alright_Mate

RIP Marko Stunt


----------



## kyledriver

That should have been it!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

That moonsault chokeslam was insane!


----------



## One Shed

Well, that was a robbery.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was the fuckin finish. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chan Hung said:


> Have the bucks been.heels before


Yeah in the indies, mostly in PWG, and they were fantastic. They are natural


----------



## PavelGaborik

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> this tag match is worse then the preshow tag match. sorry


I forgive you for having poor taste.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Lets go Lance! Everybody dies.


----------



## rbl85

This match was great


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fantastic tag match. Predictable winners but that certainly surpassed my expectations.


----------



## TheFiend666

They could of changed up the stage


----------



## One Shed

So with SCU and Jelly/Kiss apparently in, no surprises right?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not sure what it would have hurt for Jungleboy to sneak a pin there. Then the Bucks snap with a postmatch beatdown to get heat. But what do I know.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great match as always with the Bucks in PPV's...


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match got better as it went on, still think it was rather pointless though.


----------



## TripleG

Fun and solid match. They got a little loosy goosy with the rules, as the Bucks are unfortunately prone to doing, but it was overall an enjoyable and exciting match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

rbl85 said:


> This match was great


Bucks making others look REALLY good? surprise surprise.

PnP, PP and Lucha Bros best performances were against them.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Heel bucks and im guessing Cleaner omega will he money


----------



## Bosnian21

I wanna see the Bucks get the tag titles this year


----------



## Chan Hung

Bucks as heels seem natural. Hope this match is fun and not long. The casino one.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

PavelGaborik said:


> I forgive you for having poor taste.


it got better it started off bad though


----------



## Chan Hung

MrMeeseeks said:


> Heel bucks and im guessing Cleaner omega will he money


Makes sense. Kenny to turn


----------



## EmbassyForever

MrMeeseeks said:


> Heel bucks and im guessing Cleaner omega will he money


Also Cody.

tbh the Elite are natural heels.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Makes sense. Kenny to turn


Agreed gotta keep Hangman face


----------



## Chris22

Lheurch said:


> So with SCU and Jelly/Kiss apparently in, no surprises right?


Apparently there is still one spot open.


----------



## RapShepard

Shout out to solo entrances at the moment


----------



## Boldgerg

TheFiend666 said:


> They could of changed up the stage


Laziness already setting in. Very WWE.


----------



## One Shed

Chris22 said:


> Apparently there is still one spot open.


They had already announced 17, did someone drop out?


----------



## La Parka

Tren't doesn't look half bad when he's not with his worthless tag partner


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Tren't doesn't look half bad when he's not with his worthless tag partner


He definitely could be a singles star.


----------



## Chris22

I kinda have a crush on The Blade.


----------



## One Shed

Will Hobbes? He was not announced right?


----------



## kyledriver

I took an edible about 30 mins ago it starting to kick in. Love that they got will hobbs in there 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Good, take Chuck out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who is the surprise Joker this year? Brock? Lol


----------



## Chris22

Glad that the entrants are getting their own little entrance time.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wow, Push to Hobbs?


----------



## kyledriver

They always get billy gunn inthese 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Glad he was used. The at way! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Clu ster fuck


----------



## Kestrel

Hobbs looking like a beast.


----------



## Oracle

Im not a fan of these matches in general but this sucks


----------



## One Shed

Cage going to kill everyone.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I would mark intensely if Starks won this.


----------



## One Shed

So glad Chuck is out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good pace. Not slow


----------



## MoxAsylum

Decided to turn it back on. Man this show is a mess


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Who is the surprise Joker this year? Brock? Lol


Imagine


----------



## One Shed

Archer about to kill everyone.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MoxAsylum said:


> Decided to turn it back on. Man this show is a mess


Then turn it off and keep it off if its so bad ffs


----------



## MoxAsylum

Ham and Egger said:


> Who is the surprise Joker this year? Brock? Lol


That would be amazing


----------



## La Parka

Hager was so misused in WWE!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Spears is such a geek


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Sonny eliminating Hager is a bad bad call. Should've let Hobbs do it and give him a rub of sorts.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Everybody DIES!!!


----------



## Chris22

Peyton Royce is one lucky woman!


----------



## La Parka

Evan Bourne lol


----------



## One Shed

They seriously had Sonny eliminate Hager?


----------



## MoxAsylum

Why is Sonny still a thing? Absolutely awful


----------



## TheFiend666

Kiss eliminating Hager....Good lord


----------



## Oracle

Haha jake hager getting elimitaed by sonny kiss


----------



## Boldgerg

Lheurch said:


> They seriously had Sonny eliminate Hager?


Fucking pathetic.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Nice job burying Hager. Smh.


----------



## kyledriver

Who??? Omg is he ok???

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

That botch HAS to suck for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yawwwwn
That sucked. Fucking lame wildcard


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Botchamania


----------



## One Shed

That was almost Titus O'Neil bad.


----------



## RapShepard

Props to them for in nothing else letting each wrestler enter alone for some shone


----------



## MoxAsylum

Oh yay another geek midget


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Hobbs and Hager could've been a great mini feud on Dark for somebody that they clearly want to give a push too. Would've been a good way to set it up.


----------



## midgetlover69

LMAO


----------



## Alright_Mate

Evan Bourne


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lheurch said:


> That was almost Titus O'Neil bad.


----------



## Chris22

OMG! I love Matt Sydal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oracle

Who the fuck is this? 

wow what a fucking failure


----------



## ProjectGargano

What a botch


----------



## kyledriver

This mostly sucks. I like the power showcase from cage, Archer but that's about it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Retribution invading?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Matt Sydal is the last entrant. Talk about anticlimactic. Sheeeeeesh


----------



## RapShepard

That botch just exemplifies how underwhelming that joker card was


----------



## MoxAsylum

Way to go once again AEW. Let us down with another geek


----------



## Stellar

The one thing that Matt Sydal is known for and he botches it bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cage is a freak lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I missed that botch, what happened?


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Matt Sydal is the last entrant. Talk about anticlimactic. Sheeeeeesh


Fucking lame. Horrible


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm usually in defence of AEW but this PPV is dog shit so far. From the same old stage, to the woeful opening "match", to Evan fucking Bourne.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Matt Sydal really is the Joker.


----------



## RapShepard

Southerner said:


> The one thing that Matt Sydal is known for and he botches it bad.


It's like Ultimo Dragon falling at Mania 20


----------



## Oracle

This is absolutely awful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Freezer Geezer said:


> I missed that botch, what happened?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302409369921957890


----------



## ProjectGargano

What were those explosions?


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302409369921957890



Lmao GET FUCKED


----------



## kyledriver

Darby is fucking insane jesus christ

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Freezer Geezer said:


> I missed that botch, what happened?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302409331430883329


----------



## MrThortan

That botch was hilarious. The timing couldn't have been worse. Feel kind of bad for the guy haha


----------



## Freezer Geezer

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302409369921957890


Ouch!


----------



## La Parka

It wouldn't be a PPV if Shawn Spears didn't embarrass himself


----------



## kyledriver

I think darby is dead

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> I'm usually in defence of AEW but this PPV is dog shit so far. From the same old stage, to the woeful opening "match", to Evan fucking Bourne.


They can't do much with the stage


----------



## One Shed

Did this match really need thumbtacks just so Darby can be an idiot?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is there even a babyface left?


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> They can't do much with the stage


Why not? If there's enough room for that stage then there's enough room for something completely different.

Bored of the stupid tunnels.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's idea.was it to have Sydal.as the surprise holy shit that sucked


----------



## One Shed

They desperately need someone good at laying out matches.


----------



## MrThortan

A lot of big boys left in the ring.


----------



## Trophies

Well shit I'm happy to see Evan Bourne. Hope he's okay after that fall.


----------



## The XL 2

Amazing showcase for Hobbs


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kingstons winning.


----------



## Whoanma

So, Archer has to win this, right?


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kingstons winning.


He is the smart one here.


----------



## Chan Hung

If Sydal wins this I'll fucking lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lheurch said:


> They desperately need someone good at laying out matches.



They already have Arn Anderson, Dean Malenko, Jerry Lynn, Billy Gunn all working for them.


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Why not? If there's enough room for that stage then there's enough room for something completely different.
> 
> Bored of the stupid tunnels.


I don't like the tunnels because of TNA. But daily's place doesn't have a lot of space for anything else truly dope stage wise


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Yes! Get in Lance.


----------



## Kestrel

The XL 2 said:


> Amazing showcase for Hobbs


Yeah, loved Hobbs going so long. He looks great.


----------



## Whoanma

Called it.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> They already have Arn Anderson, Dean Malenko, Jerry Lynn, Billy Gunn all working for them.


Oh I agree, but clearly they are not being used in the capacity they should be.


----------



## La Parka

This match is a mess every year. 

This was no different.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good Archer wins!!! That means MOX retains, confirmed im sure


----------



## kyledriver

Wowwww just gave away the finish X

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Archer winning was the right choice. Everybody diesssssss!!!!!


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Match was a bit of a clusterfuck but the right man won.


----------



## One Shed

Guess we are getting Archer vs Mox at the anniversary show.


----------



## TripleG

Enjoyed the Battle Royal and I'm glad Archer won. 

But man, did Sydal Shockmaster himself or what?


----------



## rbl85

I feel bad for Sydal, the guy probably never missed is finisher in years and he miss it at the worst time possible


----------



## RapShepard

I'm sure Eddie didn't go over the top rope


----------



## Oracle

Thank god the right person won. 

awful match


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, i wonder if there will be any debuts that are worthy. Sydal was a waste of space


----------



## kyledriver

This fued has been going on this long?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well that confirms a Mox win. Not that Im surprised, still sucks.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Right result in another average Battle Royal.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I feel so bad for Sydal...


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Thank god the right person won.
> 
> awful match


Match was meh. Ending was good. Least Sydal didnt win lol


----------



## La Parka

Noooooo

not the football field


----------



## One Shed

TripleG said:


> Enjoyed the Battle Royal and I'm glad Archer won.
> 
> But man, did Sydal Shockmaster himself or what?


The Sydalmaster. If that happened in WWE, you know Vince would make botching his gimmick.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, i wonder if there will be any debuts that are worthy. Sydal was a waste of space


If you make a big debut it's a bad idea to do it on a battle Royale


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is it wrong that I want to see Hardy gone from AEW?


----------



## TheFiend666

Matt Cringe Hardy


----------



## kyledriver

Sammy better win

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I shouldn't have let myself get my expectations up with a potential Miro debut.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Good choice for winner, but this seems to further telegraph Moxley retaining. J.R.'s comments saying Archer will receive a future title shot, but we're not sure when sounded sloppy.


----------



## Stellar

Part of me was pulling for Sydal to get another opportunity to redeem himself after that botch. Ah well.

Happy for Archer winning.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I expect violence.....and unfortunately a Matt Hardy win


----------



## RapShepard

Yo like seriously did Kingston ever go over the ropes


----------



## Not Lying

The Good: Archer wins and he was dominant, Kingstone looked good, Darby is over as fuck he changed the atmosphere when he got there I hope he's ok. Hobbs had a breakout performance. 

Bad: I like Sydal, I think he's a great worker and underrated influencer, I don't think he should have been #21, that's a big spot and would have given it to someone younger or bigger name. The botch was unfortunate, poor guy.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Jesus christ that was a dangerous spot.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh cmon. Just have a match for Christs sakes.


----------



## kyledriver

And he's out

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Matt dead


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RapShepard said:


> Yo like seriously did Kingston ever go over the ropes


I'm guessing they're counting it since he went up to the top turnbuckle. Although he never went "over the top rope" though but he was on it... I guess.


----------



## TripleG

That fall was scary. Is Matt okay?


----------



## TheFiend666

OMG Matt miss the table...OUCH


----------



## One Shed

Why did they wait a minute to start a ten count?


----------



## La Parka

Why is matt pulling Sammy's pants down


----------



## PavelGaborik

They need to call this. He's hurt bad


----------



## kyledriver

Damn this is rough just stay down matt

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Matt is done. Thats it. Seriously. Thats it.


----------



## kyledriver

Love sammy here though 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Why is matt pulling Sammy's pants down


I think he legit got a concussion.


----------



## The XL 2

Holy shit Matt got fucked on that bump


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I wish they'd reign in these dangerous spots. That spot was ridiculously dangerous and for little real gain.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn


----------



## Whoanma

What happened?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Someone stop the fucking match 
Yo Tony Khan, thats enough.


----------



## RapShepard

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm guessing they're counting it since he went up to the top turnbuckle. Although he never went "over the top rope" though but he was on it... I guess.


I guess that makes a little sense. Because I coulda swore he rolled under the bottom rope lol


----------



## kyledriver

Why would you start the match with such a crazy bump

Damn he's out of it


Are we being worked? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Matt Hardy says he will not die but i think this AEW run might actually take him out!


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW relying on too much stunt crazy shit and not enough on just wrestling. It's a race to one-up each other and Tony Khan unwilling or unable to reign the shit in.


----------



## TheFiend666

This is sad....Matt just needs to retire


----------



## kyledriver

NVM it's the shrooms

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

That looked brutal. Hope Matt’s OK.


----------



## kyledriver

Did the match even start??

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Happy he is on his feet


----------



## PavelGaborik

He's seriously lucky to be walking right now. That was bad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RapShepard said:


> I guess that makes a little sense. Because I coulda swore he rolled under the bottom rope lol


Yeah he did. Honestly it's weak, but oh well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

dang now twice Matt has got hurt by Sammy Guevera


----------



## epfou1

Not a great start for AEW, multiple botches


----------



## RapShepard

Idk if he's hurt or it's a damn good work lol.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I think we're being worked, but I don't like that blurring of the lines. We don't want to see anybody actually get hurt.


----------



## kyledriver

I was right!!! Always trust the shrooms

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FabioLight

Matt is finished...
Two botches in a row and two crazy bumps, Syddal, Darby's stupid bump and now Matt's bump. This is stupid. And bad management and I love AEW


----------



## jaii069

I'm confused


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I missed the bump... went back and saw it. Wow... how and why is Matt still going?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Matt better not take ANY bumps.

Such a bad idea


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m super confused.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hardy got knocked the fuck out and they're continuing!!!!! Swerve city BABY!!!


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> NVM it's the shrooms
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


How's the trip been?


----------



## ElTerrible

If that was acted, they should give them an Oscar.


----------



## One Shed

They already called the match. So people can restart stuff if they want now too?


----------



## MoxAsylum

This show is a mess


----------



## ProjectGargano

Oh that was awful...this show is being rough with the botches.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No way thats a fucking work. Matt is done.


----------



## RapShepard

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah he did. Honestly it's weak, but oh well.


At least Archer gets to do something. So kudos


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302412376940204033


----------



## kyledriver

RapShepard said:


> How's the trip been?


Very chill, but I have a lot of energy! I'm digging the show so far even with the few hiccups

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao that was a good set up. Ridiculous but good


----------



## Boldgerg

As if people actually fell for that.


----------



## One Shed

If he was hurt there, this is really unprofessional.


----------



## dmcrisp116x

All of us got WORKED lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

If anyone missed it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302413648313217024


----------



## kyledriver

ARE YOU KIDDING ME???????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

I dont ever wanna see you guys bitch about Vince and wrestlers safety. Matt Hardy shouldn't be doing this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Matt barely survived on crazy bump and now they're attempting another. Matt is a crazy sonuvabitch.


----------



## One Shed

Well that was the worst thing I have ever seen.


----------



## TheFiend666

Um this makes no sense...What a shit show...Embarrassing


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Damn I think he is fucked and they just went to the finish

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They might have cut this match short


----------



## Boldgerg

dmcrisp116x said:


> All of us got WORKED lol


Only the stupid people. If it was legit with a serious head injury like that it would have been stopped INSTANTLY, not 3 minutes later.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't think it was a work. Looks like Matt legit hit his head, but he's a professional and he wants to continue the match.


----------



## NXT Only

This is definitely Matt’s last match. He’s going all out.


----------



## One Shed

They ignored a legit injury and went to a quick finish. Really unprofessional stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

So she's starts immediately counting on Sammy but not Hardy lol [emoji23]


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh no. That´s even worse than the original X-finish, so clearly Matt did get hurt. Stupid to continue from there. Not only physically, but also Sammy now looked like a scrub, instead of a killer.


----------



## TripleG

That was a fiasco. They should have stopped the match. 

Credit to Matt, but Christ.


----------



## midgetlover69

What a joke lol... that was awful


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tony Khan should be ashamed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> As if people actually fell for that.


For what?


----------



## Oracle

This PPV has been a fucking mess.


----------



## NXT Only

Or or they just wanted to get a finish in.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Matt hardy in 2020 burying young talent. First Hager gets eliminated by trash kiss and now this. The IC is ruined


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Ridiculous on all levels.


----------



## Stellar

Now they are climbing something? What the heck...?

Basically they wanted to still do the spot of Sammy falling from high up through the stage. That whole battle was a mess. Not good at all.


----------



## kyledriver

That's true the finish was actually perfect. Matt can't even wrestler anymore. Sammy beats him like it's nothing..... But no. He overcomes this huge injury and burt's sammy.

STUPIDDDDDDXD

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I hope Matt is okay first and foremost


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wow, this was really bad. Omfg


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Matt is concussed 100% and that's twice in a row. He needs to take time off.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I don't really care if that was a work or not. I don't personally like to see stunts like that where people are put at even higher risk than usual for very little gain. That was directly on concrete for fuck sake.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hardy got up and no sold that concussion because homey legit didn't want to be fired. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> Very chill, but I have a lot of energy! I'm digging the show so far even with the few hiccups
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Dope


----------



## TripleG

That was the scariest thing I've seen in a while. Match should have been stopped.


----------



## FabioLight

Nah Matt was definitely hurt. They just rushed to the end since Matt wasn't taking any bump. Sucks that Guevara had to lose. IC is finished too. I would rather have a DQ finish due to injury then this.


----------



## RiverFenix

Matt can't lose because of the career stip. But a ref should have stopped the match and declared a no-contest. In 2020 you can't continue after a concussion. Can't.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> For what?


Thinking the stopping of the match was legit. I'm not buying in a million years that Matt suffered a serious head injury and that they then played up to it and fucked around for a good 3 minutes, then stopped it, then continued it by having someone with a head injury climb up high for a final spot.

It was a work. Once a doctor stops it in the real world then that is it.


----------



## One Shed

Their legal officer looks really cracked out


----------



## rbl85

The tables were too close from the lift right ?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hager gets beat by Sonny Kiss, Guevara gets beat by a literally half dead Matt Hardy.



Whats the point of the IC? Is it even still a thing?


----------



## kyledriver

This will probably go a.bit longer now. I love me some shida!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

2 concussions in a row. Matt needs to take time off.


----------



## Londonlaw

Matt is definitely hurt. And I reckon the stoppage was legit. Aubrey is the only person to come out of this with credit for doing that. I sort of understand Matt wanting to see the ending through but his health comes first, and Tony should have put his foot down. I don’t even think the match is worth rating in terms of work rate or quality. But that’s just me.


----------



## Whoanma

Fingers crossed for Shida and Rosa.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well with a little imagination you could argue PP vs. DO > Britt vs. Swole > YC vs. JE > CBR > Matt vs. Sammy. Only good news is that it can´t get any more downhill from here.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Thinking the stopping of the match was legit. I'm not buying in a million years that Matt suffered a serious head injury and that they then played up to it and fucked around for a good 3 minutes, then stopped it, then continued it by having someone with a head injury climb up high.
> 
> It was a work.


Dude. I like your posts. That wasnt a work.


----------



## rbl85

I think Hardy and Guevara went off script at the end and restarted the match by themselves


----------



## One Shed

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matt can't lose because of the career stip. But a ref should have stopped the match and declared a no-contest. In 2020 you can't continue after a concussion. Can't.


A last man standing match ending in a no contest would have been dumber than the Hell in the Cell that ended in a DQ. Stupid on all levels.


----------



## Stellar

Have Thunder Rosa win please. Might as well.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I was under the impression that when the ref holds up the X, it's legit no? If that was actually a work that is unprofessional for me.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ElTerrible said:


> Well with a little imagination you could argue PP vs. DO > Britt vs. Swole > YC vs. JE > CBR > Matt vs. Sammy. Only good news is that it can´t get any more downhill from here.


What? YB vs JE was very good and the best match until now.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Thinking the stopping of the match was legit. I'm not buying in a million years that Matt suffered a serious head injury and that they then played up to it and fucked around for a good 3 minutes, then stopped it, then continued it by having someone with a head injury climb up high.
> 
> It was a work.


Oh, so him literally smashing the back of his skull off of concrete and going unconscious was a "work" 


Not too bright, are we?


----------



## Kestrel

I think the "if I lose, I leave AEW" stipulation essentially forced them into finishing that match and cut right to the end. It looked very risky with Matt in that state to continue.


----------



## TheFiend666

Boldgerg said:


> Thinking the stopping of the match was legit. I'm not buying in a million years that Matt suffered a serious head injury and that they then played up to it and fucked around for a good 3 minutes, then stopped it, then continued it by having someone with a head injury climb up high for a final spot.
> 
> It was a work. Once a doctor stops it in the real world then that is it.


Stop it...He hit his damn head on the concrete and the ending was rushed...Was no work...smh


----------



## RiverFenix

Given the last man standing stip, and Hardy putting his career on the line (for no reason) they really painted themselves into a corner. Hardy is concussed and ref stops it - he should lose by last man standing rules. And if he loses, he retires.


----------



## FabioLight

Hikaru retains and hopefully Thunder attacks her after the match and leaves her in a mess.


----------



## ElTerrible

Londonlaw said:


> Matt is definitely hurt. And I reckon the stoppage was legit. Aubrey is the only person to come out of this with credit for doing that. I understand want wanting to see the ending through but his health comes first. I don’t even think the match is worth rating in terms of work rate or quality. But that’s just me.


Obviously I don´t want to see anyone get hurt, but they also missed a golden opportunity presented by the accident. Matt should have stayed down and Sammy would have looked like the most dangerous mofo in the world. Poor decision to continue...on every level.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I feel bad for Matt but at this point he needs to stay away from doing dangerous shit. 2 times in a row he gets a head injury.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh, so him literally smashing the back of his skull off of concrete and going unconscious was a "work"
> 
> 
> Not too bright, are we?


Yes.

You honestly think ANYONE allows a match to continue after someone is genuinely knocked out cold on the concrete floor and after a doctor has decided it's over? Do you understand the potential legal implications of that? And you're calling me "not too bright"? Hilarious.


----------



## rich110991

I definitely think he hit his head.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> Yes.
> 
> You honestly think ANYONE allows a match to continue after someone is genuinely knocked out cold on the concrete floor? And you're calling me "not too bright"? Hilarious.


There is 0% chance what happened was what was supposed to happen.


----------



## FabioLight

Boldgerg said:


> Thinking the stopping of the match was legit. I'm not buying in a million years that Matt suffered a serious head injury and that they then played up to it and fucked around for a good 3 minutes, then stopped it, then continued it by having someone with a head injury climb up high for a final spot.
> 
> It was a work. Once a doctor stops it in the real world then that is it.


You can clearly see after the fall that he was not moving for quite some time and he was definitely out. I actually thought he could've died from that bump. Plus he only beat the count due to Aubrey not counting properly and Guevara helping him at 8. This is clearly not a work.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

The spot was fucking stupid for being directly below concrete if nothing else. With all of the attention concussions have got in the last few years, you'd think they'd take more care.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Of course he hit his head. The man passed out for half a minute.


----------



## rbl85

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I feel bad for Matt but at this point he needs to stay away from doing dangerous shit. 2 times in a row he gets a head injury.


This time it was his fault because his clearly jumped too far


----------



## One Shed

FabioLight said:


> You can clearly see after the fall that he was not moving for quite some time and he was definitely out. I actually thought he could've died from that bump. Plus he only beat the count due to Aubrey not counting properly and Guevara helping him at 8. This is clearly not a work.


It was also very clear the announcers were all caught off guard and had to improvise, and Aubrey did not start counting to ten. It was not planned.


----------



## ElTerrible

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the last man standing stip, and Hardy putting his career on the line (for no reason) they really painted themselves into a corner. Hardy is concussed and ref stops it - he should lose by last man standing rules. And if he loses, he retires.


Not like retirement rules mean anything anyway.


rbl85 said:


> The tables were too close from the lift right ?


 Yeah for that spot 100% poor set-up.


----------



## Boldgerg

TheFiend666 said:


> Stop it...He hit his damn head on the concrete and the ending was rushed...Was no work...smh


Again, see my previous post. You think AEW are stupid enough to overrule a doctor ending a match over a serious head injury and willing to risk the potential implications of that? Lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Yes.
> 
> You honestly think ANYONE allows a match to continue after someone is genuinely knocked out cold on the concrete floor and after a doctor has decided it's over? Do you understand the potential legal implications of that? And you're calling me "not too bright"? Hilarious.


Bro. You literally think the plan for the match was, work a concussion, pull Sammys pants down, jump onto cardboard, leave? 


Cmon dude.


----------



## MrThortan

I missed the spot and was confused when Aubrey stopped the match. They were wrestling around awkwardly and it looked like Sammy knew something was up. Ending the match was the right call. I kind of got the impression that Matt wanted to continue, and he and Sammy ad-libbed to the final spot. Matt has an old school mentality, and I can see him wanting to finish the match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Yes.
> 
> You honestly think ANYONE allows a match to continue after someone is genuinely knocked out cold on the concrete floor and after a doctor has decided it's over? Do you understand the potential legal implications of that? And you're calling me "not too bright"? Hilarious.


I've seen the WWF rush a finish where an individual literally had a broken neck. It was an irresponsible call, but if you didn't see the blatantly rushed finish, I don't know what to tell you. 

Literally everyone in this thread now has confirmation that you have a sub 50 IQ, congratulations.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> Again, see my previous post. You think AEW are stupid enough to overrule a doctor ending a match over a serious head injury and willing to risk the potential implications of that? Lol.


Yes, clearly.


----------



## Boldgerg

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro. You literally think the plan for the match was, work a concussion, pull Sammys pants down, jump onto cardboard, leave?
> 
> 
> Cmon dude.


Yes, and it's still not the stupidest shit they've done.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

AEW wouldn't be the first company to panic when something goes wrong, and proceed to make the wrong call.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, and it's still not the stupidest shit they've done.



Matt Hardy is not that good of an actor.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this ppv has been alright. Not horrible. Not good. Just there.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Shida/Rosa to save the PPV.


----------



## epfou1

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I feel bad for Matt but at this point he needs to stay away from doing dangerous shit. 2 times in a row he gets a head injury.


Both times Sammy was more at fault. The spear doesnt work if the table is too close to the lift.

They should of ruled a no contest. There are plenty of ways you can bring back Hardy from retirement. After some time off they could of bring back the Hardy-Sammy program which leads to a career reinstatement match.


----------



## rbl85

I think Hardy kind of forced them to continue


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chan Hung said:


> So far this ppv has been alright. Not horrible. Not good. Just there.



Its been horrible. This was a two match card for me anyway.


----------



## dmcrisp116x

What's up with the pacing of this show. An hour and a half in and no big matches yet.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> I've seen the WWF rush a finish where an individual literally had a broken neck. It was an irresponsible call, but if you didn't see the blatantly rushed finish, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> Literally everyone in this thread now has confirmation that you have a sub 50 IQ, congratulations.


There's "rushing a finish" and then there's stopping a match due to a genuine and serious head injury on doctors orders, only to then restart it. I refuse to believe AEW or any company would be willing to take that risk.

Please stop trying to act like you're some sort of intellectual superior, throwing your little intelligence jibes, you complete keyboard warrior cunt.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good performance from Thunder Rosa so far.


----------



## rbl85

epfou1 said:


> Both times Sammy was more at fault. The spear doesnt work if the table is too close to the lift.
> 
> They should of ruled a no contest. There are plenty of ways you can bring back Hardy from retirement. After some time off they could of bring back the Hardy-Sammy program which leads to a career reinstatement match.


You're going to learn something here :

Hardy jumped.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

AEW fan here. This is the worst PPV in the history of the company.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

This is the standard they need to set for the women's division in AEW. Really enjoying this so far. They're both quality.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is being a good match. Thunder Rosa is really good.


----------



## Erik.

Thunder Rosa is SO good.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Thunder Rosa is hot.


----------



## kyledriver

This is good wrestling but the shows losing me a bit 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## epfou1

rbl85 said:


> You're going to learn something here :
> 
> Hardy jumped.


Watch it again. Sammy's momentum took Hardy past the table


----------



## Chan Hung

Thunder Rosa is fine as fuck and a good talent. Sign her AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The women are saving the show. Never thought I would say that about the AEW women's division.


----------



## Stellar

The NWA really is fortunate to have Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

They need to offer Thunder Rosa whatever she wants, she is an absolute must have long term if it's achievable.


----------



## rbl85

dmcrisp116x said:


> What's up with the pacing of this show. An hour and a half in and no big matches yet.


Hardy vs Guevara should have been the first big match


----------



## dmcrisp116x

rbl85 said:


> I think Hardy kind of forced them to continue





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> AEW fan here. This is the worst PPV in the history of the company.


Agree 100%. I loved every one of them so far but this show, jeez. Pacing is fucking horrible. Terrible match order, no big matches an hour and a half in? Wtf. And you guys gotta change Daily's place for PPV when it's the same venue for weekly shows. Very very lazy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

kyledriver said:


> This is good wrestling but the shows losing me a bit
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


It looks like they're doing the big 3 matches back to back to back. Probably could have put the tag title or mimosa match earlier on the card to even it out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Seems like the crowd is more dead than usual Dynamite


----------



## MrThortan

Feels like another Dynamite. Probably due to the lack of special effects like pyro, lights, props, and a crowd. The matched have been a bit weird also though.


----------



## rbl85

Ham and Egger said:


> The women are saving the show. Never thought I would say that about the AEW women's division.


Come on Bucks vs Jurassic express was really good.


----------



## dmcrisp116x

Chan Hung said:


> Seems like the crowd is more dead than usual Dynamite


Poor match order.


----------



## Chris22

It's kinda bad that they have to bring someone from another company in to give Shida some decent competition.


----------



## Chan Hung

The presentation was lazy. The arena looks meh..the matches meh. Overall a def average show. Not worth 50 bucks..


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> It looks like they're doing the big 3 matches back to back to back. Probably could have put the tag title or mimosa match earlier on the card to even it out.


I knew they would probably put the Mimosa match second to last as the come down match since it will be dumb.


----------



## TheFiend666

Man this PPV has been shit and I was so hyped for it...All this time to plan and everything seems rushed as shit...Stage is lazy...Disappointing so far


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> The presentation was lazy. The arena looks meh..the matches meh. Overall a def average show. Not worth 50 bucks..


When is a PPV ever worth the price.


----------



## La Parka

This match has had some good moments but I don't think the chemistry has been there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> There's "rushing a finish" and then there's stopping a match due to a genuine and serious head injury on doctors orders, only to then restart it. I refuse to believe AEW or any company would be willing to take that risk.
> 
> *Please stop trying to act like you're some sort of intellectual superior throwing your little jibes*, you keyboard warrior cunt.


If it makes you feel any better I don't believe that's "Pav exclusive" I genuinely believe that every individual currently browsing this thread is intellectually superior to you based on your ignorant posts.

If you genuinely believe that was a "work" (Al Pacino himself couldn't have pulled off those wobbly legs) then you simply are not a very intelligent human being.


----------



## Stellar

Thunder Rosa with that DVD...I'm a sucker for that move.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That spot was dangerous as fuck. They're being extra reckless tonight.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

dmcrisp116x said:


> Poor match order.


It's becoming clearer as time goes on that they could really benefit from Bischoff helping plan the show.


----------



## One Shed

Kick out at 1 after all that?


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah so much for this being an amazing show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Thunder Rosa is fine as fuck and a good talent. Sign her AEW.


She's better than Tessa in my opinion. Not as popular, and this is far from her best match but she is excellent.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus that could have broke her fucking neck. Ever heard of Rick Rude?


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Imagine if AEW were able to sign Tessa and Thunder Rosa. That would be huge for the women's division.


----------



## One Shed

Freezer Geezer said:


> Imagine if AEW were able to sign Tessa and Thunder Rosa. That would be huge for the women's division.


Instant 180.


----------



## rbl85

Of course the show feels rushed, the Hardy vs Guevara match should have been much longer


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is going too long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Freezer Geezer said:


> Imagine if AEW were able to sign Tessa and Thunder Rosa. That would be huge for the women's division.


Holy fuck. That would be epic


----------



## One Shed

Great match. AEW would do well to get Thunder Rosa.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good match. The crowd didn't seem so into it, but it was quite good.


----------



## Erik.

Really great match.

Pleased for both of them. Thunder Rosa is a joy to watch.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty good match! Holy shida

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the last man standing stip, and Hardy putting his career on the line (for no reason) they really painted themselves into a corner. Hardy is concussed and ref stops it - he should lose by last man standing rules. And if he loses, he retires.


I thought they save the him from retiring with a NC and Sammy getting the visual win


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Fuck, Penelope Ford is fiiiiine.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now KIP SABIAN wtf? Is this Dark


----------



## Oracle

Ehh i still prefer Fords match with Shida than that.


----------



## La Parka

Kip Sabian sucks


----------



## ProjectGargano

This was a good match! Best of the show so far.


----------



## kyledriver

What is kip wearing?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Married haha


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> If it makes you feel any better I don't believe that's "Pav exclusive" I genuinely believe that every individual currently browsing this thread is intellectually superior to you based on your ignorant posts.
> 
> If you genuinely believe that was a "work" (Al Pacino himself couldn't have pulled off those wobbly legs) then you simply are not a very intelligent human being.


And that little opinion of yours is worth what, exactly? You're completely irrelevant to me.


----------



## One Shed

Kip is such a geek. Oh yay a wedding on Dynamite. Not like WWE AT ALL.


----------



## Chan Hung

The best man lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Hahahaha, I enjoyed that little dig at WWE.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Cult03

Never mind being AEW's Wrestlemania. This is AEW's Great Balls of Fire. What a joke.


----------



## kyledriver

Fuck kip sabien or however you spell it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good effort from both women, started to drag a bit, but overall it was decent.


----------



## Oracle

Is Vince booking this show? 

a wedding?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thunda Rosa deserves a contract after that match.

Who gives a shit about Kip Sabian? I hope he gets geeked out at his wedding.


----------



## Oracle

Cult03 said:


> Never mind being AEW's Wrestlemania. This is AEW's Great Balls of Fire. What a joke.


December to dismember


----------



## One Shed

Ha I literally forgot this match was happening


----------



## rbl85

Ham and Egger said:


> Thunda Rosa deserves a contract after that match.
> 
> Who gives a shit about Kip Sabian? I hope he gets geeked out at his wedding.


She's already under contract with NWA


----------



## Trophies

AEW approves Kip's Twitch lol


----------



## Boldgerg

This is genuinely up there as one of the worst PPV's I've ever watched. It's like a really bad episode of Dynamite, so far.


----------



## Erik.

Twitch plug got a smirk from me.


----------



## RapShepard

Cult03 said:


> Never mind being AEW's Wrestlemania. This is AEW's Great Balls of Fire. What a joke.


Great Balls of Fire was actually received well besides the name


----------



## Cult03

Kip Sabian promo on a massive PPV? At what point do the AEW Superfans start to get embarrassed by this shit?


----------



## Chan Hung

Plot twist. Someone turns on NF and joins DO


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Thunda Rosa deserves a contract after that match.
> 
> Who gives a shit about Kip Sabian? I hope he gets geeked out at his wedding.


Lol she deserved one far before that match. She's one of the best female wrestlers on the planet.


----------



## Stellar

Okay, i'll admit...I popped for that twitch account plug.

Also Kip can be on my screen at any time as long as he has Penelope Ford with him there.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why put the 3 main matches back to back to back? Smh.


----------



## midgetlover69

Lheurch said:


> Ha I literally forgot this match was happening


really wish it wasnt


----------



## FabioLight

Another filler match _yawn_ 

Arena wise since they don't have much space they could've at least changed the ring ropes colours.
These last minute matches being so long kills the show. And 4 on 4 has been done to death on every fucking dynamite.


----------



## rbl85

You know i don't think the wedding is the important part of the angle next week.


----------



## Whoanma

More Dork Order.


----------



## dmcrisp116x

I'll give AEW the benefit of the doubt because nobody's perfect. But fuck this is disappointing.


----------



## Not Lying

FTR/Omega&Page and MJF/Mox need to deliver to save this show.

Rosa/Shida was great. Let at least the title matches be good.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I appreciate that the show has been a bit disjointed, I do get the feeling a lot of the stuff on this show will free them up to move towards the stuff that they've had planned for a while so the show should improve a fair bit going forward. The optimist in me thinks so anyway


----------



## Ham and Egger

rbl85 said:


> She's already under contract with NWA


Well she deserves another one! 🙃


----------



## epfou1

Where the fuck is Anna Jay?


----------



## Oracle

Man they have got the match order of the show totally wrong. 

ugh


----------



## RapShepard

Time to continue building The Dark Order. Wonder if Cody will come out tho.

Dope ring jacket for Brodie


----------



## Erik.

Who's joining the Dark Order then?

Dustin or Sky?


----------



## midgetlover69

The best part of the ppv so far has been their "surprise debut" botching the first thing he does


----------



## RainmakerV2

No Anna Jay? Wtffff? Gayyyy


----------



## Whoanma

Hulk Cardona.


----------



## FabioLight

Hopefully this will be a quick squash but doubt it...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oracle said:


> Is Vince booking this show?
> 
> a wedding?


They just need to have Rusev be the "best man" and come out dancing to hip hop with his new comedic gimmick and they'll be right there


----------



## kyledriver

Glad to be very medicated right now

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

My internet has been crapping out since the start but why do I feel like people are overreacting to this PPV? lol damn harsh as fuck


----------



## Chris22

Why the hell is Colt Cabana still with them?!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

What a boring, purposeless match this is.


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Man they have got the match order of the show totally wrong.
> 
> ugh


Hardy vs Guevara was supposed to be a big match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dustin looks jacked wtf


----------



## rbl85

WrestleFAQ said:


> What a boring, *purposeless match this is*.


DO you watch Dynamite or what ?

This match make perfect sense


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> No Anna Jay? Wtffff? Gayyyy


I agree. A little eye candy would be nice right about now


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> No Anna Jay? Wtffff? Gayyyy


I bet you she comes out and gets at Brandi again. Gotta have something revolve around Brandi.


----------



## Chris22

kyledriver said:


> Glad to be very medicated right now
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


My brother gave me a lot of beers, i'm kinda glad he did.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Reading results, see that only one match (The rumble) has got above average and these are from usually very pro AEW sites.

How is this one going guys?


----------



## Stellar

Every time I hear "reach for the sky" I think about the Briscoe brothers.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dustin looks jacked wtf


Cardona may have shared his ”vitamins”.


----------



## La Parka

I wish they offered an Ali / Brandi cam instead of watching whatever this is suppose to be.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Just want to point out how lean Dustin and Brodie Lee are now. They've certainly taken their diets more seriously lately, they look great.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Reading results, see that only one match (The rumble) has got above average and these are from usually very pro AEW sites.
> 
> How is this one going guys?


You do not wish to know. Matt Hardy died and still won. The women's title match was very good at least.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why put the 3 main matches back to back to back? Smh.


That's what I noticed. The 3 main ones are all.back.to.back to back. Lmao.what an odd order


----------



## Bosnian21

The Definition of Technician said:


> FTR/Omega&Page and MJF/Mox need to deliver to save this show.
> 
> Rosa/Shida was great. Let at least the title matches be good.


FTR/Omega-Page and MJF/Moxley have to be great just for this to be a decent show imo. This just feels like a boring Dynamite to me. Add the fact that Matt got hurt yet continued the match and it feels super weird.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Cardona may have shared his ”vitamins”.


Why stop there? Brodie is noticeably more muscular and lean these days himself.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This selling lol


----------



## Chris22

Matt Cardona has grown into such a hunk.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lheurch said:


> You do not wish to know. Matt Hardy died and still won. The women's title match was very good at least.


I read he got hurt and they still continued the match. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Stellar

Yeah, the Womens title match was a good recovery from a botch-y start to the PPV.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Payback blows this PPV out of the water


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> Just want to point out how lean Dustin and Brodie Lee are now. They've certainly taken their diets more seriously lately, they look great.


UNO too.


----------



## Oracle

Chris22 said:


> Matt Cardona has grown into such a hunk.


What?


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> I read he got hurt and they still continued the match. I'll have to check that out.


He knocked himself out and probably had a concussion. They called the match off but magically restarted it and just did the planned finish. Very unprofessional and dangerous.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

PavelGaborik said:


> Just want to point out how lean Dustin and Brodie Lee are now. They've certainly taken their diets more seriously lately, they look great.


Dustin is so underrated it's not even funny. He's absolutely timeless, he can still go to a level that he shouldn't be able too and he still looks superb.


----------



## FabioLight

Chip Chipperson said:


> Reading results, see that only one match (The rumble) has got above average and these are from usually very pro AEW sites.
> 
> How is this one going guys?


So far it's been bad. Very sloppy, a poor presentation so far and they are low on luck with three huge bumps and two major botches in. Knowing you (your posts) you will dislike it more than you already do.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## PavelGaborik

As jacked as Cardona is he still wrestles like a geek


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> I read he got hurt and they still continued the match. I'll have to check that out.


They also had a Shockmaster lite level botch. Not quite that bad, but it was hilarious and I legit felt bad for the guy.


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> As jacked as Cardona is he still wrestles like a geek


Doesn't wrestle like a man his size, that's the problem.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Seeing how well Dustin moves and looks, I can't help but think he should really have had the position Matt Hardy has been given these last few months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

FabioLight said:


> So far it's been bad. Very sloppy, a poor presentation so far and they are low on luck with three huge bumps and two major botches in. Knowing you (your posts) you will dislike it more than you already do.


Thanks mate. I'm only going to get the highlights from people and watch them so I'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## La Parka

I'd rather of watched MJF chew gum for the length of this match than this. 

hell i\d rather watch Mox walk to the arena from his house than this.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just let Brodie get the win and get to the main events already, God damn.


----------



## kyledriver

This has been my food break match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lheurch said:


> They also had a Shockmaster lite level botch. Not quite that bad, but it was hilarious and I legit felt bad for the guy.


It's even worse when you consider there was some talk around that Miro of all people could've been making his big debut.....

Oof.


----------



## P Thriller

From what I'm reading, I'm glad I didn't spend the ridiculous price tag for this show.


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> It's even worse when you consider there was some talk around that Miro of all people could've been making his big debut.....
> 
> Oof.


If anyone truly believed they were going to debut Miro in a Battle Royal, said person was a fucking moron.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> It's even worse when you consider there was some talk around that Miro of all people could've been making his big debut.....
> 
> Oof.


I was sold on Tony picking Pac up while he was in the UK.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> Doesn't wrestle like a man his size, that's the problem.


Absolutely. You have big men like Luchasarus and Cage who are athletic as hell, but they also showcase themselves as powerhouses. Cardona wrestles purely like a small man. He's not well rounded at all, even a little variety would help.


----------



## Erik.

Scorpio is definitely turning heel.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Scorpio Sky has mad potential if he can find a feud/gimmick that clicks.


----------



## Whoanma

A wild Zatanna‘s appeared.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lheurch said:


> I was sold on Tony picking Pac up while he was in the UK.


That was literally my next best choice. I was convinced we would get one or the other, and I would've been more than content with Pac as well.

The only positive from that match was Archer winning.


----------



## Chris22

Oracle said:


> What?


He looks great, especially now that he's a bit bigger.


----------



## Chan Hung

Does anyone feel honestly like they have gotten their money's worth so far? Let's hope this shit picks up lol
JR horny for Anna lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Longgggggggggggg boring


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Does anyone feel honestly like they have gotten their money's worth so far? Let's hope this shit picks up lol
> JR horny for Anna lol


Depends how the Tag and world title matches go.

Womens title match and Bucks/Jungle Express were great.


----------



## TheFiend666

Glad I'm streaming this for free...Would of been pissed if I paid lol


----------



## Chris22

I feel like Scorpio Sky could be a world champion in a few years.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I like Scorpio Sky but he's starting to enter that Apollo Crews tier of explosive athletes who are bland with no character development.


----------



## Erik.

JR needs to go.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

PavelGaborik said:


> I like Scorpio Sky but he's starting to enter that Apollo Crews tier of explosive athletes who are bland with no character development.


I reckon he'd be money as a cocky arsehole heel.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chris22 said:


> I feel like Scorpio Sky could be a world champion in a few years.


A few years? He's already 37, he's not some young guy that's going to become something more. 

Not world champion material.


----------



## Alright_Mate

These matches belong on Dynamite or Dark, not a PPV.


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> Scorpio Sky has mad potential if he can find a feud/gimmick that clicks.


At 36 that's unlikely


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Boldgerg said:


> A few years? He's already 37, he's not some young guy that's going to become something more.
> 
> Not world champion material.


They're only on TV once/twice a week with no house shows though. It's not quite the same as someone that age working in WWE.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This show needs Cody lol


----------



## Erik.

Really like that finish.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol did they just lose to Dustin and three jobbers?

Okay just as they were looking better lets disband these geeks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The devastating roll up


----------



## Chris22

Boldgerg said:


> A few years? He's already 37, he's not some young guy that's going to become something more.
> 
> Not world champion material.


Damn, didn't know he was that old!!


----------



## Trophies

This match is ok, but Brodie vs Dustin one on one would've been better probably.


----------



## Boldgerg

Freezer Geezer said:


> They're only on TV once/twice a week with no house shows though. It's not quite the same as someone that age working in WWE.


Regardless, he's only going to decline physically from here, and if he hasn't found a personality by 37 then it's highly unlikely he ever will.


----------



## TheFiend666

And Dark order looks like a bunch of dweebs again lol


----------



## Whoanma

Aaaand another loss for the Dork Order.


----------



## MrThortan

Enjoyed that match, even though I don't usually like 4x4s. I don't like Colt Cobana or QT Marshall though. They look like a pair of generic twins. Even Janella has more charisma.


----------



## Erik.

Colt is fucked now....


----------



## Chan Hung

Man this show has been.quite shit. For an ALL OUT they havent gone all out


----------



## RapShepard

And this is why The Dark Order has such trouble getting over. As much as I hate them, if AEW never goes all in then as a stable they can't get credible. You can have a solo guy be a jobber yo the state. A stable can't have the same leeway.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mussolini Lee is quality entertainment though I must say.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Man this show has been.quite shit. For an ALL OUT they havent gone all out


It's been fucking awful. Nothing about it has felt like it matters in the slightest. Feels like a filler Dynamite episode.


----------



## RainmakerV2

These last 3 matches desperately have to save this show.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Boldgerg said:


> Regardless, he's only going to decline physically from here, and if he hasn't found a personality by 37 then it's highly unlikely he ever will.


He could easily have another 5 to 10 years in him if he finds a gimmick that clicks.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Chan Hung said:


> Man this show has been.quite shit. For an ALL OUT they havent gone all out


People seriously overrated things going in.

The card on paper was a complete mixture, this PPV is proving to be just that.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> And this is why The Dark Order has such trouble getting over. As much as I hate them, if AEW never goes all in then as a stable they can't get credible. You can have a solo guy be a jobber yo the state. A stable can't have the same leeway.


It's literally furthering a story.

I understand you don't give a shit about the Dark Order - but it's quite obvious WHY they lost this one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302426269968076808


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The devastating roll up


Simon doesn't approve lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Freezer Geezer said:


> He could easily have another 5 to 10 years in him if he finds a gimmick that clicks.


That's a big "if". He's currently as generic as they come.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dustin Rhodes has the best promo of the whole show


----------



## Erik.

Dustin is a great promo.


----------



## One Shed

Look at Dustin reminding everyone how to cut a real promo.


----------



## Cult03

This is 'Fall of TNA' levels of bad.


----------



## Trophies

TNT Title should've been defended tonight but ok


----------



## kyledriver

Finally something interesting 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

Cabana...I really can't buy that he would get over confident like that. He wouldn't have done something stupid like that pre-Dark Order.

Also Dustin celebrating the win as if his group dominated Dark Order is amusing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302426269968076808


But @Boldgerg had me convinced that it was a work...HOW CAN THIS BE?!?!>?!?!>e>!?!?


----------



## TripleG

Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused. 

He says 5 decades....32 years. 

Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> People seriously overrated things going in.
> 
> The card on paper was a complete mixture, this PPV is proving to be just that.


The people (well a few) on this forum like to do that


----------



## Freezer Geezer

This show feels like it's largely been setting up future stories and ending ones that have dragged on. Maybe not the most compelling viewing but it should help to set up the next set of feuds. #Glasshalffull


----------



## kyledriver

TripleG said:


> Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused.
> 
> He says 5 decades....32 years.
> 
> Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


I was wondering the same lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

One of two matches that can completely turn this PPV around. This one has the best chance of doing so


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lets see if these boys can save this clusterfuck.


----------



## rbl85

TripleG said:


> Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused.
> 
> He says 5 decades....32 years.
> 
> Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


Well he's in his 50


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Boldgerg said:


> That's a big "if". He's currently as generic as they come.


We'll see. I see potential in him if given the chance. Nothing is guaranteed though.


----------



## Whoanma

Great expectations for this match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TripleG said:


> Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused.
> 
> He says 5 decades....32 years.
> 
> Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


He is 50 or 51 and his career have 32 years.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> But @Boldgerg had me convinced that it was a work...HOW CAN THIS BE?!?!>?!?!>e>!?!?


I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong and take it on the chin. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Erik.

TripleG said:


> Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused.
> 
> He says 5 decades....32 years.
> 
> Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


I think what he meant wrestling in 1980s, 1990s, 2000s, 2010s, 2020s.


----------



## sawduck

This PPV has been WWE levels of bad,disappointing


----------



## PavelGaborik

Freezer Geezer said:


> This show feels like it's largely been setting up future stories and ending ones that have dragged on. Maybe not the most compelling viewing but it should help to set up the next set of feuds. #Glasshalffull


You're right, it does. Unfortunately PPV's should be for payoffs, not building. ESPECIALLY when you only have four PPV's a year.


----------



## Bosnian21

JR sucks ass.


----------



## Kestrel

Trophies said:


> TNT Title should've been defended tonight but ok


To be fair, it's the TV title. PPVs aren't on TNT.


----------



## TheFiend666

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302426269968076808


BuT ItS A WoRk


----------



## One Shed

TripleG said:


> Loved Dustin's promo, but I'm confused.
> 
> He says 5 decades....32 years.
> 
> Is the math off or is there something there that I'm missing.


It is what people say when they count "1989-2021." Technically 5 decades.


----------



## midgetlover69

Theres no way they fuck this one up right?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> You're right, it does. Unfortunately PPV's should be for payoffs, not building. ESPECIALLY when you only have four PPV's a year.


Stories can absolutely be built from PPVs.

Title matches however should have payoffs for the most part.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lets see if these boys can save this clusterfuck.


Come on the Bucks vs Jurassic express was really good, the women match was really good, the four vs four was good and the battle Royale was better than the previous ones.

The only problem was the Hardy vs Guevara match but shit happens


----------



## La Parka

I have confidence that these 4 guys can save the PPV.


----------



## One Shed

midgetlover69 said:


> Theres no way they fuck this one up right?


Famous last words. I hope not.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Cult03 said:


> This is 'Fall of TNA' levels of bad.


No it isn't.


----------



## Boldgerg

TheFiend666 said:


> BuT ItS A WoRk


Hard to believe Tony and AEW could and would have been _that_ mind blowingly stupid, but there we go. Morons.


----------



## Erik.

Hangman looks infinitely better in tights.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This PPV DESPERATELY needs an Omega heel turn after an amazing match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> Come on the Bucks vs Jurassic express was really good, the women match was really good, the four vs four was good and the battle Royale was better than the previous ones.
> 
> The only problem was the Hardy vs Guevara match but shit happens



We disagree obviously.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> It's literally furthering a story.
> 
> I understand you don't give a shit about the Dark Order - but it's quite obvious WHY they lost this one.


Oh shut it lol. All it's furthering is showing that they're inconsistent as fuck. Look I get it you want to pretend this is good because Brodie well destroy Dustin Wednesday and Cody will be pissy. But why not just have The Dark Order kick the shit out of Cody's friends and give him even more reason for revenge. They lose to often to be having them lose this one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302427808392675329


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> Come on the Bucks vs Jurassic express was really good, the women match was really good, the four vs four was good and the battle Royale was better than the previous ones.
> 
> The only problem was the Hardy vs Guevara match but shit happens


lol you know how we are chastised for claiming our opinions are facts?


----------



## rbl85

La Parka said:


> I have confidence that these 4 guys can save the PPV.


Save the PPV XD

If you take each match individualy, there was more good than bad.


----------



## Bosnian21

Need something big storyline wise after this match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Omega's theme is godly.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

PavelGaborik said:


> You're right, it does. Unfortunately PPV's should be for payoffs, not building. ESPECIALLY when you only have four PPV's a year.


I completely agree, however I think this is largely the problem. I think this PPV is unfortunately a bit of a hangover from the pandemic, with stories having to be changed on the fly and their original plans shelved. On that basis I'm happy enough to give them credit for the show they're putting on as it should leave AEW in a much healthier position now they appear to be pulling the trigger on original plans such as the horsemen and the dark order. Might be a bit too optimistic but hopefully people will get what I mean.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> Hard to believe Tony and AEW could and would have been _that_ mind blowingly stupid, but there we go. Morons.


Was it really that hard to believe?


----------



## Stellar

I'm so hyped for this match.


----------



## RapShepard

80s, 90s, 200s, 2010s, 2020s


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong and take it on the chin. Doesn't bother me.


Hey fair enough


----------



## One Shed

I love the custom jackets they have been wearing.


----------



## MrThortan

Hope FTR wins this one. Hangman and Omega need to be split up.


----------



## Cult03

Claro De Luna said:


> No it isn't.


Maybe worse then. Can't argue with that. I'd be embarrassed if I was one of the people saying this is good.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Oh shut it lol. All it's furthering is showing that they're inconsistent as fuck. Look I get it you want to pretend this is good because Brodie well destroy Dustin Wednesday and Cody will be pissy. But why not just have The Dark Order kick the shit out of Cody's friends and give him even more reason for revenge. They lose to often to be having them lose this one.


You realise it's Colt that was pinned right? After Brodie Lee literally set him up for the win, like he has done in every single multi man match they've been in?

The match was decent and it was a smart finish.

The Dark Oder losing doesn't affect them in the slightest. Brodie Lee didn't get pinned. It doesn't affect Uno and Graysons ranking in the tag division. It makes Colt Cabana look even more like a failure and the win itself gave Dustin a title shot against Brodie Lee on Wednesday.

Actually, what's the point. All this is going to do is have us agreeing to disagree and I haven't got the energy to care.


----------



## Trophies

I always have to pay attention to the tag line above Hangman's name graphic lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong and take it on the chin. Doesn't bother me.


Big of you to admit. Respect.


----------



## One Shed

I like how FTR is showing them if you are out of sync for even a second, we will own you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302426707924746240


----------



## Boldgerg

Lheurch said:


> Was it really that hard to believe?


Yes. The way it went down with the match actually being stopped by a doctor, with everything we know about concussions in this day and age, only to then actually being restarted and finished, is out of this world levels of negligence and stupidity.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> We disagree obviously.


The lows have outweighed the highs, unfortunately.

Bucks vs Jurassic Express was very good, Shida vs Thunder Rosa was also very good but unfortunately what happened between Hardy/Sammy the Evan Bourne botch combined with the awful cinematic match to open the show were just more significant on the opposite end of the scale. 

It's been a bad PPV.


----------



## RapShepard

Lheurch said:


> Was it really that hard to believe?


For those that truly believed they were somehow different in the ethics department. Some folk just forget businesses are going to be businesses at the end of the day.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Can't tell if Hangman has leaned out or if FTR are just that "thick"


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong and take it on the chin. Doesn't bother me.


You a real one


----------



## ProjectGargano

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302426707924746240


Is she good?


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Is she good?


I think she's quite new but she have a lot of potential


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho vs Cassidy the Co-Main


----------



## Boldgerg

Hangman's ring gear is much better now.


----------



## TheFiend666

Tony trying to cover AEW ass LMAOOO stop


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> I think she's quite new but she have a lot of potential


Interesting that she fought Thunder Rosa last week lol


----------



## rbl85

TheFiend666 said:


> Tony trying to cover AEW ass LMAOOO stop


Maybe stop seeing bad thing everywhere ?


----------



## Freezer Geezer

rbl85 said:


> Maybe stop seeing bad thing everywhere ?


I mean, it was a dumb spot that shouldn't have been approved.


----------



## TheFiend666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302427808392675329


----------



## Chan Hung

Weird. For a crowd it's been dead


----------



## Trophies

Ref finally doing some reffing lol


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> You realise it's Colt that was pinned right? After Brodie Lee literally set him up for the win, like he has done in every single multi man match they've been in?
> 
> The match was decent and it was a smart finish.
> 
> The Dark Oder losing doesn't affect them in the slightest. Brodie Lee didn't get pinned. It doesn't affect Uno and Graysons ranking in the tag division. It makes Colt Cabana look even more like a failure and the win itself gave Dustin a title shot against Brodie Lee on Wednesday.
> 
> Actually, what's the point. All this is going to do is have us agreeing to disagree and I haven't got the energy to care.


All this babble you're spewing sounds great if they didn't have a history of this up and down booking. They look good one week then back to the same the next. It's hard for them to get true momentum if every big attention grabber they get is followed up by a big loss. 

You can say "but it was Cabana that loss" which has a small point. But this is the same group 2 weeks ago that saw Brodie massacre Cody then his cronies murder Cody's family and friends. They followed up Brodie's big title win with a PPV loss, that's not optimal. Especially with their shaky history.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Weird. For a crowd it's been dead


When there is not a lot of people usually people are waiting for the others to start the chant or things like that


----------



## NathanMayberry

Chan Hung said:


> Weird. For a crowd it's been dead


For a PPV its been boring... I feel like Tyson right now


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really enjoying this one.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

NathanMayberry said:


> For a PPV its been boring... I feel like Tyson right now


I bet you didn't pay for it though. And you'll still whine and complain. Fuck off.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Weird. For a crowd it's been dead


To be fair there aren't many in the audience and the vast majority are spread out quite far away.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> All this babble you're spewing sounds great if they didn't have a history of this up and down booking. They look good one week then back to the same the next. It's hard for them to get true momentum if every big attention grabber they get is followed up by a big loss.


That's got nothing to do with what they were portraying tonight.



RapShepard said:


> You can say "but it was Cabana that loss" which has a small point. But this is the same group 2 weeks ago that saw Brodie massacre Cody then his cronies murder Cody's family and friends. They followed up Brodie's big title win with a PPV loss, that's not optimal. Especially with their shaky history.


How in any way is that the same?

Brodie beat Cody one on one and then the group destroyed him on his lonesome.

Every multi man match they've had involving Cabana - which, I am sure you are aware is different to a singles match, Brodie Lee portrays his caring side to Cabana and makes him a winner on his terms. Tonight, Brodie Lee, showed his usual caring side, only for Cabana to try and do something extra and LOSE for the Dark Order. Cabana is a loser and now he's proven it to Brodie Lee that he's been a loser all along. 

Again though, I'm not discussing this with you - because we're both wasting our time.


----------



## omaroo

AEW has truly fucked up. Poor ppv. They deserve a shit rating come dynamite.

Botches and then having a guy concussed continue.

Absolute dumbass company.


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> AEW has truly fucked up. Poor ppv. They deserve a shit rating come dynamite.
> 
> Botches and then having a guy concussed continue.
> 
> Absolute dumbass company.


See you Wednesday


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> AEW has truly fucked up. Poor ppv. They deserve a shit rating come dynamite.
> 
> Botches and then having a guy concussed continue.
> 
> Absolute dumbass company.


Bye then


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Wow. People trying to defend this show when even the staunchest of AEW fan sites and fans are saying it's bad.

It's okay to say the show isn't perfect, it doesn't make you less of a fan.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> I bet you didn't pay for it though. And you'll still whine and complain. Fuck off.


I'm sorry... did I offend Tony Khan's personal ball gargler? Is this why you took my post so personally?


----------



## Erik.

Match is great - feel tense watching it because I am just waiting for FTR to win and the eventual heel turn.


----------



## TheFiend666

Man this PPV is so so so so bad...Worst I've seen in a while and that's a shame because they only do 4 a year


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> That's got nothing to do with what they were portraying tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> How in any way is that the same?
> 
> Brodie beat Cody one on one and then the group destroyed him on his lonesome.
> 
> Every multi man match they've had involving Cabana - which, I am sure you are aware is different to a singles match, Brodie Lee portrays his caring side to Cabana and makes him a winner on his terms. Tonight, Brodie Lee, showed his usual caring side, only for Cabana to try and do something extra and LOSE for the Dark Order. Cabana is a loser and now he's proven it to Brodie Lee that he's been a loser all along.
> 
> Again though, I'm not discussing this with you - because we're both wasting our time.


Of course you're not discussing it (despite replying to me) because you know you're full of shit right now. In general a loss is fine. If this was a rare loss I'd agree with you. But The Dark Order is 50/50 booking and that combined with bad stories kills them.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

...


----------



## omaroo

I am entitled to my opinion.

Man some people truly can't accept valid criticism.

If anyone thinks this ppv has been good needs their head checking.


----------



## rbl85

TheFiend666 said:


> Man this PPV is so so so so bad...Worst I've seen in a while and that's a shame because they only do 4 a year


Yeah sure.


----------



## One Shed

I am glad this match is very good so far. They have extra work to do considering what all came before it.


----------



## Erik.

TheFiend666 said:


> Man this PPV is so so so so bad...Worst I've seen in a while and that's a shame because they only do 4 a year


Didn't hear you the first 5 times.

Fancy a 6th?


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> I am entitled to my opinion.
> 
> Man some people truly can't accept valid criticism.
> 
> If anyone thinks this ppv has been good needs their head checking.


Well if i take each match alone, there is more good than bad


----------



## Freezer Geezer

...


----------



## MrThortan

FTR, QT Marshall, and Colt Cobana all look like the same guy. I find them rather generic.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> If you didn't pay and you're watching AND complaining then you're a cunt. Pretty simple. As said before, fuck off.












Bitch harder...then eat shit


----------



## PavelGaborik

omaroo said:


> AEW has truly fucked up. Poor ppv. They deserve a shit rating come dynamite.
> 
> Botches and then having a guy concussed continue.
> 
> Absolute dumbass company.


If you aren't enjoying this match, cya.


----------



## Erik.

NathanMayberry said:


> View attachment 90808
> 
> 
> Bitch harder...then eat shit


You literally sit and watch something you dislike.

Everything okay at home?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow. People trying to defend this show when even the staunchest of AEW fan sites and fans are saying it's bad.
> 
> It's okay to say the show isn't perfect, it doesn't make you less of a fan.


The overwhelming majority of the posts in this thread have been negative, sir.


----------



## Trophies

Is Hangman sleeping lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer

....


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> If you actually bothered to read the thread you'd know I'm far from an apologist. There's plenty of crap/dumb shit I've pointed out. Difference is, I've paid.


I literally don't give a fuck who you are or what you do.

I didn't respond or even read any of the garbage you posted. You're the Tony Khan mark who saw my post and caught feelings and rushed to the Dog Wanker's defense.


----------



## Chris22

FTR are fucking wrestling machines!!


----------



## Erik.

Chris22 said:


> FTR are fucking wrestling machines!!


Sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## omaroo

Really let down. Sydal as the joker is what WWE would do. 

Had it in my back of my mind ppv wouldn't be great. Wasn't wrong.

AEW showing they have no consistency. You ain't gona.grow with shit like what we have seen on the ppv.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

.,,


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> Really let down. Sydal as the joker is what WWE would do.
> 
> Had it in my back of my mind ppv wouldn't be great. Wasn't wrong.
> 
> AEW showing they have no consistency. You ain't gona.grow with shit like what we have seen on the ppv.


Cheer up.

It's wrestling!


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> Really let down. Sydal as the joker is what WWE would do.
> 
> Had it in my back of my mind ppv wouldn't be great. Wasn't wrong.
> 
> AEW showing they have no consistency. You ain't gona.grow with shit like what we have seen on the ppv.


7


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> Yeah, I thought you were a retard. You've just confirmed it.


Don't you have the garbage that you wasted money on to go watch? I understand its boring as fuck and you'd prefer posting here, but you shouldn't waste the money your mom worked so hard to give you to pay for this shitty PPV


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> The overwhelming majority of the posts in this thread have been negative, sir.


Yeah, I know. Still got like 3 guys defending it like it's a family member though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Starting limb work 20 minutes in seems...weird?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

There is absolutely zero energy in the arena, and it's dragging the whole show down.


----------



## theced

If i'm honest, rough start to All Out except for the Bucks match. But this has picked up tremendously since the women's title match


----------



## rbl85

WrestleFAQ said:


> There is absolutely zero energy in the arena, and it's dragging the whole show down.


Well a lot of match are great because of the crowd


----------



## Oracle

Theres more entertainment in this thread than the actual PPV...


----------



## Erik.

Like how Omega and Hangman can't seem to get any momentum.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

....


----------



## PavelGaborik

God damn this is fantastic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm not the retard that watches something I didn't even pay for just for the purposes of bitching and complaining. You're a weird one lad.


Ah Freezer, you were becoming a good poster lately and you're now crumbling. Ironically it's happening live during PPV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302425191570706432


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm not the retard that watches something I didn't even pay for just for the purposes of bitching and complaining. You're a weird one lad.


Instead you're the one who wasted his mom's money on boring garbage


----------



## Freezer Geezer

......


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Theres more entertainment in this thread than the actual PPV...


The you didn't watch Bucks vs JE, the women match or you're watching the match right now


----------



## kyledriver

Why is Kenny just standing there watching?



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanMayberry

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah Freezer, you were becoming a good poster lately and you're now crumbling. Ironically it's happening live during PPV.


AEW marks always resort to insults when their overhyped shows end up disappointing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match would be better but it's too long what the heck


----------



## ProjectGargano

This match is so fucking good


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn Harwood just took a nasty bump


----------



## Freezer Geezer

,,,,,


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Match would be better but it's too long what the heck


Strong disagree. I hope it goes another ten minutes


----------



## NathanMayberry

Spot after spot after spot... another "5 star" classic that will not even be remembered in a few months.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Match would be better but it's too long what the heck


Wekk they have to do a longer match with the Hardy accident


----------



## Cult03

There's just nothing happening in this match. It's good but like, who cares?


----------



## NathanMayberry

Freezer Geezer said:


> This is what I've been saying though Nathan, if you weren't a complete spastic you'd be able to read. You'd then realise I'm not an AEW mark.


Like I said before.. I don't give a fuck who you are or what you do.


----------



## Erik.

Man, what a match.


----------



## kyledriver

This is awesome

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

what a match


----------



## One Shed

A match like this would mean so much more if they did not do 75% of this on free TV.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

....


----------



## RainmakerV2

Finally something PPV worthy on this show.


----------



## rbl85

Lheurch said:


> A match like this would mean so much more if they did not do 75% of this on free TV.


They never faced each other on TV


----------



## Bosnian21

Very good match.


----------



## MrThortan

Finally. Now let Omega and Page have a singles run.


----------



## PavelGaborik

They're very NJPW style with their finishes tonight. 

Great match, I feel the first kickout was not necessary.


----------



## TheFiend666

Good match but went on to long


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> They never faced each other on TV


I am talking about the moves, near falls, long matches in general.


----------



## Trophies

Hangman got fucked up there lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

TheFiend666 said:


> Good match but went on to long


That's like ALL AEW matches lol


----------



## RapShepard

Match wasn't bad, but after so many tag matches it didn't stand out


----------



## RainmakerV2

Great match they should have shaved 5 or 6 minutes off of.


----------



## Chris22

FTR are new tag champions!!!! We love to see it!


----------



## NathanMayberry

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Fun fact: Every male champion in AEW has had a lengthy run in the WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate

FTR!!! Their blind tags were so good in this match.

Loved how they did the ending too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

SAY YEAH!!!


----------



## One Shed

So...no turn...


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny‘s tired of the bullshit. It’s coming.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh fuck off. Give us our payoff


----------



## La Parka

Are they going to shower together


----------



## One Shed

If Kenny and the Bucks actually walked away for real, I would give this PPV 6 stars.


----------



## kyledriver

And the audios fucked

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

What a let down.

he just walks off...


----------



## The_It_Factor

I saw some tweet about Matt Hardy getting hurt. Did they stop the match? Any updates on his conditions?


----------



## Wolf Mark

So nothing happened, no turns, no interferences, just a regular match.


----------



## Trophies

Omega and Hangman gonna be like Sasha and Bayley...taking forever for somebody to beat each others ass lol


----------



## TheFiend666

That was so cringe LMFAO


----------



## NathanMayberry

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fun fact: Every male champion in AEW has had a lengthy run in the WWE.


An AEW title run is probably a clause that Tony khan offers disgruntled exWWE wrestler. Expect an interview where they that these titles being the most meaningful of their careers soon.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It's like AEW is afraid to do any turns or storyline developments of significance. It's just nonstop teasing and slow burn. It makes for a boring, uneventful product.


----------



## One Shed

Time for the real piss break


----------



## Cult03

Long term booking just means they take forever to fucking do anything.


----------



## rbl85

And ignore list


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> There's just nothing happening in this match. It's good but like, who cares?


I would assume most Wrestling fans did. That match had a ton of variety, it was excellent. The only complaint I have was that we didn't get a full blown turn. 

It appears the slow burn Bucks/Omega turn is continuing.


----------



## rbl85

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's like AEW is afraid to do any turns or storyline developments of significance. It's just nonstop teasing and slow burn. It makes for a boring, uneventful product.


Well it's better to do it next week, more people watching


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RainmakerV2

Lets shower up Kenny...lol ghey


----------



## Oracle

how long do they expect us to wait? 

years?


----------



## The XL 2

Show has been good. Some gymnast fans are probably upset that there haven't been enough spotfests tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Man Kenny should have just popped Page, and get the heel stuff done LOL


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> I would assume most Wrestling fans did. That match had a ton of variety, it was excellent. The only complaint I have was that we didn't get a full blown turn.
> 
> It appears the slow burn Bucks/Omega turn is continuing.


It will happen next week, more eyes to see it.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Cult03 said:


> Long term booking just means they take forever to fucking do anything.


Are you sure its long term booking and not just bad booking?


----------



## Wolf Mark

Months of storylines, we were told by folks here that there was going to be a payoff. Hopefully it happens on Dynamite.


----------



## Erik.

Kenny needs a "clean break", huh?

I see you Kenny.


----------



## ProjectGargano

NathanMayberry said:


> An AEW title run is probably a clause that Tony khan offers disgruntled exWWE wrestler. Expect an interview where they that these titles being the most meaningful of their careers soon.


You are so shit, man.


----------



## One Shed

At this rate Kenny should finally turn in Spring 2024.


----------



## Kestrel

AEW is blue balling us hard w/ these stories.

Then again, Jake said no one would be busting a nut so...


----------



## Wolf Mark

Cult03 said:


> Long term booking just means they take forever to fucking do anything.


I wish I could give you 20 likes.


----------



## La Parka

Lheurch said:


> At this rate Kenny should finally turn in Spring 2024.


With the redemption story ending in 2030.


----------



## midgetlover69

Theres long term and then theres dragging it out until nobody gives a fuck


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

WrestleFAQ said:


> There is absolutely zero energy in the arena, and it's dragging the whole show down.


I'm actually wondering if maybe they had the planted "fans" at ringside be quieter hoping the small crowd of paid fans would stand out or something? The atmosphere here has really been flat. It kinda has the feel of a Dark episode.


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> I would assume most Wrestling fans did. That match had a ton of variety, it was excellent. The only complaint I have was that we didn't get a full blown turn.
> 
> It appears the slow burn Bucks/Omega turn is continuing.


Obvious massive wrestling fan here. Was bored about halfway through. The problem with have 20 minute matches on Dynamite is nothing is important anymore. It was good, it was absolutely not excellent. We didn't get anything


----------



## Chris22

Makes sense for them to keep the heel turn for an episode of Dynamite, makes people want to tune in to see it.


----------



## La Parka

Is it too late for Khan to get a refund on Jericho?


----------



## ProjectGargano

La Parka said:


> Is it too late for Khan to get a refund on Jericho?


Yes, he already had an amazing run as AEW champion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> Well it's better to do it next week, more people watching


Yes, why try and sell the PPV as being "must see"

Dixie Carter, is that you?


----------



## midgetlover69

Chris22 said:


> Makes sense for them to keep the heel turn for an episode of Dynamite, makes people want to tune in to see it.


Fuck no people are suppose to want to tune into your PPV. Thats the whole point of the tv show


----------



## One Shed

#FailedExperiment


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fun fact: Every male champion in AEW has had a lengthy run in the WWE.


Fun fact : AEW is barely a year old, and the vast majority of noteworthy names do indeed have experience there. It would be quite foolish to leave if AEW didn't exist as an alternative. The facts are that FTR and Moxley in particular turned down massive contract offers and left on their own accord. Context is always important.

You don't build your company by giving no names the strap.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, he already had an amazing run as AEW champion.


And his segments in the 18/49 demo are doing great so....


----------



## Erik.

midgetlover69 said:


> Fuck no people are suppose to want to tune into your PPV. Thats the whole point of the tv show


But there's no guarantee of a heel turn on any PPV - so what's the point in that?


----------



## RapShepard

Props to Jericho he's certainly annoying me. So kudos for heel work lol


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Wolf Mark

At the very least did Tully do anything during the match?


----------



## Alright_Mate

That promo just shows how shit and deluded Jericho has become.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## rbl85

Wolf Mark said:


> At the very least did Tully do anything during the match?


Not really


----------



## theced

I'm high as fuck and this is good, i'm hyped 🤣


----------



## Trophies

Jacuzzi of mimosa lol


----------



## TheFiend666

My mom and her wine friends have more energy than that crowd tonight


----------



## La Parka

AEW is doing a good job at burying whoever this doctor is.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

That does feel like a bit of damage limitation from AEW here with the Hardy statement. 😂


----------



## midgetlover69

Wcw type stupid


Erik. said:


> But there's no guarantee of a heel turn on any PPV - so what's the point in that?


Man what? I really have no clue what point you are trying to make. You want your most exciting things to happen at your ppv that way people actually buy it next time...


----------



## Wolf Mark

rbl85 said:


> Not really


He's Tully freakin Blanchard, one of the best heels of all time. They should have had him do something. A boot to the face while a face is on the ground...something.


----------



## TheFiend666

Tony once again bringing up Matt...They must be freaking out backstage lol


----------



## Chris22

I don't care what anyone says, i've been a fan of Jericho since 2001 and i'll always be a fan. He's a legend and still entertains me.


----------



## La Parka

midgetlover69 said:


> Wcw type stupid
> 
> Man what? I really have no clue what point you are trying to make. You want your most exciting things to happen at your ppv that way people actually buy it next time...


clearly WCW should've held off on the third man and revealed it the night after on Nitro.


----------



## Trophies

At least they woke up for Judas. Maybe the crowd is too far away to make any type of noise


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're in full damage control on the Hardy thing lol


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> That does feel like a bit of damage limitation from AEW here with the Hardy statement. [emoji23]


What statement


----------



## Erik.

midgetlover69 said:


> You want your most exciting things to happen at your ppv that way people actually buy it next time...


Because having exciting things happen on Dynamite means they wouldn't actually buy it next time?


----------



## omaroo

Hope there is backlash because AEW well and truly fucked up by letting a concussed man carry on.

Not really can of wwe but no doubt if they did the same thing they would have been slaughtered.

AEW deserve the backlash knowing full well how dangerous concussions are.


----------



## Londonlaw

Just came to comment on the Matt Hardy comment. It looks like Tony Khan is doing his nut. I’m not looking on twitter but I’m guessing there is an almighty pile-on.


----------



## La Parka

laid out with a plastic tray.


----------



## MoxAsylum

This is the worst PPV I’ve ever seen from AEW in their short term of existence


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> Hope there is backlash because AEW well and truly fucked up by letting a concussed man carry on.
> 
> Not really can of wwe but no doubt if they did the same thing they would have been slaughtered.
> 
> AEW deserve the backlash knowing full well how dangerous concussions are.


They did it with Kairi Sane and the match still went long


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> Hope there is backlash because AEW well and truly fucked up by letting a concussed man carry on.
> 
> Not really can of wwe but no doubt if they did the same thing they would have been slaughtered.
> 
> AEW deserve the backlash knowing full well how dangerous concussions are.


They continued a show after a man has died. AEW had a bad decision but bringing WWE name here is not better.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> Obvious massive wrestling fan here. Was bored about halfway through. The problem with have 20 minute matches on Dynamite is nothing is important anymore. It was good, it was absolutely not excellent. We didn't get anything


I appreciate the anecdotal evidence but the reality is we just had the best tag team in professional wrestling win the straps. Perhaps you don't consider that anything, but I certainly do. I also disagree with your Dynamite analogy, we typically see far more high flying action in regards to long (25+ minute matches) this was an even brawl with far more storytelling. The match showcased a lot of diversity, brawling, athleticism, it had it all.

The only downside was Tony failing to pull the trigger on the Kenny heel turn. This feels far more like a lead up show than an actual PPV in regards to storytelling. As far as the match itself goes though? Excellent in my view. We'll have to agree to disagree in that regard.


----------



## Hephaesteus

They actually let matt hardy continue a match with a concussion? is that hyperbole or serious?


----------



## Whoanma

Hephaesteus said:


> They actually let matt hardy continue a match with a concussion? is that hyperbole or serious?


Serious.


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> Hope there is backlash because AEW well and truly fucked up by letting a concussed man carry on.
> 
> *Not really can of wwe but no doubt if they did the same thing they would have been slaughtered.*
> 
> AEW deserve the backlash knowing full well how dangerous concussions are.


They literally saw a man fall to his death and still continued a show......

AEW will rightly get the backlash for the situation.


----------



## midgetlover69

Hephaesteus said:


> They actually let matt hardy continue a match with a concussion? is that hyperbole or serious?


Not only that, they rung the bell to stop the match and just restarted it a minute after


----------



## Hephaesteus

Holy shit i havent realized this was a 14 week feud.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Hephaesteus said:


> They actually let matt hardy continue a match with a concussion? is that hyperbole or serious?


It's how it looked, whether it turns out to be the case I guess we'll find out. It was a stupid, stupid spot though. For the 100th time. 😂 I wouldn't be surprised if they get in a bit of shit for it.


----------



## omaroo

I can't understand how people are defending aew.

And no I'm.no Mark for WWE but where company has fucked up they need to be called out on it.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Just imagine if one of them drops accidently in the Mimosa in a botch lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

omaroo said:


> Hope there is backlash because AEW well and truly fucked up by letting a concussed man carry on.
> 
> Not really can of wwe but no doubt if they did the same thing they would have been slaughtered.
> 
> AEW deserve the backlash knowing full well how dangerous concussions are.


I hope this is hyperbole regarding the WWE...I'll leave it at that.


----------



## rbl85

Lot of ignore tonight


----------



## Oracle

omaroo said:


> I can't understand how people are defending aew.
> 
> And no I'm.no Mark for WWE but where company has fucked up they need to be called out on it.


Alright we get it it fucking sucks youve told us 45653 times.


----------



## RapShepard

Damn WWE has been running the under 3 hour PPVs so much recently this feels long


----------



## Hephaesteus

Erik. said:


> They literally saw a man fall to his death and still continued a show......
> 
> AEW will rightly get the backlash for the situation.


Fuck continuing the show, thats the least offensive part of that sitch. They actually killed the dude by forcing him to do a stunt he wasnt comfortable with and went cheap on it.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

omaroo said:


> I can't understand how people are defending aew.
> 
> And no I'm.no Mark for WWE but where company has fucked up they need to be called out on it.


.....virtually everybody has said they deserve to be called out on it.


----------



## La Parka

ProjectGargano said:


> Just imagine if one of them drops accidently in the Mimosa in a botch lol


If Jericho fell in when he was tip toeing, it would be worth the 50 bucks alone


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> I can't understand how people are defending aew.
> 
> And no I'm.no Mark for WWE but where company has fucked up they need to be called out on it.


Can you find a post where anyone has defended AEW for how they continued with the Hardy/Guevara match?

Are you special?


----------



## RiverFenix

Whole lotta folks doing nothing but shitting on everything in this thread who I NEVER see post in this section otherwise. Makes it all rather obvious.


----------



## PavelGaborik

omaroo said:


> I can't understand how people are defending aew.
> 
> And no I'm.no Mark for WWE but where company has fucked up they need to be called out on it.


You have literally mentioned WWE repeatedly in a thread that has nothing to do with them.

You aren't doing yourself any favors


----------



## ProjectGargano

La Parka said:


> If Jericho fell in when he was tip toeing, it would be worth the 50 bucks alone


Lmao


----------



## The XL 2

Shame on AEW for what they did to Jericho. My God


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Whole lotta folks doing nothing but shitting on everything in this thread who I NEVER see post in this section otherwise. Makes it all rather obvious.


+100


----------



## RiverFenix

The XL 2 said:


> Shame on AEW for what they did to Jericho. My God


Jericho books his own shit. Khan doesn't have the balls to tell him "no" on anything.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho books his own shit. Khan doesn't have the balls to tell him "no" on anything.


He did for mutiple things


----------



## La Parka

This match is more offensive than Hardy wrestling with a concussion


----------



## Erik.

AEW really need to sort out mic'ing their crowds in future.


----------



## kyledriver

8m actually enjoying this lol I've hated all the other stuff theyve done together 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> He did for mutiple things


Like?

Not saying you're wrong. Just would be fun to hear what ideas have been turned down


----------



## MoxAsylum

This match is embarrassing


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> AEW really need to sort out mic'ing their crowds in future.


They do need to hire a few audio specialists. There are ways to make it feel a lot more big time without it feeling overly fake.


----------



## MrThortan

This match is actually better than I thought it would be. I couldn't really envision the mimosa baths.


----------



## One Shed

Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


----------



## PavelGaborik

You know, this wouldn't be so bad if OC wasn't the size of the average 13 year old boy.


----------



## La Parka

Lheurch said:


> Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


Jericho was closer to hitting Edwards in the head than he was OC


----------



## kyledriver

Lheurch said:


> Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


Love how Tony says "it connected!" Lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> Lot of ignore tonight


This is a weird way to announce you don't like other people having opinions


----------



## Erik.

Lheurch said:


> They do need to hire a few audio specialists. There are ways to make it feel a lot more big time without it feeling overly fake.


The tweets I've seen of those in the audience makes it sound fucking loud - it really isn't coming across on TV at all. 

A shame as a crowd definitely ups an event.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Lheurch said:


> Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


I wasnt going to say anything but holy shit was that way off.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Where does Jericho go after this if he loses? Hard to picture.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lheurch said:


> Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


That was Orton-Drew bad. It was really bad. Timely camera cut lol


----------



## One Shed

Skinny geek kicks out of two codebreakers because of course he does.


----------



## RapShepard

It is hilarious to Jericho as the definitively bigger guy


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Like?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong. Just would be fun to hear what ideas have been turned down


I don't remember but Jericho often talk on saturday about the ideas he gave to Khan but Khan refused or changed them


----------



## TheFiend666

Lheurch said:


> Hahaha how badly did that kick miss?


Then Tony trying to sell like it connected LMAO


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao. Disgraceful.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I don't remember but Jericho often talk on saturday about the ideas he gave to Khan but Khan refused or changed them


Oh on his show got you.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking joke.


----------



## One Shed

So bad. Can this be over now?


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Surely Jericho will be taking a break after this? Gonna be hard to salvage him without a break.


----------



## Hephaesteus

this clown has two clean losses to cassidy. OMFG


----------



## The XL 2

Went from beating Rock and Austin in the same night to getting dunked in a tub of orange juice by an 140lbs teenager who forgot to hit puberty. Yikes.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

I've watched WWE PPV's before so I'm use to horseshit matches like this but I gotta say I've never seen anyone defend them in the WWE threads like you see here.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ugh ffs


----------



## dmcrisp116x

Bad booking


----------



## omaroo

OC you fucking suck.

Having this guy as the main event star as Tony wants will lose viewers for sure.

Absolutely sucks.


----------



## MrThortan

Meh. I am okay with that win I guess. May not see Jericho with another title run.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Jericho has officially ruined his legacy. This is absolutely embarrassing


----------



## dmcrisp116x

Kills the whole Cassidy gimmick


----------



## Trophies

Mimosa Cassidy


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jericho is surely gone for a while now, no?


----------



## kyledriver

Jericho definitely should have won

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jesus christ, Jericho put him over twice, he’s done.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Oh on his show got you.


The last time i watch a bit was 3 weeks ago but i remember he talk about luther being the leader of Dark order and other things

It's not his "radio" show it's a facebook live he does every week


----------



## midgetlover69

The first ever aew world champion ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Hephaesteus

omg they just called this a great rivalry


----------



## TheFiend666

LMAO what a nightmare


----------



## Oracle

Well that fucking sucked hopefully thats the ONLY ever mimosa match


----------



## RapShepard

I'm surprised. I was 100% sure Jericho would win by pin and OC would dump him in the Mimosa for the moral victory.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yep this wasnt good booking


----------



## Hephaesteus

The XL 2 said:


> Went from beating Rock and Austin in the same night to getting dunked in a tub of orange juice by an 140lbs teenager who forgot to hit puberty. Yikes.


but but but the rock has a loss to the hurricane though :O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho is a joke....imagine pushing OC as a Main Eventer...fuck off


----------



## omaroo

Yep Jericho has completely ruined himself.

He's better of doing one.

He Can't come back from this.

Complete joke losing to this little dweeb prick.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> The last time i watch a bit was 3 weeks ago but i remember he talk about luther being the leader of Dark order and other things


I've never actually seen it. There's so much wrestling content I can't keep up with all the side shows and podcasts lol


----------



## MrThortan

La Parka said:


> I've watched WWE PPV's before so I'm use to horseshit matches like this but I gotta say I've never seen anyone defend them in the WWE threads like you see here.


Practically everyone is shitting on it.


----------



## Oracle

Did tony just call this one of the all time greatest rivalries. 

good lord


----------



## Bosnian21

People may disagree, but I hate the fact Jericho ever entered a feud with OC, let alone lost 2 out of 3 matches with him. God damn.


----------



## One Shed

I told all of you this would happen.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

You have to give Jericho credit, he's fully committed to helping make O.C. a star. I would have given the rub to someone with more substance, but he\s been completely selfless in this feud.


----------



## Whoanma

Well, Full Gear better be


----------



## Trophies

Idk OC is good in the ring, but Jericho seems to be moving kinda slow. OC's match with Pac shows his better in ring talent.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Bosnian21 said:


> People may disagree, but I hate the fact Jericho ever entered a feud with OC, let alone lost 2 out of 3 matches with him. God damn.


Agreed, especially when it's hard to see where and how they use Orange Cassidy going forward. He'll never be a main eventer. They've sacrificed the credibility of Jericho for someone who is an upper midcarder, at best. Who does he feud with? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## RapShepard

Hephaesteus said:


> this clown has two clean losses to cassidy. OMFG


It's his admirable that he wants to help talent. But this is a clear ego move outside of kayfabe. He thinks he can make anything he over. He saw OC was over but had doubters and decided he'd make him official.


----------



## Erik.

Wait.... did Excalibur just spoil the main event?


----------



## omaroo

Tony the ultimate mark. I'm certain that moron thinks this is the best ppv of all time lol.

Elite and Tony have no clue what's so ever what they are doing.

Alternative my ass.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The only way Jericho comes back from this is if he goes away for the rest of the year, and loses 40 lbs. 

Nobody is ever taking OC seriously as a main eventer. I liked him at first as a low card comedic character, but this is unforgiveable.


----------



## Kestrel

WrestleFAQ said:


> You have to give Jericho credit, he's fully committed to helping make O.C. a star. I would have given the rub to someone with more substance, but he\s been completely selfless in this feud.


Absolutely down with this point of view, tbh. Everyone talks about how old legends should be putting over new guys and making new stars. Well... this is what that looks like.

Of course, when this happens the narrative from everyone is the star is ruining his legacy. Can't win sometimes, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is it just me or did Jericho/Cassidy just did an over the top gimmick match that only rivals something out of Vince Russo's playmate. I still enjoyed it though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MJF winning can save this fucking show. Please baby Jesus CMON


----------



## Stellar

OCs music really doesn't fit the gimmick at all. I like the beat but not with OC.

As for the match, it's whatever. At least Jericho didn't lose by getting pinned. Pretty sure that he is hitting the shower after that.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Jericho has completely ruined his career. I hope the investement was worthwhile, TK.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I can't wait for Cornette's podcast.


----------



## rbl85

Wolf Mark said:


> Jericho has completely ruined his career. I hope the investement was worthwhile, TK.


The exaggeration XD


----------



## Wolf Mark

Oracle said:


> Did tony just call this one of the all time greatest rivalries.
> 
> good lord


When Tony goes full kissass mode, he's unstoppable.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WE DESERVE BETTER!


----------



## Hephaesteus

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can't wait for Cornette's podcast.


You'll be disappointed, he appears to be use to these things nowadays.


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> The exaggeration XD


Not at all; a win over Jericho means fuck all now


----------



## La Parka

MJF title win please


----------



## omaroo

Well done AEW for such a crap ppv after all the hype.

Hardly any positives to take away from this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hephaesteus said:


> You'll be disappointed, he appears to be use to these things nowadays.


I'm used to AEW idiocy but even I'm getting crotchety about how garbage this all sounds.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> MJF winning can save this fucking show. Please baby Jesus CMON


I dont think that will happen.


----------



## Erik.

MJF finally used his good theme.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> I dont think that will happen.


MJF is not ready for it.


----------



## RapShepard

WrestleFAQ said:


> You have to give Jericho credit, he's fully committed to helping make O.C. a star. I would have given the rub to someone with more substance, but he\s been completely selfless in this feud.


Not selfless it's an ego move


----------



## TheFiend666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302445047053463552


----------



## MoxAsylum

I’m a Mox fan but MJF deserves this


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> Well done AEW for such a crap ppv after all the hype.
> 
> Hardly any positives to take away from this.


Another one? You don't stop, man. You already said it 11 times.


----------



## Hephaesteus

RapShepard said:


> It's his admirable that he wants to help talent. But this is a clear ego move outside of kayfabe. He thinks he can make anything he over. He saw OC was over but had doubters and decided he'd make him official.


Jericho can do and put over what he wants, but as the first aew champion, there is no way in the world that he shouldve eaten 1 loss much less 2. Lowers the prestige of the belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302445047053463552


----------



## Cult03

This company is a wrestling parody and not a good one. It's hit embarrassing levels of bad and I understand that people are allowed to have opinions but if you think this show is any good you have fucking terrible opinions and nobody should ever take you seriously again. I'm embarrassed that I was ever excited by this bullshit company.


----------



## TripleG

For anyone saying what happened with Matt would never happen in WWE, I'm pretty sure I saw Kairi Sane get knocked out of her gourd in a TLC Match and the match not only continued, but went pretty long. 

And don't make me bring up Owen Hart. 

Just saying, don't make this a AEW Vs. WWE thing. Wrestlers need to be taken care of, and sometimes that means telling them no when they say they can go. 

Getting back to the show, did Excalibur blow the main event result?


----------



## Mister Sinister

-Shida vs Rosa was the savior of this PPV.
-The tag title match went too long. The PPV went too long. It's time to end the show and they are starting the co-main event. There were too many damn matches on the card. Why was there a Dork Order match on PPV? Why the random match with Bucks vs Jurassic Express?
-The Casino Royal should be its own PPV and feature a full deck of participants.
-That Sydal debut was something else. No one will ever forget this PPV.
-Garbage wrestling for half the PPV, and Hardy almost got brained. Quit this shit already before someone is paralyzed.
-The chaos after Matt Hardy got KOed, and the ref didn't know what to do, and they ended the match and restarted the match after they realized they just retired Matt f'n Hardy per the match gimmick-- that was some all-time f' ups in wrestling history stuff right there. I was in disbelief that I was actually getting to see something so stupid unfold live.
-Please, no more cinematic matches ever, forever.
-At least the pools of piss looked like they were designed to be an extension of the apron. This would fit better with the upcoming Russo special-- the Sabian/Ford wedding. Everyone would like to see Ford dropped into a pool while wearing a white dress.
-*Has anyone asked why, why, why does Lance Archer need enter the royal to get a title shot when he is the number one contender already? WTF is going on here? This is bananas.*


----------



## Erik.

TripleG said:


> Getting back to the show, did Excalibur blow the main event result?


Sounded like it.

Could of course just have been a bit of a stutter.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

They are really, really going to have to pick their game up from next week.


----------



## Kestrel

TripleG said:


> Getting back to the show, did Excalibur blow the main event result?


What did he say?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Moxley has to come in from the crowd because it makes him 'edgy'."I don't play by the rules" smh.


----------



## Cult03

CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, Steve Austin, Sting and The Rock could debut in this segment and I wouldn't trust them to not completely bury each and every one of them. 

MJF is about to be buried before he even gets started as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> This company is a wrestling parody and not a good one. It's hit embarrassing levels of bad and I understand that people are allowed to have opinions but if you think this show is any good you have fucking terrible opinions and nobody should ever take you seriously again. I'm embarrassed that I was ever excited by this bullshit company.


I don't think anyone truly buys this as being a good show. Some people know it's bad and will just defend anyway.


----------



## La Parka

MJF is just so much better than everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Alright_Mate

so many overrated this PPV to begin with.

The card was bang average and that’s what we’ve got, a bang average PPV.


----------



## omaroo

Have to say this is getting to WCW bad in its dying says.


----------



## Erik.

Kestrel said:


> What did he say?


"On Dynamite we'll be hearing from the new world champion...... the world champion.."

Or something like that.


----------



## Chris22

I love MJF's gear!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Don't forget...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ehhhh I dunno man, some parodies are good...


I didn't say they weren't haha. I said this wasn't a good parody


----------



## Erik.

Alright_Mate said:


> so many overrated this PPV to begin with.
> 
> The card was bang average and that’s what we’ve got, a bang average PPV.


It was a 3 match card.

2 of those 3 matches delivered - the 3rd just started.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> so many overrated this PPV to begin with.
> 
> The card was bang average and that’s what we’ve got, a bang average PPV.


At least the matches who were supposed to be good were good.


----------



## ProjectGargano

How do you all regularly see something that you hate? Some of you say the same thing every week and still watch the show the week after. LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> Have to say this is getting to WCW bad in its dying says.


12 times


----------



## Marbar

First off i hope matt is alright. I realize that accidents hapen but the need to cut out some of these spots just to get a pop. How many times do we see it weekly on Dynamite. Enough already. That match should have been called immediately.


----------



## omaroo

Give credit Tony sure as hell knows how to promote. But guy clearly can't admit mistakes and where things have gone wrong.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302445682821914626


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> I didn't say they weren't haha. I said this wasn't a good parody


Yeah, my bad, dumb post. I'll blame how dull this PPV is.


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


Well he couldn't know that Hardy was going to hurt himself 5 min in his match....


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


----------



## rbl85

Marbar said:


> First off i hope matt is alright. I realize that accidents hapen but the need to cut out some of these spots just to get a pop. *How many times do we see it weekly on Dynamite.* Enough already. That match should have been called immediately.


Rarely


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> How do you all regularly see something that you hate? Some of you say the same thing every week and still watch the show the week after. LOL


Some of you continue to visit this website despite hating other people having opinions. How's that any different? 

Why we watch has been explained 678 times.


----------



## Stellar

ProjectGargano said:


> How do you all regularly see something that you hate? Some of you say the same thing every week and still watch the show the week after. LOL


...because they have miserable lives. Some of us have learned to just ignore them at this point as all they ever do is be negative on here.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cult03 said:


> Some of you continue to visit this website despite hating other people having opinions. How's that any different?
> 
> Why we watch has been explained 678 times.


Masochism?


----------



## TripleG

Kestrel said:


> What did he say?


They were hyping Dynamite this week and he said something like "We will have the new AEW Champion....or retaining AEW Champion"


----------



## TheFiend666

Erik. said:


> It was a 3 match card.
> 
> 2 of those 3 matches delivered - the 3rd just started.


Post like these are just as bad as people hating on the show....LOL


----------



## Freezer Geezer

MJF winning would actually salvage this PPV a fair bit.

-Mox chasing MJF
-Omega/Bucks tension with Page
-Cody/Brodie
-FTR winning the titles.

Would give a fair bit of intrigue for Dynamite on Wednesday at least.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Erik. said:


> It was a 3 match card.
> 
> 2 of those 3 matches delivered - the 3rd just started.


Exactly. 3 matches stood out above the rest. The rest of the card on paper was average. Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express was solid, rest has been poor.



rbl85 said:


> At least the matches who were supposed to be good were good.


Yep.

But the haters will of course over exaggerate and call this PPV a shitfest.


----------



## Erik.

TheFiend666 said:


> Post like these are just as bad as people hating on the show....LOL


----------



## MoxAsylum

Alright_Mate said:


> Exactly. 3 matches stood out above the rest. The rest of the card on paper was average. Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express was solid, rest has been poor.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> But the haters will of course over exaggerate and call this PPV a shitfest.


Dude this PPV is awful just stop


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don't forget...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242


best wrestling show since pandemic? there's been better Dynamites!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alright_Mate said:


> Exactly. 3 matches stood out above the rest. The rest of the card on paper was average. Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express was solid, rest has been poor.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> But the haters will of course over exaggerate and call this PPV a shitfest.


Every match on a PPV is meant to be good.

Seriously, some of you guys I swear...


----------



## Erik.

Wardlow definitely has star material.


----------



## rbl85

MoxAsylum said:


> Dude this PPV is awful just stop


Shut up he can like something if he wants.....


----------



## MoxAsylum

Excalibur is such an awful announcer


----------



## TheFiend666

This just needs to end.....Way to long of a PPV


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> Masochism?


Potential, our favourite wrestlers being there, gullibility and believing Tony Khans bullshit too often, having no other options, enjoying half of the show sometimes (Not recently though). It's much easier to get us to explain why we watch than it is to get some of the Super fans to explain why they enjoy certain things. If Hangman, Jericho, Archer, MJF, PAC, Penta, Starks and Santana went to another company I'd never watch this bullshit joke of a company again


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Cult03 said:


> This company is a wrestling parody and not a good one. It's hit embarrassing levels of bad and I understand that people are allowed to have opinions but if you think this show is any good you have fucking terrible opinions and nobody should ever take you seriously again. I'm embarrassed that I was ever excited by this bullshit company.


Blah blah blah I hate aew so many words for your pointless statement


----------



## Freezer Geezer

MoxAsylum said:


> Excalibur is such an awful announcer


I can't lie I have enjoyed the product a lot less since he's been back. Not sure if it's just a coincidence, not sure he can be totally blamed. Taz is better in that spot though.


----------



## Kestrel

Matt Hardy's wife tweeted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302427808392675329


----------



## Erik.

MJF is such a breath of fresh air in the ring.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm enjoying this match. Nice to see some strong psychology and storytelling in this. 

However, is All Out supposed to be the Wrestlemania of AEW? Cause this is almost a 4 hour PPV thus far.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> It was a 3 match card.
> 
> 2 of those 3 matches delivered - the 3rd just started.





rbl85 said:


> At least the matches who were supposed to be good were good.


Fucking Christ guys


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox is stiff as fuck.


----------



## Hephaesteus

is it me or do these shows get alot of juice in them


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Christ guys


Did they not?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Chip Chipperson said:


> Every match on a PPV is meant to be good.


Nice sarcasm.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Wardlow definitely has star material.


For sure


----------



## theced

Dentist match, battle royal and Hardy vs Sammy have been bad, rest is good, now move on to the main event!


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Christ guys


Well i bought the PPV for Bucks vs JE, the women match, the tag team titles match, Jericho vs OC and Mox vs MJF.

So far i'm happy with what i've seen


----------



## Cult03

MrMeeseeks said:


> Blah blah blah I hate aew so many words for your pointless statement


Good response. I hate what AEW does now, I'm not a fan. Not entirely sure how anyone can be at this point. At this point you guys are the same as the beaten WWE fan who still watches despite it being terrible. At least they can often admit when things are bad. This is fucking bad.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Freezer Geezer said:


> I can't lie I have enjoyed the product a lot less since he's been back. Not sure if it's just a coincidence, not sure he can be totally blamed. Taz is better in that spot though.


Facts. It’s refreshing listening to Taz over this masked idiot.


----------



## Wolf Mark

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm enjoying this match. Nice to see some strong psychology and storytelling in this.
> 
> However, is All Out supposed to be the Wrestlemania of AEW? Cause this is almost a 4 hour PPV thus far.


I never know. I wonder if the big show is All In or All Out or something else. lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cult03 said:


> Potential, our favourite wrestlers being there, gullibility and believing Tony Khans bullshit too often, having no other options, enjoying half of the show sometimes (Not recently though). It's much easier to get us to explain why we watch than it is to get some of the Super fans to explain why they enjoy certain things. If Hangman, Jericho, Archer, MJF, PAC, Penta, Starks and Santana went to another company I'd never watch this bullshit joke of a company again


There are others companies with good wrestlers, even at the same schedule of AEW. When I hate something I just dont watch. Of course this is not being a good PPV, and sometimes they make shit decisions and Dynamites, but IMO, generally the product has been good.


----------



## Hephaesteus

jesus moxley stop using the arm that is supposed to be fucked up


----------



## MoxAsylum

Best matches of the night was Omega/Page vs FTR, the women’s championship match and this match with MJF and Moxley


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Did they not?





rbl85 said:


> Well i bought the PPV for Bucks vs JE, the women match, the tag team titles match, Jericho vs OC and Mox vs MJF.
> 
> So far i'm happy with what i've seen


Look if y'all enjoyed the 3 title matches I get it. But arguing that only 3 matches we're supposed to be good or that only the big matches delivered shows how meh the PPV has been. 

For me it's a solid C territory. It's not the worst PPV I've seen by far. But the meh Go Home show just amplifies the mehness of the PPV.


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> There are others companies with good wrestlers, even at the same schedule of AEW. When I hate something I just dont watch. Of course this is not being a good PPV, and sometimes they make shit decisions and Dynamites, but IMO, generally the product has been good.


I am aware. None of them have been on for a while. I didn't always hate AEW, despite what many posters on here would say. I thought they could get better though. I was wrong. Generally the product has been average. People just want it to be better than WWE so badly they refuse to see this for what it is. They just had my favourite wrestler ever lose to Orange Fucking Cassidy. How am I supposed to feel about this shit show. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> Potential, our favourite wrestlers being there, gullibility and believing Tony Khans bullshit too often, having no other options, enjoying half of the show sometimes (Not recently though). It's much easier to get us to explain why we watch than it is to get some of the Super fans to explain why they enjoy certain things. If Hangman, Jericho, Archer, MJF, PAC, Penta, Starks and Santana went to another company I'd never watch this bullshit joke of a company again


Didn't you compare 120 lb Orange Cassidy to The Rock a mere two months(or less) ago?


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Look if y'all enjoyed the 3 title matches I get it. But arguing that only 3 matches we're supposed to be good or that only the big matches delivered shows how meh the PPV has been.
> 
> For me it's a solid C territory. It's not the worst PPV I've seen by far. But the meh Go Home show just amplifies the mehness of the PPV.


I didn't say the PPV was good based on the 3 matches delivering.

The guy said it was an average card and that's why it was an average PPV - I agreed it was an average card.

I think for the most part the PPV has been fine. Probably the weakest PPV that the company have put out though - but I am glad that the matches I paid for have delivered. Shida/Thunder Rosa was great, the tag match was MOTN and I am really enjoying Moxley/MJF

Just a shame the other matches couldn't beat my estimations - Bucks/Jungle Express was good but I had a feeling it would be.


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> Didn't you compare 120 lb Orange Cassidy to The Rock a mere two months(or less) ago?


Dave Meltzer hacked my account. He told me I had to be a parody to fit in


----------



## dmcrisp116x

Battle Royal should've been during the Buy In, scrap big swole, shorten dark order match, Thunderosa Wins, Kenny actually turns and beats the crap out of Hangman and the Bucks join in, no Mimosa match, and you have a great PPV and about an hour cut off. This booking tonight, makes me worry about AEW. They should've known better. This like they didn't give a fuck.


----------



## MoxAsylum

This match has excellent storytelling


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cult03 said:


> I am aware. None of them have been on for a while. I didn't always hate AEW, despite what many posters on here would say. I thought they could get better though. I was wrong. Generally the product has been average. People just want it to be better than WWE so badly they refuse to see this for what it is. They just had my favourite wrestler ever lose to Orange Fucking Cassidy. How am I supposed to feel about this shit show. I'm embarrassed.


I understand you, maybe my response shouldn't have been for you, but there is many people here that hates everything in this company or are WWE marks and are here only to talk shit. Look at Nathan Mayberry for example.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Look if y'all enjoyed the 3 title matches I get it. But arguing that only 3 matches we're supposed to be good or that only the big matches delivered shows how meh the PPV has been.
> 
> For me it's a solid C territory. It's not the worst PPV I've seen by far. But the meh Go Home show just amplifies the mehness of the PPV.


I'm not saying only those 3 were supposed to be good but since i didn't really watch the other i don't care XD


----------



## Erik.

MJF definitely proving he belongs in the main event.

He was definitely questioned after that Cody match - but the Jungle Boy match and now this one with Moxley show that he's nearly a complete package.


----------



## TheFiend666

OMG please end so i can go to sleep....People in the crowd must be dying lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

MoxAsylum said:


> Best matches of the night was Omega/Page vs FTR, the women’s championship match and this match with MJF and Moxley


Look at the people involved. That's like saying the sky is blue.


----------



## NathanMayberry

ProjectGargano said:


> I understand you, maybe my response shouldn't have been for you, but there is many people here that hates everything in this company or are WWE marks and are here only to talk shit. Look at Nathan Mayberry for example.


Sorry for not liking this boring PPV.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This match has been awesome. Great psychology.


----------



## MoxAsylum

This is a MOTY candidate


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> Dave Meltzer hacked my account. He told me I had to be a parody to fit in


Hey - happens to the best of us.


----------



## ProjectGargano

NathanMayberry said:


> Sorry for not liking this boring PPV.


Nop, you talk shit here everyday, it is not only today.


----------



## One Shed

The crimson mask returns.


----------



## TheFiend666

Damn he really cut himself deep with that razor


----------



## Chris22

TheFiend666 said:


> This just needs to end.....Way to long of a PPV


I've been drinking and i just noticed the time.....but then WWE PPV's have been a fair bit shorter recently but this is almost 4 hours long. I don't mind though.


----------



## rbl85

MJF balding ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is MJF telling a goddamn epic story in the ring right now???


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## Klitschko

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm enjoying this match. Nice to see some strong psychology and storytelling in this.
> 
> However, is All Out supposed to be the Wrestlemania of AEW? Cause this is almost a 4 hour PPV thus far.


I think Double or Nothing is their big show. But ALL OUT is supposed to be the second biggest. Not sure tbh. 

Overall, decent ppv so far, but easily the worst that AEW has put on. Bucks/Jurrasic, Shida/Rosa, FTR/Page and Hangman have all been good. But yes there has also been a lot of crap tonight as well. Hard to excuse some of the stuff.


----------



## kyledriver

That was a great match, mjf as champion really excites me. Hopefully in the near future they pull the trigger

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

MJF doesn’t call it Crossrhodes you moronic Excalibur


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> I understand you, maybe my response shouldn't have been for you, but there is many people here that hates everything in this company or are WWE marks and are here only to talk shit. Look at Nathan Mayberry for example.


I've copped being called a hater since the beginning because I was critical of the company. I'm someone that's been called a hater and a troll for wanting AEW to be better, and giving a lot of examples of how they could be better. I've argued my case for months and it seems like I've just wasted my time. Garty, Optikk, rbl, and the rest of the AEW Super Fans have won. This place is very close to becoming the echo chamber they've begged for, simply because WWE and now AEW have killed our passion for the sport we all love. I've got nothing left to give it.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I didn't say the PPV was good based on the 3 matches delivering.
> 
> The guy said it was an average card and that's why it was an average PPV - I agreed it was an average card.
> 
> I think for the most part the PPV has been fine. Probably the weakest PPV that the company have put out though - but I am glad that the matches I paid for have delivered. Shida/Thunder Rosa was great, the tag match was MOTN and I am really enjoying Moxley/MJF
> 
> Just a shame the other matches couldn't beat my estimations - Bucks/Jungle Express was good but I had a feeling it would be.





rbl85 said:


> I'm not saying only those 3 were supposed to be good but since i didn't really watch the other i don't care XD


For me I liked the 2 tag matches but the women's and this main event I'm not digging. It's definitely their weakest PPV, but it's not like it's all time worst territory. I think it suffered from 3 necessary, but really poor gimmick matches


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man thats fucking bullshit. Fuck this.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I’m a Mox fan, but that was a bad call. MJF should of won


----------



## NathanMayberry

ProjectGargano said:


> Nop, you talk shit here everyday, it is not only today.


I'll join the circlejerk next time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Wanted MJF to win it, but that was one of the best matches I've seen this year. Probably only put the Page+Omega/Young Bucks match above it. Loved the psychology, storytelling, perfectly mixed in some great nearfalls, and also seems to have planted the seeds for an MJF/Wardlow split. 

There were other good/great matches, but this was the match this PPV needs. MOTN.


----------



## TripleG

MJF should be AEW Champion! 

Screw job! SCREW JOB!


----------



## MoxAsylum

What was the point of the stipulation when he still used his finisher ?


----------



## Oracle

I would have pulled the trigger and went with MJF. 

disappointing


----------



## Erik.

Clever finish. Glad they didn't have MJF tap.

MJF about to eviscerate Wardlow this Wednesday.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MJF should've won.

Mox isn't losing to Archer, oh well.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well done Wardlow you prick.

Good match and great performance from MJF, wrestles just like his character, that of a complete prick.


----------



## La Parka

Enjoyed Baker and Swole, Bucks / Express, FTR and Omega and Page, MOX and MJF was good as well. 

Rosa and Shida was alright. Everything else was embarrassingly bad. 

Decent PPV, the matches that needed to be good were good. 

Its time for Jericho and Hardy to hang em up.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mox's face practically told us "You fucking thought MJF was walking out world champion right? We are not as predictable as you think and we will set you up for the next ride.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> For me I liked the 2 tag matches but the women's and this main event I'm not digging. It's definitely their weakest PPV, but it's not like it's all time worst territory. I think it suffered from 3 necessary, but really poor gimmick matches


What really hurt the PPV is the Hardy accident.


----------



## Hephaesteus

MoxAsylum said:


> What was the point of the stipulation when he still used his finisher ?


Story being that mjf got a taste of his own medicine. Shouldve just had moxley grab the ring and win that way


----------



## epfou1

Got a feeling MJF will protest that Mox win and end up World Champion on dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PavelGaborik said:


> MJF should've won.
> 
> Mox isn't losing to Archer, oh well.


He will 😉


----------



## Boldgerg

4/10 PPV.


----------



## Erik.

Mox: "You're gonna have to kill me"
Archer: "Everybody dies!"

Should be a good one.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox's face practically told us "You fucking thought MJF was walking out world champion right? We are not as predictable as you think and we will set you up for the next ride.


Archer was the next challenger, shouldve telegraphed the winner right there


----------



## NathanMayberry

All Out failed to deliver.. There's absolutely no denying it.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> What really hurt the PPV is the Hardy accident.


That too, but I think the majority of it just wasn't really good


----------



## imthegame19

MoxAsylum said:


> What was the point of the stipulation when he still used his finisher ?


Because it gives MJF excuse. Moxley technically cheated by using the move. When MJF was attempting to cheat and it backfired.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Khan has no balls.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I understand people wanted MJF to win to save this PPV and to create a new dynamic on Dynamite but it's just too soon for the kid. I would not have made the match, personally.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Gotta love it, the future star with all the potential in the world loses to the former WWE star to set up former WWE Star Vs 40 year old former WWE star as the next big feud.


----------



## Cult03

Erik. said:


> Clever finish. Glad they didn't have MJF tap.
> 
> MJF about to eviscerate Wardlow this Wednesday.


Clever? Haha what the fuck man. Having him use the one move that he signed off on not using is the opposite of clever. It's fucking lazy


----------



## Chris22

Shida/Rosa, Tag Championship match & MJF/Mox were the best things about this PPV. I liked Orange/Jericho mainly just for the new match type/spectacle. I was expecting a lot more from this PPV though.


----------



## Prosper

HOLY SHIT 67 pages lol!!! I havent seen this since 2004 during the HBK/HHH feud


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> 4/10 PPV.


Agreed. The bad outweighed the good tonight. Easily their worst PPV


----------



## RiverFenix

Bucks/Jurassic Express was a decent opener (Britt/Swole should have been left on Pre-show)
Shida vs Rosa good to very good and probably best women's match in AEWto date
FTR vs Omega/Page was very good, probably hurt by expectations and blue ballin' the heel turn
Moxley vs MJF was was damn great. I was enamored and it legit could have gone either way late. 

CBR is always a bit of a mess. Hurt hard by Sydal botch and needless Darby bump. But right guy won. Archer vs Moxley is a big time program. 

Never felt Jericho/OC feud and am on record here all along with that so expected nothing. 

Dark Order should have won. I didn't hate the match though, it's a breather match. It set up Dynamite, which I'm fine with for undercard PPV matches. 

Hardy match should have been stopped. Full stop. Khan has to come out and say as much and accept responsibility for the terrible call there. No Contest the easy out or write Matt off for a few months and come back as a different broken character. 

Britt match should have been on pre-show. 

Given the matches I wanted to see all delivered I'm happy with the PPV. 

Moxley vs MJF will continue given he used the paradigm shift which was banned, but MJF was trying to cheat at that very moment. 

Tony Khan should pay Corgan to release Thunder Rosa to AEW. 

Why bring in Matt Sydal? I mean he's good and all, but very nondescript character his whole career. Given the size of their roster it wasn't near a need.


----------



## Chan Hung

Main event was pretty good. Was hoping for an MJF win. Overall the ppv was a 5/10. It was definitely too long in most parts, nothing really memorable, and to be honest theres been Dynamites better on TNT for free. All Out 2020 was one of the weakest if not, the weakest PPV they've had.


----------



## kyledriver

Enjoyed the bucks vs je
omega and page vs ftr
Shida vs rosa
Mox.vs mjf

Everything else was dynamite worthy 

Too bad what happened with Matt. He should've just stayed down and sammy could build on his super heel persona by laughing at him like he was. Then they cut and they're trying to continue. Aubrey even let us know, he's hurt.

I'd give it a 6.5/10 probably the worst love they've done. Still enjoyed a lot of it. Also felt bad for that guy who debuted in the battle royal lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Even pro AEW reddit is ripping this show to shit lol. Jeez.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'd say the PPV delivered, but it definitely had it's faults. The bad opening with the Baker/Swole match (no idea why this opened the main show) was probably the worst thing of the night. The battle royale was mediocre. Jericho/Cassidy was what it was. The 8-man tag was unspectacular (plus I'm sick of these big tag matches). Oh, and the Hardy match was a disaster.

Still, the Young Bucks/Jurrasic Express match was really good. The tag title and womens title matches were great. The World Title match was amazing. It was a mixed bag, but I think the good outweighed the bad.


----------



## Chris22

This is still MJF's first official loss? At least he lost to the actual champion and the finish kinda protected him sooo.....


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> That too, but I think the majority of it just wasn't really good


It depend on everybody taste but i liked more matches than dislike.

I'm sure there things that some of you like and i don't like, not the same culture after all.


----------



## Blaze2k2

Solid PPV. The only match I hated was the Baker/Swole match. 8/10


----------



## taker1986

The 3 title matches more than delivered. Jericho/OC was OK but wrong guy won. Same with the 8 man tag match, that should've been a dominant win for the Dark Order, not a good night for them. 

Overall I'd say the weakest PPV they've had this year, but the title matches were great.


----------



## Erik.

I don't think MJF/Mox is over, personally.

The contract states Moxley cannot win by the paradigm shift. Not sure the referee not seeing it matters considering it's literally on camera that he won by paradigm shift. I'm sure MJF will bring that up - I wonder if we get our first ever triple threat world title match between Archer, MJFand Moxley as a way of perhaps a title change?


----------



## ProjectGargano

MJF vs Wardlow next? It should be interesting.


----------



## RapShepard

Blaze2k2 said:


> Solid PPV. The only match I hated was the Baker/Swole match. 8/10


you're full of shit right now


----------



## Wolf Mark

prosperwithdeen said:


> HOLY SHIT 67 pages lol!!! I havent seen this since 2004 during the HBK/HHH feud


That's pretty good. I remember visiting a few years ago and TNA threads had that many pages.


----------



## Chris22

Sammy/Hardy was probably gonna be a pretty good match too but was obviously cut way short due Hardy's fall.


----------



## La Parka

Blaze2k2 said:


> Solid PPV. The only match I hated was the Baker/Swole match. 8/10


Whos your weed guy? give me his number immediately


----------



## WrestleFAQ

AEW is afraid to deliver big moments.

No big turns. No big title changes. No big storyline developments.

It's like they have a scarcity mindset, and so they hold on to big moments as long as they can, and it's hurting the product. It's the total opposite of the Attitude Era, where the writers knew they could create big moments on a weekly basis, and so they were never afraid to pull the trigger.

This has been one of the main reasons WWE has been shit over the past 15 years, and AEW is falling into the same trap.


----------



## omaroo

Shit ppv.

Stupid insane booking.


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> MJF vs Wardlow next? It should be interesting.


MJF vs. Archer vs. Mox, in my view.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

....


----------



## One Shed

Overall a piss poor event. And I really did think it had 8/10 potential. Wow.


----------



## Blaze2k2

RapShepard said:


> you're full of shit right now [emoji23][emoji23]


Not at all. I liked it.


----------



## RapShepard

Blaze2k2 said:


> Not at all. I liked it.


Yeah sure [emoji1787]


----------



## Wolf Mark

WrestleFAQ said:


> AEW is afraid to deliver big moments.
> 
> No big turns. No big title changes. No big storyline developments.
> 
> It's like they have a scarcity mindset, and so they hold on to big moments as long as they can, and it's hurting the product. It's the total opposite of the Attitude Era, where the writers knew they could create big moments on a weekly basis, and so they were never afraid to pull the trigger.
> 
> This has been one of the main reasons WWE has been shit over the past 15 years, and AEW is falling into the same trap.


This has become a trend with them. They are so afraid to mimick WCW's mistakes or want to avoid Russo booking that they sort of go for the anti-climax no surprises way. For a young company they strangely do not like excitement.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Chris22 said:


> Sammy/Hardy was probably gonna be a pretty good match too but was obviously cut way short due Hardy's fall.


I agree, I think that incident cast a shadow upon the whole event. If that match goes to plan the show probably goes from being average to pretty good overall.


----------



## Prosper

8/10 PPV for me, I enjoyed myself tonight, expectations were high as fuck so I see why people would think I'm crazy for rating it that, full thoughts later


----------



## Hephaesteus

Erik. said:


> MJF vs. Archer vs. Mox, in my view.


What makes MJF a no.1 contender? He lost.


----------



## Cube2

WrestleFAQ said:


> AEW is afraid to deliver big moments.
> 
> No big turns. No big title changes. No big storyline developments.
> 
> It's like they have a scarcity mindset, and so they hold on to big moments as long as they can, and it's hurting the product. It's the total opposite of the Attitude Era, where the writers knew they could create big moments on a weekly basis, and so they were never afraid to pull the trigger.
> 
> This has been one of the main reasons WWE has been shit over the past 15 years, and AEW is falling into the same trap.


to bad the iwc blackballed those two writers.


----------



## Blaze2k2

La Parka said:


> Whos your weed guy? give me his number immediately


So now I got to be smoking weed because I enjoyed the ppv. Okay.


----------



## taker1986

Damn this thread has been pretty active. I watched the entire show from start to finish without posting anything. Looks like I missed the fun. Lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

People overhyped and overrated this card beyond extremes. The card had three stand out matches, the rest looked average and that’s exactly what we got. Thunder Rosa vs Shida, FTR vs Hangman & Omega and Moxley vs MJF all delivered. Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express produced a solid match. The rest of the show was unsurprisingly average.

The haters will no doubt shit over it because it wasn’t perfect, but this PPV was never going to be perfect because the card wasn’t perfect.

A bang average card delivered a bang average PPV, 6/10.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> I don't think MJF/Mox is over, personally.
> 
> The contract states Moxley cannot win by the paradigm shift. Not sure the referee not seeing it matters considering it's literally on camera that he won by paradigm shift. I'm sure MJF will bring that up - I wonder if we get our first ever triple threat world title match between Archer, MJFand Moxley as a way of perhaps a title change?


Moxley using the move cheated. Because he wasn't allowed to use the move. Just like MJF isn't allowed to hit people with a ring. It's same thing it just protects MJF and gives him a excuse. But I expect MJF to move onto something different. Considering end of ppv it looks like Mox already moved on to Archer. They didn't do stare down between Moxley/Cage at Double or Nothing. After Cage won Casino Ladder Match. This could be start of MJF/Wardlow feud. Since MJF will be mad at him.


----------



## Stellar

Just because YOU didn't enjoy it, doesn't make your opinion as fact or overrides others opinion that they enjoyed something that you didn't. Y'all seriously need to chill.


----------



## Erik.

Hephaesteus said:


> What makes MJF a no.1 contender? He lost.


Moxley won via paradigm shift.....

MJF will bring it up.


----------



## RiverFenix

A solid 6.5 out of 10 from me. Hardy/Guevara likely would have been very good which is a shame, and then the handling of the accident really cast a pall over the event. A good Hardy/Guevara could have had this an 8/10, which probably would have been it's ceiling given the Mimosa match and outcome. 

I liked it, and I think it will age well and be better on second viewing.


----------



## omaroo

Oh boy can't wait for the post ppv interview from Tony 

Deluded prick will spout how great the ppv was. Near perfection.


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> Gotta love it, the future star with all the potential in the world loses to the former WWE star to set up former WWE Star Vs 40 year old former WWE star as the next big feud.


I started catching up on this thread and Gotta love how you were not even watching the show and every single post you have made in here is just shitting on it. Like you literally seek out negative things to use. 

Show wasn't even THAT bad in the end. MJF/Moxley was a motyc, FTR/Hangman,Omega, Shida/Rosa, Bucks/Jurrassic were all good to great matches. 

And no im not just sucking AEW dick. It was still the worst show they have done. The opener was shit, the Hardy match was a disgrace, the 8 man tag was regular Dynamite level, and the Jericho match was sad and emaressing, and the stage and crowd were shit. 

its just the fact that people are acting like this show is December to Dismember levels of bad when it really wasn't.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The PPV was just Okay to me. Wasn't horrible but wasn't amazing either.


----------



## Whoanma

Almost all the matches I cared about delivered, so I’m not complaining, but what was bad was atrocious, like the cinematic match.


----------



## Chris22

taker1986 said:


> Damn this thread has been pretty active. I watched the entire show from start to finish without posting anything. Looks like I missed the fun. Lol


Some people got quite...passionate lol!


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> Yeah sure


He's allowed to have an opinion on the show, just like you.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> Moxley won via paradigm shift.....
> 
> MJF will bring it up.


He will be then will move onto something else. MJF was going to win title he would have tonight. The finish was to protect him and give him excuse. Not set up another match where MJF is going to take a pin.


----------



## Prosper

This thread is funny from what I've read because AEW is held at such a high standard. There are some people in here that I have seen rating WWE PPV's super high 😂


----------



## Blaze2k2

Cleaner Omega will be the one to take the belt off of Moxley.


----------



## taker1986

I'm happy Shida retained with a clean win. That's what I'm most happy about. I was worried she'd lose for a second lol. 

Tag match was also great but I wanted Kenny to go full on kicking the shit out of Page mode. 

Mox/MJF was much better than I expected. 

Dynamite should be pretty good as we reset some new feuds. I expect something big will happen.


----------



## Chris22

Blaze2k2 said:


> Cleaner Omega will be the one to take the belt off of Moxley.


Yeah, i think Lance Archer will get his shot on an episode of Dynamite and lose.


----------



## Whoanma

Blaze2k2 said:


> Cleaner Omega will be the one to take the belt off of Moxley.


I’d love to see that, but I don’t think it’s happening.


----------



## Klitschko

Alright_Mate said:


> People overhyped and overrated this card beyond extremes. The card had three stand out matches, the rest looked average and that’s exactly what we got. Thunder Rosa vs Shida, FTR vs Hangman & Omega and Moxley vs MJF all delivered. Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express produced a solid match. The rest of the show was unsurprisingly average.
> 
> The haters will no doubt shit over it because it wasn’t perfect, but this PPV was never going to be perfect because the card wasn’t perfect.
> 
> A bang average card delivered a bang average PPV, 6/10.


If you go back to some of the other threads, pretty much everyone was calling it a 3 match show. The tag title, world title and women's title and the rest meh. And everyone was hyped because of those matches and they all delivered. 

7/10 for me. Could have used some surprises but solid wrestling overall.


----------



## taker1986

Chris22 said:


> Some people got quite...passionate lol!


My main complaints are The Dark order losing after looking legit AF the last few weeks. They needed to continue this dominance. And also Jericho losing made no sense to me, this is about as bad as when he lost to Fandango at WM. That said he recovered from that pretty well by having a 5 star match with CM Punk just a couple of months after that, if anyone can regain momentum it's Jericho.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

The PPV was average overall in my opinion. However, what has become abundantly clear to me is that this PPV unfortunately is the hangover from this COVID pandemic period. Feuds put on the back burner due to talent not being available for a while, talent not being available full stop like PAC. I feel that the feuds we've had have suffered a fair bit as a result. 

However, whilst the PPV felt average. The story telling for the most part that can come from this show holds AEW in pretty good stead. Feuds that have dragged on far too long have also (hopefully) been closed (Jericho/OC and Swole/Baker). From here, hopefully the show can be refreshed a bit now they appear primed to start new programs.

-Mox goes into a feud with Archer, possibly involving MJF/Wardlow alongside it.
-FTR/Bucks and Hangman/Page should be compelling TV _if_ they finally pull the trigger on it.
-As much as I'm not a particularly big fan of Orange Cassidy, I'm interested to see how they book him going forward, who against and where they place him on the card.
-Jericho being humbled, Guevara losing (although in duplicitous circumstances). What happens with the Inner Circle from here? Jericho/Guevara feud incoming?
-Allin/Cage/Hobbs and Starks. This is something I forgot about during the show but it's actually potentially going to be a lot of fun. Hobbs has huge potential.
-Cody/Brodie and the stables. Where do they go from here? 

Just my two cents.


----------



## RapShepard

Klitschko said:


> He's allowed to have an opinion on the show, just like you.


Mhmm but saying that was a B quality PPV is less opinion and more bull shit. It's like calling The cinematic version of Avatar the last Airbender a cinematic masterpiece


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Pretty much I consistently enjoy AEW. But this one fell a bit flat and their poorest PPV effort thus far IMO. It would be tough to overcome that first hour - and I wonder what would have been had the Hardy/Sammy match gone as planned. I'd had very high hopes for that match. Things did improve and I liked the tag title and main event match alot. Unfortunate botches, a pretty lazy presentation, some bizarre booking decisions all hurt it. But there were also a few solid to very good matches. I kinda felt like I was watching the hometown football team that usually plays really well, come out on a Sunday and just play flat. Not gonna go nuts call them a trash company and all of that type of nonsense, but this one wasn't one of their better outings IMO.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> This thread is funny from what I've read because AEW is held at such a high standard. There are some people in here that I have seen rating WWE PPV's super high


What did you rate it?


----------



## Chan Hung

So what was going on with the order of the card LOL first thing I thought it was really drawn out in the beginning and it just didn't seem right


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Klitschko said:


> I started catching up on this thread and Gotta love how you were not even watching the show and every single post you have made in here is just shitting on it. Like you literally seek out negative things to use.
> 
> Show wasn't even THAT bad in the end. MJF/Moxley was a motyc, FTR/Hangman,Omega, Shida/Rosa, Bucks/Jurrassic were all good to great matches.
> 
> And no im not just sucking AEW dick. It was still the worst show they have done. The opener was shit, the Hardy match was a disgrace, the 8 man tag was regular Dynamite level, and the Jericho match was sad and emaressing, and the stage and crowd were shit.
> 
> its just the fact that people are acting like this show is December to Dismember levels of bad when it really wasn't.


Nah, I didn't buy it. Didn't trust AEW to deliver since I bought the last one and gave it a miss. I then finished writing some E-Mails, read the results and was horrified at some of the shit I was reading.

SO yeah, of course I shit on it. Debuted another old WWE star, sent a dude out there to work with a concussion, Orange Cassidy solidifies himself as the first homegrown AEW main event star and the predictable yet oh so boring former WWE star beating AEW homegrown talent deal.

Were you expecting me to like this? You've been around here long enough to know that I wouldn't, surely.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Should have had Avalon versus Cutler.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> What did you rate it?


I was gonna go 8/10 at first, but I'm going 7.5/10


----------



## Alright_Mate

Klitschko said:


> If you go back to some of the other threads, pretty much everyone was calling it a 3 match show. The tag title, world title and women's title and the rest meh. And everyone was hyped because of those matches and they all delivered.
> 
> 7/10 for me. Could have used some surprises but solid wrestling overall.


And that’s exactly what it was, but that didn’t stop people overhyping it. All the usual “I can’t wait for this” “This PPV is going to be great“ nonsense.

Sorry to say, but it was never going to reach those heights, because the card wasn’t great.

What I and many expected to deliver, delivered. The majority of the rest unsurprisingly failed.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

MoxAsylum said:


> What was the point of the stipulation when he still used his finisher ?


Has to be to further the feud


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Chan Hung said:


> So what was going on with the order of the card LOL first thing I thought it was really drawn out in the beginning and it just didn't seem right


Whoever put this show together tonight doesn't understand how to structure a card. You never start off with something like Britt/Swole you always want one of the best matches on the card to open.


----------



## Prosper

I can't believe how active this thread has been. Mods are probably having a field day right now.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I was gonna go 8/10 at first, but I'm going 7.5/10


Of course you couldn't go B lol. This was textbook meh PPV. It had too many low points to be good, but enough solid stuff to not be trash.


----------



## epfou1

It was AEW worst ppv in their history.

The botches were very bad. The booking decisions were bad.

No problem with FTR winning the title. But could of been perfectly setup by Young Bucks getting revenge on Hangman for costing their title shot.

I don’t get having a match in a dental business and not having Britt Baker win.

8 man match was a filler to lead to a Brodie Lee v Dustin Rhodes match on dynamite. They could set that up much better.

Women title match was good but that Hardy botch affected that match. Crowd couldn’t get in to it, while they were still taking about Hardy being concussed and stupidly continuing.

Battle Royale was a clusterfuck as usual.

I don’t have a problem with Jericho putting OC over. I think he was actually kind of predictable he was always going to go in the mimosa. Given it was his idea.

Main event was very good but I would of put the belt on MJF. They could of easily extend this feud, which eventually leads to a match when the paradigm shift is allowed.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Of course you couldn't go B lol. This was textbook meh PPV. It had too many low points to be good, but enough solid stuff to not be trash.


I think if they didn't tickle the fans balls on the Omega heel turn I would have given it a 8/10 lol


----------



## 3venflow

I was a bit underwhelmed by the show as a whole. I'd probably give it a 6/10 as it had some fantastic wrestling, but I always judge PPVs on the feeling of the show as a whole. Double or Nothing for me was a 9/10 in comparison.

- The cinematic match didn't bother me but didn't feel the right way to open the PPV. This is a result of Khan bowing to the weird ass fanatical women's wrestling fans on Twitter, who demanded it go on the PPV. Honestly, I would have found an in-ring match between these two less entertaining so whatever.

- I actually thought the Bucks vs Jurassics match was awesome and will probably be slept on because of its placement on the card. This should have opened the show. The Bucks were less obnoxious than they can be, working more as nasty heels than fancy spot merchants. Jungle Boy is really great and just gets better and better. I liked the match a lot.

- I thought the Casino match was ok, better than the one at Double or Nothing. But nothing special like nearly every battle royal in history (Rumble 92 is still the GOAT for me). Sydal's debut was a Shockmaster moment and if he's sticking around they should turn it into an angle by saying someone greased the ropes to sabotage him. But I think Sydal would be a good undercarder compared to some of the guys on Dark. Archer is a fine winner and I think he could be the last successful defense for Mox before he drops the belt.

- Matt vs Sammy was unfortunate. It really blurred the lines between work and shoot what happened, but it became clear his injury was legit. Some of the ever offended Twitter crowd said it killed the show for them. Meh, not for me, but I've been a wrestling fan all my life, seen Hayabusa crippled, Misawa die in the ring, and a concussion is a daily injury in life so I never really feared for Matt after he got up. Even so, that's two Hardy/Sammy matches in a row that have been messed up by unforeseen circumstances. It might be time to just end it.

- The women's match helped bring some normality back to the show after botches in the previous two. It was the best women's match AEW has done and Thunder Rosa is a level above the talent AEW has (besides Shida herself). I can't say I was enthralled, but it was a fine match. The problem is, I can only see the division returning to its mediocrity now because they don't have talent on Shida's level. I'm guessing Thunder Rosa isn't staying?

- The eight man tag match was well worked and did its job of telling a story and setting up a title match. Even so, it felt kind of flat like a fair bit of the show. IMO, Dustin is still a terrific worker and could teach a lot of wrestlers some basic stuff they seem to be missing. He will of course lose to Brodie and I guess most will be looking to see if Cody returns. Colt Cabana and QT Marshall should not be on PPVs.

- The tag title match was almost perfectly worked and yet missing something... a crowd. This match needed a real crowd to feed the emotion it has been building up. Kenny and Hangman both looked like stars in their entrances. Hangman looked incredibly good and his new ring gear rules. There's absolutely no reason for him not to be a main eventer and top babyface in the company. He's so likeable and excellent in the ring. Kenny is better in these long matches because he paces his spots more. That is why I want to see heel Kenny as champion, he should be able to have some great defenses. FTR are one of the slickest tag teams in a long time... and yet I don't find them _that_ compelling. I think if/when the new Horsemen forms they might be better as part of that. Even so, they made the right move dethroning Kenny and Omega as their slow building storyline needed to go to the next level. Interesting that they did not fully turn Kenny heel on the show, but all the signs are there for the Heelite.

- OC vs Jericho... I dunno. It was much better than the trainwreck on Dynamite recently, but I just can't get into OC. People love him and he is pulling in some good ratings, so I guess Khan is doing what's best for business. I just find him very lightweight and unconvincing. I don't see this guy becoming a main eventer who can work 25 minute matches... ever. Jericho is a selfless guy and I feel this whole angle was him trying to make OC a star. Maybe he succeeded, OC just isn't to my tastes.

- The main event saved the show for me. MJF is really damn good, ridiculously so for his age. He's not the level Okada was at the same age, but he is still in the 'generational talent' category. The main had everything I wanted. It felt like a wrestling match, like a world title match. It was intense, bloody, had good psychology and kept you guessing. The finish was a little meh in some respects for me and yet booking-wise it gave MJF an excuse for losing his unbeaten record. No doubt he'll be trying to get the result annulled and saying it didn't count. We may now also see the Wardlow/MJF split. I personally think they made the right decision keeping the belt on Mox. He's invincible at this stage and it gives their world title credibility. I think the next champion has to be Omega now, as much as I love Archer.

Some extra thoughts:

- JR was catastrophically bad tonight. His commentary was on a new level of awful and this is from someone who loves JR and what he's given to the business. I like Tony Schiavone and find Exalibur ok, just too try-hard geeky with all the niche references (really, a Super Dragon reference? This isn't the indies, mate.), but JR is dragging the product down. Like, it actively worsened the show for me. Unfortunately I can't see Tony Khan being ruthless like he was when he pulled Marvez out of the booth.

- In ways, bringing the crowd back has kind of backfired. It's made the wrestlers at ringside quiet and the crowd was very dead for much of the show, except things like Jericho and Mox.

- The PPV felt too long. Double or Nothing didn't feel too long for me, but All Out did.

- No Pac again. Gutted.


----------



## Whoanma

At least they’ve managed to pique my interest for next Dynamite. Can’t wait to see if/when/how Kenny finally turns.


----------



## taker1986

prosperwithdeen said:


> I was gonna go 8/10 at first, but I'm going 7.5/10


I'm giving it an 8/10 because the 3 title matches were some of the best matches I've seen this year. The good on this show was great, but the bad was very bad. Britt/Swole probably should've been left off the card, it's pretty clear she's not cleared to wrestle yet and probably won't be for another month or two. Pretty stupid of them to promise her this match on the Dynamite after Double or nothing, they backed themselves into a corner on that one.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think if they didn't tickle the fans balls on the Omega heel turn I would have given it a 8/10 lol


I think just the Swole, CBR, Dark Order loss, and unfortunate Matt situation did too much harm to truly recover. 

Though they deserve props for listening to fans saying they wanted individual. Entrances for the CBR. Folk criticized and they listened that deserves acknowledgement


----------



## Blaze2k2

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whoever put this show together tonight doesn't understand how to structure a card. You never start off with something like Britt/Swole you always want one of the best matches on the card to open.


They did that because people on Twitter were crying about the Baker/Swole match being on the pre-show so they caved in and moved it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

That was definitely AEW's worst PPV. 

Opener had a few moments but overall wasn't good. ~3/10

Bucks vs. JE was good and I liked that they teased heel Bucks. ~7/10

Battle Royale was pretty lame. Sydal debut will be remembered forever. ~4/10

8 Man Tag didn't feel like it mattered at all. Then Dustin gets the random title shot. 4/10

Shida vs. Rosa was solid. ~6/10

Tag Title match was disappointing to me honestly. I was expecting a classic and it was pretty boring. Easily the best part of it is seeing where they go with Kenny. ~6/10

Jericho and Cassidy was actually solid. They made that better than it had any right to be. ~7/10

The Matt/Sammy thing was nuts. I can't believe they let him continue. I don't buy that that was a work. It would've been better had they ended it after the X.

Main Event was awesome. Great, different feeling match from Mox and MJF. Excellent story, good protective finish to keep MJF in the hunt. I want this feud to continue. I do want Mox to lose the title to Kenny though. I don't think it's MJF's time yet. ~8/10


----------



## Freezer Geezer

...


----------



## imthegame19

MJF teasing what's next...?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302462572629766146


----------



## RapShepard

But this easily ranks under Payback, NXT Takeover, and Simmerslam


----------



## midgetlover69

I wont say its the worst (even though its up there) but this has to be legitimately the most boring ppv ive ever seen. Just long ass boring matches, a couple cheesy brawl "matches" and absolutely nothing noteworthy happening.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I think just the Swole, CBR, Dark Order loss, and unfortunate Matt situation did too much harm to truly recover.
> 
> Though they deserve props for listening to fans saying they wanted individual. Entrances for the CBR. Folk criticized and they listened that deserves acknowledgement


Yeah I liked that as well, they just need to start pulling the trigger more often and they'll be good

The Matt Hardy situation definitely hurt the show no doubt



RapShepard said:


> But this easily ranks under Payback, NXT Takeover, and Simmerslam


No way dude, Summerslam was terrible. It barely had any wrestling just stupid angles. Takeover was boring af. Payback can hold a candle to it though.


----------



## Wolf Mark

imthegame19 said:


> MJF teasing what's next...?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302462572629766146


I hope not. This pairing need to last for a long while.


----------



## taker1986

Anyway I might be a bit biased here but I genuinely thought the Shida match tonight was AEW's best Women's match to date. It was a tough spot for them to be in after what happened in the previous match but these two women fucking brought it.


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Anyway I might be a bit biased here but I genuinely thought the Shida match tonight was AEW's best Women's match to date. It was a tough spot for them to be in after what happened in the previous match but these two women fucking brought it.


Rosa vs Shida was awesome, I love Rosa she's my 2nd fav female talent after Becky Lynch


----------



## 3venflow

Wolf Mark said:


> I hope not. This pairing need to last for a long while.


Kenny's turning, the Bucks are turning... Cody might be turning (I'm having doubts now but what happens with the Horsemen angle?). They need some to go the other way. One option is Jericho. But Wardlow has mega-star potential and given that all the big men (except Luchasaurus) are heels, I think Wardlow turning could be a good thing.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Gotta love it, the future star with all the potential in the world loses to the former WWE star to set up former WWE Star Vs 40 year old former WWE star as the next big feud.


WWE signee. He did sweet fuck all in WWE. He became an actual star outside of WWE. Just because WWE calls their jobbers a star doesn't make it so. 

OK review time 

The tooth and nail absolutely sucked. Britt didn't look good. Swole didn't look good. God i hate cinematic matches. Fuck you Matt hardy for making them popular I hope you get dropped om your head.....wait too soon

Bucks and jurassic express ruled and to echo someone else's thoughts is the true opener 

The battle royal the right person won. Moving on 

Matt vs Sammy was fine and then it got uncomfortable. It was inevitable Matt was winning due to the stipulation but Jesus christ Matt you are on the wrong side of 40.Even Jeff is toning it down a little bit.

The womens title delivered

The DO cluster existed and now they are back to looking like shit

The tag match was fantastic right team won yada yada one of the few bright spots

The jericho mimosa match. Matt was the only one to win his speciality match. That's amusing. It was fine for what it was but Jesus christ the wrong person won. I'm genuinely concerned about cassidys booking. This is Otis winning the money in the bank bad

Mjf and mox delivered. I knew we were going to get a edge vs dolph ziggler finish. My guess is since mox cheated we are going to get a triple threat at full gear?

For this companies biggest ppv it had way too many misses to be fantastic. I'm excited for archer vs mox cause they killed it in japan. And hangman being set free from omega is fantastic. But so many bad decisions outside of 2 good ones.

6.5. Felt like a modern day wrestlemania


----------



## taker1986

prosperwithdeen said:


> Rosa vs Shida was awesome, I love Rosa she's my 2nd fav female talent after Becky Lynch


She's really good. I don't know what the situation is with her current contract but I hope she ends up signing with AEW. She'd be a great addition.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I liked that as well, they just need to start pulling the trigger more often and they'll be good
> 
> The Matt Hardy situation definitely hurt the show no doubt


I say this often, but I think they get so caught up in not doing things WWE gets criticized for and go in the other extreme. WWE either thinks short term or pulls the trigger too early (IIconics) and they're doing the opposite even if it doesn't make much sense. 



> No way dude, Summerslam was terrible. It barely had any wrestling just stupid angles. Takeover was boring af. Payback can hold a candle to it though.


If you're going pure match length then sure SummerSlam and Payback didn't have a lot of wrestling. But me personally I think NXT and AEW both get overly long with the PPV matches. On one hand I get it since the have PPVs every 3 months so they want to deliver but tonight had 3 matches go 20+ minutes, 4 matches go 15+ minutes, the tag match went 14:50, and you got to assume Matt vs Sammy which went 9 was meant to be at least 7 minutes longer. I don't like long just because you can go long.


----------



## sideon

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I liked that as well, they just need to start pulling the trigger more often and they'll be good
> 
> The Matt Hardy situation definitely hurt the show no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> No way dude, Summerslam was terrible. It barely had any wrestling just stupid angles. Takeover was boring af. Payback can hold a candle to it though.


The majority agree that SummerSlam was a hit ppv, and what the heel are you talking about saying that it didn't have any wrestling? That doesn't even make any damn sense because the whole ppv was wrestling.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Any of you responsible for this? Lmao


----------



## Prosper

sideon said:


> The majority agree that SummerSlam was a hit ppv, and what the heel are you talking about saying that it didn't have any wrestling? That doesn't even make any damn sense because the whole ppv was wrestling.


From what I've seen most think that it was garbage and loved Payback a lot more. Lets look at the card:

Apollo vs MVP - LOL
Bayley vs Asuka - This was ok, but it wasn;t what it could have been because she had to wrestle Sasha later in the same night
Street Ptrofit vs Almas/Garza - LOL
Mandy Rose vs Sonya - Really?
Rollins vs Dominik - This was good
Asuka vs Sasha - See Bayley vs Asuka 
McIntyre vs Orton - This was good 
Fiend vs Braun - One of the worst matches I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Blaze2k2 said:


> They did that because people on Twitter were crying about the Baker/Swole match being on the pre-show so they caved in and moved it.


Yeah, I know that. A good booker would've put it 3rd, 4th or MAYBE 5th. You always want to start with good workrate OR if you don't have it (AEW does though) a character.

A random weirdly done cinematic match to open a PPV is just bad structure


----------



## Wolf Mark

So I've heard that Penelope Ford had a great shirt in an interview with her boyfriend. is that true and please show me the pic


----------



## ripcitydisciple

2.75 out of 5.


----------



## Jazminator

I enjoyed it overall, although nothing really stood out like at Revolution and Double or Nothing.

I enjoyed the Tooth and Nail Match. Rebel is hilarious.

The Bucks vs Jurassic Express match was awesome. I’d like to see a Jungle Boy/Nick Jackson singles match one day.

The Casino Battle Royals was just okay. I was underwhelmed by Matt Sydel as the mystery participant. I wonder how he botched that shooting star so badly?

Hardy/Guevara never really got untracked, for obvious reasons.

Shida/Rosa was great. I hope AEW returns the favor and allows Shida to challenge Rosa for the NWA Title.

Dark Order/Nightmare Family was bleah. 

The tag title match was very well done. It had the most predictable outcome, but it was still a good match. The sight of Hangman collapsing to the mat and Kenny not even bothering to catch him was super sad. Not sure why Kenny is upset at Hangman for.

The Mimosa Mayhem Match was fun, but also predictable. I’m curious to see where O.C. and Jericho go from here.

The world title match was the best match of the night...until the ending. It would have been better if a Mox simply choked MJF out. MJF looked really good.


----------



## imthegame19

Wolf Mark said:


> I hope not. This pairing need to last for a long while.


The problem is at some point you wanna do more with Wardlow. He's got great look and size. You don't wanna waste him in bodyguard role for too long. Right now the duo have been together for about 10 months. 


I do believe MJF character needs back up. But you can do that without Wardlow in that role forever. I could see something like Mox vs Wardlow. If Wardlow wins then MJF gets another title shot. With things backfiring on them again when they try to cheat. 


If it's me I would love to see MJF the leader of FTR, Spears and Tully group. Putting himself in the Flair Horseman role. While letting Wardlow and others feud with that group.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

GTFOH comparing this to the mundane WWE PPV's. Mox/MJF was MOTYC and the Tag Title match was excellent and the Women's title was very strong. Mimosa Mayhem was entertaining as hell it is just there are like 8-10 ppl on here who hate on OC. The Hardy thing was a debacle but anyone acting like WWE would do better just stop. I would have liked to see Dark Order win but Dustin is awesome and him getting a title match on Weds is cool with me. Archer winning was the correct result. The Britt thing was underwhelming and the Hardy thing was unfortunate but other than that I enjoyed the PPV throughly sorry some of you who usually bitch about most of AEW didn't like it. Cool go chill on WWE forums and beat off the Backslide of Doom or Roman winning the title despite showing up "late".


----------



## imthegame19

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, i think Lance Archer will get his shot on an episode of Dynamite and lose.


Nah Full Gear November 7th. There's only 9 Dynamites until that ppv. They will do some Mox/MJF/Wardlow follow up stuff for a few weeks. Then build to Mox/Archer around 6 or 7 week mark for Full Gear. Keep in mind when Brian Cage got title shot at Double or Nothing. They didn't schedule the match for 7 weeks after that ppv and ended up airing 8 weeks since Moxley missed July 8th show. So there's much less time between this ppv. Would be big rush to do Mox/Archer feud and something else on ppv.


----------



## taker1986

7 of the top 30 trending on the UK right now is about all out.


----------



## Wolf Mark

imthegame19 said:


> The problem is at some point you wanna do more with Wardlow. He's got great look and size. You don't wanna waste him in bodyguard role for too long. Right now the duo have been together for about 10 months.
> 
> 
> I do believe MJF character needs back up. But you can do that without Wardlow in that role forever. I could see something like Mox vs Wardlow. If Wardlow wins then MJF gets another title shot. With things backfiring on them again when they try to cheat.
> 
> 
> If it's me I would love to see MJF the leader of FTR, Spears and Tully group. Putting himself in the Flair Horseman role. While letting Wardlow and others feud with that group.


You've got a good point if MJF join a group I guess he could leave Wardlow. I guess I like associations to last more to become a classic pairing, you know. They could involve Wardow in various matches, being a tag team partner with MJF, maybe getting the tag titles down the line. I think it's also too soon for Wardlow to go from a silent bodyguard to single star. He needs more development. Look at the steps Kevin Nash and Batista had to go through before becoming their own men. There is no rush. If we throw Wardlow in there right now without help, I'm afraid he is gonna fall on his face. He's a huge investement that you cannot screw up.


----------



## taker1986

Love this picture. Signing these 4 would turn an average division into a very good one.


----------



## imthegame19

Full Gear could be looking like this..

1.Moxley vs Archer 
2.Cody vs Brodie Lee
3.Kenny Omega vs Adam Page 
4.Jericho vs Tyson 
5.Young Bucks vs FTR
6.MJF vs Wardlow??


----------



## imthegame19

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Has to be to further the feud


Nah it's to give MJF excuse to protect him. Now he can say he's undefeated still or say he never lost clean. Since Moxley used a banned move behind ref back to win.


It's kinda like Brian Cage saying I wouldn't have tapped and was going to get out of that armbar. I never lost Taz just was being over protective to his meal ticket. You didn't hear Cage say he wants another shot and be 3 way at All Out?


All of these finishes are done to protect guys in defeat not to set up rematches. If MJF lost clean to Paradigm shift. Well then he has no excuse. Now he can blame Wardlow for tossing in the ring poorly and distracting the ref. Which allowed Moxley to use the banned move and call Moxley cheater etc. 


Even though moral to the story is. MJF might have beat Moxley. Instead he tried to cheat. Which open the door for Moxley to respond and cheat right back. So it was great story telling. 


They might do a week or two follow up with Mox/MJF. Like they did with Mox/Jericho and Mox/Cage after their matches. Maybe they do Mox/Wardlow to with stip MJF gets another title shot if Wardlow wins or something. But we won't see Moxley and MJF in the ring together with title on the line again anytime soon most likely. Because if MJF was going to win it would have happen tonight and there's no reason to beat MJF again.


----------



## bdon

I am genuinely surprised at how many people did not enjoy this show. I legit thought it was great. Baker vs Swole sucked, because ALL goddamn cinematic matches suck. Matt Hardy nearly dying and stumbling while walking Was disheartening, but it was awesome to see him power through it.

Everyone talks about “the good old days when men were men”, yet we immediately shit on a truly awesome sight of intestinal fortitude that we would have seen in the old days. Which is it? Do we want the guys to be tough, or do we want to coddle them? It’s a last man standing match, so it is a perfect time to just let him get counted out and call the match, yet we have Hardy refusing to get up. How much did EVERYONE shit on the WWE for doing a fucking DQ at Hell in a Cell between Rollins and The Fiend?

I thought the pay per view was awesome, so I guess I’ll be lumped into the AEW apologists the next two months, back to being labeled a hater the following two months, and so on and so forth.

Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

imthegame19 said:


> Nah it's to give MJF excuse to protect him. Now he can say he's undefeated still or say he never lost clean. Since Moxley used a banned move behind ref back to win.
> 
> 
> It's kinda like Brian Cage saying I wouldn't have tapped and was going to get out of that armbar. I never lost Taz just was being over protective to his meal ticket. You didn't hear Cage say he wants another shot and be 3 way at All Out?
> 
> 
> All of these finishes are done to protect guys in defeat not to set up rematches. If MJF lost clean to Paradigm shift. Well then he has no excuse. Now he can blame Wardlow for tossing in the ring poorly and distracting the ref. Which allowed Moxley to use the banned move and call Moxley cheater etc.
> 
> 
> Even though moral to the story is. MJF might have beat Moxley. Instead he tried to cheat. Which open the door for Moxley to respond and cheat right back. So it was great story telling.
> 
> 
> They might do a week or two follow up with Mox/MJF. Like they did with Mox/Jericho and Mox/Cage after their matches. Maybe they do Mox/Wardlow to with stip MJF gets another title shot if Wardlow wins or something. But we won't see Moxley and MJF in the ring together with title on the line again anytime soon most likely. Because if MJF was going to win it would have happen tonight and there's no reason to beat MJF again.


Yes, the match was great storytelling. Both guys care about story. I love how Mox's title defenses all feel very different. I do hope they follow up on this though.


----------



## TheDraw

taker1986 said:


> 7 of the top 30 trending on the UK right now is about all out.
> 
> View attachment 90811
> View attachment 90812
> View attachment 90813
> View attachment 90814
> View attachment 90815


Good for them. Maybe next PPV they can do even more risky things to risk the lives of talent. Gotta get them likes and trend on twitter right?


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I am genuinely surprised at how many people did not enjoy this show. I legit thought it was great. Baker vs Swole sucked, because ALL goddamn cinematic matches suck. Matt Hardy nearly dying and stumbling while walking Was disheartening, but it was awesome to see him power through it.
> 
> Everyone talks about “the good old days when men were men”, yet we immediately shit on a truly awesome sight of intestinal fortitude that we would have seen in the old days. Which is it? Do we want the guys to be tough, or do we want to coddle them? It’s a last man standing match, so it is a perfect time to just let him get counted out and call the match, yet we have Hardy refusing to get up. How much did EVERYONE shit on the WWE for doing a fucking DQ at Hell in a Cell between Rollins and The Fiend?
> 
> I thought the pay per view was awesome, so I guess I’ll be lumped into the AEW apologists the next two months, back to being labeled a hater the following two months, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me.


.......bdon respecting matt hardy.......not being upset matt hardy won.......

Is reby behind you? Has senior Benjamin got you locked up in the shed?

Do you need us to send the NCPD to the hardy compound?


----------



## TheDraw

bdon said:


> I am genuinely surprised at how many people did not enjoy this show. I legit thought it was great. Baker vs Swole sucked, because ALL goddamn cinematic matches suck. Matt Hardy nearly dying and stumbling while walking Was disheartening, but it was awesome to see him power through it.
> 
> Everyone talks about “the good old days when men were men”, yet we immediately shit on a truly awesome sight of intestinal fortitude that we would have seen in the old days. Which is it? Do we want the guys to be tough, or do we want to coddle them? It’s a last man standing match, so it is a perfect time to just let him get counted out and call the match, yet we have Hardy refusing to get up. How much did EVERYONE shit on the WWE for doing a fucking DQ at Hell in a Cell between Rollins and The Fiend?
> 
> I thought the pay per view was awesome, so I guess I’ll be lumped into the AEW apologists the next two months, back to being labeled a hater the following two months, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me.





TheDraw said:


> Good for them. Maybe next PPV they can do even more risky things to risk the lives of talent. Gotta get them likes and trend on twitter right?





bdon said:


> I am genuinely surprised at how many people did not enjoy this show. I legit thought it was great. Baker vs Swole sucked, because ALL goddamn cinematic matches suck. Matt Hardy nearly dying and stumbling while walking Was disheartening, but it was awesome to see him power through it.
> 
> Everyone talks about “the good old days when men were men”, yet we immediately shit on a truly awesome sight of intestinal fortitude that we would have seen in the old days. Which is it? Do we want the guys to be tough, or do we want to coddle them? It’s a last man standing match, so it is a perfect time to just let him get counted out and call the match, yet we have Hardy refusing to get up. How much did EVERYONE shit on the WWE for doing a fucking DQ at Hell in a Cell between Rollins and The Fiend?
> 
> I thought the pay per view was awesome, so I guess I’ll be lumped into the AEW apologists the next two months, back to being labeled a hater the following two months, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me.


There's a time and a place for that. Dude fell 20 ft on the back of his head on concrete. You don't fuck around with that.

Your post honestly makes me sick to my stomach's. Matt is an idiot. He could have been confused and concussed after the fall. He shouldn't have a say if he continues or not because he might have been confused.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> .......bdon respecting matt hardy.......not being upset matt hardy won.......
> 
> Is reby behind you? Has senior Benjamin got you locked up in the shed?
> 
> Do you need us to send the NCPD to the hardy compound?


Hang on. I didn’t say I enjoyed the decision for Hardy to go over. I found that part stupid as hell. There is no reason for Hardy to beat Guevara. Like...what does that accomplish? Who does that fucking benefit? He’s been with the company for nearly 6 months, and he has YET to really put anyone over, and tonight was a perfect opportunity.

But...I can absolutely appreciate a performer who believes the show must go on. When my brother and I were in our backyard wrestling growing up, Mick Foley going back into the cage at Hell in a Cell was an iconic moment. Benoit’s realism was a way of life. We were spiking ourselves at 11-12 years old on DDT’s in the backyard to protect kayfabe for...the imaginary audience that we hoped to one day be working.

The match was awesome, even if sad seeing Hardy so out of it.


----------



## DammitChrist

prosperwithdeen said:


> Rosa vs Shida was awesome, I love Rosa she's my 2nd fav female talent after Becky Lynch


It's amazing how quickly Thunder Rosa has won me over within a 2-week span (after not being much familiar with her outside work beforehand).

Her match against Hikaru Shida was pretty good, and I genuinely believe that it's the best women's wrestling match in AEW's short history so far.

Kudos to both women for delivering tonight, and I REALLY hope to see more of Thunder Rosa soon. She's a badass


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I think as wrestling fans we're so desensitised to things because most of us have seen stuff like Sabu tearing his bicep open, Hayabusa breaking his neck, New Jack smashing his head on concrete and leaking brain fluid etc.

What we need to look at in regards to the Matt Hardy situation is that in an extreme circumstance with his wife and young children at home watching we could've seen the man die live on Pay Per View. The initial fall where he hit his head could've possible been a broken neck if landed the wrong way. We legitimately could've seen someone become a paraplegic or die live on Pay Per View today. Let that sink in.

And even worse was the negligence of the company. Aubrey did her best but it's clear she has no background in the medical field even as a first aider which was on display when she allowed Matt to be moved, Sammy clearly also has no idea because he continued to try and wrestle him. You've got an alleged doctor running around and apparently taking "I'm okay, doc" as a sign that this shit can continue, you've got a money mark backstage thinking more about how hard it'll be to book around this as opposed to making a decision and ending the fucking thing. It's just amateur as fuck.

It's not worth it for Matt to be risking his life for some billionaires fourth match on the card PPV. I hope he returns and tells Tony that he's not doing the stupid stunt bullshit anymore.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Hang on. I didn’t say I enjoyed the decision for Hardy to go over. I found that part stupid as hell. There is no reason for Hardy to beat Guevara. Like...what does that accomplish? Who does that fucking benefit? He’s been with the company for nearly 6 months, and he has YET to really put anyone over, and tonight was a perfect opportunity.
> 
> But...I can absolutely appreciate a performer who believes the show must go on. When my brother and I were in our backyard wrestling growing up, Mick Foley going back into the cage at Hell in a Cell was an iconic moment. Benoit’s realism was a way of life. We were spiking ourselves at 11-12 years old on DDT’s in the backyard to protect kayfabe for...the imaginary audience that we hoped to one day be working.
> 
> The match was awesome, even if sad seeing Hardy so out of it.


I know I'm just teasing. For all their faults the hardys are some of the bravest motherfuckers I've never met. Though if I'm honest I'm not convinced hardy was aware of anything after that spot. It really looks bad on their doctors part he was able to continue.

If he can clearly see the lights are on but nobody's home, why would he allow medical clearence?


----------



## fabi1982

I just watched highlights and read results yet and all I can say is AEW should stop overhyping shit. People in here were creaming their pants over „what if Brock/CM Punk/Miro shows up“ just for it to be fucking Matt Sydal. This is getting insane...will watch tomorrow, but what I have seen from the highlights I hope Hardy is ok and AEW should rethink their way of handling these situations.


----------



## thorn123

excellent ppv 8/10

Brit v swole . I was skeptical but it was pretty entertaining.
JE v TYB . Epic. I don’t know how anyone could not enjoy that. The bucks are awesome and Lucha is the best.
Battle Royale. Did not like the five at a time. Nice match. Some good bits.
Hardy v Sammy. The match should have been stopped.
Shida v Rosa. That’s how you do women’s wrestling
Dark order v nightmares. Wasn’t into this one. Wrestling was fine. Love seeing Dustin do the destroyer.
FTR v omega/page. I am probably the only person not an FTR fan so wasn’t super into it. Right team won for storyline
OC v Y2J ... wrong guy won. Props to Y2J for putting people over.
mjf v mox. Again I was hoping for a different result but it was good.
most results went the wrong way for me personally but apart from the hardy incident it was a great night of pro wrestling.


----------



## Punkhead

Was a very hit or miss show for me.

Baker vs Swole was a DUD, I'm not a fan of these "cinematic" matches at all and I really hope that it's only a thing during the pandemic era.

Bucks vs Jurassic Express was enjoyable, I liked it.

The Casino Battle Royal felt like a sloppy clusterfuck, much like the ladder match. I don't know what exactly it is, but AEW seems to be not very good at booking multi-man matches (with the exception of tag team matches). Though the concept of this battle royal is interesting.

Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara, it's obvious that the match had a lot more, but was cut short due to Matt's injury and they went straight to the finish. It's not AEW's fault that it was bad, but they really fucked up by not stopping it when they should have. After this, it kind of set a bad tone for the rest of the show, at least for me personally.

Shida vs Rosa felt like it was longer than it was supposed to be because it had to fill the time that the previous match didn't, but it didn't feel too long. It was a good match and I really hope AEW signs Thunder Rosa or at least has her stay for longer because AEW's women's division really needs her.

The 8-man tag match was fine, nothing spectacular, but at least it wasn't bad either.

The tag titles match delivered as expected, it was the highlight of the show for me. The whole angle has already made Adam Page a star and if it gives us The Cleaner Omega it will be the best thing that could possibly happen to AEW.

Mimosa Mayhem match I thought was a stupid gimmick match reminiscent of late-era WCW, trying to be different and gimmicky just for the sake of being that. Such matches aren't supposed to have good wrestling, which this one certainly didn't, but they're supposed to have at least some memorable spots or a memorable finish, which this one didn't either. At the end, all I'll remember from this match is that it happened.

Mox vs MJF was a good match, did what it was supposed to, gave MJF something to justify his loss and complain about, it will be interesting to see where his character goes from here.

Overall, I'd say I enjoyed it more than I didn't.


----------



## Not Lying

This might have been the worst AEW PPV but still enjoyed Bucks/JE, Jungle Boy is a future star. The 3 title matches were all very good and Archer being #1 contender is a great choice.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Skipped the opener. Looks like it was crap. But thanks god it was on the main card, right? goddamn Twitter dweebs.

Young Bucks vs JE - ***3/4
Great opener. Loved YB's new meanstreak. If the match was 2-3 minutes shorter it would've been perfect.

Casino Battle Royal was a mess, not as bad as the first one, but pretty bad on its own. Sonny eliminating Hager was disgusting, come fucking on.
At least Archer won. Sydal's debut sucked hard, felt really bad for him after the botched SSP, but he's a solid addition to the midcard.

Hardy vs Sammy - WTF. I'm done with Hardy. What a disastrous run it's been.

Shida vs Rosa - ***1/4
Holy shit, a wrestling match ! ! about time. Match was good, lacked drama and went too long as usual but all around good stuff. What's next for Shida?

Dark Order vs Nightmare Family - *3/4
You had one job AEW. What the fuck... Just end the Dark Order. It's over.

FTR vs Hangman and Omega - **3/4
So disappointing.

Skipped OC/ Jericho. Not in the mood and at this point I just want this show to end. Of fucking course OC won.

Mox vs MJF - ***
Yet another cheap finish. Unbelievable.

It's only fitting that right after the worst Dynamite ever we have AEW's worst PPV. Such an awful show with dreadful booking. What a waste of 3.75 hours.


----------



## zkorejo

Swole vs Baker was good for a short cinematic match. Nothing too special but not bad at all either. I enjoyed it.

Youngbucks vs JE was amazing. Loved it start to finish. Jungle Boy looked almost as good as Nick Jackson in the entire match and that is a high praise. Loved the heelish attitude of the Bucks. Solid match and an amazing first proper match.

Battle Royale was not good IMO. I was very bored through out and there was not much factions war as they set it up to be in the match. Archer and Cage didnt look like monsters at all. Felt bad for Matt Sydal slipping, the guy is very good. I am not sure if Archer winning is the right call. He will definitely lose the title match at some sort of a TV Special. He has already lost a big match once, this time he might not recover from it. I was hoping for someone else to win it other than Archer and Cage, simply because it only means losing another big match in the near future.

DO vs Nightmare Family was OK. Nothing special, only liked Brodie and Dustin interacting. I was surprised at NF winning this, I thought NF would fail and that would have Cody form his own new gang. Now I am thinking maybe Cody will turn heel on Dustin when he's back. That would make more sense than to turning heel and avenging the attack from DO. This also started the potential Colt Cabana vs Brodie Lee feud. I was fine with the finish as it helps further two different storylines. Smart booking.

Mimosa Match ... meh.. I wasnt paying attention to it. I am just glad this is over.

Tag team title match was very good. The match didnt even start and they got "This is Awesome" chants, goes on to show how this unorthodox way to storytelling is working in wrestling. Classic old school tag team action, FTR dictated the pacing of the match and it told the story of Omega and Hangman not working together as well as FTR due to their on going storyline beautifully. Although I enjoyed the slow paced, old school action, I couldn't help but feel the match was too long for my liking and should have ended 10 minutes earlier. Was fully expecting Omega turning after the end of the match and was rather pleasantly surprised how they continued the angle. Omega has had enough of it but he didnt want to snap on Hangman. He offered Bucks to follow him like the good old days and I want more of it... I definitely want to see what happens next. Loving this.

Mox vs MJF was a Solid match, a very impressive showing by MJF. The guy proved that he can hang in the mainevent and go a full length match. He is without a doubt the future of AEW. Loved the ending, it was done very smartly. Gives MJF a good excuse for his loss, lets him start his feud with Wardlow.

I enjoyed the show alot, I think the match card could have been better with Darby and Starks as a singles match. Archer not winning the BR. Matt Hardy injury was tough to watch but shit happens. Its wrestling and its definitely not the first time someone got hurt and continued working. I was concerned for Matt and hope he's okay. He doesnt need to take stupid bumps anymore. Let the younger guys bounce.

Overall I think the PPV was a 7. Excited for Dynamite.


----------



## sim8

At times this show felt like a longer Dynamite with cold matches like Bucks vs Jurassic Express (enjoyable for what it was but no reason for it to be on a PPV and make people pay for it) and a 8 man tag (a match type Dynamite seems to do on a weekly basis. Not a bad thing but if I'm getting 8 man tags for free then why would I pay for them. Not exactly an all star team either with the likes of QT Marshall).

At times this show felt like a bloody mess with the Matt Hardy situation and the God awful Big Swole match.

Easily the worst PPV AEW has put on so far. And on top of that they think I want to tune in to Dynamite this week to find out who will be Kips best man. 

Do better


----------



## Claro De Luna

Great PPV. The guys at AEW should be proud. People like Chip and his band of merry men will always bitch and moan no matter what. They are like vultures waiting for a morsel to pick at. I wish they would just go away. Heck he didn't even pay for the PPV, sounds like he illegally streamed it afterwards. Pathetic.

I'm actually a fan of Sydal's work on Impact so hope they give him good air time. Too bad about the botch though.

The Hardy situation is a tricky one. At least they finished the match real quick. Hopefully they come up with a plan of action for future occurrences.

They need to sign Thunder Rosa. Let's be honest NWA are most probably done. Exposure and money will be so much better for her on AEW. She's hot as well.

The Elite storyline is getting good. I feel sorry for Hangman lol.

Looking forward to Dynamite on Wednesday.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

The Battle Royale needs to go. I couldn't tell if half of the eliminations were botches or not, it's just a complete clusterfuck. And I think it's time for Matt Hardy to realise that his body can't take these bumps anymore. I still think he can be a valuable part of AEW's roster, but leave these crazy bumps to Sammy and Darby.


----------



## Erik.

My thoughts on the show:

I think it's definitely the 'worst' PPV that AEW have done since their inception, but that doesn't mean it was actually a bad PPV. Just shows how high the standards are for AEW delivering which is mostly all the time. I think they definitely delivered in their big 3 matches. Those three were the reasons I purchased the PPV so happy with that overall.

As I've said before, I only tend to watch what I actually like or I am invested in when it comes to AEW - and I'll always give something a chance to get me invested because these wrestlers work hard and deserve your time for you to make up their mind.

With that said, I didn't care for the opener. Not a fan of cinematic matches to begin with and I don't like that Britt Baker is out nor in a feud with Swole. This was AWFUL match placement though and almost set the tone for the show with how some things shouldn't have happened.

Ah, first real match of the night. Bucks vs. Jungle Express and to be honest, this was great. The Bucks are natural heels, absolute dicks who are so easy to hate so I am glad they're going down this route. Thought they worked brilliantly in this match and loved when they superkicked Stunt in the face. Luchasaurus got his stuff in but the highlight of the whole match for me was Jungle Boy - there really is just something about him isn't there? Almost every match he's in when it comes to a PPV, he stands out. Has all the makings of a top babyface for the company. 

Casino Battle Royale next - first disappointment of the night for me (for what I am interested in) - I think this was better than the first one, I liked that guys came down to their individual music as opposed to all 5 just coming out together like at Double or Nothing 2019 and Justin Roberts introducing them. Though I was shocked it took until Shawn Spears for someone to seriously just wait and take their time. Felt really bad for Sydal, though. Think he's a great talent and have always enjoyed his work but man, that was rough. He's probably hit that move 100000000 times and on his debut, he does that. Great to see Hobbs in there too and get put over by the commentators. No problems with Lance Archer winning to be honest, though I am still not 100% sure Eddie Kingston went over the top rope, maybe this is a future story plot.

Hardy/Sammy next - rough. I always thought Hardy changed his gimmick to work smarter and not harder? That spot was just brutally dangerous. Hardys back is to the table to start off with which spells danger and the table is far too close to the lift - said it already but Aubrey is the only person who comes out of this match looking good. Absolutely no way should it have continued. They should have called it off, ruled it a no contest and be done with it. Give Matt some time off to recover from a devastating injury and have Sammy ham it up on weekly television saying he ended the career of Hardy etc.

First big match - Shida vs. Thunder Rosa and this delivered on every scale. They made Thunder Rosa look fucking awesome. It'll be such a shame if this is the last time we see her in an AEW ring, but it's been a pleasure. Love her moveset, love her look, love everything about her really. Easily the best womens match in the companies history. Shida is a great champion but I do wonder where she goes from here. They still really haven't built up any legitimate competitors for her. I assume Big Swole gets a title shot next?

I actually liked the 8 man tag match. I thought it was decent for what it was. I know some people are confused as to why the Dark Order lost but it furthered two stories. Dustins team getting the win allowed a certain aspect of the feud to continue with Dustin now trying to avenge his brother by getting a shot at the TNT title and Cabana being given yet another opportunity to get a big win for the Dark Order only for this time to fail will see dark consequences for him as a result. The loss does nothing for Uno and Greyson as it doesn't go on their record and it does nothing for Brodie Lee who is still champion and will likely get a dominant win on Wednesday - it does however show Cabana is a loser which is the whole point.

MOTN for me was Hangman/Omega vs. FTR - I was genuinely tense watching. Like we all know FTR are winning, but how? What's going to happen afterwards? Almost as if throughout the match you're just waiting for it but then you're also getting sucked in to what was a superb match. FTR are just sooooooo good. Like they bring teams to their level. Page was looking top dollar in his tights by the way, definitely a better look for him in my opinion - slightly disappointed Omega didn't just smash him with the ringside chair at the end to be honest, but liked how he did leave the way he did, Bucks not even going with him (despite showing heel tendencies themselves) and Omega saying he needs a "CLEAN" break, yeah Kenny, I see you. 

Much like the opening match, I don't care much for Jericho/OC so didn't really focus or care much for it - it is what it is. Hopefully both men move on now. Jericho really should just take a break at this point and come back refreshed, in better shape and ready to tackle his next feud, which in all honesty for me should be just putting Sammy Guevara over. In fact, disband the Inner Circle this Wednesday and have Sammy beat him to a bloody pulpT.

Main event time and it definitely delivered. MJF worked the match brilliantly and Moxley, like he usually does for these big matches, delivers a stiff contest. Great visual of MJF gushing with blood and then Moxley having MJFs blood on his body. Again, despite knowing Moxley was going to win, it didn't take away anything from the match and the ending was actually really good. Whilst it really should tease more MJF/Wardlow, ultimately Moxley did 'cheat' to win. Just because the referee didn't see Moxley win with the paradigm shift, doesn't mean no one else saw it. The contract stated specifically that he couldn't use it - I have no doubt MJF will bring this up on Wednesday after berating Wardlow - and in all honesty, I could quite easily see our first ever triple threat world championship match.

I'd proabbly give the show a 6/10 to be honest.

5 of the 9 matches on the card were good, just over half (Bucks/JE, Shida/Rosa, 8 man, FTR/OmegaPage, Mox/MJF) and at least in one of the others they booked the right winner in Lance Archer. Not the most explosive show and definitely not one of the best wrestling shows they've ever done but I am interested to see what directions they go this week on Dynamite - still think something big might be planned.


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> I think it's definitely the 'worst' PPV that AEW have done since their inception, but that doesn't mean it was actually a bad PPV. Just shows how high the standards are for AEW delivering which is mostly all the time.


Exactly. AEW's 6-7 is WWE 's 8-9 for me.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think as wrestling fans we're so desensitised to things because most of us have seen stuff like Sabu tearing his bicep open, Hayabusa breaking his neck, New Jack smashing his head on concrete and leaking brain fluid etc.
> 
> What we need to look at in regards to the Matt Hardy situation is that in an extreme circumstance with his wife and young children at home watching we could've seen the man die live on Pay Per View. The initial fall where he hit his head could've possible been a broken neck if landed the wrong way. We legitimately could've seen someone become a paraplegic or die live on Pay Per View today. Let that sink in.
> 
> And even worse was the negligence of the company. Aubrey did her best but it's clear she has no background in the medical field even as a first aider which was on display when she allowed Matt to be moved, Sammy clearly also has no idea because he continued to try and wrestle him. You've got an alleged doctor running around and apparently taking "I'm okay, doc" as a sign that this shit can continue, you've got a money mark backstage thinking more about how hard it'll be to book around this as opposed to making a decision and ending the fucking thing. It's just amateur as fuck.
> 
> It's not worth it for Matt to be risking his life for some billionaires fourth match on the card PPV. I hope he returns and tells Tony that he's not doing the stupid stunt bullshit anymore.


Let’s face it, you couldnt givea shit about Matt Hardy’s wife and kids, you care about slagging aew off. Stop dressing it up.


----------



## Cult03

DaveRA said:


> excellent ppv 8/10
> 
> Brit v swole . I was skeptical but it was pretty entertaining.
> JE v TYB . Epic. I don’t know how anyone could not enjoy that. The bucks are awesome and Lucha is the best.
> Battle Royale. Did not like the five at a time. Nice match. Some good bits.
> Hardy v Sammy. The match should have been stopped.
> Shida v Rosa. That’s how you do women’s wrestling
> Dark order v nightmares. Wasn’t into this one. Wrestling was fine. Love seeing Dustin do the destroyer.
> FTR v omega/page. I am probably the only person not an FTR fan so wasn’t super into it. Right team won for storyline
> OC v Y2J ... wrong guy won. Props to Y2J for putting people over.
> mjf v mox. Again I was hoping for a different result but it was good.
> most results went the wrong way for me personally but apart from the hardy incident it was a great night of pro wrestling.


I desperately need to hear what you guys would say is a 10/10 because this was not even close. Please fantasy book your perfect AEW PPV. 5 is average, this was below average overall. I'd give it a 2. One of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

-the cinematic era needs to end. That was terrible. 
-JE YB felt like a Dynamite match
-Sydell - what a disappointment - OUCH. 
-the start to Matt Sammy with the golf cart - fantastic.
-I legit thought Matt was genuinely injured. That was well booked. 
-Penelope Ford
-why the hell is kip Sabian getting a televised wedding - I can’t complain; I get to see more Penelope Ford 
-how long can they fucking tease the omega heel turn. COME ON MAN. 
-those hot tubs of orange juice - are we watching nickelodeon 💀
-I have to say the prematch promos are really well produced. 



Overall: the show was decent. However it was missing a significant event, such as a heel turn, group formation or debut. Furthermore, the first hour and a half or so felt like an extended Dynamite. 

MOTN was the tag team match, and worst match was the casino Royale.


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> -the cinematic era needs to end. That was terrible.
> -JE YB felt like a Dynamite match
> -Sydell - what a disappointment - OUCH.
> -the start to Matt Sammy with the golf cart - fantastic.
> *-I legit thought Matt was genuinely injured. That was well booked.*
> -Penelope Ford
> -why the hell is kip Sabian getting a televised wedding - I can’t complain; I get to see more Penelope Ford
> -how long can they fucking tease the omega heel turn. COME ON MAN.
> -those hot tubs of orange juice - are we watching nickelodeon 💀
> -I have to say the prematch promos are really well produced.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall: the show was decent. However it was missing a significant event, such as a heel turn, group formation or debut. Furthermore, the first hour and a half or so felt like an extended Dynamite.
> 
> MOTN was the tag team match, and worst match was the casino Royale.


Matt was genuinely injured


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> I am genuinely surprised at how many people did not enjoy this show. I legit thought it was great. Baker vs Swole sucked, because ALL goddamn cinematic matches suck. Matt Hardy nearly dying and stumbling while walking Was disheartening, but it was awesome to see him power through it.
> 
> Everyone talks about “the good old days when men were men”, yet we immediately shit on a truly awesome sight of intestinal fortitude that we would have seen in the old days. Which is it? Do we want the guys to be tough, or do we want to coddle them? It’s a last man standing match, so it is a perfect time to just let him get counted out and call the match, yet we have Hardy refusing to get up. How much did EVERYONE shit on the WWE for doing a fucking DQ at Hell in a Cell between Rollins and The Fiend?
> 
> I thought the pay per view was awesome, so I guess I’ll be lumped into the AEW apologists the next two months, back to being labeled a hater the following two months, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Big thumbs up from me.


It wasn’t a terrible show, it just wasn’t up to the standard that AEW usually brings on PPV. The Matt Hardy stuff took everyone out of the PPV for sure.



Cult03 said:


> I desperately need to hear what you guys would say is a 10/10 because this was not even close. Please fantasy book your perfect AEW PPV. 5 is average, this was below average overall. I'd give it a 2. One of the worst I have ever seen.


I thought you said before the show that you weren’t watching brother?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Cult03 said:


> Matt was genuinely injured


Yeah I saw Chips thread. Bollocks to continue.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> It wasn’t a terrible show, it just wasn’t up to the standard that AEW usually brings on PPV. The Matt Hardy stuff took everyone out of the PPV for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said before the show that you weren’t watching brother?


Wasn't paying to watch. Won't be watching again for a while so you guys will have your echo chamber


----------



## Danielallen1410

The set was a big issue for me. It just looks like dynamite.

as soon as I see the same set as the weekly television show I’m instantly not as interested, aesthetics matter to me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Better than RAW but not as good as Smackdown last Friday.. they are doing some cool stuff though that intrigues me


----------



## KingofKings1524

No clue what everyone has said so far in this thread, I’m just going by my own personal opinion.

That sucked. Roman coming back and winning the championship trumped that entire show. And this is coming from someone that has ridiculed pretty much everything WWE has done lately outside of Orton.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ahhh... let’s say it like this. I went to bed before OC / Jericho cause I was tired. I normally never go to bed during an AEW PPV

that being said, watching the rest this morning, having a coffee, and taking some things into account I still enjoyed it

it was their worst PPV outing - but that is also like saying you just had your ’worst ribeye at a 5* restaurant’ - it was still good 

*7/10 for me*. Ratings are basic on *MY ENJOYMENT*

Buy-in - I liked the Dark Order match, because of course I did. The crowd will be turning John Silver face soon

*PPV*

Swole / Britt - 2/5 - this was half cringe AF and half amazing. Did not fit the tone of the show, deserved to be on the buy-in. But it was ‘fun’

YB / JE - 5/5 - YB are a great tag team - true best in the world actually, and they wrestled this like the Bucks of old, douchey . Both JB and Luchasaurus came off as stars too. Really enjoyed this.

Matt / Sammy - 0/5 - cluster fuck, should not have continued. Sammy should not have lost even after they continued. Left a bad taste in the mouth. Any shit they get from this is deserved. Learn that lesson Khan

Battle Royal - 1/5 - I hate battle royals in general, and this one didn’t change my mind. Overbooked at the end with the ‘snake’ / Sydal’s sad botch (lol) and so on and so forth. Would’ve preferred Darby v Starks. BUT.... Archer won, as he should’ve. (Will Hobbs had a great showing)

Dark Order v Nightmare fam - 4/5 - just picked up the show again for me. Great finish with Brodie handing the definitive win to Colt and then Colt’s face tendencies of popping the crowd costing them the match. Brodie storms off with the Dark Order, but Uno stays behind and go ‘we still love you’..... Colt’s gonna have to go darker (as he showed glimpses during this match.) PS> Brodie gonna kill Dustin

Shida v Rosa - 3/5 - listen.... Shida isn’t that good. But this was passable. Enjoyed it and Rosa was great. If it was Riho v Rosa it would’ve been 5/5

cowMega v FTR - 4/5 - a step below ‘the greatest tag match of all time’ - which says more about the Bucks than anything else. Blue balls teasing at the end. Should’ve pulled a trigger.

_watched this morning_

OC v Jericho - 4/5 - really enjoyed this. Good match, ended up being a nice stipulation that played into big moments in the match. Good stuff. Hope to see OC move and and Jericho descend into madness

Mox v MJF - 5/5 - just a great match. Brutal, psychology, dusty finishes, blood and guts, working the body part, telling a story. Great match

——

all in all, I had a good time 

but it was still their worst PPV


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Cult03 said:


> Wasn't paying to watch. Won't be watching again for a while so you guys will have your echo chamber


To be honest, I felt the same way after finishing watching. It was a decent show, but I still felt disappointed. It did not meet the hype. Evan Bourne. Really??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> To be honest, I felt the same way after finishing watching. It was a decent show, but I still felt disappointed. It did not meet the hype. Evan Bourne. Really??


no big ‘story’ moment

they should’ve pulled a trigger on something here

from our ‘what will bump the rating’ post - nothing on the list happened

no turn, nothing

now they’re biggest buzz is Hardy almost dying - which isn’t great buzz


----------



## thorn123

Cult03 said:


> I desperately need to hear what you guys would say is a 10/10 because this was not even close. Please fantasy book your perfect AEW PPV. 5 is average, this was below average overall. I'd give it a 2. One of the worst I have ever seen.


Stop the hardy match, Y2J win, MJF win, Kenny full heel turn. That would have been enough for me. It was pretty much in my post if you read it all. Other forums other than WF have rated All Out between 7 and 8.


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> To be honest, I felt the same way after finishing watching. It was a decent show, but I still felt disappointed. It did not meet the hype. Evan Bourne. Really??


Honestly though, when has an AEW event ever met the hype?


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Wasn't paying to watch. Won't be watching again for a while so you guys will have your echo chamber


So hate watching? Ok 

Hey the “echo chamber“ is on both ends my guy


----------



## Raye

The main event was by far and away the best thing on this show and over-delivered, far beyond mine and probably many other's expectations. Really elevated MJF and was Mox's 2nd best defence behind the Darby match.

Kenny's and Buck's acting these last two weeks have just been kinda yikes to me. The IDEA (the important word here) behind the Hangman/Omega/Bucks angle is really good but the actual EXECUTION has been so piss-poor and has been making so little sense to me. They've done such a poor job in making me feel like Omega should be reacting like this for any reason what-so-ever. You could say that Omega is the one at fault greatly in that tag match and trying to shift the blame on Hangman and trying to shift the loss on him, but just the overall direction is so weird and messy. Not to mention I thought Kenny's promo on Dynamite was just brutal to listen to. Ugh lmao, this SHOULD be the hottest angle in wrestling but idk why it feels like a complete cluster fuck.

The women's division is still a huge mess even with Shida/Rose being good. I don't think Rosa is a mainstay by any means, and feels more like a special attraction that's not coming back. I'm just not a huge Swole fan, I hate her name and she just doesn't interest me much in anything she does in-or-out of the ring. Britt's character has been the best thing in the women's division, that's widely agreed upon, but she really needs to step up performance wise for it to really matter, character work can only carry you so far in 2020 if you can't carry yourself in the ring to a competent extent. I'mma be honest, Nyla is not that bad of a performer, at least compared to the rest of the division, and Penelope has improved quite a bit, but there's just nothing compelling enough. Actually no sorry on second thought I'm wrong, the Anna Jay/Tay Conti/Brandi stuff is actually very interesting to me, but that's because Tay Conti became my fave women's wrestler on their roster and I love the DO(rks).

The ending to the BR was fucking stupid and Jake looked like a huge goof. I can't believe I was wrong on Kingston winning the BR, I thought having Butcher, Blade, Penta, Fenix on his 'side' was him just trying to take advantage and win the BR. Ugh I also really wanted to see Kingston/Mox fuck shit up. At the end of the day, I still expect Archer/Mox to be quite good, so I'm looking forward to that at least, but yeah, CBR's are a mess and I don't want them to keep doing them. Also, poor Sydal lmao.

Sammy/Hardy SHOULD have been one of the best things about the PPV at the end of the night, but that absolutely awful preparation for that spot/bump and the aftermath of it completely took people out of the show and is such a huge disaster for AEW. So many sloppy shop comments, Reby is pissed, and we're still kind of in the dark about how the fuck that was allowed to continue. If you thought that was a work post-incident, you're absolutely insane.

I hated the Mimosa Mayhem match, I thought it was so boring and Jericho is slowly becoming one of the most dreadful parts of any AEW show for me. It's not Kurt Angle's last WWE run bad, but it's starting not to feel too far off from it for me. Bucks/JE was okay, not bad, not amazing, just a good, decent match, which this show did kind of need.

Dark Order 8-man tag I thought was pretty great, did a lot to push stories and the loss doesn't hurt the DO. The narrative is that Brodie himself is never responsible for the losses and he's a respectable leader that everybody in the DO needs because they end up feeling worthless without his aid. We can complain about these guys needing wins, but the losses breaking their self-esteem and needing the cult is a very important part of their story and it helps protect them from us not taking them as seriously in matches as we should. It also helps that the performers in the group DO perform well in the matches, despite losses. I loved how this match got two things across, it triggered the first hostile interaction between Brodie & Colt, and it created a match for Brodie's first defence vs Dustin. Really good booking here in my eyes.

Overall the show was a major disappointment and boy do they have a lot to explain, fix, and redeem themselves for.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no big ‘story’ moment
> 
> they should’ve pulled a trigger on something here
> 
> from our ‘what will bump the rating’ post - nothing on the list happened
> 
> no turn, nothing
> 
> now they’re biggest buzz is Hardy almost dying - which isn’t great buzz


This is exactly why the PPV fell flat. They could’ve gotten away with the lack of blood feud matches with a significant event, but there wasn’t one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEWs slow build is hurting them at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> AEWs slow build is hurting them at this point.


it’s an admirable attempt

and a lost art (slow building)

but.... we need some trigger to be pulled for sure


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> So hate watching? Ok
> 
> Hey the “echo chamber“ is on both ends my guy


Not at all. I watch with expectations relating to the hype this company creates. They continuously let me down. I'm tired of explaining why I watch. I have never hate watched. And when I hated over 50% of what was going on I stopped. I haven't watched a full show for weeks. I even said this will be the last chance I give it for a while and it has let me down dramatically. 

No it's not. We have never wanted the Super Fans to say everything is terrible. We have enjoyed most of the shows since the beginning and had to listen to you guys tell us to fuck off for not sucking their dicks in every post. We are not the same. Not even close.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’s an admirable attempt
> 
> and a lost art (slow building)
> 
> but.... we need some trigger to be pulled for sure


Slow build is definitely the way to go. It builds intrigue.

But AEW is moving their chess pieces at a snails pace. We all expected something significant to happen and tonight should’ve been the night, if we go by the perfect wrestling “storytelling” template.

Something now HAS to happen at Dynamite. I’d be super disappointed if it doesn’t. I wonder if Rusev is Kips best man - it would be a dig at his last storyline in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Three match card. Best women's match in AEW, second best title match (behind Bucks vs Hangman/Omega), Best Moxley match in AEW, best MJF match. 

Bad was really bad though so I can understand why some be down on the PPV but I still don't think it was there worst PPV because the three title matches delivered, Bucks/JE was fun and 8-man tag served it's purpose. And folks who have been giving OC/Jericho Demo wins will probably have liked that match to boot. 

Hardy getting scarily hurt and continuing really impacted then night and the card. That match would have delivered rather than casting the negative pall over the show by how AEW completely botched the handling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> Slow build is definitely the way to go. It builds intrigue.
> 
> But AEW is moving their chess pieces at a snails pace. We all expected something significant to happen and tonight should’ve been the night, if we go by the perfect wrestling “storytelling” template.
> 
> Something now HAS to happen at Dynamite. I’d be super disappointed if it doesn’t. I wonder if Rusev is Kips best man - it would be a dig at his last storyline in WWE.


lol... that would be funny if Rusev - especially with the Twitch connection and what is going on in WWE

but yeah - i can _forgive_ not pulling a trigger on a PPV, wanting it to be wrestling heavy and more people seeing Dynamite

but you’re right - something HAS to happen Wed, otherwise i’m tweeting Khan


----------



## Erik.

Slow builds are exactly what wrestling companies SHOULD be doing.

What other slow story, besides Omega/Page has gone on too long?

I can't think of anything off the top of my head.

People were complaining MJF vs. Wardlow was being rushed ffs - they've been together for 10 months now - people complained MJF vs. Cody was rushed too, despite their whole saga going on for nearly 12 months (albeit through YouTube, because they didnt have a live television show then) 

Omega turning heel on Wednesday isn't happening though - he left in that car for a "clean break" and he's going to be off TV now for a while in my opinion. They'll continue to show Pages vulnerability. Maybe even have him lose a few singles matches. Eventually a time will come where Page is about to be beaten down before Omega makes his comeback for the save, only to then turn on an even more depleted Page.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Slow builds are exactly what wrestling companies SHOULD be doing.
> 
> What other slow story, besides Omega/Page has gone on too long?
> 
> I can't think of anything off the top of my head.
> 
> People were complaining MJF vs. Wardlow was being rushed ffs - they've been together for 10 months now!
> 
> Omega turning heel on Wednesday isn't happening though - he left in that car for a "clean break" and he's going to be off TV now for a while in my opinion. They'll continue to show Pages vulnerability. Maybe even have him lose a few singles matches. Eventually a time will come where Page is about to be beaten down before Omega makes his comeback for the save, only to then turn on an even more depleted Page.


i’m definitely not complaining about slow / long builds - i dig it

BUT - you need _something_ buzzworthy to happen on your PPV

a debut, a turn, a shock win

there was none of that - there was just Hardy’s near death.


----------



## CM Buck

The big issue for me is this show was aews signature ppv. Their mania, or bash at the beach and it didn't live up to it. The signature show should always be amazing. The big talking point coming out of it is a major injury. 

The only huge positives is mjf is cemented and I guess Cassidy being made. But that presents a huge problem. You've made him but there's still a huge ceiling because you can't be like WWE and give him a shot at the world title like they did with Otis.

In one night on your biggest show, you put the safety of a wrestler at risk and pushed an admittedly fun in small increments character way above his station.

That's Vince McMahon level amateur booking.

What's next? Keeping Cody face for a decade ? Breaking up tag teams for no reason? Signing up loa and forcing him down our throat for 5 years before finally booking him correctly? 

Vince is an incompetent booker. Always has been. He fell ass backwards into every bit of success his had. You deliver a way more entertaining product and that's good. But don't be Vince McMahon.

Be better!


----------



## Cult03

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Three match card.


When has this ever been a thing? The justifications for the things this company does are becoming hilariously ridiculous.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> That's Vince McMahon level amateur booking.


well geez, i wouldn’t go that far


----------



## Bland

As an overall show, it was good but not great, especially being their big PPV show. 

Moxley vs MJF, FTR vs Omega & Page and Shida vs Rosa where great matches whilst opener, Matt vs Sammy and Jericho vs OJ where poor. Didn't mind the Battle Royale but majority of it felt botched and sloppy. Dark order vs Nightmare team was OK to but definitely felt more Dynamite than All Out. 

In my opinion, Sammy vs Matt should of just been called off. Matt was legitimately injured and Sammy should of stayed down to so they could of ended on a double KO. Attempting to carry on with the match then announcers unsure, only for both guy to end up stumbling up the set for Sammy to be knocked off, was very anti climatic. 

Best Friends vs Proud and Powerful and also Darby vs Cage in hardcore match should of been on card as both feuds where booked strong only for no pay off in case of Cage vs Darby and then Best Friends vs P&P was last Dynamite. I quite enjoyed the Sammy vs Hardy Tables match from couple weeks back, that match would of been great for All Out.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m definitely not complaining about slow / long builds - i dig it
> 
> BUT - you need _something_ buzzworthy to happen on your PPV
> 
> a debut, a turn, a shock win
> 
> there was none of that - there was just Hardy’s near death.


What debut, turn or shock win happened at Revolution? 

I think what hurt the show more was the lack of presentation. They went all out (excuse the pun) with the build up. Excellent promo packages and hype, great little red carpet special etc. only to present us with pretty much a Dynamite set up and a poorly mic'd up crowd that sounded a lot quieter than what they were (going by videos posted on social media etc). The whole Matt Hardy thing obviously didn't help either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> *What debut, turn or shock win happened at Revolution?*
> 
> I think what hurt the show more was the lack of presentation. They went all out (excuse the pun) with the build up. Excellent promo packages and hype, great little red carpet special etc. only to present us with pretty much a Dynamite set up and a poorly mic'd up crowd that sounded a lot quieter than what they were (going by videos posted on social media etc). The whole Matt Hardy thing obviously didn't help either.


the Stadium Stampede was buzzworthy

had people talking for days

people will only be talking about Hardy until Wednesday

(and gifs of Sydal’s botch)


----------



## Klitschko

Overall it seems that most people on here are rating the show 6/10 or 7/10, with pretty much everyone agreeing it was the worst AEW show yet.


----------



## Peerless

The crowd was shit, especially for the tag title match. It felt like they only really made noise for the battle royale and the main event.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well geez, i wouldn’t go that far


I want this company to succeed man. I want that arrogant geezer and his idiot daughter and doofus son in law humbled dramatically. I want Vince to regret ever putting out a shitty product for 15 years and treating his wrestlers like plantation workers

I want consistency. I'm competitive. Like when I'm watching sports. I don't want my team to eek by by a couple of points. I want them to dominate and flex their muscle. Comprehensive victory.


----------



## Dizzie

Having this show in an open arena just to get in 10% of fans in it was not worth it in the end because it's obvious the heat and humidity really screwed up the performance quality of the show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Peerless said:


> The crowd was shit, especially for the tag title match. It felt like they only really made noise for the battle royale and the main event.


lots of noise for Jericho / OC too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I want this company to succeed man. I want that arrogant geezer and his idiot daughter and doofus son in law humbled dramatically. I want Vince to regret ever putting out a shitty product for 15 years and treating his wrestlers like plantation workers
> 
> I want consistency. I'm competitive. Like when I'm watching sports. I don't want my team to eek by by a couple of points. I want them to dominate and flex their muscle. Comprehensive victory.


no no, i get you 

’don’t leave the result in doubt, dominate’

AEW gave the haters too many bullets for their guns last night


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the Stadium Stampede was buzzworthy
> 
> had people talking for days
> 
> people will only be talking about Hardy until Wednesday
> 
> (and gifs of Sydal’s botch)


Stadium Stampede was at Double or Nothing mate, not Revolution.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Stadium Stampede was at Double or Nothing mate, not Revolution.


oops

Mox title win was the buzz?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

S T O R Y


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302438807090991105


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> S T O R Y
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302438807090991105


AEW are great at little things. 

And they're so often overlooked by people institutionalised by the other company's shite storytelling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I only now after the tweet made the connection of Hangman grabbing the leg

that is beautiful storytelling


----------



## RiverFenix

Television will have 900K+ viewers, ALL OUT might have over 100K buys - Now I get that you need to give PPV buying fans their monies worth but I think they got it last night with the big three matches. Kenny turning on Hangman on Dynamite is the right call, especially if it's this week with no NXT competition and coming off the PPV.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I only now after the tweet made the connection of Hangman grabbing the leg
> 
> that is beautiful storytelling


the way they booked the ending of the match was sublime - almost perfect. It will definitely be a highlight of the whole year of pro wrestling.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

one thing I appreciate with AEW is they don’t cheat us with disqualifications, draws, double count outs etc. I remember a period where they relied on rollups, but that was a short period and now matches are won decisively.
And interruptions are minimal. Tully didn’t get involved. Omega would’ve turned during the match if WWE got to book it. It was a very well booked match.


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> one thing I appreciate with AEW is they don’t cheat us with disqualifications, draws, double count outs etc. I remember a period where they relied on rollups, but that was a short period and now matches are won decisively.
> And interruptions are minimal. Tully didn’t get involved. Omega would’ve turned during the match if WWE got to book it. It was a very well booked match.


They should use the time limit draw more often, in my view.


----------



## rbl85

Incredible that Hardy is ok


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> They should use the time limit draw more often, in my view.


Didn’t they say they’d use judges if this happens?


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *If it was Riho v Rosa it would’ve been 5/5*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whoanma said:


>


lol - only truth mate - ‘big ratings Riho’ is very missed these days


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> Didn’t they say they’d use judges if this happens?


Not sure

They've had 3 matches end in a time limit draw though but they seemed to have stopped doing them. They did 3 over a 6 month period last year but haven't done a single one this year - I think they'd be good to enhance and progress a feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like that they use time-limit draw sparingly

it can become a crutch


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘big ratings Riho’ is very missed these days


----------



## Prosper

*Full Show Review:*

Was too tired to do it last night, so here are my thoughts now:

*Britt Baker vs Big Swole - (*3/4)*
This was all kinds of bad. Reba's screaming was very annoying. Didn't agree with making this the first match of the night either. I am not a big fan of these cinematic matches unless they go all out for them like they did with the Undertaker/AJ Styles match. If they are not going to spend $100K+ on the development of the match itself, (not saying this match deserved that amount) then they are not really worth it as seen tonight and with the MITB/Gargano-Ciampa, or Fiend/Braun cinematic matches. The match had a couple of decent spots with the glass plaques but other than that, it wasn't anything worth watching. And Swole needs to do something about that acne, like come on girl, Proactiv works beautifully I used it as a teen.

*Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks (****)*
VERY good tag match here. Jungle Boy is awesome in the ring and works very well in tandem with the Bucks offense. My only complaint I will say is that Luchasaurus is pretty repetitive with his offense, he really needs to add more big power moves to his move set in my opinion. That flying dive to the outside was pretty good though, the big guy is athletic as all hell, but we already knew that. Liked the Northern Light Suplex stuff from Matt and super-kicking Stunt was a good moment. Nice BTE Trigger to end it. Young Bucks played heelish the whole match and made for an interesting dynamic. Great match.

*Casino Battle Royal - (***)*
I enjoyed this but I do admit that it was pretty sloppy. Not a huge fan of battle royals in general, but this was fun. A lot of storylines aligning in this match that made for an interesting contest. I liked the Cage and Darby Allin body bag spot with the tacks. Sydal's debut was unfortunate with the big SSP botch, the guy was just overly excited and slipped off the top rope lol. Glad he was okay though and didn't land on his neck. Archer winning is the right choice, it was always going to be him or Eddie Kingston. This gives Archer a good win and maybe even a World Title win coming up at either the Anniversary show or Full Gear.

*Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara - (N/A)*
Can't really rate this match because it wasn't a match. This has already been discussed to the death and I am no concussion expert, but I am glad Matt Hardy is OK. Tonight could have been devastating. They made the call backstage to run the finish of the match, but they should have just ended it when Matt's head hit the concrete. This kind of brought the PPV down and unfortunately this is what people will remember or talk about when they think about All Out this year.

*Thunder Rosa vs Shida - (****1/4)*
Loved this. I absolutely love everything about Thunder Rosa. The mannerisms, her face paint, her in-ring offense, her cocky smile, and her insane charisma make for an awesome female talent in Rosa. She brought it last night. These 2 absolutely delivered. I don't know what the contract situation is with NWA, but if available, Tony absolutely needs to make moves at signing her. This is what I want to see from women's wrestling and this in my opinion is the best women's match we have gotten since Becky vs Charlotte at Evolution.

*8 Man Tag - (***)*
This was OK for what it was. Just an 8 man tag where everyone got their offense in. I do like how they ended it though with Brodie Lee setting up Cabana for the win. It protects Brodie from looking weak and advances the story of Cabana probably being kicked out of DO. It also set up another massacre on Wednesday with Brodie vs Dustin. All in all, decent stuff here but nothing special.

*Hangman/Omega vs FTR - (****1/2)*
This was the match of the night for sure. AWESOME tag team wrestling. It didn't reach the level of the Revolution tag match, but this was a tremendous effort by all 4 men. Some call FTR boring but they are just an old school tag team. People complain about flips and dives but when they get FTR working on the limbs and doing old school tag team tactics, they say that they want more spots lol. Good storytelling in the match itself. I liked all of Omega's parts and the hot tags to Hangman were all really good. I love the guy's offense. Liking the new ring gear too, it really works for him. FTR wins after hitting Hangman with their finisher twice. The crowd was REALLY missed in this match. The energy from the crowd is a big reason why the Revolution match is heralded as the greatest tag match of all time. With a crowd here, I probably would have given it 5 stars, but it falls short of that. Not only because of the crowd, but because it went a little too long and there was no big-time heel turn. It was certainly teased though with Kenny walking away from Hangman and driving away. This is some major long term storytelling right here. They are slow-burning this thing for sure. I would have pulled the trigger last night, but I don't mind waiting a little longer for the inevitable turn. Last night would have been super predictable, so doing it on the Anniversary show or another Dynamite is fine by me. This show did need that BIG moment though. Overall I really enjoyed the match and FTR are new tag champs. Now we can get singles Omega and Page which will be a serious shot in the arm for AEW moving forward.

*Jericho vs OC (***)*
This was pretty basic stuff here. Better than their 2nd match but worse than their first. I don't really have much to say here. Just happy that the feud is over honestly. Jericho doesn't take a pin or submission, he only gets dunked in Mimosa. I can live with that.

*Moxley vs MJF (****1/4)*
This was VERY good. MJF certainly proved last night that he belongs in the main event scene with his in-ring psychology, brutality, and charisma. Great main event. His work on Moxley's shoulder was good and the blood pouring out of his head made for a great visual. Cool heatseeker spot that we don't see often. A lot of dirty heel stuff from MJF like a low blow and a rake to the eyes. Old school heeling it up all night. The end saw Wardlow throw the ring into the ring, just to miss his mark and have Moxley hit the banned Paradigm Shift for the win. So Mox cheated and MJF will certainly cause a ruckus over that on Dynamite. I really enjoyed the main event and I think the right man won.

*Overall rating: 7.5/10*

This was a decent - good show that was overshadowed by the Matt Hardy drama. As said earlier, people hold AEW to such a high standard and they have such high expectations for the company that they are almost certain to be disappointed. This PPV was hyped as fuck by the fanbase (including me) and by AEW themselves. They had a whole red carpet special that made it feel big time, (which they need to continue doing for every PPV by the way), and at the end of the day, I can't say that I wasn't a little disappointed. Largely because I also hyped myself to the moon and back also. They were never going to live up to all of that hype. This was still a very good night on the wrestling end though. Like damn did we get some great wrestling last night. If this was a WWE PPV, people would be raving about it because expectations are so low with them. AEW's 6-7/10 PPV is WWE's 9.5/10 easily as someone said earlier. Everyone was expecting so much last night from a big debut to a clean-cut Kenny heel turn to MJF winning the title, and when people didn't get any of that, they immediately said they hated the PPV or looked at it as bad lol. A lot of people act like children when it comes to wrestling shows. If they don't get what was built up in their mind then negative emotions start pouring in. It's fascinating.

A lot of the decisions were questionable last night with the Hardy stuff, Omega not pulling the trigger, etc, but at the end of the day, AEW is a damn entertaining product with awesome wrestling that damn sure elicits a wide range of emotions from the fanbase, which are mostly good emotions. AEW is not perfect by any means at booking their shows and there were a bunch of mistakes and hiccups last night, issues which are clearly blinding people to the good in-ring stuff we got. AEW does need to do better at certain areas, like match placement and the health of their wrestlers. Matt Hardy could have been paralyzed or worse last night. Other than those 2 blaring issues, I thought it was a good night. Nothing else really stood out as offensive and people were just let down by the lack of surprises and big moments from what I see. I don't see much complaining on the in-ring stuff, which is interesting and proves that people were over-hyped.

It was well worth the $50 for me personally. I was let down at certain points, but for the most part, I thought it was a good watching experience. No company is perfect and you're not gonna always get the booking decisions you want, so I don't think things like that should largely affect people's ratings. It was their worst PPV to date, but at the same time, it wasn't a bad show by any means, the bar is just set really high.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like that they use time-limit draw sparingly
> 
> it can become a crutch


They haven't used it in 9 months.

When you're basing feuds and results off wins and losses, a few draws in there would be pretty cool.

Considering AEW don't tend to do DQ finishes or much 50/50 booking to protect their talents, draws could add a new element to certain feuds. I thought Cody/Scorpio being a time limit draw on Dynamite and Cody then granting Scorpio a big money PPV match for the belt instead would have been cool booking for example.

Cody vs. Darby
Mox vs. PAC
Jericho vs. Jungle Boy

are the 3 matches that went to time limit draws.


----------



## rbl85

The thing is, you do the same show with a big crowd and the 7.5 become a 8.5


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> *Full Show Review:*
> 
> Was too tired to do it last night, so here are my thought now:
> 
> *Britt Baker vs Big Swole - (*3/4)*
> This was all kinds of bad. Reba's screaming was very annoying. Didn't agree with making this the first match of the night either. I am not a big fan of these cinematic matches unless they go all out for them like they did with the Undertaker/AJ Styles match. If they are not going to spend $100K+ on the development of the match itself, (not saying this match deserved that amount) then they are not really worth it as seen tonight and with the MITB/Gargano-Ciampa, or Fiend/Braun cinematic matches. The match had a couple of decent spots with the glass plaques but other than that, it wasn't anything worth watching.
> 
> *Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks (****)*
> VERY good tag match here. Jungle Boy is awesome in the ring and works very well in tandem with the Bucks offense. My only complaint I will say is that Luchasaurus is pretty repetitive with his offense, he really needs to add more big power moves to his move set in my opinion. That flying dive to the outside was pretty good though, the big guy is athletic as all hell, but we already knew that. Liked the Northern Light Suplex stuff from Matt and super-kicking Stunt was a good moment. Nice BTE Trigger to end it. Young Bucks played heelish the whole match and made for an interesting dynamic. Great match.
> 
> *Casino Battle Royal - (***)*
> I enjoyed this but I do admit that it was pretty sloppy. Not a huge fan of battle royals in general, but this was fun. A lot of storylines aligning in this match that made for an interesting contest. I liked the Cage and Darby Allin body bag spot with the tacks. Sydal's debut was unfortunate with the big SSP botch, the guy was just overly excited and slipped off the top rope lol. Glad he was okay though and didn't land on his neck. Archer winning is the right choice, it was always going to be him or Eddie Kingston. This gives Archer a good win and maybe even a World Title win coming up at either the Anniversary show or Full Gear.
> 
> *Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara - (N/A)*
> Can't really rate this match because it wasn't a match. This has already been discussed to the death and I am no concussion expert, but I am glad Matt Hardy is OK. Tonight could have been devastating. They made the call backstage to run the finish of the match, but they should have just ended it when Matt's head hit the concrete. This kind of brought the PPV down and unfortunately this is what people will remember or talk about when they think about All Out this year.
> 
> *Thunder Rosa vs Shida - (****1/4)*
> Loved this. I absolutely love everything about Thunder Rosa. The mannerisms, her face paint, her in-ring offense, her cocky smile, and her insane charisma make for an awesome female talent in Rosa. She brought it last night. These 2 absolutely delivered. I don't know what the contract situation is with NWA, but if available, Tony absolutely needs to make moves at signing her. This is what I want to see from women's wrestling and this in my opinion is the best women's match we have gotten since Becky vs Charlotte at Evolution.
> 
> *8 Man Tag - (***)*
> This was OK for what it was. Just an 8 man tag where everyone got their offense in. I do like how they ended it though with Brodie Lee setting up Cabana for the win. It protects Brodie from looking weak and advances the story of Cabana probably being kicked out of DO. It also set up another massacre on Wednesday with Brodie vs Dustin. All in all, decent stuff here but nothing special.
> 
> *Hangman/Omega vs FTR - (****1/2)*
> This was the match of the night for sure. AWESOME tag team wrestling. It didn't reach the level of the Revolution tag match, but this was a tremendous effort by all 4 men. Some call FTR boring but they are just an old school tag team. People complain about flips and dives but when they get FTR working on the limbs and doing old school tag team tactics, they say that they want more spots lol. Good storytelling in the match itself. I liked all of Omega's parts and the hot tags to Hangman were all really good. I love the guy's offense. Liking the new ring gear too, it really works for him. FTR wins after hitting Hangman with their finisher twice. The crowd was REALLY missed in this match. The energy from the crowd is a big reason why the Revolution match is heralded as the greatest tag match of all time. With a crowd here, I probably would have given it 5 stars, but it falls short of that. Not only because of the crowd, but because it went a little too long and there was no big-time heel turn. It was certainly teased though with Kenny walking away from Hangman and driving away. This is some major long term storytelling right here. They are slow-burning this thing for sure. I would have pulled the trigger last night, but I don't mind waiting a little longer for the inevitable turn. Last night would have been super predictable, so doing it on the Anniversary show or another Dynamite is fine by me. This show did need that BIG moment though. Overall I really enjoyed the match and FTR are new tag champs. Now we can get singles Omega and Page which will be a serious shot in the arm for AEW moving forward.
> 
> *Jericho vs OC (***)*
> This was pretty basic stuff here. Better than their 2nd match but worse than their first. I don't really have much to say here. Just happy that the feud is over honestly. Jericho doesn't take a pin or submission, he only gets dunked in Mimosa. I can live with that.
> 
> *Moxley vs MJF (****1/4)*
> This was VERY good. MJF certainly proved last night that he belongs in the main event scene with his in-ring psychology, brutality, and charisma. Great main event. His work on Moxley's shoulder was good and the blood pouring out of his head made for a great visual. Cool heatseeker spot that we don't see often. A lot of dirty heel stuff from MJF like a low blow and a rake to the eyes. Old school heeling it up all night. The end saw Wardlow throw the ring into the ring, just to miss his mark and have Moxley hit the banned Paradigm Shift for the win. So Mox cheated and MJF will certainly cause a ruckus over that on Dynamite. I really enjoyed the main event and I think the right man won.
> 
> *Overall rating: 7.5/10*
> 
> This was a decent - good show that was overshadowed by the Matt Hardy drama. As said earlier, people hold AEW to such a high standard and they have such high expectations for the company that they are almost certain to be disappointed. This PPV was hyped as fuck by the fanbase (including me) and by AEW themselves. They had a whole red carpet special that made it feel big time, (which they need to continue doing for every PPV by the way), and at the end of the day, I can't say that I wasn't a little disappointed. Largely because I also hyped myself to the moon and back also. They were never going to live up to all of that hype. This was still a very good night on the wrestling end though. Like damn did we get some great wrestling last night. If this was a WWE PPV, people would be raving about it because expectations are so low with them. AEW's 6-7/10 PPV is WWE's 9.5/10 easily as someone said earlier. Everyone was expecting so much last night from a big debut to a clean-cut Kenny heel turn to MJF winning the title, and when people didn't get any of that, they immediately said they hated the PPV or looked at it as bad lol. A lot of people act like children when it comes to wrestling shows. If they don't get what was built up in their mind then negative emotions start pouring in. It's fascinating.
> 
> A lot of the decisions were questionable last night with the Hardy stuff, Omega not pulling the trigger, etc, but at the end of the day, AEW is a damn entertaining product with awesome wrestling that damn sure elicits a wide range of emotions from the fanbase, which are mostly good emotions. AEW is not perfect by any means at booking their shows and there were a bunch of mistakes and hiccups last night, issues which are clearly blinding people to the good in-ring stuff we got. AEW does need to do better at certain areas, like match placement and the health of their wrestlers. Matt Hardy could have been paralyzed or worse last night. Other than those 2 blaring issues, I thought it was a good night. Nothing else really stood out as offensive and people were just let down by the lack of surprises and big moments from what I see. I don't see much complaining on the in-ring stuff, which is interesting and proves that people were over-hyped.
> 
> It was well worth the $50 for me personally. I was let down at certain points, but for the most part, I thought it was a good watching experience. No company is perfect and you're not gonna always get the booking decisions you want, so I don't think things like that should largely affect people's ratings. It was their worst PPV to date, but at the same time, it wasn't a bad show by any means, the bar is just set really high.


good write-up

important to note the humidity playing quite the part in the night

from Sydal’s botch to the low sound of the crowd

people said it was hella hot and humid - combined with 5 hours and masks

yeah..... harsh conditions for wrestling and watching


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> They haven't used it in 9 months.
> 
> When you're basing feuds and results off wins and losses, a few draws in there would be pretty cool.
> 
> Considering AEW don't tend to do DQ finishes or much 50/50 booking to protect their talents, draws could add a new element to certain feuds. I thought Cody/Scorpio being a time limit draw on Dynamite and Cody then granting Scorpio a big money PPV match for the belt instead would have been cool booking for example.
> 
> Cody vs. Darby
> Mox vs. PAC
> Jericho vs. Jungle Boy
> 
> are the 3 matches that went to time limit draws.


do you think 10-min matches will work?


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you think 10-min matches will work?


Depends on the match they're giving away.

Cage vs. Darby Allin on Dynamite ending in a time limit draw because Darby Allin refuses to give up would be a good way of utilising the time limit draw for example. You further the feud without weakening any of the guys involved and you potentially then go into a PPV match between the two.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Depends on the match they're giving away.
> 
> Cage vs. Darby Allin on Dynamite ending in a time limit draw because Darby Allin refuses to give up would be smart booking for example.


yeah - i can live with that outcome for sure


----------



## TD Stinger

Just watched the show this morning. I'll say this before doing a big revie later, it was overall a good show. But, definitely their weakest big show so far.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah - i can live with that outcome for sure


However, Janela vs. Archer going the distance because Janela is a mad bastard who won't quit doesn't work.

You have to pick and choose the right guys, right situation with potentially the right story for it to work - I am just amazed they haven't decided to use it more when wins and losses are so precious when it comes to rankings.

I love tournaments, battle royals and ladder matches as much as the next guy but I don't like how half of their yearly PPVs have some kind of multi man number one contender match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Looking back on last night, AEW’s problem was the card, they made fundamental errors with it.

Big Swole vs Britt Baker was only on the main show because fans had a hissy fit. They should have stuck to their guns and put it on the Buy In, because a match like this belonged on there.

21 Battle Royal was just a way to get most of your roster on the card, yet again the match felt cheap and it ended up being lacklustre. Going into it you had storylines playing out, those storylines should have been used in singles matches.

The Eight Man tag match was pointless, these matches should be left for Dynamite or Dark, it would have been better if Brodie defended his title last night against either Dustin, Matt Cardona or Scorpio Sky.

If you had Cage vs Archer, Allin vs Starks and a TNT Title match on the card, instead of what I listed above, the quality of the PPV would probably have been better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Alright_Mate said:


> *The Eight Man tag match was pointless, these matches should be left for Dynamite or Dark, it would have been better if Brodie defended his title last night against either Dustin, Matt Cardona or Scorpio Sky.*


8-man was DO story driven - it was great


----------



## zkorejo

Alright_Mate said:


> Looking back on last night, AEW’s problem was the card, they made fundamental errors with it.
> 
> Big Swole vs Britt Baker was only on the main show because fans had a hissy fit. They should have stuck to their guns and put it on the Buy In, because a match like this belonged on there.
> 
> 21 Battle Royal was just a way to get most of your roster on the card, yet again the match felt cheap and it ended up being lacklustre. Going into it you had storylines playing out, those storylines should have been used in singles matches.
> 
> The Eight Man tag match was pointless, these matches should be left for Dynamite or Dark, it would have been better if Brodie defended his title last night against either Dustin, Matt Cardona or Scorpio Sky.
> 
> If you had Cage vs Archer, Allin vs Starks and a TNT Title match on the card, instead of what I listed above, the quality of the PPV would probably have been better.


Yes! Thats where it went wrong. The card should have been better. Darby Allin vs Starks would have made a great singles match. Best Friends vs PnP would have been a good addition.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Honestly though, when has an AEW event ever met the hype?


All of their PPV's easily have met the hype, except for last night's.



Cult03 said:


> Not at all. I watch with expectations relating to the hype this company creates. They continuously let me down. I'm tired of explaining why I watch. I have never hate watched. And when I hated over 50% of what was going on I stopped. I haven't watched a full show for weeks. I even said this will be the last chance I give it for a while and it has let me down dramatically.
> 
> No it's not. We have never wanted the Super Fans to say everything is terrible. We have enjoyed most of the shows since the beginning and had to listen to you guys tell us to fuck off for not sucking their dicks in every post. We are not the same. Not even close.


At least you're manning up and actually stopping your watching of the product if you're not personally satisfied or liking what you're seeing. I can't lump you in with people like MoxAsylum who continuously hate-watch the product and shit on the smallest things, tell everyone he's done every week, then is right back the following week like a puppy who can't stay away because he actually loves it. I hope you find some wrestling you enjoy, maybe New Japan? 

You have to look at it from the "super fans" end too though. Not saying that you do this often, but we have to see a lot of the more negative posters pull down their pants and shit on the product in EVERY post they make as well. I am also tired of it from my point of view. It works both ways, so its definitely the same thing, only difference is that people would rather read positivity with some negative criticism when warranted over shit talk and hate posting with a line here and there that's positive.


----------



## RiverFenix

10 minutes is too short to care about a time limit draw when half the DARK matches with jobbers go 7-8 minutes it seems. 
I


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 8-man was DO story driven - it was great


Frankly, Brodie vs Dustin would have been great for TNT title instead of that match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 8-man was DO story driven - it was great


They could have easily done it on last weeks Dynamite though.

The exact same story which would have led to Brodie vs Dustin being on last nights card.


----------



## TD Stinger

Also, THE FUCK JR?

I mean, JR, I’m sure a lot of people want to see an Anna Jay wardrobe malfunction, but damn I don’t want to hear you of all people say it out loud.


----------



## Hitman1987

Big things that could have happened during this shows and didn’t:

Hardy/Sammy
Hardy loses and retires from in ring action. He doesn’t need to be wrestling anymore and this would have given Sammy a great rub.

CBR
Big debut - I’m not sure who number 21 was but it was the most underwhelming thing I’ve seen since bringing back the FTW championship (No Brock, Pac, Miro)
Unlikley winner - Archer is the only person in the top 5 who hasn’t had a world title shot, therefore he didn’t need this win because he was going to get a shot anyway via the rankings. Now they’ll have to build somebody else up with jobber squashes to scale the rankings when they could have just given a filler feud person like Eddie Kingston the win and have 2 feuds lined up (Eddie first, Archer second)

8 man tag
Cody return - I honestly thought we would get something about Cody, a hero’s return or at least a promo but we’ve got nothing since he was beat, yet his wife is out there parading like she’s in the match herself.

Tag titles
Kenny heel turn on Hangman - There was no better time to do this, Kenny has been characterless since day 1 and the gold was on the line against the best tag team in the world. How can the stakes get any higher and how much longer can they draw out this already drawn out storyline. I say this as a huge Kenny fan.

MJF/Mox
MJF win - This really would’ve got people talking, the future of AEW going over the PWI wrestler of the year. They could’ve easily protected Mox by having MJF cheat to win and then give title back at later date.

They could’ve even started the 4 horseman storyline.

This show fell flat because it was predictable and uneventful. The title matches were all good quality matches but there were no shocking moments during their first post pandemic PPV. This was a huge miss for me.


----------



## NathanMayberry

prosperwithdeen said:


> So hate watching? Ok
> 
> Hey the “echo chamber“ is on both ends my guy


What the fuck is hate watching?


Can't you just watch to stay informed? Didn't you guys and especially Tony Khan hype this show up as the best wrestling show in the past 6 months?


----------



## Erik.

Post PPV Dynamites tend to do a big bump so you'd probably want to do your 'shocking' moments or big stories there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Frankly, Brodie vs Dustin would have been great for TNT title instead of that match.





Alright_Mate said:


> They could have easily done it on last weeks Dynamite though.
> 
> The exact same story which would have led to Brodie vs Dustin being on last nights card.


i dunno - i liked the match

gave a _reason_ for Dustin to have the title shot that Brodie could not deny - cause he’s not doing an open challenge

+ gives us a title match on Dynamite

plus - i really like the Colt story, even though i don’t like colt


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> Also, THE FUCK JR?
> 
> I mean, JR, I’m sure a lot of people want to see an Anna Jay wardrobe malfunction, but damn I don’t want to hear you of all people say it out loud.


Did he really say that? Lol I missed it 



NathanMayberry said:


> What the fuck is hate watching?
> 
> Can't you just watch to stay informed? Didn't you guys and especially Tony Khan hype this show up as the best wrestling show in the past 6 months?


Do I really need to explain what hate-watching is? Don't be daft. If you want to stay informed, read the results. 

The end of my review on the previous page goes over the 3rd part of your question.


----------



## NathanMayberry

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do I really need to explain what hate-watching is? Don't be daft. If you want to stay informed, read the results.
> 
> The end of my review on the previous page goes over the 3rd part of your question.


Or they can go to a streaming site and watch it. 

It's not their fault All Out was a disappointment. Blame Tony khan for hyping up the show.


----------



## Klitschko

They messed up by doing a WWE Crown Jewel type thing. Where they just throw a ton of talent on the card for no reason. They should have trimmed the card down a bit and the show would have been better. 

Moxley/MJF
FTR/Hangman,Omega
Shida/Rosa
Cassino Battle royal
Jericho/OC
Hardy/Sammy
Bucks/Jurassic

7 matches right there, and the show would have been a bit better. Could have started off with the Bucks/Jurassic to set the tone for the night. Even if it was a pointless match.


----------



## Prosper

NathanMayberry said:


> Or they can go to a streaming site and watch it.
> 
> *It's not their fault All Out was a disappointment. *Blame Tony khan for hyping up the show.


"In your opinion". Don't forget to add that. Some thought it was great, some thought it was disappointing. And there is myself and others who thought it was a little of both. I gave it a 7.5/10 for a great in-ring show but disappointing on the surprises and big moments, which is what everyone is hanging their hat on as to why they didn't like it.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Firefromthegods said:


> I want this company to succeed man. I want that arrogant geezer and his idiot daughter and doofus son in law humbled dramatically. I want Vince to regret ever putting out a shitty product for 15 years and treating his wrestlers like plantation workers
> 
> I want consistency. I'm competitive. Like when I'm watching sports. I don't want my team to eek by by a couple of points. I want them to dominate and flex their muscle. Comprehensive victory.


A lot of people here seem to want this.. .You seem to be the only one honest enough to admit that this garbage won't be what does that... If Vince watched the show, he'd laugh and say I knew it...

Meaningless match, after meaningless match.. spotfest after spotfest..throw in some blood, guts and the wasting away of Jericho's 30 year career and you have All Out.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno - i liked the match
> 
> gave a _reason_ for Dustin to have the title shot that Brodie could not deny - cause he’s not doing an open challenge
> 
> + gives us a title match on Dynamite
> 
> plus - i really like the Colt story, even though i don’t like colt


I liked the match too, but it felt like it was just made to have everyone on the card.


----------



## NathanMayberry

prosperwithdeen said:


> "In your opinion". Don't forget to add that. Some thought it was great, some thought it was disappointing. And there is myself and others who thought it was a little of both. I gave it a 7.5/10 for a great in-ring show but disappointing on the surprises and big moments, which is what everyone is hanging their hat on as to why they didn't like it.


That's nice... Hundreds of reddit AEW marks who are usually the first to praise anything AEW related disagree with you.


----------



## zkorejo

NathanMayberry said:


> A lot of people here seem to want this.. .You seem to be the only one honest enough to admit that this garbage won't be what does that... *If Vince watched the show, he'd laugh and say I knew it...*


I can believe that, that guy is so out of touch he wouldn't know good wrestling if it slapped him in the face.


----------



## Prosper

NathanMayberry said:


> That's nice... Hundreds of reddit AEW marks who are usually the first to praise anything AEW related disagree with you.


There are also hundreds/thousands of people who enjoyed it.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wanted to see a Colt and Sky double turn. Maybe the could do that on Dynamite after the Brodie vs Dustin match (which could be damn good let's not gloss over). Brodie orders Colt to hit his finisher on a defeated Dustin but he hedges and delays - Marshall, Cardona and Sky try to make the save before Sky turns on the others and DO maul all of the Nightmare Family. Gives us Sky vs Cabana undercard feud and Brodie vs Cardona TNT Title shot down the line (maybe at Dynamite Anniversary show)


----------



## Mister Sinister

After sleeping on it, I've decided that was the worst ppv I've ever watched. The only redeeming match was the women's title match. The tag title match would have been good if it were 15 minutes shorter.


----------



## NathanMayberry

prosperwithdeen said:


> There are also hundreds/thousands of people who enjoyed it.


What's your baseline?

They like everything AEW produces. I've seen them call regular episodes of Dynamite PPV quality. This is the most critical I've seen reddit and this place of AEW, and I would be too if I had spent $50 on All Out.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

NathanMayberry said:


> That's nice... Hundreds of reddit AEW marks who are usually the first to praise anything AEW related disagree with you.





NathanMayberry said:


> What's your baseline?
> 
> They like everything AEW produces. I've seen them call regular episodes of Dynamite PPV quality. This is the most critical I've seen reddit and this place of AEW.


theres another forum that’s 100% AEW marks. And it’s more active than Reddit and this place.


----------



## rbl85

Mister Sinister said:


> After sleeping on it, I've decided that was the worst ppv I've ever watched. The only redeeming match was the women's title match. The tag title match would have been good if it were 15 minutes shorter.


Happy for you


----------



## NathanMayberry

optikk sucks said:


> theres another forum that’s 100% AEW marks. And it’s more active than Reddit and this place.


That's super! 

Are they all celebrating to have spent $50 on it last night?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

NathanMayberry said:


> That's super!
> 
> Are they all celebrating to have spent $50 on it last night?


Yeah they loved it. 8/10s everywhere.

I guess your hyperbole is false my friend.


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> theres another forum that’s 100% AEW marks. And it’s more active than Reddit and this place.


What forum?

I've been meaning to find an active place to get away from this cancerous forum.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> What forum?
> 
> I've been meaning to find an active place to get away from this cancerous forum.


I will DM.


----------



## NathanMayberry

optikk sucks said:


> Yeah they loved it. 8/10s everywhere.
> 
> I guess your hyperbole is false my friend.


Sure they are.... 

What were their ratings for Double or Nothing, Revolution and Full Gear? 15/10?


----------



## Prosper

Mister Sinister said:


> After sleeping on it, I've decided that was the worst ppv I've ever watched. The only redeeming match was the women's title match. The tag title match would have been good if it were 15 minutes shorter.


The hyperbole is real with this one. A show with MJF/Moxley, Rosa/Shida, Bucks/JE, and FTR/Omega-Page is not the "worst PPV you've ever seen" lol. Give me a break. Unless you've never seen a WWE or TNA PPV in your life.

Your opinion though can't knock it.



NathanMayberry said:


> What's your baseline?
> 
> They like everything AEW produces. I've seen them call regular episodes of Dynamite PPV quality. This is the most critical I've seen reddit and this place of AEW, and I would be too if I had spent $50 on All Out.


You can't really gauge a baseline. I guess it would be a combination of sports outlet reviews, forums, and social media. Instagram is happy from what I've seen. A lot wanted MJF to win though. I don't usually read Twitter but I'm sure it's half and half there. WF is mostly half and half from what I see, most just wanted surprises and hated the Matt Hardy stuff but I see no complaints on the wrestling. I don't use Reddit, don't like the layout of the site I find it nauseating. CBS Sports and NY Post were positive towards it. Forbes thought it was bad PPV.

As said above, "the other forum" has quadruple the members that this one has and way more activity than the AEW side of Reddit and they're all marks that thought it was good. From what I see there the general consensus is 7-8/10 with the disappointments being no Omega heel turn and ridiculing Tony for the Matt stuff like here. A lot of positivity though.


----------



## Klitschko

Mister Sinister said:


> After sleeping on it, I've decided that was the worst ppv I've ever watched. The only redeeming match was the women's title match. The tag title match would have been good if it were 15 minutes shorter.


How long have you been watching lol? Have you seen most of the Crown Jewel shows in Saudi?

Also solid 7/10 from me as well.


----------



## Mister Sinister

There is no debating the fact that All Out produced negative press and negative talk online. It didn't produce positive press. They did a match stipulation that Matt Hardy would retire if he lost his match, he then gets KOed and they have to call the finish, and then they restart it despite Hardy being knocked stupid and let him climb the set for another f'n stunt that could have gone worse.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

NathanMayberry said:


> Sure they are....
> 
> What were their ratings for Double or Nothing, Revolution and Full Gear? 15/10?


That would invalidate the rating system.

Are you surprised that people enjoyed something you didn’t? It’s a shame you feel that way tbh.


----------



## omaroo

But AEW fanboys seem to be defending the doctor and TK for their insane stupid decision.

Just like WWE deserve all the shit for the crap they have pulled over the years. Applies same to AEW. They can't just brush this under the carpet. They have to bloody change things or shit could be worse later down the line.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

omaroo said:


> But AEW fanboys seem to be defending the doctor and TK for their insane stupid decision.
> 
> Just like WWE deserve all the shit for the crap they have pulled over the years. Applies same to AEW. They can't just brush this under the carpet. They have to bloody change things or shit could be worse later down the line.


I’ve not seen anyone defend the Matt situation. Can you show us some examples


----------



## Klitschko

optikk sucks said:


> I will DM.


Can you dm me as well plz. Thanks. 



NathanMayberry said:


> Sure they are....
> 
> What were their ratings for Double or Nothing, Revolution and Full Gear? 15/10?


I love how you just can't seem to get it through your head that a lot of people actually enjoyed the show and that not everyone has to hate it like you did. You hated the show? good for you.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, Full Show Review Time:

Pre Show:

*Janela vs. Pentico was fine for a pre show match. Don't watch much Dark so I don't know a lot about Pentico, but he was solid. Didn't know he was in a tag team with Luthor. Poor guy. I liked Janela's Avalanche Fishermen's Buster. Overall a decent match.

*The next pre show match as the John Silver show. He looked great here with both of his Powerbombs, the Running Knee. He may be known as the comey guy in Dark Order, but he's really good. To the point where I wanted his team to win though I knew they weren't. 

Main Show:

*So, the first thing I thought when I saw Britt vs. Swole opening the show is, well, why is this opening the show? I mean, I would think when you open a wrestling show you would start with a wrestling match, but instead we get this cinematic match instead. And for what this was, it was fine. Just a weird way to start the show.

Rebel was solid comic relief. And Britt was apparently a horror movie monster here. So, there's that. Match got me to laugh a few times though it felt long by the end. I did laugh hard when Britt said "oh my nose, I just got that fixed." Lol. Ending was weird and I'll leave it at that.

*Bucks vs. JE was a great way to start off the show. In the beginning, I coudn't get that into it because it felt like a match that should be on Dynamite. But, it picked up so much that it elevated itself past that. I liked some of the double team offense and I liked how the Bucks had to out maneuver Luchasaurus and work around him just to get tags to each other. That's such a cool little story to tell in the match.

Luchasaurus Powerbombing Nick into Matt was cool. The Northern Light's Spot by Matt kind of got botched but at least it ended right. Also loved the spot of Nick Super Kicing Luchasaurus off the apron while Jungle Boy reached for the tag.

Luchasaurus gets the hot tag and possibly has the best hot tag in the business. Some good action, Matt Superkicked Marko so bless Matt. Liked the finish of Luchasaurus crashing and burning off the dive to the outside and Bucks finishing off JB in the ring. Overall, really good opener.

*One thing I liked what they did with this Battle Royal is that even though guys came out in groups of 5, everyone got their own entrance. That is much better than them coming out as a group.

That said, this match was alright. Was a standard battle royal, didn't really go above and beyond. I'm glad Billy Gunn was in and out because he always dwarfs everyone in these Battle Royals. I'm glad some stories in here, like LAX/BF and Darby/Starks/Cage were continued in this match. That Powerbomb by Cage to Darby on the stage was gnarly.

And then we get to the big #21 spot. Was it Rusev? Was it Jeff Cobb? No, it was.........Matt Sydal......who got in the ring and botched his very first move. Yeah. Look, Matt Sydal is a solid high flyer and that one botch should not define him. But, when you have the #21 spot and you're going with a surprise, I'm sorry, it has to be bigger than Matt Sydal.

I thought Will Hobbs looked good in there against guys like Cage and Archer. And I loved that Taz said "THAT DAMN WILL HOBBS" after Cage got eliminated, lol. In the end, Archer wins with a kind of messy ending with Jake trying to get the snake in there and Butcher and Blade trying to help. Thing is, Eddie never went over the top rope before getting eliminate, so I assume that could be something that plays out on TV in the weeks to come.

*Oh fuck this Matt vs. Sammy match. I mean, what is there to say. I laughed when Sammy tried to run over Matt like Matt had done to him. But this match was 3 spots. A DDT on a metal picnic table, a Spear off a Scissor Lift through a table (more on that it in a bit), and Sammy falling off a tower through the stage. And that's it.

Obviously, Matt got concussed after the Spear through the table. It was obvious he was out. And.....the match continued when it really shouldn't have. Instead of just ending this here, they just rush to the finish. I mean, I don't like Sammy losing at all, especially after Matt got concussed. And now no one is even going to remember the match. So, yeah.

*Rosa vs. Shida was pretty good. My expectations for this match were probably too high, but I still liked the match. Both women were just really physical with each other and really had good chemistry when it came to the technical side. Highlights were the Meteora to the outside from Shida (though Rosa waited forever for the spot) and the DVD on the apron.

Finish felt kind of abrupt after just one Running Knee. So I wish there was more drama at the end. But overall, a good match.

*So you know how I said that the Bucks vs. JE match felt like a Dynamite match but then it elevated itself past that? Well, this match did not do that.

This felt like a Dynamite match, and not even a big Dynamite match. Like, I just really had no reason to care. In the middle of this match, commentary starts making Batman references and I'm more interested in that than the actual match. Oh and JR is horny again, wanting a wardrobe malfunction.

It picks up by the end but I hated the finish. Dark Order are coming off the biggest angle they've ever done and they go onto lose this 8 man tag? And it's by a Roll Up? Really? Why? Like, I know it leads to Dustin getting a shot at the title on Wednesday, but why not do this match on this PPV.

I just did note care about this match.

*FTR vs. Kenny & Hangman is a match I wanted to be great. And it was good. But just good. And it good match is not anything to scoff at. But I couldn't help but feel disappointed at the end of this.

The match to start had a big time feel. I liked Hangman and Kenny having some tension to start but eventually start working together. I could get into the match in detail. but I'll mainly point out that while the match was smartly worked, it just kind of dragged and there just a certain energy missing the match. Didn't help the match was 30 minutes long either.

Like the first spot that really popped me was Hangman's Fallaway Moonsault Slam in the ring. That was awesome. We get get to the finish and FTR win with 2 Spike Piledrivers. A good match, but no more than that.

And honestly the bigger talking point is Kenny walking away from Hangman and giving the Bucks an ultimatum to join him or not. He's ready for a new phase in his career which is good.

*The Jericho vs. OC match was just a little too silly for my liking. I know OC is a silly character but I though the idea of this was to make him look good as a potential main eventer. And here, instead of beating Jericho straight up, he just punches him into a pool of mimosa. I don't know, I don't think it sent the message you were going for.

Match was alright. Jericho ain't even trying to play heel in this match really. I liked Jericho's Powerbomb on the table and I thought OC had some pretty good offense. It was harmless enough. I just hope this feud is over now.

*Mox vs. MJF was a smartly booked main event. Not something particularly memorable, but a good main event. 

I liked the story of MJF out wrestling Mox and Mox out smarting MJF to get him on the outside. And they busted out the Catapult into the ring post spot. Loved that which of course leads to MJF bleeding. I also like how they made MJF look somewhat strong by biting Mox after Mox bit him.

Thing is though there was really no drama to MJF's move on Mox because you knew he wasn't winning with the Arm Bar or the Heat Seeker. Plus the Cross Rhodes was kind of shit. I don't even love the finish because Mox has proven he can beat bigger guys w/o the Paradigm Shift. But here he just used it behind the referee's back to win. I guess it helps MJF and possibly lead to the Wardlow split. But, wasn't the best look for the champion.

If I had to grade this show out of 10, highest I could go is probably a 6, maybe a 5.5. There was some good stuff on here. But the show dragged after a while and a lot of the matches just didn't deliver how they needed to. A good enough show, but their worst so far.


----------



## Prosper

omaroo said:


> But AEW fanboys seem to be defending the doctor and TK for their insane stupid decision.
> 
> Just like WWE deserve all the shit for the crap they have pulled over the years. Applies same to AEW. They can't just brush this under the carpet. They have to bloody change things or shit could be worse later down the line.


No one is defending it bro. I thought the blame could be placed on both Tony and Matt. I also thought that they assumed that because Matt wasn't going to take further bumps, it was ok to continue. But it wasn't.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Klitschko said:


> Can you dm me as well plz. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you just can't seem to get it through your head that a lot of people actually enjoyed the show and that not everyone has to hate it like you did. You hated the show? good for you.


@prosperwithdeen alrrady mentioned it on the previous page.
I didn’t post it publicly because I’ve been banned enough times here lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister

optikk sucks said:


> I’ve not seen anyone defend the Matt situation. Can you show us some examples


Anyone and everyone still defending this ppv. They are all acting like it didn't ruin the whole show like a turd in a punch bowl. You don't ignore that. That incident and their restarting the match will be all anyone remembers about the ppv 15 years from now.


----------



## Prosper

optikk sucks said:


> @prosperwithdeen alrrady mentioned it on the previous page.
> I didn’t post it publicly because I’ve been banned enough times here lol.


You can be banned for mentioning it too? Or just linking?


----------



## NathanMayberry

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, Full Show Review Time:
> 
> Pre Show:
> 
> *Janela vs. Pentico was fine for a pre show match. Don't watch much Dark so I don't know a lot about Pentico, but he was solid. Didn't know he was in a tag team with Luthor. Poor guy. I liked Janela's Avalanche Fishermen's Buster. Overall a decent match.
> 
> *The next pre show match as the John Silver show. He looked great here with both of his Powerbombs, the Running Knee. He may be known as the comey guy in Dark Order, but he's really good. To the point where I wanted his team to win though I knew they weren't.
> 
> Main Show:
> 
> *So, the first thing I thought when I saw Britt vs. Swole opening the show is, well, why is this opening the show? I mean, I would think when you open a wrestling show you would start with a wrestling match, but instead we get this cinematic match instead. And for what this was, it was fine. Just a weird way to start the show.
> 
> Rebel was solid comic relief. And Britt was apparently a horror movie monster here. So, there's that. Match got me to laugh a few times though it felt long by the end. I did laugh hard when Britt said "oh my nose, I just got that fixed." Lol. Ending was weird and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> *Bucks vs. JE was a great way to start off the show. In the beginning, I coudn't get that into it because it felt like a match that should be on Dynamite. But, it picked up so much that it elevated itself past that. I liked some of the double team offense and I liked how the Bucks had to out maneuver Luchasaurus and work around him just to get tags to each other. That's such a cool little story to tell in the match.
> 
> Luchasaurus Powerbombing Nick into Matt was cool. The Northern Light's Spot by Matt kind of got botched but at least it ended right. Also loved the spot of Nick Super Kicing Luchasaurus off the apron while Jungle Boy reached for the tag.
> 
> Luchasaurus gets the hot tag and possibly has the best hot tag in the business. Some good action, Matt Superkicked Marko so bless Matt. Liked the finish of Luchasaurus crashing and burning off the dive to the outside and Bucks finishing off JB in the ring. Overall, really good opener.
> 
> *One thing I liked what they did with this Battle Royal is that even though guys came out in groups of 5, everyone got their own entrance. That is much better than them coming out as a group.
> 
> That said, this match was alright. Was a standard battle royal, didn't really go above and beyond. I'm glad Billy Gunn was in and out because he always dwarfs everyone in these Battle Royals. I'm glad some stories in here, like LAX/BF and Darby/Starks/Cage were continued in this match. That Powerbomb by Cage to Darby on the stage was gnarly.
> 
> And then we get to the big #21 spot. Was it Rusev? Was it Jeff Cobb? No, it was.........Matt Sydal......who got in the ring and botched his very first move. Yeah. Look, Matt Sydal is a solid high flyer and that one botch should not define him. But, when you have the #21 spot and you're going with a surprise, I'm sorry, it has to be bigger than Matt Sydal.
> 
> I thought Will Hobbs looked good in there against guys like Cage and Archer. And I loved that Taz said "THAT DAMN WILL HOBBS" after Cage got eliminated, lol. In the end, Archer wins with a kind of messy ending with Jake trying to get the snake in there and Butcher and Blade trying to help. Thing is, Eddie never went over the top rope before getting eliminate, so I assume that could be something that plays out on TV in the weeks to come.
> 
> *Oh fuck this Matt vs. Sammy match. I mean, what is there to say. I laughed when Sammy tried to run over Matt like Matt had done to him. But this match was 3 spots. A DDT on a metal picnic table, a Spear off a Scissor Lift through a table (more on that it in a bit), and Sammy falling off a tower through the stage. And that's it.
> 
> Obviously, Matt got concussed after the Spear through the table. It was obvious he was out. And.....the match continued when it really shouldn't have. Instead of just ending this here, they just rush to the finish. I mean, I don't like Sammy losing at all, especially after Matt got concussed. And now no one is even going to remember the match. So, yeah.
> 
> *Rosa vs. Shida was pretty good. My expectations for this match were probably too high, but I still liked the match. Both women were just really physical with each other and really had good chemistry when it came to the technical side. Highlights were the Meteora to the outside from Shida (though Rosa waited forever for the spot) and the DVD on the apron.
> 
> Finish felt kind of abrupt after just one Running Knee. So I wish there was more drama at the end. But overall, a good match.
> 
> *So you know how I said that the Bucks vs. JE match felt like a Dynamite match but then it elevated itself past that? Well, this match did not do that.
> 
> This felt like a Dynamite match, and not even a big Dynamite match. Like, I just really had no reason to care. In the middle of this match, commentary starts making Batman references and I'm more interested in that than the actual match. Oh and JR is horny again, wanting a wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> It picks up by the end but I hated the finish. Dark Order are coming off the biggest angle they've ever done and they go onto lose this 8 man tag? And it's by a Roll Up? Really? Why? Like, I know it leads to Dustin getting a shot at the title on Wednesday, but why not do this match on this PPV.
> 
> I just did note care about this match.
> 
> *FTR vs. Kenny & Hangman is a match I wanted to be great. And it was good. But just good. And it good match is not anything to scoff at. But I couldn't help but feel disappointed at the end of this.
> 
> The match to start had a big time feel. I liked Hangman and Kenny having some tension to start but eventually start working together. I could get into the match in detail. but I'll mainly point out that while the match was smartly worked, it just kind of dragged and there just a certain energy missing the match. Didn't help the match was 30 minutes long either.
> 
> Like the first spot that really popped me was Hangman's Fallaway Moonsault Slam in the ring. That was awesome. We get get to the finish and FTR win with 2 Spike Piledrivers. A good match, but no more than that.
> 
> And honestly the bigger talking point is Kenny walking away from Hangman and giving the Bucks an ultimatum to join him or not. He's ready for a new phase in his career which is good.
> 
> *The Jericho vs. OC match was just a little too silly for my liking. I know OC is a silly character but I though the idea of this was to make him look good as a potential main eventer. And here, instead of beating Jericho straight up, he just punches him into a pool of mimosa. I don't know, I don't think it sent the message you were going for.
> 
> Match was alright. Jericho ain't even trying to play heel in this match really. I liked Jericho's Powerbomb on the table and I thought OC had some pretty good offense. It was harmless enough. I just hope this feud is over now.
> 
> *Mox vs. MJF was a smartly booked main event. Not something particularly memorable, but a good main event.
> 
> I liked the story of MJF out wrestling Mox and Mox out smarting MJF to get him on the outside. And they busted out the Catapult into the ring post spot. Loved that which of course leads to MJF bleeding. I also like how they made MJF look somewhat strong by biting Mox after Mox bit him.
> 
> Thing is though there was really no drama to MJF's move on Mox because you knew he wasn't winning with the Arm Bar or the Heat Seeker. Plus the Cross Rhodes was kind of shit. I don't even love the finish because Mox has proven he can beat bigger guys w/o the Paradigm Shift. But here he just used it behind the referee's back to win. I guess it helps MJF and possibly lead to the Wardlow split. But, wasn't the best look for the champion.
> 
> If I had to grade this show out of 10, highest I could go is probably a 6, maybe a 5.5. There was some good stuff on here. But the show dragged after a while and a lot of the matches just didn't deliver how they needed to. A good enough show, but their worst so far.


Careful with that... you're gonna be accused of "hate-watching" and be personally attacked.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Just watched the show this morning. I'll say this before doing a big revie later, it was overall a good show. But, definitely their weakest big show so far.


I call it like i see it. It was a pretty shit ppv. Lets be honest. More negatives than positives. The placement of the matches, the lack of creativity in the presentation of the arena, the long matches that were mostly with underwhelming finishes, no surprises, and overall simply nothing too memorable. Definitely not a good sign for AEW. 5/10 at best. When you have Dynamite shows that are free on TNT, that are better than this ppv, then you have a problem.


----------



## Prosper

Mister Sinister said:


> Anyone and everyone still defending this ppv. They are all acting like it didn't ruin the whole show like a turd in a punch bowl. You don't ignore that. That incident and their restarting the match will be all anyone remembers about the ppv 15 years from now.


So because people thought the show was decent, they are defending the Matt Hardy situation? You sound asinine. It can't be both?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> You can be banned for mentioning it too? Or just linking?


In the rules it says for advertising other wrestling forums. I’ve been banned enough times to know the mods and admins read the rules differently.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Mister Sinister said:


> Anyone and everyone still defending this ppv. They are all acting like it didn't ruin the whole show like a turd in a punch bowl. You don't ignore that. That incident and their restarting the match will be all anyone remembers about the ppv 15 years from now.


That’s not defending the situation, are you on drugs


----------



## Klitschko

optikk sucks said:


> @prosperwithdeen alrrady mentioned it on the previous page.
> I didn’t post it publicly because I’ve been banned enough times here lol.


Found it. Seems great to be honest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> I liked the match too, but it felt like it was just made to have everyone on the card.


which will also be a fair call - same reason for the Battle Royale TBH

sometimes you get your guys a payday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> I will DM.


it’s boring there - just ignore all the people that piss you off here

its all the same people anyway

i’m quite fine with an ‘echo chamber’


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, Full Show Review Time:
> 
> Pre Show:
> 
> *Janela vs. Pentico was fine for a pre show match. Don't watch much Dark so I don't know a lot about Pentico, but he was solid. Didn't know he was in a tag team with Luthor. Poor guy. I liked Janela's Avalanche Fishermen's Buster. Overall a decent match.
> 
> *The next pre show match as the John Silver show. He looked great here with both of his Powerbombs, the Running Knee. He may be known as the comey guy in Dark Order, but he's really good. To the point where I wanted his team to win though I knew they weren't.
> 
> Main Show:
> 
> *So, the first thing I thought when I saw Britt vs. Swole opening the show is, well, why is this opening the show? I mean, I would think when you open a wrestling show you would start with a wrestling match, but instead we get this cinematic match instead. And for what this was, it was fine. Just a weird way to start the show.
> 
> Rebel was solid comic relief. And Britt was apparently a horror movie monster here. So, there's that. Match got me to laugh a few times though it felt long by the end. I did laugh hard when Britt said "oh my nose, I just got that fixed." Lol. Ending was weird and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> *Bucks vs. JE was a great way to start off the show. In the beginning, I coudn't get that into it because it felt like a match that should be on Dynamite. But, it picked up so much that it elevated itself past that. I liked some of the double team offense and I liked how the Bucks had to out maneuver Luchasaurus and work around him just to get tags to each other. That's such a cool little story to tell in the match.
> 
> Luchasaurus Powerbombing Nick into Matt was cool. The Northern Light's Spot by Matt kind of got botched but at least it ended right. Also loved the spot of Nick Super Kicing Luchasaurus off the apron while Jungle Boy reached for the tag.
> 
> Luchasaurus gets the hot tag and possibly has the best hot tag in the business. Some good action, Matt Superkicked Marko so bless Matt. Liked the finish of Luchasaurus crashing and burning off the dive to the outside and Bucks finishing off JB in the ring. Overall, really good opener.
> 
> *One thing I liked what they did with this Battle Royal is that even though guys came out in groups of 5, everyone got their own entrance. That is much better than them coming out as a group.
> 
> That said, this match was alright. Was a standard battle royal, didn't really go above and beyond. I'm glad Billy Gunn was in and out because he always dwarfs everyone in these Battle Royals. I'm glad some stories in here, like LAX/BF and Darby/Starks/Cage were continued in this match. That Powerbomb by Cage to Darby on the stage was gnarly.
> 
> And then we get to the big #21 spot. Was it Rusev? Was it Jeff Cobb? No, it was.........Matt Sydal......who got in the ring and botched his very first move. Yeah. Look, Matt Sydal is a solid high flyer and that one botch should not define him. But, when you have the #21 spot and you're going with a surprise, I'm sorry, it has to be bigger than Matt Sydal.
> 
> I thought Will Hobbs looked good in there against guys like Cage and Archer. And I loved that Taz said "THAT DAMN WILL HOBBS" after Cage got eliminated, lol. In the end, Archer wins with a kind of messy ending with Jake trying to get the snake in there and Butcher and Blade trying to help. Thing is, Eddie never went over the top rope before getting eliminate, so I assume that could be something that plays out on TV in the weeks to come.
> 
> *Oh fuck this Matt vs. Sammy match. I mean, what is there to say. I laughed when Sammy tried to run over Matt like Matt had done to him. But this match was 3 spots. A DDT on a metal picnic table, a Spear off a Scissor Lift through a table (more on that it in a bit), and Sammy falling off a tower through the stage. And that's it.
> 
> Obviously, Matt got concussed after the Spear through the table. It was obvious he was out. And.....the match continued when it really shouldn't have. Instead of just ending this here, they just rush to the finish. I mean, I don't like Sammy losing at all, especially after Matt got concussed. And now no one is even going to remember the match. So, yeah.
> 
> *Rosa vs. Shida was pretty good. My expectations for this match were probably too high, but I still liked the match. Both women were just really physical with each other and really had good chemistry when it came to the technical side. Highlights were the Meteora to the outside from Shida (though Rosa waited forever for the spot) and the DVD on the apron.
> 
> Finish felt kind of abrupt after just one Running Knee. So I wish there was more drama at the end. But overall, a good match.
> 
> *So you know how I said that the Bucks vs. JE match felt like a Dynamite match but then it elevated itself past that? Well, this match did not do that.
> 
> This felt like a Dynamite match, and not even a big Dynamite match. Like, I just really had no reason to care. In the middle of this match, commentary starts making Batman references and I'm more interested in that than the actual match. Oh and JR is horny again, wanting a wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> It picks up by the end but I hated the finish. Dark Order are coming off the biggest angle they've ever done and they go onto lose this 8 man tag? And it's by a Roll Up? Really? Why? Like, I know it leads to Dustin getting a shot at the title on Wednesday, but why not do this match on this PPV.
> 
> I just did note care about this match.
> 
> *FTR vs. Kenny & Hangman is a match I wanted to be great. And it was good. But just good. And it good match is not anything to scoff at. But I couldn't help but feel disappointed at the end of this.
> 
> The match to start had a big time feel. I liked Hangman and Kenny having some tension to start but eventually start working together. I could get into the match in detail. but I'll mainly point out that while the match was smartly worked, it just kind of dragged and there just a certain energy missing the match. Didn't help the match was 30 minutes long either.
> 
> Like the first spot that really popped me was Hangman's Fallaway Moonsault Slam in the ring. That was awesome. We get get to the finish and FTR win with 2 Spike Piledrivers. A good match, but no more than that.
> 
> And honestly the bigger talking point is Kenny walking away from Hangman and giving the Bucks an ultimatum to join him or not. He's ready for a new phase in his career which is good.
> 
> *The Jericho vs. OC match was just a little too silly for my liking. I know OC is a silly character but I though the idea of this was to make him look good as a potential main eventer. And here, instead of beating Jericho straight up, he just punches him into a pool of mimosa. I don't know, I don't think it sent the message you were going for.
> 
> Match was alright. Jericho ain't even trying to play heel in this match really. I liked Jericho's Powerbomb on the table and I thought OC had some pretty good offense. It was harmless enough. I just hope this feud is over now.
> 
> *Mox vs. MJF was a smartly booked main event. Not something particularly memorable, but a good main event.
> 
> I liked the story of MJF out wrestling Mox and Mox out smarting MJF to get him on the outside. And they busted out the Catapult into the ring post spot. Loved that which of course leads to MJF bleeding. I also like how they made MJF look somewhat strong by biting Mox after Mox bit him.
> 
> Thing is though there was really no drama to MJF's move on Mox because you knew he wasn't winning with the Arm Bar or the Heat Seeker. Plus the Cross Rhodes was kind of shit. I don't even love the finish because Mox has proven he can beat bigger guys w/o the Paradigm Shift. But here he just used it behind the referee's back to win. I guess it helps MJF and possibly lead to the Wardlow split. But, wasn't the best look for the champion.
> 
> If I had to grade this show out of 10, highest I could go is probably a 6, maybe a 5.5. There was some good stuff on here. But the show dragged after a while and a lot of the matches just didn't deliver how they needed to. A good enough show, but their worst so far.


Good review. I can't help but notice though that you didn't like the fact that there were matches that you felt should have been on Dynamite like the DO and Bucks/JE matches. I thought the same for the Dark Order match. I see your posts in the WWE section as well, which I enjoy reading, but almost every match on their PPV's should be on RAW or SD. You loved Payback/SSlam, but you had no problem with both of those shows being RAW rematches or matches that should have been on TV instead. Not bagging on you, just an observation on subjectivity for people and the higher standard that a lot of people have for AEW.


----------



## Mister Sinister

optikk sucks said:


> That’s not defending the situation, are you on drugs


Imagine a political rally for a 2020 candidate this week at which a protestor gets beaten unconscious on live tv. Was it a good for the candidate? Does anyone say, "but the music was good and the candidate gave a good speech-- ignore the part where his supporters nearly killed a man on CNN." No. That becomes the story of the week. It becomes that narrative of what the candidate represents.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Decent show at best, 6/10.

Casino Battle Royal is a train wreck concept, stop the fucking casino shit, it's a flop. Just do a standard Rumble or Battle Royal, no one will hate you for copying.

Matt Hardy situation was absolutely appalling and they should be embarrassed of themselves. Hopefully they learn from this and NEVER let something like this happen again, absolutely disgusting.

Gutted for Shida and Rosa who put on a really solid match but all the attention was on the hardy situation.

Thought Mimosa match was really good.

Hangman&Omega/FTR was good, but it's apparent how much they need a hot crowd, everything they did in the ring was great, but without a hot crowd it kinda fell flat to me.

Moxley/MJF was MOTN, they told a really good story and finish was awesome.

Those are my main takeaways.


----------



## TD Stinger

prosperwithdeen said:


> Good review. I can't help but notice though that you didn't like the fact that there were matches that you felt should have been on Dynamite like the DO and Bucks/JE matches. I thought the same for the Dark Order match. I see your posts in the WWE section as well, which I enjoy reading, but almost every match on their PPV's should be on RAW or SD. You loved Payback/SSlam, but you had no problem with both of those shows being RAW rematches or matches that should have been on TV instead. Not bagging on you, just an observation on subjectivity for people and the higher standard that a lot of people have for AEW.


Well, there is a difference. WWE has 12-15 PPVs a year. AEW has 4. So when it comes time for the big shows, I want the biggest matches possible. So seeing an 8 man tag on there insteand of something like Allin vs. Starks or BF vs. LAX in a parking lot brawl, etc. is just disappointing. I mean, they spent time into building all of these stories, and to not have them play out in a bigger role on the show is disappointing.

Plus, when it comes to shows like Summerslam and Payback, I don't know if I loved them, but I did enjoy them overall. I just though more interesting things happened on them. Roman coming back. Lee beating Orton in 5 minutes. Roman winning the title the way he did. Furthering the Sasha/Bayley story. Even some of the matches were better or more interesting that what I saw last night.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Mister Sinister said:


> Imagine a political rally for a 2020 candidate this week at which a protestor gets beaten unconscious on live tv. Was it a good for the candidate? Does anyone say, "but the music was good and the candidate gave a good speech-- ignore the part where his supporters nearly killed a man on CNN." No. That becomes the story of the week. It becomes that narrative of what the candidate represents.


Yeah except literally everyone has said “man what happened to Matt is terrible and inexcusable”

if that is excusing it then yeah you’re on drugs


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> Well, there is a difference. WWE has 12-15 PPVs a year. AEW has 4. So when it comes time for the big shows, I want the biggest matches possible. So seeing an 8 man tag on there insteand of something like Allin vs. Starks or BF vs. LAX in a parking lot brawl, etc. is just disappointing. I mean, they spent time into building all of these stories, and to not have them play out in a bigger role on the show is disappointing.
> 
> Plus, when it comes to shows like Summerslam and Payback, I don't know if I loved them, but I did enjoy them overall. I just though more interesting things happened on them. Roman coming back. Lee beating Orton in 5 minutes. Roman winning the title the way he did. Furthering the Sasha/Bayley story. Even some of the matches were better or more interesting that what I saw last night.


That's fair. WWE does have a shitload of content. Too much actually. I would have liked for Darby/Starks or a Parking Lot Brawl myself as well, instead of just trying to get everyone on the show in the battle royal. I hated Summerslam personally, but thought Payback was really good.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Coming from someone who’s completely unbiased, I want my money back. I want to see them succeed more than anyone, but that was a legitimate shit show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

KingofKings1524 said:


> Coming from someone who’s completely unbiased, I want my money back. I want to see them succeed more than anyone, but that was a legitimate shit show.


This show may have affected their future PPV sales, at least temporarily. But if they can see they gave us a disappointing show, surely they can’t disappoint with the next PPV.


----------



## Dizzie

Has it gone under the radar that Kingston didn't go over the top rope in the battle royal?


----------



## La Parka

Dizzie said:


> Has it gone under the radar that Kingston didn't go over the top rope in the battle royal?


I was more distracted by the fact that they were ending the battle royal with a "eddie is afraid of snakes"


----------



## RiverFenix

KingofKings1524 said:


> Coming from someone who’s completely unbiased, I want my money back. I want to see them succeed more than anyone, but that was a legitimate shit show.


Yeah, everybody claims to be unbiased. Folks usually can't see their own biases.


----------



## Klitschko

The one thing that I dont get is how do you have 4 months to build a story for a ppv, and then when the ppv comes half the card feels thrown together last minute with matches with no story or with 1 week builds.

Like honestly, I have spent 50 bucks on each of their ppv's but unless they really build up the next show I probably won't be spending money for a 3 match card. 

Full gear needs to have something like this. 
Bucks/FTR
Hangman/Omega
Moxley title defense
Womens title defense
Something with Darby/Starks/Cage
Cody/Lee in a big match. 

6 matches right there. It's not that fucking hard.


----------



## Prosper

optikk sucks said:


> This show may have affected their future PPV sales, at least temporarily. But if they can see they gave us a disappointing show, surely they can’t disappoint with the next PPV.


They should do this for Full Gear:

Moxley vs MJF 2 
Omega vs Hangman
Archer vs Cage 
Bucks vs FTR
Shida vs Ivelisse 
Brodie vs Cody 2 

I don't think that would produce a slump in sales.


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> This show may have affected their future PPV sales, at least temporarily. But if they can see they gave us a disappointing show, surely they can’t disappoint with the next PPV.


Guys if you take each match alone there was way more good than bad.

Also don't assume that because some people on this forum didn't like it that the majority didn't like it.

It's the same thing with the last dynamite, "Oh the show was so bad that they must have lost tons of viewers during the show"

Guess what a lot of you were wrong, like most of the time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

rbl85 said:


> Guys if you take each match alone there was way more good than bad.
> 
> Also don't assume that because some people on this forum didn't like it that the majority didn't like it.
> 
> It's the same thing with the last dynamite, "Oh the show was so bad that they must have lost tons of viewers during the show"
> 
> Guess what a lot of you were wrong, like most of the time.


I think the show was decent but you can’t ignore the overwhelming wet response towards it. A lot of people were disappointed. I was disappointed that nothing significant happened.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Well, there is a difference. WWE has 12-15 PPVs a year. AEW has 4. So when it comes time for the big shows, I want the biggest matches possible. So seeing an 8 man tag on there insteand of something like Allin vs. Starks or BF vs. LAX in a parking lot brawl, etc. is just disappointing. I mean, they spent time into building all of these stories, and to not have them play out in a bigger role on the show is disappointing.
> 
> Plus, when it comes to shows like Summerslam and Payback, I don't know if I loved them, but I did enjoy them overall. I just though more interesting things happened on them. Roman coming back. Lee beating Orton in 5 minutes. Roman winning the title the way he did. Furthering the Sasha/Bayley story. Even some of the matches were better or more interesting that what I saw last night.


PPV matches are seen as blow off matches for feuds, especially singles matches. This is magnified by the fact AEW only has four PPV's a year. If they did the matches you suggest then do they blow off the feud maybe before the storyline is complete or do they try to stretch it to Full Gear in two months and have singles matches on back to back PPV's? 

Neither Allin vs Starks/Team Taz nor Best Friends vs Ortiz/Santana seem done. Now maybe they're eventually blown off on Dynamite down the line in a few weeks or months or on Full Gear. But AEW needs to produce television the next 9 weeks before Full Gear and can't blow off every feud at each of their PPV's and start from scratch with new feuds - if anything this might be them learning from their past troubles of having shitty Dynamite shows right after PPV's as they need to start building from scratch all their next PPV matches/programs. 

So while they have Mox/MJF fall out that likely won't see any return match (while inserting Archer/Jake into the title picture), they can have Brodie's TNT Title front and center versus having that defended on the PPV. They can continue Ortiz/BF while FTR relishes their win and Bucks/Omega/Hangman storyline fall out continues. Allin vs Cage for the FTW title can happen or Allin/Starks or Allin gets some back up to take on Team Taz.


----------



## omaroo

How badly I want aew to succeed I can't describe. I do like some things for sure. 

But for me too many negatives than positives.

Do want them to succeed as God help us with just WWE as main company. But I hate the booking at times.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> They should do this for Full Gear:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF 2
> Omega vs Hangman
> Archer vs Cage
> Bucks vs FTR
> Shida vs Ivelisse
> Brodie vs Cody 2
> 
> I don't think that would produce a slump in sales.


Would you be happy to see MJF lose twice? I think they should turn it into a triple threat and have Wardlow eat the pin.

By the next PPV I’d like to see a Cody and the horsemen together.


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> I think the show was decent but you can’t ignore the overwhelming wet response towards it. A lot of people were disappointed. I was disappointed that nothing significant happened.


Yeah but they never said something huge is going to happen.

It's you guys who are always expecting huge things happening at every PPV....


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Guys if you take each match alone there was way more good than bad.
> 
> Also don't assume that because some people on this forum didn't like it that the majority didn't like it.
> 
> It's the same thing with the last dynamite, "Oh the show was so bad that they must have lost tons of viewers during the show"
> 
> Guess what a lot of you were wrong, like most of the time.


Hopefully AEW learns match placement is very important. I think a helluva lot of bad feelings towards the show come from Britt vs Swole being the kick-off. Zero reason why that match was added to the PPV. I mean you have the in house crowd watching it on the tron? Way to kill a crowd - Janela/Serpentico, PP vs Silver Reynolds and then watch a cinematic match? 

100% the PPV should have kicked off with Bucks vs Lucha Express. And 100% Britt vs Swole should have aired during the pre-show Buy-In portion while AEW could have have had a legit dark match wrestled for the fans in the stands (or just aired it in place while Janela/Serpentico was wrestling for the house crowd). 

I rewatched the matches I dug and liked them even more. Bucks/JE, Shida/Rosa, FTR vs Omega/Page and Moxley/MJF are all damn good and 8-man tag served it's purpose. Battle Royales always suck and even this CBR wasn't terrible a day after when you know Sydal is #21 and thus don't have that deflation while watching live. 

They dangerously botched the call on continuing the Guevara vs Hardy match and wholly shit the bed on it. Easy call would have been to tell Sammy to stay down as well and count them both out. Now company looks like shit for continuing the match and Sammy looks like shit for jobbing in a 5 minute match. Nobody looks good after it. I can understand their predicament given the retirement stipulation but they can clean that up later creatively - worry about the health of your talent first and farmost.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

rbl85 said:


> Yeah but they never said something huge is going to happen.
> 
> It's you guys who are always expecting huge things happening at every PPV....


TK was promoting the hell out of it and telling us big things are happening


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> TK was promoting the hell out of it and telling us big things are happening


He just said that the wrestling would be really good.


----------



## sim8

rbl85 said:


> Yeah but they never said something huge is going to happen.
> 
> It's you guys who are always expecting huge things happening at every PPV....


When they do one PPV a quarter, you expect some big things to happen. By big things, nobody is saying Brock Lesnar or CM Punk but some solid storyline progression or some hook to have us look forward to Dynamite. Look at Revolution. Probably their best show and the hooks coming out was Moxley is now champion, Cody failed against MJF, and Page is vindicated by beating Bucks pretty much single handedly. What are the major talking points coming out of last night? Matt Hardy avoided tragedy, Colt is on the outs with Brodie, and Kenny is angry.

The only major storyline progression we got was Kenny walking out on Page but that isn't good enough especially as they could easily have Kenny say on Wednesday he has had time to calm down and wants to continue tagging Page, therefore we go back to the status quo of the last few months.

AEW has potential for some major stories and angles right now but they stuck in a rut. They need to pull some triggers to keep things moving and keeping fans hooked.

All Out was a failure because of this. The Matt Hardy incident just made it all that much worse.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hopefully AEW learns match placement is very important. I think a helluva lot of bad feelings towards the show come from Britt vs Swole being the kick-off. Zero reason why that match was added to the PPV. I mean you have the in house crowd watching it on the tron? Way to kill a crowd - Janela/Serpentico, PP vs Silver Reynolds and then watch a cinematic match?
> 
> 100% the PPV should have kicked off with Bucks vs Lucha Express. And 100% Britt vs Swole should have aired during the pre-show Buy-In portion while AEW could have have had a legit dark match wrestled for the fans in the stands (or just aired it in place while Janela/Serpentico was wrestling for the house crowd).
> 
> I rewatched the matches I dug and liked them even more. Bucks/JE, Shida/Rosa, FTR vs Omega/Page and Moxley/MJF are all damn good and 8-man tag served it's purpose. Battle Royales always suck and even this CBR wasn't terrible a day after when you know Sydal is #21 and thus don't have that deflation while watching live.
> 
> They dangerously botched the call on continuing the Guevara vs Hardy match and wholly shit the bed on it. Easy call would have been to tell Sammy to stay down as well and count them both out. Now company looks like shit for continuing the match and Sammy looks like shit for jobbing in a 5 minute match. Nobody looks good after it. I can understand their predicament given the retirement stipulation but they can clean that up later creatively - worry about the health of your talent first and farmost.


They put Baker vs Swole on the main show just because some people were crying about the fact that only one women match was on the card


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> They put Baker vs Swole on the main show just because some people were crying about the fact that only one women match was on the card


And if this is the case they should have added an actual in-ring match to the card. Or just admit that Britt hasn't been medically cleared yet and then have Swole issue an open challenge. Swole vs Nyla w/Vickie would have been accaptable, or Swole vs Ivelisse in a singles match, or Swole vs Serena Deeb or Swole vs Penelope Ford would have even made sense.


----------



## Asuka842

It was also the fact that Britt vs. Swole has been a storyline building for months, so to shove it on to the pre-card would have been lame.

Plus I enjoyed the match, and props to Britt for being willing to get stabbed in the leg with a syringe for a match.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I only now after the tweet made the connection of Hangman grabbing the leg
> 
> that is beautiful storytelling


Bro!

How can you not pick up on these things? They seemed so obvious to me, which is why I was actually GLAD to see Omega DIDN’T turn. He is fucking fed up with being a nice guy. The Bucks stopped him from killing Angels weeks ago. Marko mocking him to the point of a beatdown.

You had Omega staring at Page after the VTrigger, holding him, desperately screaming he didn’t mean to, Page reaching for Omega to lean on in times of adversity, only to find that he isn’t there this time. The entire offensive structuring was to highlight that FTR is an ACTUAL tag team, cutting the ring in half, working TOGETHER like a well-oiled machine vs Kenny and Hangman’s offense, which highlighted the fact that they were simply great wrestlers who were wrestling a simultaneous handicap match. The visual of Hangman running to the opposite apron to save Kenny from the superplex. And the cherry on top is that it was basically only one mistake in a 30 minute match that cost them, which works to highlight how great they are as singles competitors.

Goddamn that was great storytelling that left me wanting more, and that is ONLY the in-ring stuff.

And now FTR, who came into the company mocking he and his friends, just took the title off them. Kenny is a goddamn winner full of pride. He didn’t take like Marko mocking him, has threatened to flat out kill Colt Cabana, was attempting to kill Angels/V, and now is left in the ring with only his tag partner who, more than ANYONE, has disrespected him time and again, just moments after losing the people that very same tag partner had “chosen” over you on multiple occasions.

Nah, I may have been the one to cost us with a VTrigger, but this goes beyond where we find ourselves. This is about the journey and every step that lead us to this place.

So, Kenny wants so badly to Beat Page the fuck down like the Bucks would do, like The Cleaner would do, but as we seen throughout 30 mins of action, there is still a soft spot for Hangman Page, and Kenny is tore on whether to pick the sorry piece of shit drunk back up as he has so many times before (the match), beat some goddamn sense into him finally, or just walk away and let him fall on his face (which we get a literal representation of).

The Hangman Page/Kenny Omega story is and has always been about the present vs the future. Accomplishment vs wanting approval.

This is the classic story of a father and his wayward son. This is my kingdom, follow my footsteps, and it will be yours someday soon.


----------



## La Parka

Id rather see Britt and Swole go another 10 mins than seeing that dork order match.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Bro!
> 
> How can you not pick up on these things? They seemed so obvious to me, which is why I was actually GLAD to see Omega DIDN’T turn. He is fucking fed up with being a nice guy. The Bucks stopped him from killing Angels weeks ago. Marko mocking him to the point of a beatdown.
> 
> You had Omega staring at Page after the VTrigger, holding him, desperately screaming he didn’t mean to, Page reaching for Omega to lean on in times of adversity, only to find that he isn’t there this time. The entire offensive structuring was to highlight that FTR is an ACTUAL tag team, cutting the ring in half, working TOGETHER like a well-oiled machine vs Kenny and Hangman’s offense, which highlighted the fact that they were simply great wrestlers who were wrestling a simultaneous handicap match. The visual of Hangman running to the opposite apron to save Kenny from the superplex. And the cherry on top is that it was basically only one mistake in a 30 minute match that cost them, which works to highlight how great they are as singles competitors.
> 
> Goddamn that was great storytelling that left me wanting more, and that is ONLY the in-ring stuff.
> 
> And now FTR, who came into the company mocking he and his friends, just took the title off them. Kenny is a goddamn winner full of pride. He didn’t take like Marko mocking him, has threatened to flat out kill Colt Cabana, was attempting to kill Angels/V, and now is left in the ring with only his tag partner who, more than ANYONE, has disrespected him time and again, just moments after losing the people that very same tag partner had “chosen” over you on multiple occasions.
> 
> Nah, I may have been the one to cost us with a VTrigger, but this goes beyond where we find ourselves. This is about the journey and every step that lead us to this place.
> 
> So, Kenny wants so badly to Beat Page the fuck down like the Bucks would do, like The Cleaner would do, but as we seen throughout 30 mins of action, there is still a soft spot for Hangman Page, and Kenny is tore on whether to pick the sorry piece of shit drunk back up as he has so many times before (the match), beat some goddamn sense into him finally, or just walk away and let him fall on his face (which we get a literal representation of).
> 
> The Hangman Page/Kenny Omega story is and has always been about the present vs the future. Accomplishment vs wanting approval.
> 
> This is the classic story of a father and his wayward son. This is my kingdom, follow my footsteps, and it will be yours someday soon.


It's pretty crazy how good the story telling has been throughout.

I wish someone could piece it all together in a huge YouTube clip and analyse it - because I think there's been so much that's been missed or forgotten by people. 

Even Moxleys words during the contract signing played their part in the finish to the world title match.


----------



## Mercian

Mixed bag for me, still see the diamonds sticking out the dogshit

Penelope Ford looked well erm....

1) Jon Moxley ( C ) v MJF

They buried MJF for me even before the PPV and especially with Archer winning the Battle Royale. It was a good match but where does MJF go from here?

2) Jericho v Orange Cassidy

I really am better watching Hansen/Brody matches on YouTube than waching modern wrestling 

3) Kenny Omega & Hangman Page ( C) v FTR

Really good match with predictable aftermath

4) Casino Battle Royale

Some of it was really good, hey at least no Sunny Daze and Dustin Thomas this year! Brian Cage and Lance Archer both looked great

5) Dark Order ( Brodie Lee, Evil Uno, Colt Cabana, Stu Grayson )
v
Natural Nightmares ( Dustin Rhodes, QT Marshall ) Scorpio Sky, Matt Cardona

Really enjoyable but again Dark Order lose, they do great making BL look good but it makes this feud and Cody's comeback look shite with the good guys winning here

6) The Young Bucks v Jurassic Express

It was too obvious and didnt do much for me

7) Matt Hardy v Sammy Guevara

Probably enough been said

8) Big Swole v Dr Britt Baker

An absolute train wreck, absolute junk, you start a PPV with this turd

9) Hikaru Shida ( C ) v Thunder Rosa

Really really excellent match, I love Allie as a character but this is everything her style of match isnt, Thunder Rosa showed so much character and did the NWA proud, I would happily watch a re-match, best Womens match I can remember, huge well done! 

10/ Private Party v Dark Order Jobbers

Surely Dark Order have to win? No,of course

11/ Serpentico V Janela

Rubbish


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> S T O R Y
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302438807090991105



If you're that into this then its highly likely you have not seen a vagina in real life in years.


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you're that into this then its highly likely you have not seen a vagina in real life in years.


Stupid post


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> Stupid post



Not stupid. Imagine if after that Orton/Flair segment someone tweeted "Orton holding Flair on the way down trying to hold on to the last ties of their Evolution bond from years ago. Hes so conflicted, he doesnt wanna put the old man down, but he knows he has to. The lights go out as he connects on the punt, we dont have to see Old Yeller get shot to know it happened. Orton slithers away conflicted yet happy with his murderous work. Raw is better than anything you like."

Like, theres zero chance you have a female contact in your phone that isnt related to you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This was the worst PPV in AEW history. The only bright spots for me were the Shida and MJF matches. Glad I watched a stream and didn't pay for this shit.*


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not stupid. Imagine if after that Orton/Flair segment someone tweeted "Orton holding Flair on the way down trying to hold on to the last ties of their Evolution bond from years ago. Hes so conflicted, he doesnt wanna put the old man down, but he knows he has to. The lights go out as he connects on the punt, we dont have to see Old Yeller get shot to know it happened. Orton slithers away conflicted yet happy with his murderous work. Raw is better than anything you like."
> 
> Like, theres zero chance you have a female contact in your phone that isnt related to you.


Yes it's stupid.

It's not because you don't like that type of stuff that you have to make fun of the people who like it.


----------



## Mike E

That was a very solid show! The Young Bucks and Jurassic Express match was stellar, even though it was obvious who was winning. 

I thought the battle royal was fun to watch, and it was nice to see Lance Archer win. 

The Dark Order match against Dustin, QT, Scorpio and Matt was fine, but Dark Order should have won. 

I really thought Jericho did A good job putting Orange over, which is something Jericho should be doing at this stage of his career. Everyone knows Jericho can elevate himself back up the card anytime he wants. Cassidy is super popular and AEW has to continue to push him. 

FTR and Hangman/Omega was my favorite match of the night, they told a great story and put on a hard hitting affair.

Talk about story telling, Mox and MJF put on a clinic and both guys came out of that match looking fantastic.


----------



## imthegame19

prosperwithdeen said:


> They should do this for Full Gear:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF 2
> Omega vs Hangman
> Archer vs Cage
> Bucks vs FTR
> Shida vs Ivelisse
> Brodie vs Cody 2
> 
> I don't think that would produce a slump in sales.


There only 2 months and 9 Dynamite until Full Gear. Usually there's 3 plus months and 15 plus weeks of Dynamite between ppvs. So my guess is they do some MJF/Mox follow up stuff next few weeks and maybe Mox/Wardlow. Which will lead to MJF/Wardlow break up. Then I can see Moxley turn his attention to Archer and do that match at Full Gear. I see 

Moxley/Archer
Cody/Brodie 
Omega/Page
Jericho/Tyson(Jericho said was original plan for All Out. But Tyson has a fight soon)
FTR/Bucks 
MJF/Wardlow

I think what fans should really fear is what's next for Orange Cassidy. People better hope MJF/Wardlow break up angle. Because if not I wouldn't be surprised to see MJF/Orange Cassidy feud. Since they will wanna give Cassidy something big to keep momentum after being Jericho twice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Such a dangerous and needless spot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lots of dangerous needless moves. ^ Plus, AEW needs to understand not every match has to be 20-30 minutes long.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Lots of dangerous needless moves. ^ Plus, AEW needs to understand not every match has to be 20-30 minutes long.


Only 3 matches went 20+ minutes long last night.

Casino Battle Royale - which makes sense because of the 3 minute intervals between each deck and everyone getting their stuff in.
FTR vs. Hangman/Omega - again, makes sense. It's a tag team title match with story.
Mox vs. MJF - Flew by for me anyway.

Plus, it wouldn't surprise me if a few matches went longer than planned due to Hardy/Sammy going shorter than planned.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

tag title match only went long because the Matt Sammy match had to be cut short. 100%


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you're that into this then its highly likely you have not seen a vagina in real life in years.


what if you like dick


----------



## bdon

optikk sucks said:


> what if you like dick


Or. Or. OR!!!

And hear me out for a second here...

You actually understand strorytelling and drama while having 2 beautiful kids, an absolute head turner for wife, the wildest party life imaginable throughout your 20s and early 30s, and most importantly aren’t such a fucking Neanderthal that you can’t admit wrestling for what it is...one big fucking male soap opera.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Or. Or. OR!!!
> 
> And hear me out for a second here...
> 
> You actually understand strorytelling and drama while having 2 beautiful kids, an absolute head turner for wife, the wildest party life imaginable throughout your 20s and early 30s, and most importantly aren’t such a fucking Neanderthal that you can’t admit wrestling for what it is...one big fucking male soap opera.


Unheard of!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Yeah but they never said something huge is going to happen.
> 
> It's you guys who are always expecting huge things happening at every PPV....


i definitely expect huge things to happen every PPV


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This was the worst PPV in AEW history. The only bright spots for me were the Shida and MJF matches. Glad I watched a stream and didn't pay for this shit.*


your opinion is then worth as much as you paid IMO


----------



## Prosper

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not stupid. Imagine if after that Orton/Flair segment someone tweeted "Orton holding Flair on the way down trying to hold on to the last ties of their Evolution bond from years ago. Hes so conflicted, he doesnt wanna put the old man down, but he knows he has to. The lights go out as he connects on the punt, we dont have to see Old Yeller get shot to know it happened. Orton slithers away conflicted yet happy with his murderous work. Raw is better than anything you like."
> 
> Like, theres zero chance you have a female contact in your phone that isnt related to you.


Come on my guy. So what you’re saying is that there aren’t any wrestling fans who have women in their lives while also appreciating good storytelling and details? What you wrote about the Orton and Flair segment was actually really good and it was actually what was conveyed now that I think back to it. I didn’t even think of it that way at first. So am I to say that you don’t have any women in your life based on that write up? Of course I wouldn’t. You just had a good eye for the story being told and you didn’t say so until now.


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your opinion is then worth as much as you paid IMO


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your opinion is then worth as much as you paid IMO


This person should be the last person to complain about it XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody is getting.... bloody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302706923846991878


----------



## Dizzie

What on earth are they doing with sammy, Why are they having a past it matt hardy win a feud against one of aew's most promising young talent's? To think how well he was presented in his very first dynamite show but since then he has been a comedic punch bag.

Also does anyone else think they need to do something about the steps on the raised entrance, there have been occasions where I have winced about the safety of talent when they landed extremely close to hitting their head on that lower step from a high risk move to the outside like darby getting thrown over the ropes in that body bag last night


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

optikk sucks said:


> tag title match only went long because the Matt Sammy match had to be cut short. 100%


But there's no reason they needed to make the show 4 hours, the show would've been way better if they made it 3 hours.

Keep Britt/Swole on pre-show and don't listen to Twitter geeks, cut casino battle royal(put it on preshow/dynamite, rather just do away with the format, it's terrible), and shorten tag title match.


----------



## Codyreigns

Dizzie said:


> What on earth are they doing with sammy, Why are they having a past it matt hardy win a feud against one of aew's most promising young talent's? To think how well he was presented in his very first dynamite show but since then he has been a comedic punch bag


You're right, he needs a big fued. Also Wardlow needs pushed to the moon in time, I mean look at the guy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RelivingTheShadow said:


> But there's no reason they needed to make the show 4 hours, the show would've been way better if they made it 3 hours.
> 
> Keep Britt/Swole on pre-show and don't listen to Twitter geeks, cut casino battle royal(put it on preshow/dynamite, rather just do away with the format, it's terrible), and shorten tag title match.


I think they just wanted to give us a show that's good value for money. Did they deliver? It depends on who you talk to.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

optikk sucks said:


> I think they just wanted to give us a show that's good value for money. Did they deliver? It depends on who you talk to.


I'd argue that adding more content for the sake of adding more content is a horrible thing to do, it's just padding.

People are usually buying these shows on the basis of the top 2/3 matches anyway, that's been true for PPV for years, you go too long and you kill the crowd, and doubly so in Daily's Place where the humidity is killing people.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I'd argue that adding more content for the sake of adding more content is a horrible thing to do, it's just padding.
> 
> People are usually buying these shows on the basis of the top 2/3 matches anyway, that's been true for PPV for years, you go too long and you kill the crowd, and doubly so in Daily's Place where the humidity is killing people.


yeah i agree with you completely. apart from 4-5 matches, this PPV was filler. They had some longstanding bloodfeuds that deserved a spot on the card.

What would your perfect All Out card have looked like? See, mine would've looked like this:

1. FTR vs Omega/Page
2. MJF vs Moxley
3. Shida vs Rosa
4. Darby vs Starks [cage match to keep Cage out and allow Darby to do something destructive with a skateboard from the top of the cage]
5. PnP vs BF [carpark brawl]
6. Brodie Lee vs Dustin Rhodes
7. Hardy vs Guevara.

I would've been very happy with this card. 

Then you have next week's dynamite:
Casino Battle Royal
Bucks vs Jurassic Express
Dark Order [Brodie and Cobana] vs Sky and Cardona


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

optikk sucks said:


> yeah i agree with you completely. apart from 4-5 matches, this PPV was filler. They had some longstanding bloodfeuds that deserved a spot on the card.
> 
> What would your perfect All Out card have looked like? See, mine would've looked like this:
> 
> 1. FTR vs Omega/Page
> 2. MJF vs Moxley
> 3. Shida vs Rosa
> 4. Darby vs Starks [cage match to keep Cage out and allow Darby to do something destructive with a skateboard from the top of the cage]
> 5. PnP vs BF [carpark brawl]
> 6. Brodie Lee vs Dustin Rhodes
> 7. Hardy vs Guevara.
> 
> I would've been very happy with this card.
> 
> Then you have next week's dynamite:
> Casino Battle Royal
> Bucks vs Jurassic Express
> Dark Order [Brodie and Cobana] vs Sky and Cardona


Your card is lit! I would go something pretty much identical to that, would like to represent Eddie Kingston's group in some fashion, maybe on the pre-show, some 5 on 5 match where they can just win or something like that.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody is getting.... bloody
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302706923846991878


Blood n Guts.


----------



## LongPig666

Overall pretty good but can't add anything that hasn't been said already. 

Wrong card order and too much fluff. JR was awful. 

As @optikk sucks above put, I can't understand why there was no Darby v Starks match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Darby vs Starks would have replaced what match? Assuming it's not the CBR would either forego a shot at winning a World Title Shot to have a one-on-one match at the PPV when they could have a one-on-one match on Dynamite this week?

Maybe there is more storyline still to some with Darby vs Team Taz and they didn't want to blow it off already with a cage match with a thumbtack skateboard on a pole match. 

They simply were not going to blow off every program they currently have to start from scratch next Dynamite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

prosperwithdeen said:


> If you want to stay informed, read the results.


I do this and watch highlights, the loyalists tell me I can't fairly gauge and be informed about the product from just reading reviews and watching highlights.



optikk sucks said:


> Yeah they loved it. 8/10s everywhere.
> 
> I guess your hyperbole is false my friend.


If it's the forum I'm thinking about then they will ban you for talking negatively about AEW and class it as "baiting". If you disagree with the majority even if doing it in a respectable way you'll be banned/warned.

The epitome of an echo chamber. Believe me, this forum is much better than that cesspit.



optikk sucks said:


> I’ve not seen anyone defend the Matt situation. Can you show us some examples


Haha, are you serious bro? I posted about how awful it was and people tried to defend it.

"The doctor examined Matt and said he was fine!"

"Matt wanted to continue!"

"How do we know he was actually concussed and unable to continue?!"

"Tony just might not have known what to do! He only has one year experience!"

I even had people trying to attack me as a poster for pointing out that the match should've ended.

AEW loyalists were out in force yesterday trying to defend the show continuing



RainmakerV2 said:


> Not stupid. Imagine if after that Orton/Flair segment someone tweeted "Orton holding Flair on the way down trying to hold on to the last ties of their Evolution bond from years ago. Hes so conflicted, he doesnt wanna put the old man down, but he knows he has to. The lights go out as he connects on the punt, we dont have to see Old Yeller get shot to know it happened. Orton slithers away conflicted yet happy with his murderous work. Raw is better than anything you like."
> 
> Like, theres zero chance you have a female contact in your phone that isnt related to you.


Yeah, I don't like to mock people for their passions but you're kind of right. Anyone who has that much time to analyse a pro wrestling angle to the point of looking at gear it's kind of "Forever Alone" territory.

That's a pretty serious accusation as well given how much I analyse wrestling myself.



Chan Hung said:


> Lots of dangerous needless moves. ^ Plus, AEW needs to understand not every match has to be 20-30 minutes long.


Oh god, yes. 6 matches over 15 minutes with one almost hitting 30. If you consider the average TV show is 22-24 minutes long you had three matches going close to or longer than your average episode of say...The Simpsons or Seinfeld.



optikk sucks said:


> what if you like dick


No hot gay guy wants the guy who is talking about long tights having a secret meaning either.


----------



## Codyreigns

I need more FTR in my life after last night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your opinion is then worth as much as you paid IMO


*If you think shitty gimmick matches and spamming life threatening spots is good wrestling, that's the green light to never take you seriously.*


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no no, i get you
> 
> ’don’t leave the result in doubt, dominate’
> 
> AEW gave the haters too many bullets for their guns last night


There's no haters, only people who allow themselves to get disappointed weekly by this companies bullshit shenanigans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If you think shitty gimmick matches and spamming life threatening spots is good wrestling, that's the green light to never take you seriously.*


See above reply..... let’s pretend I just wrote that again


----------



## Geeee

I must admit I my mood was not brought down by the Matt Hardy match because I thought I was being worked. Turns out I should've been brought down by it because Matt was legit hurt. I watched the show late, so I was completely staying off of the internet.

Anyway, the silver lining is that I got to properly enjoy Thunder Rosa vs Shida, which I thought was fantastic.


----------



## Cult03

bdon said:


> Bro!
> 
> How can you not pick up on these things? They seemed so obvious to me, which is why I was actually GLAD to see Omega DIDN’T turn. He is fucking fed up with being a nice guy. The Bucks stopped him from killing Angels weeks ago. Marko mocking him to the point of a beatdown.
> 
> You had Omega staring at Page after the VTrigger, holding him, desperately screaming he didn’t mean to, Page reaching for Omega to lean on in times of adversity, only to find that he isn’t there this time. The entire offensive structuring was to highlight that FTR is an ACTUAL tag team, cutting the ring in half, working TOGETHER like a well-oiled machine vs Kenny and Hangman’s offense, which highlighted the fact that they were simply great wrestlers who were wrestling a simultaneous handicap match. The visual of Hangman running to the opposite apron to save Kenny from the superplex. And the cherry on top is that it was basically only one mistake in a 30 minute match that cost them, which works to highlight how great they are as singles competitors.
> 
> Goddamn that was great storytelling that left me wanting more, and that is ONLY the in-ring stuff.
> 
> And now FTR, who came into the company mocking he and his friends, just took the title off them. Kenny is a goddamn winner full of pride. He didn’t take like Marko mocking him, has threatened to flat out kill Colt Cabana, was attempting to kill Angels/V, and now is left in the ring with only his tag partner who, more than ANYONE, has disrespected him time and again, just moments after losing the people that very same tag partner had “chosen” over you on multiple occasions.
> 
> Nah, I may have been the one to cost us with a VTrigger, but this goes beyond where we find ourselves. This is about the journey and every step that lead us to this place.
> 
> So, Kenny wants so badly to Beat Page the fuck down like the Bucks would do, like The Cleaner would do, but as we seen throughout 30 mins of action, there is still a soft spot for Hangman Page, and Kenny is tore on whether to pick the sorry piece of shit drunk back up as he has so many times before (the match), beat some goddamn sense into him finally, or just walk away and let him fall on his face (which we get a literal representation of).
> 
> The Hangman Page/Kenny Omega story is and has always been about the present vs the future. Accomplishment vs wanting approval.
> 
> This is the classic story of a father and his wayward son. This is my kingdom, follow my footsteps, and it will be yours someday soon.


You know what I find odd about AEW fans? Not so much you by the way. They can get so excited about this super in depth psychology that is created by people who actually know how to work and in the next sentence, yell from the rooftops that "PSYCHOLOGY DOESN'T MATTER". The only match that was really good on this PPV was filled with really good in ring psychology.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> You know what I find odd about AEW fans? Not so much you by the way. They can get so excited about this super in depth psychology that is created by people who actually know how to work and in the next sentence, yell from the rooftops that "PSYCHOLOGY DOESN'T MATTER". The only match that was really good on this PPV was filled with really good in ring psychology.


Or they get excited over the in depth story telling but are fine with stuff that makes no sense and/or has no continuity on their weekly wrestling product.


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> You know what I find odd about AEW fans? Not so much you by the way. They can get so excited about this super in depth psychology that is created by people who actually know how to work and in the next sentence, yell from the rooftops that "PSYCHOLOGY DOESN'T MATTER". The only match that was really good on this PPV was filled with really good in ring psychology.


Like Jungle Boy vs MJF. Everyone to a man loved that match at Double or Nothing. In the next breath, they want to try and justify Orange Cassidy going over Jericho twice.

Whoever feuds with Cassidy has to play fight. They have to make the entire goddamn feud into a bullshit comedy angle. So, by having Cassidy in this feud with Jericho, instead of say Jungle Boy, you haven’t lifted Cassidy any at all. He can’t have a feud with Moxley or Lance Archer. He can’t have a feud with Kenny Omega or Hangman. Not without significantly lowering them down the card and out of importance.

But a win over Jericho could have given Jungle Boy weight to stand on next to MJF as two main event talents under 25 years of age. Two wins over Jericho in an Inner Circle War could have put Guevara into a meaningful story with a Hangman for best AEW performer on the verge of hitting their prime.

But hey, psychology and shit don’t matter, because it’s just silly old wrestling.


----------



## rbl85

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If you think shitty gimmick matches and spamming life threatening spots is good wrestling, that's the green light to never take you seriously.*


He said that you no right to fucking complain when you didn't pay for the PPV and illegaly watch it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I put some colour on this sucker

Hangman gonna be whuppin’ dat ass soon


----------



## Wolf Mark

I feel like AEW should have a proper big time Top PPV event with a proper name. Not All in, All Out, Double or Nothing, not Wild Cards or Black Jack, nothing to do with playing cards. Just pick a good name, make it your big event. And after you pick the name, make sure it's a big event of the decade thing with huge stars. Maybe offer money to some people for one appearance. You could have Sting in there and many other feds could be involved. I would wait to do it before you can have an actual audience, though.


----------



## Geeee

So how close to The Shockmaster and The Gobbledygooker was Matt Sydal's debut? Gotta say if those are a 10, then Sydal's debut has got to be at least an 8.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, everybody claims to be unbiased. Folks usually can't see their own biases.


I’ve supported them from day one and have loved a lot of what they’ve done, but if you actually think that was a good show, I don’t know what to tell you. Congrats On enjoying mediocrity? And that’s being generous.


----------



## Brad Boyd

*Big Swole vs. Brit Baker*- Interesting match, hard to always rate a quick one like this but it left me intrigued. I also don't know if Brit didn't recognize that that really was Big Swole but if so, that should've been delivered better. That novacaine injection thing was interesting. Also when Brits friend was just given that frame I don't know why she just held it in her hands only to get striked by Big Swole. *6/10

Jungle Boy & Lucha Saurus vs. The Young Bucks- *I mean this could've got a passable rating until it turned out to be a superkick and spotfest party. An example of why in ring work is hard to follow these days. It doesn't help these guys don't have an ounce of charisma and you'd think they'd make up for it by putting on great matches. Young Bucks have talent but their matches tend to be stale, flip after flip. Put more meaning and substance behind your spots maybe next time? *4/10


Battle Royale*- Interesting battle royal concept. I dig enjoy seeing Darby getting thrown in a body bag with thumb tacks along with Jake bringing his snake out. I'm not sure why they didn't have Hobbs, Cage & Archer as the final three. I believe Sydal is Evan Bourne no? Anyways what a botch on his debut night  Awesome win for Lance Archer, the guy needs a new entrance theme though. *6/10

Matt Hardy vs. Sammy Guevara- *Another short match. Was hoping this would've gone on a lot or even a little longer. I'm a sucker for backstage fights. So this wasn't too bad but not great. Too bad about the injuries sustained, I wasn't sure that was a work or not originally. *6.5/10

Hikaru Shida vs. Thunder Rosa- *Not much to say here other then this wasn't for me. Some of Shida's execution was poor and it just felt there were too many running knees and kicks. Meh. *5.5/10


Dark Order vs. Scorpio Sky, Matt Cardona & Dustin Rhodes*- Solid tag match. Fast-paced is how I like my matches. There wasn't a moment where it felt it like dragged. *7.5/10*


Dustin Rhodes sounding great on the mic as he always has. Legend.

*Adam Page/Omega vs. FTR*- First off that build music was terrible and terribly done. I don't even know why these PPV build montages have to be that bad and I don't know why shit soul-less pop songs have to plague the wrestling world. At least one promotion has to have decent taste in music and I think MLW has it made in that regard. But anyway as far as the match was concerned it was great all around. They're all fantastic guys in the ring and this match really showed what these guys are made of. Very well executed *8/10

Chris Jericho vs. Orange Cassidy- *I was gonna give this a 7 even for such a short match, but I'll lower it because of Orange Cassidys shitty kick that missed but Jericho still sold it anyway. *6.5/10

MJF vs. Moxley*- Enjoyed this even though I wish it could've been better. Loved all the spitting, biting and the heated brawling in general. They had a moment where they were exchanging punches on the mat and it looked a little over-choreographed to me. But other than that pretty solid and Mox ended up using his finisher at the end. Pretty cool. *7/10*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Fuck this company. I literally want to pay $50 to watch but they have only one option on fite and it's shit.

I had to download it because the app is shit. It's their fault. Fuck them


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> So how close to The Shockmaster and The Gobbledygooker was Matt Sydal's debut? Gotta say if those are a 10, then Sydal's debut has got to be at least an 8.


2, maybe 3. He botched a high risk move, not his big entrance. And he wasn't billed as some big deal coming in. 

I guess he could be more comparable to Gobbledygooker in that his debut was a letdown, but that's more par for the course with RR/CBR special entrants and nobody big was really promised. 

So 2 on the Shockmaster Scale and 4 on the Gobbledygooker Scale.


----------



## RiverFenix

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Fuck this company. I literally want to pay $50 to watch but they have only one option on fite and it's shit.
> 
> I had to download it because the app is shit. It's their fault. Fuck them


Yeah, username checks out as a AEW fan.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I do this and watch highlights, the loyalists tell me I can't fairly gauge and be informed about the product from just reading reviews and watching highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the forum I'm thinking about then they will ban you for talking negatively about AEW and class it as "baiting". If you disagree with the majority even if doing it in a respectable way you'll be banned/warned.
> 
> The epitome of an echo chamber. Believe me, this forum is much better than that cesspit.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, are you serious bro? I posted about how awful it was and people tried to defend it.
> 
> "The doctor examined Matt and said he was fine!"
> 
> "Matt wanted to continue!"
> 
> "How do we know he was actually concussed and unable to continue?!"
> 
> "Tony just might not have known what to do! He only has one year experience!"
> 
> I even had people trying to attack me as a poster for pointing out that the match should've ended.
> 
> AEW loyalists were out in force yesterday trying to defend the show continuing
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't like to mock people for their passions but you're kind of right. Anyone who has that much time to analyse a pro wrestling angle to the point of looking at gear it's kind of "Forever Alone" territory.
> 
> That's a pretty serious accusation as well given how much I analyse wrestling myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, yes. 6 matches over 15 minutes with one almost hitting 30. If you consider the average TV show is 22-24 minutes long you had three matches going close to or longer than your average episode of say...The Simpsons or Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> No hot gay guy wants the guy who is talking about long tights having a secret meaning either.


You've seen Frasier right? And really obnoxious theater loving gay gentleman? Hell even Spielberg and Nolan put really intricate details in to shit.

Surprisingly those people get plenty of appropriate gender tail.

It's pretentious and makes me want to punch them but some people are like that. I still refuse to see tenet because I know it has intricate details and shit ill miss. I'm pretty sure this self indulgent douche is married too


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> You've seen Frasier right? And really obnoxious theater loving gay gentleman? Hell even Spielberg and Nolan put really intricate details in to shit.


Hold up, Frasier was popular with gays? I thought it was a drama about a witty wealthy radio host, his lovable father and a pooch named Eddie.

Was quite a good show, maybe these obnoxious theater loving gay gentleman are onto something...


----------



## Lariatoh!

So I'm assuming that Mox using his finisher is the catalyst for continuing the feud?


----------



## imthegame19

Lariatoh! said:


> So I'm assuming that Mox using his finisher is the catalyst for continuing the feud?


Maybe for another week or two. But there probably won't be another title match for MJF. Using the finisher was to give MJF excuse for losing. Now he can say he never lost or never lost clean. That was there way to put MJF in big main event spotlight and him not getting title. Without hurting his momentum. 


So they came up with the storyline to ban the move. Since if Moxley beat him in 25 minute match with paradigm shift normally. Well MJF just loses and doesnt give him an excuse. Now he has excuse and can go on beating people. Until they are ready to give him another title feud that he might win that time. But that probably won't be until sometime in 2021 at least.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> Like Jungle Boy vs MJF. Everyone to a man loved that match at Double or Nothing. In the next breath, they want to try and justify Orange Cassidy going over Jericho twice.
> 
> Whoever feuds with Cassidy has to play fight. They have to make the entire goddamn feud into a bullshit comedy angle. So, by having Cassidy in this feud with Jericho, instead of say Jungle Boy, you haven’t lifted Cassidy any at all. He can’t have a feud with Moxley or Lance Archer. He can’t have a feud with Kenny Omega or Hangman. Not without significantly lowering them down the card and out of importance.
> 
> But a win over Jericho could have given Jungle Boy weight to stand on next to MJF as two main event talents under 25 years of age. Two wins over Jericho in an Inner Circle War could have put Guevara into a meaningful story with a Hangman for best AEW performer on the verge of hitting their prime.
> 
> But hey, psychology and shit don’t matter, because it’s just silly old wrestling.


If people didn't like Jericho/Orange Cassidy feud. Well just wait until the teased Jericho/Sonny Kiss feud we could be getting soon.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold up, Frasier was popular with gays? I thought it was a drama about a witty wealthy radio host, his lovable father and a pooch named Eddie.
> 
> Was quite a good show, maybe these obnoxious theater loving gay gentleman are onto something...


No lol. But they were rather pretentious and analytical of the smallest details. Like the notes of wine, the classical music stuff, the furniture.

Frasier was very pedantic. But also scored women.

My overall point being pedantic doesn't automatically mean you don't get laid. There's a hole for every soul


----------



## yeahbaby!

The show was up and down for me.

Highlights:

Matt Young Buck kicking away Marko's crutch and kicking him. Rest of the match I fast forwarded through as it's the same old stuff between them and JE.

Matt Sydal!!!! OMG I was giggling all night

Roided freak throwing Darby Allin in his body bag on the rampway. 

Thunder Rosa, despite being boring on Dynamite, was absolutely fantastic and carried her match. Shida is always good however.

Why on earth would anyone care about that buffoon Colt Cabana in any way???? That angle is dead. Just put Brodie over again strong, I don't care how you do it.

The tag title match was fantastic with two great teams, and I love me a spiked piledriver. The right team won. Really good after match angle with Kenny storming off saying he wanted a 'clean' break hmmmm.

No highlights in the Mamosa match, just a bad look all around and a waste of time.

Great, great main event. MJF's best in ring match that I've seen him do. Mox was good as always and the finish was great with him not caring about breaking the rules behind the ref's back. Good stuff.


Overall thumbs slightly up. For people not having seen it I'd say check out the Sydal botch highlight, the women's match, the tag title match and the ME. 

A big negative for me is I will say as well the announcing is really bad. JR has become the commentary equivalent of an old man telling to stay off his lawn, Schiavone has lost any positives he ever might've had and is just collecting the paycheck, and Excalibur is just a bit boring. He's not realistic. Just try out some fresh blood.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

imthegame19 said:


> Maybe for another week or two. But there probably won't be another title match for MJF. Using the finisher was to give MJF excuse for losing. Now he can say he never lost or never lost clean. That was there way to put MJF in big main event spotlight and him not getting title. Without hurting his momentum.
> 
> 
> So they came up with the storyline to ban the move. Since if Moxley beat him in 25 minute match with paradigm shift normally. Well MJF just loses and doesnt give him an excuse. Now he has excuse and can go on beating people. Until they are ready to give him another title feud that he might win that time. But that probably won't be until sometime in 2021 at least.


I see it that way also, AEW should just get some balls and have him finally lose clean. MJF is good enough that he doesn't need an excuse.


----------



## LongPig666

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If you think shitty gimmick matches and spamming life threatening spots is good wrestling, that's the green light to never take you seriously.*


Talking about life threatening spots, nice avatar. How's Paige?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


----------



## Carter84

Firefromthegods said:


> No lol. But they were rather pretentious and analytical of the smallest details. Like the notes of wine, the classical music stuff, the furniture.
> 
> Frasier was very pedantic. But also scored women.
> 
> My overall point being pedantic doesn't automatically mean you don't get laid. There's a hole for every soul


I'm not gay far fucking from but I like frasier, I don't get why gays would like the show?? Wtf I don't get it.


----------



## Carter84

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
> I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


Who are these people though the 82??


----------



## Carter84

@optikk sucks mate so u think it was the worst PPV of the year?? I thought fight for the fallen even on tv was crap really 💩 to be on tv even lol.


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
> I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


That a ratings given by less than an 100 people means nothing.

Also don't forget that some people are shitting on the PPV just because of the Hardy incident


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Carter84 said:


> @optikk sucks mate so u think it was the worst PPV of the year?? I thought fight for the fallen even on tv was crap really 💩 to be on tv even lol.


I don’t consider fftf a PPV. And I didn’t expect anything major to happen. But it was decent enough.

I was mainly disappointed that there was no significant event and that it initially felt like an extended Dynamite. To wait 3 months and be given a battle royal, Bucks vs JE, the terrible cinematic match. To wait almost a year to see Page and Omega to break up, see Omega turn on Page, but only get teased again. That’s just a slap in the face to me. I’m blue balled enough.


----------



## omaroo

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t consider fftf a PPV. And I didn’t expect anything major to happen. But it was decent enough.
> 
> I was mainly disappointed that there was no significant event and that it initially felt like an extended Dynamite. To wait 3 months and be given a battle royal, Bucks vs JE, the terrible cinematic match. To wait almost a year to see Page and Omega to break up, see Omega turn on Page, but only get teased again. That’s just a slap in the face to me. I’m blue balled enough.


I agree no payoff at the ppv made it feel flat.

No one was expecting any surprises or debuts but a shocking moment like a omega heel turn would have at least left the ppv on a good note.

Don't mind long term story telling but if you keep dragging it out, then you are likely to put off the audience.

Personally I believe they have to go all out (no pun intended) this week on dynamite to keep the audience happy and try to create so buzz over the coming weeks. Do I think they will most likely not.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

omaroo said:


> I agree no payoff at the ppv made it feel flat.
> 
> No one was expecting any surprises or debuts but a shocking moment like a omega heel turn would have at least left the ppv on a good note.
> 
> Don't mind long term story telling but if you keep dragging it out, then you are likely to put off the audience.
> 
> Personally I believe they have to go all out (no pun intended) this week on dynamite to keep the audience happy and try to create so buzz over the coming weeks. Do I think they will most likely not.


Yeah I’m not expecting any big occurrences this week. TK seems very stubborn and is unwilling to adapt on the fly to upset his long term planning. That is fine, but when the overwhelming opinion is that the show was disappointing, adapt. Do something.

WWE went crazy recently with that Reigns heel turn. I think the rushed the title on him too soon, but look at the ratings. It worked. And it’s still uncertain if Reigns is just working Heyman. The intrigue is still there, even though they hotshotted the title.


----------



## Carter84

Good points @optikk sucks Fair enough, mate its corona it fucked not just wrestling but the whole world in every facet, but ffft was a PPV or was intended until this shit happened, we still have got nxt changing days , raw is crap, SD is ok, nxt is below AEW but has got better recently, AEW has the best overall product for me, if we get the woman division sorted we will be flying, not in wwe revenue streams but second which is good enough for me, TK knows this too and will stand himmgood in the years to come!!


----------



## omaroo

optikk sucks said:


> Yeah I’m not expecting any big occurrences this week. TK seems very stubborn and is unwilling to adapt on the fly to upset his long term planning. That is fine, but when the overwhelming opinion is that the show was disappointing, adapt. Do something.
> 
> WWE went crazy recently with that Reigns heel turn. I think the rushed the title on him too soon, but look at the ratings. It worked. And it’s still uncertain if Reigns is just working Heyman. The intrigue is still there, even though they hotshotted the title.


Ye that's what pisses me off about TK.

He needs to adapt and change things to bring some kind of buzz to the show. Do something.

Sometimes you have to change your long term plans for the betterment of the product.


----------



## Carter84

optikk sucks said:


> Yeah I’m not expecting any big occurrences this week. TK seems very stubborn and is unwilling to adapt on the fly to upset his long term planning. That is fine, but when the overwhelming opinion is that the show was disappointing, adapt. Do something.
> 
> WWE went crazy recently with that Reigns heel turn. I think the rushed the title on him too soon, but look at the ratings. It worked. And it’s still uncertain if Reigns is just working Heyman. The intrigue is still there, even though they hotshotted the title.


I never check ratings or who draws now as they don't effect me, I just like what I see, Agreed I popped loads when Roman turned, it still hasn't made wwe a better product though, NXT is a miles a head, Roman is not going to be able to get on his own, its a team effort , in wwe wrestlers just concentrate on themselves, in AEW they work like cohesive unit all in tandem, which will only benefit us viewers in the long term, I think that TK doing what your unhappy with is a fair point, he ain't like Vince though who refused and still does any help whilst the, being in the lowest ebb and viewing since I can remember, even when 1995 when they were low they still had a lot of views, now nah. TK listens to others and by what is reported likes input from his executives, staff and wrestlers. They can knock on his door, don't have shit scripted shite written for them, are able to express themselves freely on screen within boundaries but ain't restricted like wwe, that's why nxt has and is better with there wrestlers as hunter let's them express themselves a lot more than Vince, for all his faults nobody can say hunter hasn't made nxt better than raw or SD.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Carter84 said:


> I never check ratings or who draws now as they don't effect me, I just like what I see, Agreed I popped loads when Roman turned, it still hasn't made wwe a better product though, NXT is a miles a head, Roman is not going to be able to get on his own, its a team effort , in wwe wrestlers just concentrate on themselves, in AEW they work like cohesive unit all in tandem, which will only benefit us viewers in the long term, I think that TK doing what your unhappy with is a fair point, he ain't like Vince though who refused and still does any help whilst the, being in the lowest ebb and viewing since I can remember, even when 1995 when they were low they still had a lot of views, now nah. TK listens to others and by what is reported likes input from his executives, staff and wrestlers. They can knock on his door, don't have shit scripted shite written for them, are able to express themselves freely on screen within boundaries but ain't restricted like wwe, that's why nxt has and is better with there wrestlers as hunter let's them express themselves a lot more than Vince, for all his faults nobody can say hunter hasn't made nxt better than raw or SD.


don’t get me wrong. AEW is FAR better than what WWE put out. Like you said, TK is definitely one who is willing to give chances to wrestlers - let them be themselves on camera. FTR is just so fucking fantastically used right now and you wonder how Vince let them go. 

WWE is stale, sterile garbage. But putting Reigns and Heyman together is the best thing they’ve done since Lesnar destroying Cena.


----------



## Carter84

omaroo said:


> Ye that's what pisses me off about TK.
> 
> He needs to adapt and change things to bring some kind of buzz to the show. Do something.
> 
> Sometimes you have to change your long term plans for the betterment of the product.


He does, I don't get what your on a bout lad, he listens and is nowhere like Vince, remember we are just a year and bit in, obviously we are gonna get teething problems in the long term, AEW will just get better and better, the potential in AEW is enormous, wwe will always be number one, TK knows this and that's what I like about him, when have you seen Vince stand , freakin' stand and talk to reporters for over a hour, hunter sits for a 30minutes press call, tony stands, just little thing she like that, he has in my view and I'm just stating my view, we all have our own views and that's good, we ain't sheep like others on here.


----------



## Carter84

optikk sucks said:


> don’t get me wrong. AEW is FAR better than what WWE put out. Like you said, TK is definitely one who is willing to give chances to wrestlers - let them be themselves on camera. FTR is just so fucking fantastically used right now and you wonder how Vince let them go.
> 
> WWE is stale, sterile garbage. But putting Reigns and Heyman together is the best thing they’ve done since Lesnar destroying Cena.


That's what I liked Roman being heel and putting heyman with him is sweet, but Vince only cares about his top guys, TK cares about all his guys and woman, Vince don't care as many ex and present staff at wwe have stayed, Kevin Sullivan said on his podcast even recentlynwhilst being one of the guys who Vince knows will tell him straight, said Vince books around the top guys and just lets the undercard wrestlers be booked in any fashion, now look at AEW yeah most undercard lose but they put on good matches, i.e. Sunny Kiss v Cody, can you see Vince let that happen not a chance, he would of went. Cody collar and elbow , off the ropes disaster kick, Cross Rhodes , 1.2.3 , TK went Cody let sunny get in loads of offensive moves and you win but let's have a competitive match, just small things like that, make me like TK.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Also one thing I appreciate about the show. I was initially hesitant on having MJF lose. I was worried about it. However, it was booked splendidly. MJF attempted to outsmart Moxley, but in the end, Moxley outsmarted MJF without MJF looking like a dork. Moxley just looked more cuniving and that fits in with his character.

Now if it was WWE, MJF would’ve looked like a dork and Moxley would’ve looked like a dork. Moxley would’ve thrown 200 chairs on MJF and whatever Rollins did to the Fiend


----------



## DaSlacker

Carter84 said:


> That's what I liked Roman being heel and putting heyman with him is sweet, but Vince only cares about his top guys, TK cares about all his guys and woman, Vince don't care as many ex and present staff at wwe have stayed, Kevin Sullivan said on his podcast even recentlynwhilst being one of the guys who Vince knows will tell him straight, said Vince books around the top guys and just lets the undercard wrestlers be booked in any fashion, now look at AEW yeah most undercard lose but they put on good matches, i.e. Sunny Kiss v Cody, can you see Vince let that happen not a chance, he would of went. Cody collar and elbow , off the ropes disaster kick, Cross Rhodes , 1.2.3 , TK went Cody let sunny get in loads of offensive moves and you win but let's have a competitive match, just small things like that, make me like TK.


I get your point but TK is too far the above way imo. Kiss, Janela and handful of others are too awkward in the ring to justify a competitive match. Personally I think they made bad matches masked by Cody and a lot of action. On the other hand, the stuff with Kingston, Warhorse and the guy from Private Party delivered or excelled.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
> I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


bit low for All Out IMO

i have it at 7/10


----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84

DaSlacker said:


> I get your point but TK is too far the above way imo. Kiss, Janela and handful of others are too awkward in the ring to justify a competitive match. Personally I think they made bad matches masked by Cody and a lot of action. On the other hand, the stuff with Kingston, Warhorse and the guy from Private Party delivered or excelled.


Like I said we all have our own views and that's good or we would be like sheep.


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bit low for All Out IMO
> 
> i have it at 7/10


Same here I'd say that's fair score too. I'll speak through the week , bro. I'll message u on you know what flyer I've finished teaching at college. As I'm off t my head chefs job today. Back to work I go, later cattle and optikk.


----------



## TD Stinger

optikk sucks said:


> Also one thing I appreciate about the show. I was initially hesitant on having MJF lose. I was worried about it. However, it was booked splendidly. MJF attempted to outsmart Moxley, but in the end, Moxley outsmarted MJF without MJF looking like a dork. Moxley just looked more cuniving and that fits in with his character.
> 
> Now if it was WWE, MJF would’ve looked like a dork and Moxley would’ve looked like a dork. Moxley would’ve thrown 200 chairs on MJF and whatever Rollins did to the Fiend


Honestly I still think Mox kind of looked like a dork with that finish. Now it gives MJF an out and a reason to complain and possibly another match. So, that’s something.

But Mox beat Brodie with a choke and Cage with an Armbar. So he’s proved he can without using the Paradigm Shift as the final move.

Yes, he did outsmart MJF in the end, but for me, it kind of mad Mox look bad to see him not only attempt the move multiple times throughout the match, but have to resort to it to win as well.


----------



## Geeee

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302689200588890115
> I personally can’t disagree with these ratings. What do you guys think?


Fight for the Fallen was definitely worse IMO. (Young Bucks vs Cody and Dustin, Adam Page vs Kip Sabian both looooong and bland matches. This PPV also had Brandi vs Allie)

People probably hitting All Out with a 1 for the Matt Hardy irresponsibility.


----------



## zkorejo

Wasn't worse than FFTF by any means. It was a solid 7 show for me too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LongPig666 said:


> Talking about life threatening spots, nice avatar. How's Paige?


*The spot was Paige's idea and Sasha never wanted to do it, nor did she do it wrong. Do your research before embarassing yourself.*


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly I still think Mox kind of looked like a dork with that finish. Now it gives MJF an out and a reason to complain and possibly another match. So, that’s something.
> 
> But Mox beat Brodie with a choke and Cage with an Armbar. So he’s proved he can without using the Paradigm Shift as the final move.
> 
> Yes, he did outsmart MJF in the end, but for me, it kind of mad Mox look bad to see him not only attempt the move multiple times throughout the match, but have to resort to it to win as well.


It was a stip to give MJF something to whine about. I mean really there was no kayfabe need for Moxley to agree to it - if MJF wanted the title shot he'd have signed for the match anyways. The stip was solely to protect MJF, and Mox hitting it after he saw MJF attempt to cheat is basically keeping an edge on Moxley. I guess he did cheat to win, but the cheating was using his finisher he otherwise uses to win matches and only after MJF tried to cheat first. 

He resorted to using it as an FU to MJF for trying to cheat and use a weapon. Mox ain't one to fight fair if you're not as well. All the other attempts during the match could be written off as mindgames with MJF.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It was a stip to give MJF something to whine about. I mean really there was no kayfabe need for Moxley to agree to it - if MJF wanted the title shot he'd have signed for the match anyways. The stip was solely to protect MJF, and Mox hitting it after he saw MJF attempt to cheat is basically keeping an edge on Moxley. I guess he did cheat to win, but the cheating was using his finisher he otherwise uses to win matches and only after MJF tried to cheat first.
> 
> He resorted to using it as an FU to MJF for trying to cheat and use a weapon. Mox ain't one to fight fair if you're not as well. All the other attempts during the match could be written off as mindgames with MJF.


To me, and this is just my own head canon, I wanted Mox to show he could beat MJF with different moves and take him off his game. Instead Mox did everything you would expect from him including even attempting to do the PS because he was mad where the referee had to tell him not to do it. That just makes Mox look dumb to me. It’s the same critique I and others had for him when he was in WWE as Dean Ambrose. Sure, you can write it off to it being instinct from him to go to that move or him being a hot head but to me it just makes him look dumb. I didn’t look at them as mind games.

I don’t look at as an FU to MJF because of the previous attempts. All in all, it gives MJF an out and I understand that. I just don’t care for you World Champion looking dumb and also weak enough where he had to resort to using the move he promised not to use when he’s beaten guys in the past not using the PS as a finish.


----------



## CM Buck

Carter84 said:


> I'm not gay far fucking from but I like frasier, I don't get why gays would like the show?? Wtf I don't get it.


Cause dudes are morons lol.


----------



## RapShepard

optikk sucks said:


> AEWs slow build is hurting them at this point.


I think originally the covid shit hurt long term build. But now I think getting fans back is going to hurt them. I think now Tony might get overly optimistic about fans in attendance going up even more and he end up holding off a bit too long.


----------



## omaroo

For me Tony doesn't come across as genuine or nice. He is a fraud who at the end of the day just sees money anyway he can make it same as Vince.

Things have to improve in terms of quality of shows. If not make no mistake they will lose viewers and fans which will be all on him.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold up, Frasier was popular with gays? I thought it was a drama about a witty wealthy radio host, his lovable father and a pooch named Eddie.
> 
> Was quite a good show, maybe these obnoxious theater loving gay gentleman are onto something...


It does not matter. Kelsey Grammer is a major Trump supporter so anything he has ever done has been deleted from history, duh.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly I still think Mox kind of looked like a dork with that finish. Now it gives MJF an out and a reason to complain and possibly another match. So, that’s something.
> 
> But Mox beat Brodie with a choke and Cage with an Armbar. So he’s proved he can without using the Paradigm Shift as the final move.
> 
> Yes, he did outsmart MJF in the end, but for me, it kind of mad Mox look bad to see him not only attempt the move multiple times throughout the match, but have to resort to it to win as well.


To me, it showed cunningness and Moxley not being afraid to use "heel tricks". It harks back to the AE when faces were not squeaky clean. And yeah , I agree with @DetroitRiverPhx. Moxley was playing games with MJF during the match. I don't think he looked like a dork at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

optikk sucks said:


> To me, it showed cunningness and Moxley not being afraid to use "heel tricks". It harks back to the AE when faces were not squeaky clean. And yeah , I agree with @DetroitRiverPhx. Moxley was playing games with MJF during the match. I don't think he looked like a dork at all.


Maybe if he hadn't tried to do the move multiple times before the ending, I would feel different. But the fact that Mox went for the moves multiple times before that, whether it was out of anger or "instinct", even though he agreed to the stipulation, just made him look dumb to me. Especially when the referee had to constantly warn him not to do it. And doubly especially when you consider Mox has won matches with the PS being the final blow. 

Like, if the stipulation had been forced on him, this finish would have made more sense to me. But he agreed to the stipulation, so him breaking it makes it look like he only won because he used that move which to me, isn't the best look for your babyface World Champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mox = a face that isn’t a dumbass

novel concept


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mox = a face that isn’t a dumbass
> 
> novel concept


He might not be a dumbass, but I wouldn't exactly call him a smart wrestler considering he chose to accept the stipulation where he couldn't use his finisher and then tried to do it multiple times right in front of the referee, to the point where the referee had to tell him not to do it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> He might not be a dumbass, but I wouldn't exactly call him a smart wrestler considering he chose to accept the stipulation where he couldn't use his finisher and then tried to do it multiple times right in front of the referee, to the point where the referee had to tell him not to do it.


frustration?

accepting the stip was interesting

especially since he said

’nothing you say matters’
’nothing i sign matters’

which it didn’t in the end - nice foreshadowing


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> frustration?
> 
> accepting the stip was interesting
> 
> especially since he said
> 
> ’nothing you say matters’
> ’nothing i sign matters’
> 
> which it didn’t in the end - nice foreshadowing


That's the thing with the frustration. Whether as Dean Ambrose or Jon Moxley, temper has always been apart of Mox's character. And it often leads him to doing stupid things. See his match against Juice in the G1 last year as an example.

So when he says something like "nothing you say matters" or "nothing I sign matters", what I wanted to see happen as a result of that was Mox show that he's not defined by one move. That he is a complete wrestler and not just a brawler and can beat MJF in a variety of ways. Instead they make Mox look like he couldn't beat MJF without that move, even though he's beaten guys without that move in the last 3 months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> That's the thing with the frustration. Whether as Dean Ambrose or Jon Moxley, temper has always been apart of Mox's character. And it often leads him to doing stupid things. See his match against Juice in the G1 last year as an example.
> 
> So when he says something like "nothing you say matters" or "nothing I sign matters", what I wanted to see happen as a result of that was Mox show that he's not defined by one move. That he is a complete wrestler and not just a brawler and can beat MJF in a variety of ways. Instead they make Mox look like he couldn't beat MJF without that move, even though he's beaten guys without that move in the last 3 months.


that’s not an unfair analysis

not how i saw it myself - but not unfair


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

The main event was entertaining


----------



## zkorejo

TD Stinger said:


> That's the thing with the frustration. Whether as Dean Ambrose or Jon Moxley, temper has always been apart of Mox's character. And it often leads him to doing stupid things. See his match against Juice in the G1 last year as an example.
> 
> So when he says something like "nothing you say matters" or "nothing I sign matters", what I wanted to see happen as a result of that was Mox show that he's not defined by one move. That he is a complete wrestler and not just a brawler and can beat MJF in a variety of ways. Instead they make Mox look like he couldn't beat MJF without that move, even though he's beaten guys without that move in the last 3 months.


I didn't see it that way tbh. He did try alot of different moves during the match that he usually doesnt. The ending was more like outsmarting the smartass. The look he gave him before paradigm shift to me looked more like, if you're going to try and break rules, I can do even that better than you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson




----------



## Prosper

_*"The pay-per-view buys for last Saturday's AEW All Out event appear to be in the normal range of past AEW shows.*_

*According to Dave Meltzer in the latest edition of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, All Out is estimated to have garnered 100,000 to 110,000 pay-per-view buys.

It was noted that the number is probably down 10-15% from AEW's last pay-per-view in May, Double Or Nothing, which was the most purchased show in the company's history. The number is in the range of AEW's Revolution show in February.

Meltzer added that All Out is on track to be the third or fourth most purchased event of the company's six PPV shows to date.*

_*Last year's All Out pay-per-view garnered an estimated 100,000 buys."*_
​Source: Early Estimated "AEW All Out" PPV Buys Down From "AEW Double Or Nothing" - Wrestling Inc.

Source: AEW All Out 2020 Expected To Top 100,000 PPV Buys



*"The early estimates are very good for All Out. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that FITE TV and B/R Live streaming number “look like the show will do numbers at the level of the February 29th, 2020 Revolution” pay-per-view.*

_*Revolution pulled between 100,000 and 110,000 pay-per-view buys. That being said, it was reported that All Out 2020 “looks to be the third or fourth largest of the company’s six PPV shows to date.”

This is impressive, especially considering all factors involved. The economy is also having a lot of problems right now which makes it harder for some fans to pay for the event on their own. The fact that AEW followed the pay-per-view up with over 1 million viewers on Dynamite is a very good sign as well.*_

*We’ll have to see if AEW Dynamite can keep up that viewership. They still have some time before Dynamite is back on every Wednesday due to the NBA post season."*

Early Pay-Per-View Buy Numbers For AEW All Out Revealed


Looks like the buy rates are still strong going by Fite TV and BR Live estimates, slightly down from Double or Nothing 2 but on par with Revolution.


----------



## reyfan

Still not bad for a newish company.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Ouch!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Actually pretty great.

Their prices are high and it's not the same without fans, especially on PPVs.
Good for them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Not bad at all. Roughly 10-15% of the Cable viewers. In line with the company average.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Not bad for Covid era considering there are a lot more people without jobs since the pandemic hit. Congrats AEW.


----------



## Geeee

AEW PPV buys are super consistent. This is one area where they are indisputably doing better than prime TNA


----------



## Strike Force

Mazel tov to AEW. If you're a relatively new company in these incredibly uncertain times, simply staying on an even keel can be a net win, even if it doesn't always feel that way. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## AEWMoxley

I told everyone there would be a slight drop off a while ago. First week of college football + NBA playoffs.


----------



## Not Lying

Good number.
This is a company with a strong loyal-fanbase that can keep them alive and allow them to grow.


----------



## Y2K23

Did TNA ever draw this ppvs numbers?


----------



## Klitschko

Y2K23 said:


> Did TNA ever draw this ppvs numbers?


Nope. I think 60k was their largest, and that was Lockdown with Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle if im not mistaken. 

Great number. Proud of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> _*"The pay-per-view buys for last Saturday's AEW All Out event appear to be in the normal range of past AEW shows.*_
> 
> *According to Dave Meltzer in the latest edition of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, All Out is estimated to have garnered 100,000 to 110,000 pay-per-view buys.
> 
> It was noted that the number is probably down 10-15% from AEW's last pay-per-view in May, Double Or Nothing, which was the most purchased show in the company's history. The number is in the range of AEW's Revolution show in February.
> 
> Meltzer added that All Out is on track to be the third or fourth most purchased event of the company's six PPV shows to date.*
> 
> _*Last year's All Out pay-per-view garnered an estimated 100,000 buys."*_
> ​Source: Early Estimated "AEW All Out" PPV Buys Down From "AEW Double Or Nothing" - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> Source: AEW All Out 2020 Expected To Top 100,000 PPV Buys
> 
> 
> 
> *"The early estimates are very good for All Out. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that FITE TV and B/R Live streaming number “look like the show will do numbers at the level of the February 29th, 2020 Revolution” pay-per-view.*
> 
> _*Revolution pulled between 100,000 and 110,000 pay-per-view buys. That being said, it was reported that All Out 2020 “looks to be the third or fourth largest of the company’s six PPV shows to date.”
> 
> This is impressive, especially considering all factors involved. The economy is also having a lot of problems right now which makes it harder for some fans to pay for the event on their own. The fact that AEW followed the pay-per-view up with over 1 million viewers on Dynamite is a very good sign as well.*_
> 
> *We’ll have to see if AEW Dynamite can keep up that viewership. They still have some time before Dynamite is back on every Wednesday due to the NBA post season."*
> 
> Early Pay-Per-View Buy Numbers For AEW All Out Revealed
> 
> 
> Looks like the buy rates are still strong going by Fite TV and BR Live estimates, slightly down from Double or Nothing 2 but on par with Revolution.


Great buy-rate thinking that was the first time a young star main-evented and everybody knew FTR was winning the titles

its great that 110k is now just ‘ok’

when in the beginning of their run, we were all shouting how great 99k sales were (full gear I think?)



Y2K23 said:


> Did TNA ever draw this ppvs numbers?


60k buys is their largest ever


----------

